# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Μπακούρης ετών 25!

## rolen

Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.

Και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι εμφανίσιμος, καλό παιδί, ευγενικός, φιλότιμος, έχω χιούμορ, και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.


Αργά η γρήγορα θ βρεις μια.εγώ θα σ ελεγα να αρχίσεις να μιλας σ αγνωστες και ας μην σ απαντάνε...να πάρεις λίγο τον αερα.
Σ κλαμπακια και σ πάρτυ πας?

----------


## mindcrime

> έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα.


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και εγώ μπακούρης φίλε,αλλά στα 21.

----------


## rolen

> Ρωτάω,γιατί εγώ έχεις καταλάβει τι πιστεύω....


Φίλε WhyAlwaysMe?, μην κατηγορείς σε καμία περίπτωση την εξωτερική εμφάνισή σου. Στο λέω εγώ που έχω φάει απορρίψεις από κατώτερες σε εμφάνιση από εμένα κοπέλες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φίλε WhyAlwaysMe?, μην κατηγορείς σε καμία περίπτωση την εξωτερική εμφάνισή σου. Στο λέω εγώ που έχω φάει απορρίψεις από κατώτερες σε εμφάνιση από εμένα κοπέλες.


Εννοούσα για τις όμορφες και τα γούστα τους,τι πιστεύεις.

----------


## mindcrime

> το έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ αυτό.ειναι τ καλύτερο


Ε δεν γράφουν τέτοια πράγματα στο φόρουμ, ντροπή, αυτό είναι έμμεση προτροπή... εγώ απλώς τον ρώτησα ως απορία...

----------


## nick190813

> Ε δεν γράφουν τέτοια πράγματα στο φόρουμ, ντροπή, αυτό είναι έμμεση προτροπή... εγώ απλώς τον ρώτησα ως απορία...


χααχ δεν προετρεψα κανενας σαν εμπειρια είπα ότι είναι καλό ;p

----------


## mindcrime

Την πρώτη γκόμενα στην ζωή μου την έριξα επειδή ήμουν κοκαρισμένος, το μυαλό μου στροφάριζε με 100 χιλιάδες στροφές το λεπτό και ένιωθα από την πρώτη στιγμή πως θα γίνει κοπέλα μου παρόλο που λίγο πριν από εμένα της την είχε πέσει ο υπεύθυνος από ένα μπαρ στο Κολωνάκι και του έριξε άκυρο... 

Κατέληξα να έχω σχέση τρία χρόνια με αυτήν την κοπέλα....

----------


## rolen

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση...


Εντάξει ρε φίλε, είπαμε, τρόπος του λέγειν αυτό που είπα. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ ναρκωτικά, και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ και αυτός ο τρόπος με υποτιμάει. Αυτό που έχω κάνει όμως, και μάλιστα πολλές φορές, είναι ότι έχω πιεί πολλά ποτά (4 και πάνω) και ούτε τότε μου βγήκε λέξη να πω. Ναι, είμαι τόσο άχρηστος στο φλερτ.

----------


## rolen

> Εννοούσα για τις όμορφες και τα γούστα τους,τι πιστεύεις.


Πιστεύω ότι και μέτριος να είσαι, πας άνετα με όμορφη. Η διαφορά είναι ότι οι πιο όμορφες ζητούν περισσότερο λέγειν, άνετη επικοινωνία, κάτι που δε διαθέτω εγώ.

----------


## nick190813

> Την πρώτη γκόμενα στην ζωή μου την έριξα επειδή ήμουν κοκαρισμένος, το μυαλό μου στροφάριζε με 100 χιλιάδες στροφές το λεπτό και ένιωθα από την πρώτη στιγμή πως θα γίνει κοπέλα μου παρόλο που λίγο πριν από εμένα της την είχε πέσει ο υπεύθυνος από ένα μπαρ στο Κολωνάκι και του έριξε άκυρο... 
> 
> Κατέληξα να έχω σχέση τρία χρόνια με αυτήν την κοπέλα....


 ρε φίλε σ παρακαλώ μην μ λες τέτοια ώρα για κόκες δεν είναι σωστό να μ ταλαιπωρείς :p

----------


## nick190813

> Εντάξει ρε φίλε, είπαμε, τρόπος του λέγειν αυτό που είπα. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ ναρκωτικά, και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ και αυτός ο τρόπος με υποτιμάει. Αυτό που έχω κάνει όμως, και μάλιστα πολλές φορές, είναι ότι έχω πιεί πολλά ποτά (4 και πάνω) και ούτε τότε μου βγήκε λέξη να πω. Ναι, είμαι τόσο άχρηστος στο φλερτ.


Δλδ ούτε ένα γεια τ κάνεις?μυρίζεις ωραία και σκέφτηκα να σ κεράσω ένα ποτό ?τπτ τπτ δεν λες δλδ?κολας

----------


## mindcrime

Ε όχι και να κεράσουμε ποτό ρε φίλε δύσκολοι καιροί.... :ρ

----------


## rolen

> Δλδ ούτε ένα γεια τ κάνεις?μυρίζεις ωραία και σκέφτηκα να σ κεράσω ένα ποτό ?τπτ τπτ δεν λες δλδ?κολας


Όχι, δεν τό'χω κάνει ποτέ αυτό το πρώτο. Πάρα πολύ σωστά το απόρησες. Δε λέω τίποτα απολύτως και κολλάω αφάνταστα. Ξαναλέω, δεν υπάρχει πιο άχρηστος από μένα στο φλερτ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πιστεύω ότι και μέτριος να είσαι, πας άνετα με όμορφη. Η διαφορά είναι ότι οι πιο όμορφες ζητούν περισσότερο λέγειν, άνετη επικοινωνία, κάτι που δε διαθέτω εγώ.


Εννοώ αν πιστεύεις πως τρελαίνονται για γυμνασμένους,ωραίους κλπ. ενώ οι μη ωραίες,δηλαδή οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες όχι.

----------


## mindcrime

> Όχι, δεν τό'χω κάνει ποτέ αυτό το πρώτο. Πάρα πολύ σωστά το απόρησες. Δε λέω τίποτα απολύτως και κολλάω αφάνταστα.


Ε ρε φίλε σόρρυ τώρα αλλά αν κολλάς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί της τότε τι σχέση θα συνάψεις μαζί της; Δηλαδή τι θα λέτε σε αυτή την σχέση;

----------


## mindcrime

Ακου να σου πω... θα πάρεις ένα σκύλο που θα το κάνεις πολυ κοινωνικό και χαρούμενο με τον κόσμο και θα αρχίζεις να βγαίνεις βόλτα με τον σκύλο... κάποιες θα τον βλέπουν θα γουστάρουν θα τον χαιδεύουν και τσουκ να η 1η κίνηση για γνωριμία.Συγγνώμη κοπέλια δεν ήθελα να έρθει πάνω σου, αλλά ψάχνει να μου βρει σύντροφο και σε τιμήσε ιδιαιτέρως.... (πςςςςςςςςςςς έτοιμη ατάκα για ψήσιμο.... )

----------


## rolen

> Εννοώ αν πιστεύεις πως τρελαίνονται για γυμνασμένους,ωραίους κλπ. ενώ οι μη ωραίες,δηλαδή οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες όχι.


Όχι, δεν τρελαίνονται για γυμνασμένους και ωραίους, και αυτό στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία γιατί και ωραίο παιδί είμαι και ελαφρώς γυμνασμένος είμαι, ΑΛΛΑ, δεν έχω λέγειν καθόλου.

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι, δεν τό'χω κάνει ποτέ αυτό το πρώτο. Πάρα πολύ σωστά το απόρησες. Δε λέω τίποτα απολύτως και κολλάω αφάνταστα. Ξαναλέω, δεν υπάρχει πιο άχρηστος από μένα στο φλερτ.


δλδ και μετα απο 5-6 ποτα πάλι κολάς?

----------


## rolen

> Ε ρε φίλε σόρρυ τώρα αλλά αν κολλάς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί της τότε τι σχέση θα συνάψεις μαζί της; Δηλαδή τι θα λέτε σε αυτή την σχέση;


Τι να κάνω ρε φίλε, έτσι είμαι, ένα βλήμα στο φλερτ. Να δώσω τέλος στη ζωή μου; Α, όχι, για το δεύτερο να σε διορθώσω. Εντός σχέσης πιστεύω θα ήμουν καλύτερα γιατί μόνο και μόνο που θά'χω κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα η διάθεση και αυτοπεποίθησή μου θά'χει ανέβει.

----------


## rolen

> δλδ και μετα απο 5-6 ποτα πάλι κολάς?


Oh yes! Τόσο άχρηστος (εγώ) πιά!

----------


## nick190813

> Oh yes! Τόσο άχρηστος (εγώ) πιά!


ακουσε με την επόμενη φορά που θα έχεισ 5-6 ποτά θα πας και θα πεις γεια σ μια ακυρη και φύγε.αυτό για αρχή πρέπει να το κάνεις δεν είναι δύσκολο

----------


## rolen

> ακουσε με την επόμενη φορά που θα έχεισ 5-6 ποτά θα πας και θα πεις γεια σ μια ακυρη και φύγε.αυτό για αρχή πρέπει να το κάνεις δεν είναι δύσκολο


Δεν ξέρω... Πάλι να το κάνω; Ένα απλό γειά, χωρίς συνέχεια (μετά από ποτά πάντα) ναι, τό'χω κάνει, και τι κατάφερα; Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για εμένα. Εν τω μεταξύ, είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν εγγραφή και σε γραφείο συνοικεσίων, άλλα τίποτα. Βέβαια, εκεί πας αν θες τίποτα για γάμο και τέτοια κι εγώ δεν θέλω να παντρευτώ από τώρα καταρχάς.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν ξέρω... Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για εμένα. Εν τω μεταξύ, είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν εγγραφή και σε γραφείο συνοικεσίων, άλλα τίποτα. Βέβαια, εκεί πας αν θες τίποτα για γάμο και τέτοια κι εγώ δεν θέλω να παντρευτώ από τώρα καταρχάς.


μεσα απο σαιτ γνωριμιων μπορείς να μιλήσεις η κολάς και εκεί?

----------


## mindcrime

Δουλεύεις;

----------


## rolen

> Δουλεύεις;


Όχι αυτόν τον καιρό.

----------


## rolen

> μεσα απο σαιτ γνωριμιων μπορείς να μιλήσεις η κολάς και εκεί?


Και εκεί κολλάω δυστυχώς. Έχω πάρα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τις γυναίκες.

----------


## nick190813

> Και εκεί κολλάω δυστυχώς. Έχω πάρα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τις γυναίκες.


ρε μαγκα οπως μιλάς μ τους αντρες ακριβως την ιδια κουβεντα ανοιξε και μ μια κοπέλα
Δλδ εσενα τ θεμα σ δεν είναι ότι εισαι ντροπαλος ,αλλα οτι δεν ξερεις τ να πεις?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και εκεί κολλάω δυστυχώς. Έχω πάρα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με τις γυναίκες.


Nα φανταστώ με τις υποψήφιες μόνο?

----------


## mindcrime

Θα σου πω άλλο κόλπο για να γνωρίζεις γυναίκες αβίαστα και ξεκούραστα... Αλλά θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με την γυμναστική και δη με το pole dancing. Θα πας σε μία σχολή pole dancing και θα πεις πως έχω εκπλαγεί από τις ικανότητες του Lebedev είναι αξιοθαύμαστος και θέλω να ακολουθήσω τα βήματα του. Αν πεις στη δασκάλα για τον Lebedev θα σε θεωρήσει ψαγμένο και θα σε πιστέψει, οπότε θα σε δεχθεί για μαθητής στη σχολή. Στη σχολή θα είσαι συνέχεια με γυναίκες. Εσύ δεν θα πας σαν λιγούρι τώρα εκεί πέρα, να μου το παίξεις Καζανόβας, πας για να αποκτήσεις ένα καλύτερο σώμα και να μάθεις Pole dancing. Με το καιρό τα κορίτσια θα αρχίσουν να σε εμπιστεύονται όταν βλέπουν πως παρουσιάζεις μια πρόοδο και στο τέλος κάποια θα καβαντζώσεις από εκεί... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βρεις κάποια που να ταιριάζετε... και θα είσαι μια χαρά...

----------


## rolen

> ρε μαγκα οπως μιλάς μ τους αντρες ακριβως την ιδια κουβεντα ανοιξε και μ μια κοπέλα
> Δλδ εσενα τ θεμα σ δεν είναι ότι εισαι ντροπαλος ,αλλα οτι δεν ξερεις τ να πεις?


Όχι, ντροπαλός είμαι, και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ και δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Αυτό που λες δοκίμασα να το κάνω άλλα απέτυχε γιατί καταλαβαίνω απ'τον τρόπο που μου απαντάνε, δηλαδή, είναι μονολεκτικός, βιαστικός, δε με κοιτάζουν αν μου μιλούν (οι κοπέλες εννοώ), και έτσι δεν έχει νόημα. Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι από τώρα για να μη γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις. ΔΕΝ είμαι τρολλ, απλά είμαι βλήμα στο φλερτ.

----------


## rolen

> Nα φανταστώ με τις υποψήφιες μόνο?


Ναι, μπορείς να το πεις και έτσι. Μου είναι πιο πολύπλοκο και απ'την πυρηνική φυσική.

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι, ντροπαλός είμαι, και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ και δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Αυτό που λες δοκίμασα να το κάνω άλλα απέτυχε γιατί καταλαβαίνω απ'τον τρόπο που μου απαντάνε, δηλαδή, είναι μονολεκτικός, βιαστικός, δε με κοιτάζουν αν μου μιλούν (οι κοπέλες εννοώ), και έτσι δεν έχει νόημα. Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι από τώρα για να μη γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις. ΔΕΝ είμαι τρολλ, απλά είμαι βλήμα στο φλερτ.


αυτο το οτι ουτε απο τσατ δεν το πιστευω δεν γινεται
Ετσι νομίζεις τα περισσοτερα είναι στην φαντασία σ επειδη δεν έχεις αυτοπεποιθηση

----------


## mindcrime

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω λίγο δεν γνωρίζεις καθόλου κοπέλες, ή γνωρίζεις με τις οποίες επικοινωνείς μια χάρα; Και γιατί για παράδειγμα με κάποια που δεν είναι υποψήφια μπορείς άνετα να μιλήσεις μαζί της ενώ με την υποψήφια δεν μπορείς; Φοβάσαι μην τυχόν χάσεις το κελεπούρι;

----------


## rolen

> αυτο το οτι ουτε απο τσατ δεν το πιστευω δεν γινεται
> Ετσι νομίζεις τα περισσοτερα είναι στην φαντασία σ επειδη δεν έχεις αυτοπεποιθηση


Δεν διευκρίνισα σωστά φαίνεται. Από chat είναι αυτός ο πάνω από 80 αριθμός, και φυσικά, όχι μέσα σε μια μέρα. Τώρα, όσον αφορά το online dating, είχα γραφτεί στο Badoo, στο Facebook και ατύχησα, και φυσικά τα έσβησα. Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση. Το παραδέχομαι.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν διευκρίνισα σωστά φαίνεται. Από chat είναι αυτός ο πάνω από 80 αριθμός, και φυσικά, όχι μέσα σε μια μέρα.


τι ενοεις ο πάνω απο 80?
ΡΕ μαγκα αλήθεια θα ηθελα να ξερα τι λες...
Θες να μιλησεις μ μια κοπέλα απο αυτό το σαιτ δοκιμαστικα να δουμε?

----------


## mindcrime

> τι ενοεις ο πάνω απο 80?
> ΡΕ μαγκα αλήθεια θα ηθελα να ξερα τι λες...
> Θες να μιλησεις μ μια κοπέλα απο αυτό το σαιτ δοκιμαστικα να δουμε?


Κάτσε ρε, εδώ μέσα οι κοπέλες έχουν το θεματάκι τους, θα ασχολούνται με το κάθε μπακούρι που ψάχνει να βρει κοπέλα για σχέση; Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα...

----------


## rolen

> τι ενοεις ο πάνω απο 80?
> ΡΕ μαγκα αλήθεια θα ηθελα να ξερα τι λες...
> Θες να μιλησεις μ μια κοπέλα απο αυτό το σαιτ δοκιμαστικα να δουμε?


Τι λέω; ''Καλησπέρα'', για παράδειγμα και δεν παίρνω καν απάντηση. Σκέψου τώρα, στέλνω σε 15 περίπου και οι 1-2 μου απαντούν. Να σου δώσω μια εικόνα στο περίπου.

----------


## nick190813

> Τι λέω; ''Καλησπέρα'', για παράδειγμα και δεν παίρνω καν απάντηση. Σκέψου τώρα, στέλνω σε 15 περίπου και οι 1-2 μου απαντούν. Να σου δώσω μια εικόνα στο περίπου.


ωραία σιγα μην απαντούσαν ολες.
και μετα σε αυτες τις 1-2 τι λες πως το συνεχιζεις?

----------


## mindcrime

Λοιπόν μπορούμε να κάνουμε το άλλο... Να σου παραστήσουμε τις γκόμενες για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσεις.... 

Σόρρυ με έχει πιάσει η μανία μου και την περίμενα την ******* τόσο καιρό...

----------


## nick190813

> Κάτσε ρε, εδώ μέσα οι κοπέλες έχουν το θεματάκι τους, θα ασχολούνται με το κάθε μπακούρι που ψάχνει να βρει κοπέλα για σχέση; Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα...


να κανουμε ενα πειραμα ηθελα ;p

----------


## nick190813

> Λοιπόν μπορούμε να κάνουμε το άλλο... Να σου παραστήσουμε τις γκόμενες για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσεις.... 
> 
> Σόρρυ με έχει πιάσει η μανία μου και την περίμενα την ******* τόσο καιρό...


xaaxxaxaaxaaxaxxaxaax Πεθανα xaxaxax

----------


## rolen

> Λοιπόν μπορούμε να κάνουμε το άλλο... Να σου παραστήσουμε τις γκόμενες για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσεις.... 
> 
> Σόρρυ με έχει πιάσει η μανία μου και την περίμενα την ******* τόσο καιρό...


Όχι, δε θα παραστήσετε τίποτα. Δεν είμαι βλάκας. Δεν ξέρω για τη μανία σου που λες τώρα, άλλα εγώ δε θέλω να έχω καμία σχέση μ'αυτό το τελευταίο.

----------


## mindcrime

> να κανουμε ενα πειραμα ηθελα ;p


Ε τι πείραμα αυτό είναι προκαθορισμένο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι, δε θα παραστήσετε τίποτα. Δεν είμαι βλάκας. Δεν ξέρω για τη μανία σου που λες τώρα, άλλα εγώ δε θέλω να έχω καμία σχέση μ'αυτό το τελευταίο.


ωραία σιγα μην απαντούσαν ολες.
και μετα σε αυτες τις 1-2 τι λες πως το συνεχιζεις? 

Δεν μ απαντησες..

----------


## rolen

> να κανουμε ενα πειραμα ηθελα ;p


Όχι, δε θα κάνουμε τίποτα γιατί με προσβάλλουν και με ενοχλούν αυτά. Να μείνουμε στη συζήτηση, ή τελειώνουμε το τόπικ εδώ να κλειδωθεί.

----------


## mindcrime

Φίλους γενικά έχεις; Δηλαδή μέσω φίλων δεν μπορείς να γνωρίσεις κάποια κοπέλα; Μέσω κάποιας ξαδέλφης ίσως;

----------


## rolen

> ωραία σιγα μην απαντούσαν ολες.
> και μετα σε αυτες τις 1-2 τι λες πως το συνεχιζεις? 
> 
> Δεν μ απαντησες..


Μισό. Ναι, σ'αυτές τις 1-2 τους απαντάω με ατάκες που μού'γραψαν άλλα άτομα. Αλλά και πάλι, είναι τόσες λίγες, που δεν αρκούν να συνεχίσω συζήτηση.

----------


## nick190813

> Μισό. Ναι, σ'αυτές τις 1-2 τους απαντάω με ατάκες που μού'γραψαν άλλα άτομα. Αλλά και πάλι, είναι τόσες λίγες, που δεν αρκούν να συνεχίσω συζήτηση.


τι κανεις ,απο που εισα?πως διασκεδαζεις?,τι σ αρεσει να κανεισ στον ελευθερο χρονο σ?εχεισ χομπυ?σπουδαζεις?τι σπουδαζσες ,που και αλλες χιλιες μαλακιες
Ατακες οταν λες οπως δωσε παραδειγμα?

----------


## rolen

> Φίλους γενικά έχεις; Δηλαδή μέσω φίλων δεν μπορείς να γνωρίσεις κάποια κοπέλα; Μέσω κάποιας ξαδέλφης ίσως;


Ναι, έχω, άλλα είναι λίγοι. Αυτό με το να γνωρίσω κοπέλα μέσω φίλων είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα. Ελάχιστες, (μετρημένες στα δάκτυλα της παλάμης) φορές κατάφερα και βγήκαμε όλοι μαζί και φυσικά δε με γούσταραν αυτές. Η μία ξέχασε και πως με λένε.

----------


## rolen

> τι κανεις ,απο που εισα?πως διασκεδαζεις?,τι σ αρεσει να κανεισ στον ελευθερο χρονο σ?εχεισ χομπυ?σπουδαζεις?τι σπουδαζσες ,που και αλλες χιλιες μαλακιες
> Ατακες οταν λες οπως δωσε παραδειγμα?


Είμαι από Αθήνα και μένω εκεί. Διασκεδάζω βγαίνοντας με φίλους έξω (για να σε προλάβω, ούτε αυτοί μπορούν να μιλήσουν σε κοπέλες), πάω γυμναστήριο (εδώ και 8 μήνες), έχω αποφοιτήσει την σχολή μου πριν χρόνια.

----------


## mindcrime

> Ναι, έχω, άλλα είναι λίγοι. Αυτό με το να γνωρίσω κοπέλα μέσω φίλων είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα. Ελάχιστες, (μετρημένες στα δάκτυλα της παλάμης) φορές κατάφερα και βγήκαμε όλοι μαζί και φυσικά δε με γούσταραν αυτές. Η μία ξέχασε και πως με λένε.


Γιατί θεωρείς πως δεν σε γουστάρανε; Επικοινωνούσες μαζί τους ή δεν είχες τι να πεις γενικά και ήσουν ένας απλός παρατηρητής;

----------


## nick190813

> Είμαι από Αθήνα και μένω εκεί. Διασκεδάζω βγαίνοντας με φίλους έξω (για να σε προλάβω, ούτε αυτοί μπορούν να μιλήσουν σε κοπέλες), πάω γυμναστήριο (εδώ και 8 μήνες), έχω αποφοιτήσει την σχολή μου πριν χρόνια.


ρε τρελέ εννοω ,πως να πιασεις μια κουβέντα ;p

ξερεις τι θα κανουμε ,θα μπεις σ ενα τσατ και θα λεω εγω απο δω τι ακριβως να λες πως σ φενεται σαν ιδεα?

----------


## rolen

> ρε τρελέ εννοω ,πως να πιασεις μια κουβέντα ;p
> 
> ξερεις τι θα κανουμε ,θα μπεις σ ενα τσατ και θα λεω εγω απο δω τι ακριβως να λες πως σ φενεται σαν ιδεα?


Αυτό ναι, είναι μια πραγματική λύση για μένα.

----------


## nick190813

> Αυτό ναι, είναι μια πραγματική λύση για μένα.


τα πρώτα π πιανεις μια κουβεντα στα εγραψα παραπάνω δεν σ ρωτούσα :p

αυτό θα γινει θα εισαι στο τσατ και θα μ λες εδώ τι σ λεει και θα σ δινω απαντησεις

----------


## mindcrime

Ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις στις κοπέλες; Επειδή επικεντρώνεσαι στο πως θα τα πας σαν άνδρας και πως θα γίνει να συνάψεις σχέση μαζί της. Μα το θέμα είναι να γνωρίσεις την κοπέλα σαν άνθρωπο, να δεις σαν άνθρωπος αν σου κάνει, να δει και εκείνη αν της κάνεις, αν δεν της δείξεις ενδιαφέρον να μάθεις πως είναι. τι ζωή κάνει κτλ κτλ κτλ ποιο το νόημα; Να κάνει σεξ; Σεξ κάνει όποτε της καπνίσει με όποιον της γυαλίσει εκείνη την στιγμή. Πρέπει να μάθεις να πλησιάζεις μια κοπέλα με σκοπό να την γνωρίσεις, να την γνωρίσεις σαν άνθρωπο, να δεις τον εσωτερικό της κόσμο πως είναι και όχι επειδή είναι όμορφη ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.... Αν πηγαίνεις με την λογική δεν έχω γκόμενα και είσαι υποψήφια, τότε συγγνώμη αλλά το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο από χέρι....

----------


## rolen

> Γιατί θεωρείς πως δεν σε γουστάρανε; Επικοινωνούσες μαζί τους ή δεν είχες τι να πεις γενικά και ήσουν ένας απλός παρατηρητής;


Κοίταξε, η επικοινωνία μου επηρεάζεται άμεσα επίσης απ'τον τρόπο απόκρισης της γυναίκας. Δηλαδή, στις προκειμένες περιπτώσεις που βγήκα, οι κοπέλες δε μου μίλαγαν καν στη συνέχεια. Μιλήσαμε λίγο στην αρχή, (σου λέω για την τελευταία), άλλα στη συνέχεια αδιαφορούσε. Ο φίλος μου κατάλαβε τι παιζόταν και έβαζε λόγια πολλές φορές να συνεχίσει τη συζήτηση, άλλα η άλλη απαντούσε μονολεκτικά χωρίς ενδιαφέρον, έ και μετά με κόμπλαρε παραπάνω και δε μού'βγαινε μιλιά καν.

----------


## rolen

> τα πρώτα π πιανεις μια κουβεντα στα εγραψα παραπάνω δεν σ ρωτούσα :p
> 
> αυτό θα γινει θα εισαι στο τσατ και θα μ λες εδώ τι σ λεει και θα σ δινω απαντησεις


Το ξέρω ότι δε με ρωτούσες, άλλα μάλλον δεν διευκρίνισα σωστά την απάντησή μου.

----------


## nick190813

> Κοίταξε, η επικοινωνία μου επηρεάζεται άμεσα επίσης απ'τον τρόπο απόκρισης της γυναίκας. Δηλαδή, στις προκειμένες περιπτώσεις που βγήκα, οι κοπέλες δε μου μίλαγαν καν στη συνέχεια. Μιλήσαμε λίγο στην αρχή, (σου λέω για την τελευταία), άλλα στη συνέχεια αδιαφορούσε. Ο φίλος μου κατάλαβε τι παιζόταν και έβαζε λόγια πολλές φορές να συνεχίσει τη συζήτηση, άλλα η άλλη απαντούσε μονολεκτικά χωρίς ενδιαφέρον, έ και μετά με κόμπλαρε παραπάνω και δε μού'βγαινε μιλιά καν.


σ μια κοπέλα το μόνο π έχεις να κανεις ειναι να τις τραβηξεις την προσοχη και να της αποσπάσης το ενδιαφερον με την συζητησή σ

----------


## nick190813

> Το ξέρω ότι δε με ρωτούσες, άλλα μάλλον δεν διευκρίνισα σωστά την απάντησή μου.


ωραία επειδη πρεπει να βγω τωρα,οποτε σ πετυχω ονλαιν , θα μπεις στο τσατ και θα σ λεω τι να λες οκ?

----------


## rolen

> Ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις στις κοπέλες; Επειδή επικεντρώνεσαι στο πως θα τα πας σαν άνδρας και πως θα γίνει να συνάψεις σχέση μαζί της. Μα το θέμα είναι να γνωρίσεις την κοπέλα σαν άνθρωπο, να δεις σαν άνθρωπος αν σου κάνει, να δει και εκείνη αν της κάνεις, αν δεν της δείξεις ενδιαφέρον να μάθεις πως είναι. τι ζωή κάνει κτλ κτλ κτλ ποιο το νόημα; Να κάνει σεξ; Σεξ κάνει όποτε της καπνίσει με όποιον της γυαλίσει εκείνη την στιγμή. Πρέπει να μάθεις να πλησιάζεις μια κοπέλα με σκοπό να την γνωρίσεις, να την γνωρίσεις σαν άνθρωπο, να δεις τον εσωτερικό της κόσμο πως είναι και όχι επειδή είναι όμορφη ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.... Αν πηγαίνεις με την λογική δεν έχω γκόμενα και είσαι υποψήφια, τότε συγγνώμη αλλά το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο από χέρι....


Πρώτα απ'όλα, να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι για να μη γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις. Δεν ψάχνω κοπέλα για σεξ και ούτε είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μου κάποια που γνωρίζω. Ναι, την ψάχνω σαν άνθρωπο πρώτα και αν δε μου κάνει, φυσικά και δε θά'κανα κάτι μαζί της. Τώρα, αν μου ζητάς να δω μια υποψήφια κοπέλα σαν όχι υποψήφια, αυτό δυστυχώς δε γίνεται με τίποτα.

----------


## rolen

> ωραία επειδη πρεπει να βγω τωρα,οποτε σ πετυχω ονλαιν , θα μπεις στο τσατ και θα σ λεω τι να λες οκ?


Ναι, γιατί όχι.

----------


## rolen

> σ μια κοπέλα το μόνο π έχεις να κανεις ειναι να τις τραβηξεις την προσοχη και να της αποσπάσης το ενδιαφερον με την συζητησή σ


Έτσι γίνεται, άλλα δε μου βγαίνει λέξη.

----------


## soking

αγορι μου δε μπορω να σε νιωσω απολυτα.25 κ μπακουρης η αυτοπεποι\θηση σου θα ναι υπο το μηδεν.εγω ειλικρινα ανεκαθεν ειχα επιτυχια.ομως παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα.κ σε μενα ειναι οτι ειχα επιτυχια αλλα οχι επειδη γεννηθηκα παιδαρας σαν τον μπραντ πιτ.ειδα οτι μου αρεσει οχι τοσο η γυμναστικη αλλα το να εχω ωραιο κορμι αρα το προσπαθησα αρκετα.να ενα θετικο.κ γενικα σκεφτομαι καπως ετσι.ποια ρουχα με κολακευουν?πως μου πανε τα μαλλια?ετσι εναν μετριο τον κανεις ωραιο...επενδυσε πανω σου.μη λυπασαι λιγα χρηματα για ρουχα η τον χρονο σε ενα γυμναστηριο.εδω κλεινει το πρωτο βημα το οπτικο

δευτερο βημα ο χαρακτηρας.με ωραια ωψη κερδιζεις απλα το δευτερο βημα.εδω πρεπει κατι να κανεις.μια συμβουλη μιλα σαν να μιλας με αντρες.οχι για μπαλα,αμαξια κ γκομενες.αλλα ολα τα υπολοιπα.πχ δουλεια σπουδες μουσικη ταινιες.τοσο απλο ειναι.κ φαντασου στην εποχη μου δεν υπηρχε γκοογκλε να γραψεις θεματα συηζτησης για πρωτο ραντεβου κ να σου βγαλει χιλια αρθρα απο κοσμοπολιταν κτλ.κατσε διαβασε παρε ιδεες.τωρα αυτο με το στημενες ατακες ελεος.οι γυναικες ειναι ανθρωποι.ειναι αντρες με κατι να λειπει αναμεσα στα ποδια τους.η εμεις ειμαστε γυναικες με ενα περισευμα.ιδιοι ειμαστε,.φερσου τις σαν ιδιες σεβομενος τη διαφορετικοτητα τους

κ το βημα τριτο ειναι το δυσκολοτερο.ο κυκλος η αλλιως γνωριμιες.δυστυχως αν οι δραστηριοτητες σου ειναι γηπεδο μπιλιαρδαδικο κτλ ξεχνα το εκτος κ αν εισαι ο ρουβας.μια καλη προταση ειναι χορευτικο.εχει πολλες γυναικες.κ σε καμια να μην αρεσεις θα κανεις φιλες κ ισως αρεσεις σε καποια φιλη αυτων.

λυσε λιγο το θεμα με την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.λιγο σεξ ακομη κ με μια πολυ ασχημη αλλα οχι επι χρημασι θα βοηθουσε.μην αποριπτεις μια τετοια περιπτωση,για σενα θα βοηθαγε.αυτα προς το παρον.αν θες οτιδηποτε αλλο εδω ειμαστε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε

----------


## mindcrime

> Πρώτα απ'όλα, να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι για να μη γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις. Δεν ψάχνω κοπέλα για σεξ και ούτε είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μου κάποια που γνωρίζω. Ναι την ψάχνω σαν άνθρωπο. Τώρα, αν μου ζητάς να δω μια υποψήφια κοπέλα σαν όχι υποψήφια, αυτό δυστυχώς δε γίνεται με τίποτα.


Σορρύ αλλά αν πηγαίνεις με την λογική είσαι υποψήφια, το ΄χεις χάσει το παιχνίδι... Αυτό μπορεί να το σκεφτεί αν της κάτσει εκείνη, όχι εσύ, εσύ πρέπει να πας με το στυλ να σε γνωρίσω κοινωνικά, στο κάτω κάτω αν κολλήσει η φάση να γνωριστείτε κοινωνικά και να συνάψετε φιλία, μπορεί να σου γνωρίσει κάποια φίλη της ακόμα και αν δεν είναι η ίδια. Μπορεί να το σκεφτεί και να πει οκ μπορεί να ταιριάζει με την τάδε να του κάνω κονέ, το οποίο όμως δεν θα σου το κάνει αν δει ότι κολλάς ή κομπλάρεις ή είσαι αμίλητος ή είσαι ξενέρωτος...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Νικ είσαι πολύ μπροστά !

----------


## rolen

> αγορι μου δε μπορω να σε νιωσω απολυτα.25 κ μπακουρης η αυτοπεποι\θηση σου θα ναι υπο το μηδεν.εγω ειλικρινα ανεκαθεν ειχα επιτυχια.ομως παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα.κ σε μενα ειναι οτι ειχα επιτυχια αλλα οχι επειδη γεννηθηκα παιδαρας σαν τον μπραντ πιτ.ειδα οτι μου αρεσει οχι τοσο η γυμναστικη αλλα το να εχω ωραιο κορμι αρα το προσπαθησα αρκετα.να ενα θετικο.κ γενικα σκεφτομαι καπως ετσι.ποια ρουχα με κολακευουν?πως μου πανε τα μαλλια?ετσι εναν μετριο τον κανεις ωραιο...επενδυσε πανω σου.μη λυπασαι λιγα χρηματα για ρουχα η τον χρονο σε ενα γυμναστηριο.εδω κλεινει το πρωτο βημα το οπτικο
> 
> δευτερο βημα ο χαρακτηρας.με ωραια ωψη κερδιζεις απλα το δευτερο βημα.εδω πρεπει κατι να κανεις.μια συμβουλη μιλα σαν να μιλας με αντρες.οχι για μπαλα,αμαξια κ γκομενες.αλλα ολα τα υπολοιπα.πχ δουλεια σπουδες μουσικη ταινιες.τοσο απλο ειναι.κ φαντασου στην εποχη μου δεν υπηρχε γκοογκλε να γραψεις θεματα συηζτησης για πρωτο ραντεβου κ να σου βγαλει χιλια αρθρα απο κοσμοπολιταν κτλ.κατσε διαβασε παρε ιδεες.τωρα αυτο με το στημενες ατακες ελεος.οι γυναικες ειναι ανθρωποι.ειναι αντρες με κατι να λειπει αναμεσα στα ποδια τους.η εμεις ειμαστε γυναικες με ενα περισευμα.ιδιοι ειμαστε,.φερσου τις σαν ιδιες σεβομενος τη διαφορετικοτητα τους
> 
> κ το βημα τριτο ειναι το δυσκολοτερο.ο κυκλος η αλλιως γνωριμιες.δυστυχως αν οι δραστηριοτητες σου ειναι γηπεδο μπιλιαρδαδικο κτλ ξεχνα το εκτος κ αν εισαι ο ρουβας.μια καλη προταση ειναι χορευτικο.εχει πολλες γυναικες.κ σε καμια να μην αρεσεις θα κανεις φιλες κ ισως αρεσεις σε καποια φιλη αυτων.
> 
> λυσε λιγο το θεμα με την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.λιγο σεξ ακομη κ με μια πολυ ασχημη αλλα οχι επι χρημασι θα βοηθουσε.μην αποριπτεις μια τετοια περιπτωση,για σενα θα βοηθαγε.αυτα προς το παρον.αν θες οτιδηποτε αλλο εδω ειμαστε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε


Από θέμα εμφάνισης, ευτυχώς, είμαι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο. Για το χαρακτήρα, το δοκίμασα αυτό και δεν μπόρεσα. Δε μου βγαίνει φράση με γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω τι παθαίνω. Σαν να με βάζουν να χειρουργήσω κάποιον. Τώρα, για τις γνωριμίες, δεν έχω τίποτα στον κύκλο μου. Τραγικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αγορι μου δε μπορω να σε νιωσω απολυτα.25 κ μπακουρης η αυτοπεποι\θηση σου θα ναι υπο το μηδεν.εγω ειλικρινα ανεκαθεν ειχα επιτυχια.ομως παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα.κ σε μενα ειναι οτι ειχα επιτυχια αλλα οχι επειδη γεννηθηκα παιδαρας σαν τον μπραντ πιτ.ειδα οτι μου αρεσει οχι τοσο η γυμναστικη αλλα το να εχω ωραιο κορμι αρα το προσπαθησα αρκετα.να ενα θετικο.κ γενικα σκεφτομαι καπως ετσι.ποια ρουχα με κολακευουν?πως μου πανε τα μαλλια?ετσι εναν μετριο τον κανεις ωραιο...επενδυσε πανω σου.μη λυπασαι λιγα χρηματα για ρουχα η τον χρονο σε ενα γυμναστηριο.εδω κλεινει το πρωτο βημα το οπτικο
> 
> δευτερο βημα ο χαρακτηρας.με ωραια ωψη κερδιζεις απλα το δευτερο βημα.εδω πρεπει κατι να κανεις.μια συμβουλη μιλα σαν να μιλας με αντρες.οχι για μπαλα,αμαξια κ γκομενες.αλλα ολα τα υπολοιπα.πχ δουλεια σπουδες μουσικη ταινιες.τοσο απλο ειναι.κ φαντασου στην εποχη μου δεν υπηρχε γκοογκλε να γραψεις θεματα συηζτησης για πρωτο ραντεβου κ να σου βγαλει χιλια αρθρα απο κοσμοπολιταν κτλ.κατσε διαβασε παρε ιδεες.τωρα αυτο με το στημενες ατακες ελεος.οι γυναικες ειναι ανθρωποι.ειναι αντρες με κατι να λειπει αναμεσα στα ποδια τους.η εμεις ειμαστε γυναικες με ενα περισευμα.ιδιοι ειμαστε,.φερσου τις σαν ιδιες σεβομενος τη διαφορετικοτητα τους
> 
> κ το βημα τριτο ειναι το δυσκολοτερο.ο κυκλος η αλλιως γνωριμιες.δυστυχως αν οι δραστηριοτητες σου ειναι γηπεδο μπιλιαρδαδικο κτλ ξεχνα το εκτος κ αν εισαι ο ρουβας.μια καλη προταση ειναι χορευτικο.εχει πολλες γυναικες.κ σε καμια να μην αρεσεις θα κανεις φιλες κ ισως αρεσεις σε καποια φιλη αυτων.
> 
> λυσε λιγο το θεμα με την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.λιγο σεξ ακομη κ με μια πολυ ασχημη αλλα οχι επι χρημασι θα βοηθουσε.μην αποριπτεις μια τετοια περιπτωση,για σενα θα βοηθαγε.αυτα προς το παρον.αν θες οτιδηποτε αλλο εδω ειμαστε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε


Το παλικάρι λέει ότι είναι εμφανίσιμο ρε εσύ,όχι κουασιμόδος.
Και από ότι κατάλαβα,εσύ έχεις πάει μόνο με ωραίες....

----------


## rolen

> Σορρύ αλλά αν πηγαίνεις με την λογική είσαι υποψήφια, το ΄χεις χάσει το παιχνίδι... Αυτό μπορεί να το σκεφτεί αν της κάτσει εκείνη, όχι εσύ, εσύ πρέπει να πας με το στυλ να σε γνωρίσω κοινωνικά, στο κάτω κάτω αν κολλήσει η φάση να γνωριστείτε κοινωνικά και να συνάψετε φιλία, μπορεί να σου γνωρίσει κάποια φίλη της ακόμα και αν δεν είναι η ίδια. Μπορεί να το σκεφτεί και να πει οκ μπορεί να ταιριάζει με την τάδε να του κάνω κονέ, το οποίο όμως δεν θα σου το κάνει αν δει ότι κολλάς ή κομπλάρεις ή είσαι αμίλητος ή είσαι ξενέρωτος...


Εκεί έχω φτάσει, τι να κάνω. Είναι αδύνατον να μη δω κάποια (που μ'αρέσει πάντα, όχι όλες τις κοπέλες) σαν μη υποψήφια. Κρύβεται ο βήχας; Φυσικά και όχι. Είναι σαν ζητάς σε κάποιον να μη φάει για 20 μέρες και μετά να του πεις να περάσει έξω από εστιατόριο και να μη λιγουρεύεται. Δε γίνεται αυτό. Φυσικό είναι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αγορι μου δε μπορω να σε νιωσω απολυτα.25 κ μπακουρης η αυτοπεποι\θηση σου θα ναι υπο το μηδεν.εγω ειλικρινα ανεκαθεν ειχα επιτυχια.ομως παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα.κ σε μενα ειναι οτι ειχα επιτυχια αλλα οχι επειδη γεννηθηκα παιδαρας σαν τον μπραντ πιτ.ειδα οτι μου αρεσει οχι τοσο η γυμναστικη αλλα το να εχω ωραιο κορμι αρα το προσπαθησα αρκετα.να ενα θετικο.κ γενικα σκεφτομαι καπως ετσι.ποια ρουχα με κολακευουν?πως μου πανε τα μαλλια?ετσι εναν μετριο τον κανεις ωραιο...επενδυσε πανω σου.μη λυπασαι λιγα χρηματα για ρουχα η τον χρονο σε ενα γυμναστηριο.εδω κλεινει το πρωτο βημα το οπτικο
> 
> δευτερο βημα ο χαρακτηρας.με ωραια ωψη κερδιζεις απλα το δευτερο βημα.εδω πρεπει κατι να κανεις.μια συμβουλη μιλα σαν να μιλας με αντρες.οχι για μπαλα,αμαξια κ γκομενες.αλλα ολα τα υπολοιπα.πχ δουλεια σπουδες μουσικη ταινιες.τοσο απλο ειναι.κ φαντασου στην εποχη μου δεν υπηρχε γκοογκλε να γραψεις θεματα συηζτησης για πρωτο ραντεβου κ να σου βγαλει χιλια αρθρα απο κοσμοπολιταν κτλ.κατσε διαβασε παρε ιδεες.τωρα αυτο με το στημενες ατακες ελεος.οι γυναικες ειναι ανθρωποι.ειναι αντρες με κατι να λειπει αναμεσα στα ποδια τους.η εμεις ειμαστε γυναικες με ενα περισευμα.ιδιοι ειμαστε,.φερσου τις σαν ιδιες σεβομενος τη διαφορετικοτητα τους
> 
> κ το βημα τριτο ειναι το δυσκολοτερο.ο κυκλος η αλλιως γνωριμιες.δυστυχως αν οι δραστηριοτητες σου ειναι γηπεδο μπιλιαρδαδικο κτλ ξεχνα το εκτος κ αν εισαι ο ρουβας.μια καλη προταση ειναι χορευτικο.εχει πολλες γυναικες.κ σε καμια να μην αρεσεις θα κανεις φιλες κ ισως αρεσεις σε καποια φιλη αυτων.
> 
> λυσε λιγο το θεμα με την αυτοπεποιθηση σου.λιγο σεξ ακομη κ με μια πολυ ασχημη αλλα οχι επι χρημασι θα βοηθουσε.μην αποριπτεις μια τετοια περιπτωση,για σενα θα βοηθαγε.αυτα προς το παρον.αν θες οτιδηποτε αλλο εδω ειμαστε να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε


Σε αυτό για το γυμναστήριο,έχεις δίκιο.
Ποιά όμορφη θα πάει με έναν μη γυμνασμένο ή μέτριο κλπ.

----------


## rolen

> Σε αυτό για το γυμναστήριο,έχεις δίκιο.
> Ποιά όμορφη θα πάει με έναν μη γυμνασμένο ή μέτριο κλπ.


Εγώ είμαι καλύτερος από μέτριο και είμαι γυμνασμένος, και ούτε όμορφη, ούτε μέτρια, ούτε καμία δεν πάει μαζί μου. Δεν έχω λέγειν.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Είδες κάνα φως στο γυμναστήριο? Αν δεν είδες αλλάζεις γυμναστήριο.......Τι κάθεσαι εκεί πέρα?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Σε αυτό για το γυμναστήριο,έχεις δίκιο.
> Ποιά όμορφη θα πάει με έναν μη γυμνασμένο ή μέτριο κλπ.


Ε μαλλιά έβγαλαν οι γλώσσες μας να το λέμε..............

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είδες κάνα φως στο γυμναστήριο? Αν δεν είδες αλλάζεις γυμναστήριο.......Τι κάθεσαι εκεί πέρα?


Σε εμένα πάει αυτό?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Σε εμένα πάει αυτό?


Όχι για τον rolen.... Εσύ να έχεις ανοιχτά μάτια να δεις το φως γενικότερα.........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όχι για τον rolen.... Εσύ να έχεις ανοιχτά μάτια να δεις το φως γενικότερα.........


Ποιό φως κύβε?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ποιό φως κύβε?


Το φως το αληθινό........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το φως το αληθινό........


Μην ειρωνεύεσαι.....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μην ειρωνεύεσαι.....


Δεν ήταν ειρωνεία..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ήταν ειρωνεία..........


Και αφού δεν ήταν ειρωνεία,πλάκα κλπ.,ποιό είναι το φως το αληθινό?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και αφού δεν ήταν ειρωνεία,πλάκα κλπ.,ποιό είναι το φως το αληθινό?


Η αλήθεια που δεν βλέπεις ρε Γουαι και στη λέμε όλοι και εσύ το βιολί σου....Τα ίδια θα λέμε να σπαμάρουμε το θέμα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η αλήθεια που δεν βλέπεις ρε Γουαι και στη λέμε όλοι και εσύ το βιολί σου....Τα ίδια θα λέμε να σπαμάρουμε το θέμα?


Η αλήθεια,ε?
Ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ζευγάρια ίδια κλπ.?

----------


## rolen

> Είδες κάνα φως στο γυμναστήριο? Αν δεν είδες αλλάζεις γυμναστήριο.......Τι κάθεσαι εκεί πέρα?


Αν εννοείς στο θέμα στο αν γνώρισα κοπέλα, δυστυχώς όχι, και είμαι 8 μήνες εκεί. Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν πήγα με πρωτεύων σκοπό να γνωρίσω κοπέλες. Πιο πολύ για τη γυμναστική, έχει και σωστό γυμναστή που ασχολείται και είναι καλός.

----------


## rolen

> Η αλήθεια,ε?
> Ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ζευγάρια ίδια κλπ.?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ζευγάρια ίδια. Σου μιλάω εκ πείρας, μ'αυτά που βλέπω συνέχεια δηλαδή.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα ρολεν..σε ρρωτησα και στι γενικα αλλα μαλλον δεν το ειδες.... ποσες γυναικες στο περιπου εχεις προσεγγισει ερωτικα ?

----------


## rolen

> καλημερα ρολεν..σε ρρωτησα και στι γενικα αλλα μαλλον δεν το ειδες.... ποσες γυναικες στο περιπου εχεις προσεγγισει ερωτικα ?


Καλημέρα Ρέα. Σόρυ, επειδή δεν το είδα, αν εννοείς εκτός από άγνωστες κοπέλες, δηλαδή και κοπέλες που γνώρισα απ'τη σχολή μου και άλλες, πάνω από 15.

----------


## δελφίνι

Ε όχι και μπακούρι από τα 25 σου .... είσαι πολύ μικρός για να αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου έτσι και ο θείος μου μέχρι τα 45 του δεν είχε γυναίκα και την γνώρισε τότε και την παντρεύτηκε οπότε μην βιάζεσαι να αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου έτσι!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημέρα Ρέα. Σόρυ, επειδή δεν το είδα, αν εννοείς εκτός από άγνωστες κοπέλες, δηλαδή και κοπέλες που γνώρισα απ'τη σχολή μου και άλλες, πάνω από 15.


μιλαω για κανονικη προσεγγιση οχι βλεμματα να πας και να της ζητησεις να βγειτε...

----------


## psy me

εγώ είμαι στην ίδια (και σε χειρότερη φάση) με σένα. Αυτό δεν στο λέω να παρηγορηθείς φυσικά, γιατί εφόσον έκανες σχετικό θέμα πάει να πει ότι σε απασχολεί. Σκέφτηκα να γράψω κάτι σχετικά γιατί μόλις χθες με απασχολούσε και εμένα το ζήτημα. πχ είδα έναν γνωστό που μου είπε ότι πηγαίνει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο καφέ και ζαλίζεται από τις παρουσίες που κυκλοφορούν και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια. Σκεφτόμουν εγώ "καλά πώς κάνει έτσι;". και γενικά γνώριζα πολλά άτομα που μόλις έβλεπαν κοπέλα έλεγαν διάφορα που δήλωναν το ενδιαφέρον τους. εν πάση περιπτώσει αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι εμένα σχεδόν δεν με απασχολεί το θέμα, δεν έχω αυτή την ένταση και για αυτό, πολλές φορές μιλούσα-συζητούσα χωρίς όμως κάποιο σκοπό εκ μέρους μου , κάτι που τις έκανε επιθετικές γιατί πιστεύω ότι αυτές είχαν ...κάποιο σκοπό που νόμιζαν εσφαλμένα ότι είχα και εγώ, αλλά....

και γενικά ,προσωπικά, το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο να πάω να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη τελείως πχ στο δρόμο. Σκέφτομαι πχ βλέπεις κάποια στο λεωφορείο , πώς να πας να της μιλήσεις; δεν εννοώ τι να πει κανείς, αλλά γενικά, ρε συμφορουμίτες, δεν είναι λίγο άκομψο αυτό; δηλαδή βλέπεις κάποια-κάποιον και η έλξη οφείλεται στο οπτικό ερέθισμα. και αν κατόπιν-που είναι και πολύ πιθανό- δεν κολλάτε; απλά κλείνει εκεί το θέμα; 

Απλές σκέψεις είναι αυτές. εγώ ούτε κοινωνικές σχέσεις έχω ούτε τίποτα. απλά μου φαίνεται κάπως υποκριτικό το όλο θέμα των σχέσεων και για αυτό τον λόγο, πιστεύω πως ελάχιστες σχέσεις είναι υγιείς, ακριβώς επειδή τα θεμέλια είναι σαθρά. σχολιάστε παρακαλώ.

πάντως, ρόλεν, εγώ έτσι όπως τα λες, στη θέση σου ,θα επεδίωκα να δίνω την εντύπωση ενός ψαγμένου-λιγομίλητου ατόμου. δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο παίζει το λέγειν ,αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής, ποιά είναι σε θέση να το εκτιμήσει; εδώ υπάρχουν κοπέλες που δεν ξέρουν οι ίδιες να μιλήσουν και κάνουν και εξόφθαλμα λάθη. αν είναι να γίνεται αναφορά στα τετριμμένα, πάλι η σκέψη μου πηγαίνει σε όσα έγραψα περι σαθρων θεμελίων

----------


## nick190813

> εγώ είμαι στην ίδια (και σε χειρότερη φάση) με σένα. Αυτό δεν στο λέω να παρηγορηθείς φυσικά, γιατί εφόσον έκανες σχετικό θέμα πάει να πει ότι σε απασχολεί. Σκέφτηκα να γράψω κάτι σχετικά γιατί μόλις χθες με απασχολούσε και εμένα το ζήτημα. πχ είδα έναν γνωστό που μου είπε ότι πηγαίνει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο καφέ και ζαλίζεται από τις παρουσίες που κυκλοφορούν και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια. Σκεφτόμουν εγώ "καλά πώς κάνει έτσι;". και γενικά γνώριζα πολλά άτομα που μόλις έβλεπαν κοπέλα έλεγαν διάφορα που δήλωναν το ενδιαφέρον τους. εν πάση περιπτώσει αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι εμένα σχεδόν δεν με απασχολεί το θέμα, δεν έχω αυτή την ένταση και για αυτό, πολλές φορές μιλούσα-συζητούσα χωρίς όμως κάποιο σκοπό εκ μέρους μου , κάτι που τις έκανε επιθετικές γιατί πιστεύω ότι αυτές είχαν ...κάποιο σκοπό που νόμιζαν εσφαλμένα ότι είχα και εγώ, αλλά....
> 
> και γενικά ,προσωπικά, το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο να πάω να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη τελείως πχ στο δρόμο. Σκέφτομαι πχ βλέπεις κάποια στο λεωφορείο , πώς να πας να της μιλήσεις; δεν εννοώ τι να πει κανείς, αλλά γενικά, ρε συμφορουμίτες, δεν είναι λίγο άκομψο αυτό; δηλαδή βλέπεις κάποια-κάποιον και η έλξη οφείλεται στο οπτικό ερέθισμα. και αν κατόπιν-που είναι και πολύ πιθανό- δεν κολλάτε; απλά κλείνει εκεί το θέμα; 
> 
> Απλές σκέψεις είναι αυτές. εγώ ούτε κοινωνικές σχέσεις έχω ούτε τίποτα. απλά μου φαίνεται κάπως υποκριτικό το όλο θέμα των σχέσεων και για αυτό τον λόγο, πιστεύω πως ελάχιστες σχέσεις είναι υγιείς, ακριβώς επειδή τα θεμέλια είναι σαθρά. σχολιάστε παρακαλώ.
> 
> πάντως, ρόλεν, εγώ έτσι όπως τα λες, στη θέση σου ,θα επεδίωκα να δίνω την εντύπωση ενός ψαγμένου-λιγομίλητου ατόμου. δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο παίζει το λέγειν ,αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής, ποιά είναι σε θέση να το εκτιμήσει; εδώ υπάρχουν κοπέλες που δεν ξέρουν οι ίδιες να μιλήσουν και κάνουν και εξόφθαλμα λάθη. αν είναι να γίνεται αναφορά στα τετριμμένα, πάλι η σκέψη μου πηγαίνει σε όσα έγραψα περι σαθρων θεμελίων


καθόλου άκομψο δεν ειναι εφοσον σ αρέσει μια κοπέλα,να πας να τις μιλησεις.Ειναι το πιο φυσικο πραγμα στον κοσμο

Οταν λες δεν εχεις κοινωνικες σχεσεις με κοπέλες ενοείς η και απο φίλους?
Καθόλου υποκριτικο δεν ειναι τ θέμα των σχεσεων και παρα πολλες σχεσεις ειτε κοινωνικες ,ειτε ερωτικες ειναι υγιεις.Τα πραγματα τα βλεπεις λαθος.

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Καλησπέρα Ρολεν.

Καταρχην να πω πως ειμαι και εγω στην ιδια ηλικια με σένα και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα. Αρα δεν εισαι μονος. 

Τώρα, οσον αφορα το προβλημα σου, καποιοι σου λένε να ξεκινησεις δραστηριότητες οπου θα βρεις Γυναικες. Αυτο ειναι μέγιστο λαθος.
Οι δραστηριότητες σου πρέπει να εκφράζουν την προσωπικότητα σου και να σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένο, να μην ειναι κομμένες και ραμενες για να βρεις Γυναίκες.

Επίσης, μην ακους ουτε αυτους που σου λένε να πας γυμναστηριο μονο για να βρεις κοπέλες. Γιατί οι κοπελες δεν γουσταρουν μονο τους γυμνασμενους, αλλα γουσταρουν και αυτους που ειναι μορφωμενοι. Αρα τι θα κανεις, θα πας να παρεις ενα μεταπτυχιακό για να βρεις κοπελα? Ασε που η Γυναικα κοιτά αν εχεις δουλειά για να την συντηρήσεις. Αρα? Μετα το μεταπτυχιακο θα βρεις και δουλειά μονο για Γυναικα? 

Οτι και να κανεις, ΟΤΙ και να ειναι αυτο, το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου.



Δεν μπορώ να σου γράψω πως θα βρεις Γυναικα, γιατί δεν εχω ουτε εγω αναλογη εμπειρια, συγνώμη. 

Αυτο που μπορώ να γράψω ομως ειναι πως η έλλειψη σεξουαλικης επιτυχίας μεχρι τώρα οφείλεται στην αυτοπεποιθηση σου. Η χαμηλή σου αυτοπεποιθηση ή η ντροπή είναι αυτη που επηρεάζει οχι μονο τον τροπο που θα μιλήσεις, θα κινηθεις και θα εκφραστείς, αλλά και την αποψη σου για το αντίθετο φύλο.

Στη ψυχολογία, ο άνθρωπος αποκτά μια άποψη για τον εαυτό του πάνω σε τι ειναι καλός και τι οχι, μέσω των συνεχόμενων αποτυχιών και επιτυχιών. Αν για παράδειγμα εχεις δοκιμάσει να μιλησεις αρκετες φορες σε μια γυναικα και δεν τα κατάφερες, τότε το υποσυνείδητο σου θα πειστεί πως εισαι ανίκανος να μιλησεις σε μια γυναικα. Αυτο ειναι αυτοματος μηχανισμος του εγκεφαλου, δεν τον ελέγχεις.

Οπότε καθε φορα που θα προσπαθεις να μιλήσεις σε μια Γυναικα, το υποσυνείδητο σου, "σοκαρισμένο" που τολμάς να αψηφάς την παραπάνω αξίωση (πως ο Ρολεν δεν ειναι καλος με τις Γυναικες) θα επιχειρεί πάντα να σαμποτάρει αυτην την προσπάθεια σου. Αν μιλάς σε μια Γυναίκα και εχεις άγχος, ή της μιλάς και εχεις απο πριν αποφασίσει πως δεν θα τα καταφέρεις και πως η προσπάθεια ειναι μάταιη, αν της μιλάς και τραυλίζεις ή κολλας ή αμφισβητείς συνεχως αν αυτά που λες ειναι ενδιαφέρον, ΟΟΟΛΑ αυτά ειναι προσπάθεια του υποσυνειδητου να σε πείσει πως δεν μπορεις να τα καταφέρεις. "Αλλωστε, εισαι ο Ρολεν! Γιατί να τα καταφερεις τωρα?" 

Αυτο ειναι ενας φαύλος κύκλος του δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. 

Οπως και εσυ ο ιδιος ο Ρολεν εχεις καταλαβεις, οι Γυναικες θέλουν λεγειν, θέλουν να εισαι επικοινωνιακός και κοινωνικός. Εσύ αυτό δεν το εχεις επιδείξει, απο αυτα που διάβασα. Λες ενα "γειά" και μετά κολάς, ή πίνεις 4 ποτά και μετά πάλι κολάς. Αυτο η γυναικα το εκλαμβάνεται και την απωθεί. 

Οπότε ΙΣΩΣ τελικα η αιτία να είναι η ντροπαλότητα. 

Οι ψυχιατροί διακρίνουν, μεταξύ άλλων δυο ειδη* ντροπαλότητας. Η μία ειναι η "ντροπή" ως χαρακτηριστικό της προσωπικοτητας σου. Δηλαδή εχεις την τάση να αποφεύγεις εντονη συναναστροφή με κόσμο. Η άλλη μορφή, είναι η κοινωνική φοβία, ενα είδους ψυχολογικής δυσλειτουργίας, η οποία, παρότι επιφανειακά έχει κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με την "ντροπή", συνοδεύεται και απο αρνητικά στοιχεία οπως έντονο άγχος, υπερβολικός φόβος, ντροπή ακομα και για το παραμικρό, υψηλός και αδικαιολογητος φόβος δημόσιου εξευτελισμού, φόβος πως οι αλλοι θα σε κρίνουν και θα σε κακοχαρακτηρίσουν, πως σε κοιτούν και σε χλευαζουν στο δρομο οι περαστικοι κλπ.

Η κοινωνικη φοβια, μπορει να ειναι επίσης βιολογική (δηλαδη να γεννηθεί καποιος με μια συγκεκριμενη εγκεφαλικη δυσλειτουργια) ψυχολογική (δηλαδη να την αναπτύξεις κατα τη διάρκεια της ζωής σου, ιδιαιτερα αν μικρος σε χλευαζαν και σε εξευτέλισαν κλπ) και περιβαλλοντολογικη (δηλαδή να την ανεπτυξες οχι μεσω προσωπικων βιωμάτων αλλα μεσω παρατήρησης της κοινωνικης ζωής, πχ να ειδες καποιον να εξευτελίζεται δημόσια)

Το κλειδί στο να αναγνωρίσεις το προβλημα σου λοιπόν ειναι να καταλαβεις τι ειδους ντροπη ειναι αυτη, απο που πηγαζει και γιατι υπάρχει. Και αυτο δεν μπορει να το κανει κανείς μεσα απο το διαδίκτυο.


Ισως θα βοηθουσε, κάθε φορά που μιλας με μια Γυναικα, να μην της μιλάς σαν να ειναι υποψήφια για σχέση. Μιλα της σαν να μιλας σε μια φιλη σου, με την ιδια άνεση που θα μιλαγες σε εναν φιλο σου. Καθε φορά που θα εισαι σε μια παρέα με Ανδρες και Γυναικες, μη προσπαθεις να τραβηξεις τη προσοχη μιας Γυναικας με καποιο λόγο. Απλά παρε μέρος στην γενικοτερη συζητηση που κανει η παρέα, πες την αποψη σου, εκφράσου και εξεφρασε τις αποψεις και τις προτιμήσεις σου. Αν το κάνεις αυτο, η κοπελες στη παρεα θα εκτιμησουν πως παιζεις ενεργο ρολο και συμμετοχη στη συζητηση και εχεις ενδιαφέροντα και απόψεις, οπότε καποια απο αυτή θα σου μιλήσει (ιδιαιτερα αφου εισαι και αρκετα εμφανισιμος!!!)




*Μεγαλο μερος της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, αμφισβητεί στο κατα ποσον η "ντροπη" είναι βιολογικο χαρακτηριστικό ή καθαρά ψυχολογικο πρόβλημα. Για αυτό και γίνεται ο παραπάνω διαχωρισμός.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Σελτζούκος
Συμφωνώ αλλά για τις δραστηριότητες είμαι της άποψης ότι πάμε και αν δεν μας αρέσει φεύγουμε , το πολύ πολύ να χάσουμε και 5 ώρες από την ζωή μας.Ε προφανώς πρέπει να ταιριάζεις και λίγο...άμα είμαστε όλη μέρα σε ένα καναπέ δεν θα πάμε για ορειβασία , θα δοκιμάσουμε κάτι στα μέτρα μας...

----------


## psy me

> καθόλου άκομψο δεν ειναι εφοσον σ αρέσει μια κοπέλα,να πας να τις μιλησεις.Ειναι το πιο φυσικο πραγμα στον κοσμο
> 
> Οταν λες δεν εχεις κοινωνικες σχεσεις με κοπέλες ενοείς η και απο φίλους?
> Καθόλου υποκριτικο δεν ειναι τ θέμα των σχεσεων και παρα πολλες σχεσεις ειτε κοινωνικες ,ειτε ερωτικες ειναι υγιεις.Τα πραγματα τα βλεπεις λαθος.


κοινωνικές σχέσεις με κοπέλες είχα, φίλους δεν θα το έλεγα. όμως τα τετριμμένα λέγαμε, αναλωνόμουν σε μπούρδες. 

φυσικό πράγμα επειδή είναι διαδεδομένο, κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω ,γιατί δεν μπορεί πχ κάποιος να πάει να συστηθεί, να ζητήσει προσωπικά στοιχεία του άλλου και κατόπιν αν δει ότι δεν του κάνει, τι ,απομακρύνεται; έτσι απλά; δεν είναι προσβλητικό αυτό; Αφού όταν πάει κάποιος να μιλήσει σε άγνωστο παρουσιάζεται σαν ευγενικός, τηρεί τους τύπους, μετά που πάει η ευγένεια; 

νομίζω ο κανόνας είναι να μην είναι υγιείς οι σχέσεις, γιατί ακριβώς δεν έχουν δομηθεί σωστά.τα θεμέλια δεν έχουν καλά μπετά. ειδικά σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο ,ειλικρινά , δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι οι σχέσεις είναι νοσηρές, ψεύτικες. Αλλά και σε ερωτικό, δεν ξέρω αν είναι υγιείς, δεν υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια με συναισθήματα, απλά μια συνύπαρξη για να καλύπτονται οι αδυναμίες πχ μοναξιά, να υπάρχει άτομο να βγω το σάββατο (μη σας φαίνεται αστείο).

γιατί μου λες ότι τα βλέπω λάθος; έχεις σκεφτεί μήπως τα βλέπεις όπως σε ωφελούν;

----------


## nick190813

> κοινωνικές σχέσεις με κοπέλες είχα, φίλους δεν θα το έλεγα. όμως τα τετριμμένα λέγαμε, αναλωνόμουν σε μπούρδες. 
> 
> φυσικό πράγμα επειδή είναι διαδεδομένο, κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω ,γιατί δεν μπορεί πχ κάποιος να πάει να συστηθεί, να ζητήσει προσωπικά στοιχεία του άλλου και κατόπιν αν δει ότι δεν του κάνει, τι ,απομακρύνεται; έτσι απλά; δεν είναι προσβλητικό αυτό; Αφού όταν πάει κάποιος να μιλήσει σε άγνωστο παρουσιάζεται σαν ευγενικός, τηρεί τους τύπους, μετά που πάει η ευγένεια; 
> 
> νομίζω ο κανόνας είναι να μην είναι υγιείς οι σχέσεις, γιατί ακριβώς δεν έχουν δομηθεί σωστά.τα θεμέλια δεν έχουν καλά μπετά. ειδικά σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο ,ειλικρινά , δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι οι σχέσεις είναι νοσηρές, ψεύτικες. Αλλά και σε ερωτικό, δεν ξέρω αν είναι υγιείς, δεν υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια με συναισθήματα, απλά μια συνύπαρξη για να καλύπτονται οι αδυναμίες πχ μοναξιά, να υπάρχει άτομο να βγω το σάββατο (μη σας φαίνεται αστείο).
> 
> γιατί μου λες ότι τα βλέπω λάθος; έχεις σκεφτεί μήπως τα βλέπεις όπως σε ωφελούν;


Ας πάει οπου θέλει η ευγενεια ,κοιτάς τ δεντρο και οχι τ δάσος και χάνεσαι
Η ουσια της ζωης ειναι η συναναστροφη μ αλλον κοσμο και οι σχεσεις ,κοινωνικες οι ερωτικες ,χωρις αλλαουσ ανθρωπους δεν μπορεις να ολοκληρωθεις σαν ανθρωπος.

Δεν τα βλέπω οπως μ ωφελουν..μηπως τα βλεπεις εσυ επειδη εχεις παραιτηθει απο σχεσεις?

----------


## psy me

μπορεί και να ισχύει αυτό που λες, επειδή δεν αχολούμαι με το άθλημα, ψάχνω να βρω ένα σωρό αρνητικά, δεν ξέρω. Όμως η συναναστροφή με άλλο κόσμο έχει τη σημασία της όταν είναι ειλικρινής και βασίζεται σε κάποιους κανόνες. τότε ναι , ίσως να μιλάει κανείς και για ολοκλήρωση του ατόμου, όπως λες. δεν μπορεί κάποιος το ένα λεπτό να έχει τα χ χαρακτηριστικά και το επόμενο τα -χ. Αυτό είναι παρωδία επικοινωνίας. το αν αυτός ο μηχανισμός (τώρα έτσι, μετά αλλιώς, αναλόγως) εξυπηρετεί και τις δύο πλευρές, δεν αρκεί για να τον αποκαθαρει από τη βρωμιά που περικλείει. σκοπός είναι η ικανοποίηση ανάγκης αμφότερων ,αλλά δεν πρέπει να γίνει με σωστό τρόπο, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που θέλουν να έχουν και το πλαίσιο για όλο αυτό (βλ σχέση, δεσμός);

και μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο εύκολα πχ λες "ας παει όπου θέλει η ευγένεια". πώς θα δομηθεί υγιής σχέση ,κοινωνική, ερωτική, όταν ήδη σε τόσο πρώιμο στάδιο (που ουσιαστικά δεν ξέρει κανείς κάτι για τον άλλο) αδιαφορεί κανείς για το θεμέλιο της συναναστροφής, τον σεβασμό; δηλαδή και αν αργότερα εμφανιστεί κάτι καλύτερο που ικανοποιεί την ανάγκη πληρέστερα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Αδιαφορούν για το άλλος μέρος. 

αυτά νομίζω είναι ο κανόνας, η ευγένεια θεωρείται και ελάττωμα ακόμα (αφού δυσχεραίνει σχετικά). έτσι όμως δομούνται σωστές σχέσεις. δεν νομίζω

----------


## rolen

> μιλαω για κανονικη προσεγγιση οχι βλεμματα να πας και να της ζητησεις να βγειτε...


Στην περίπτωση αυτή, κάτω από 10 και ο λόγος είναι επειδή δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πλησιάσω κοπέλα σε μαγαζί. Εν τω μεταξύ, δε χορεύω στα club επειδή δεν ξέρω καταρχάς να χορεύω, άλλα και επειδή δε μ'αρέσει, άλλα και γιατί είμαι πολύ κλειστός.

----------


## rolen

> Ε όχι και μπακούρι από τα 25 σου .... είσαι πολύ μικρός για να αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου έτσι και ο θείος μου μέχρι τα 45 του δεν είχε γυναίκα και την γνώρισε τότε και την παντρεύτηκε οπότε μην βιάζεσαι να αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου έτσι!


Καλησπέρα δελφίνι. Με κατηγορώ έτσι γιατί έχω μερίδιο ευθύνης σ'αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή ότι δεν ξέρω να μιλάω σε κοπέλα. Δε μου βγαίνει ούτε μια λέξη και όσες φορές προσπάθησα να μιλήσω σε κοπέλα που δεν ξέρω, απέτυχα και γελοιοποιήθηκα από πάνω.

----------


## rolen

> Καλησπέρα Ρολεν.
> 
> Καταρχην να πω πως ειμαι και εγω στην ιδια ηλικια με σένα και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα. Αρα δεν εισαι μονος. 
> 
> Τώρα, οσον αφορα το προβλημα σου, καποιοι σου λένε να ξεκινησεις δραστηριότητες οπου θα βρεις Γυναικες. Αυτο ειναι μέγιστο λαθος.
> Οι δραστηριότητες σου πρέπει να εκφράζουν την προσωπικότητα σου και να σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένο, να μην ειναι κομμένες και ραμενες για να βρεις Γυναίκες.
> 
> Επίσης, μην ακους ουτε αυτους που σου λένε να πας γυμναστηριο μονο για να βρεις κοπέλες. Γιατί οι κοπελες δεν γουσταρουν μονο τους γυμνασμενους, αλλα γουσταρουν και αυτους που ειναι μορφωμενοι. Αρα τι θα κανεις, θα πας να παρεις ενα μεταπτυχιακό για να βρεις κοπελα? Ασε που η Γυναικα κοιτά αν εχεις δουλειά για να την συντηρήσεις. Αρα? Μετα το μεταπτυχιακο θα βρεις και δουλειά μονο για Γυναικα? 
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα Σελτζούκε. Είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον τα παραπάνω λεγόμενα και δυστυχώς πραγματικά που αντικατοπτρίζουν την κατάστασή μου ως έχει. Δυστυχώς με τις γυναίκες είμαι πάρα πολύ αντικοινωνικός. Δε βρίσκω τι λόγια να πω και ούτε που με κοιτάζουν και νιώθω περιττός. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να αποθηκεύω ατάκες που θα πω. Ντρέπομαι πραγματικά. Όλο αυτό μου έχει επηρεάσει αρνητικά τη διάθεση και ψυχολογία και έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα να λέω ψέματα στους συγγενείς μου ότι είμαι καλά ενώ είμαι στα χειρότερά μου και τά'χω βάψει μαύρα. Δεν ξέρω, εκεί που λένε η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία, ε, για μένα έχει πεθάνει η κάθε ελπίδα.


Αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία μου. Να δω μια κοπέλα που μ'αρέσει σαν μην είναι υποψήφια. Εκεί πρέπει να μου κάνουν υπνωτισμό ξέρω'γω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Στην περίπτωση αυτή, κάτω από 10 και ο λόγος είναι επειδή δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πλησιάσω κοπέλα σε μαγαζί. Εν τω μεταξύ, δε χορεύω στα club επειδή δεν ξέρω καταρχάς να χορεύω, άλλα και επειδή δε μ'αρέσει, άλλα και γιατί είμαι πολύ κλειστός.


Nα σου πω, αν έγραφες ραβασάκια του στυλ να ζητάς το φβ της κοπέλας και το έδινε κάποιος φίλος σου μες στο κλαμπ , σου φαίνεται τελείως κουλό? Τώρα θα μου πεις αυτά τα έκαναν οι έφηβοι του 1800, αλλά τι πειράζει? το πολύ πολύ να σε κράξουν στις φίλες τους....Σάμπως θα τις ξαναδείς αυτές που θα σε κράξουν? Μία κοπέλα να υπάρξει φτάνει για αρχή...

----------


## mindcrime

Θα σας πω κάτι να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας οι άνδρες.... Οι γυναίκες είναι διαισθητικές, δεν ακούνε μόνο αυτά που λες, αλλά παρατηρούν το σώμα και τις εκφράσεις ενός άνδρα... Όταν δεν νιώθεις εσύ καλά με τον εαυτό σου μία φορά η διαίσθηση της θα τη βοηθήσει να το καταλάβει από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Ποιος ο λόγος τώρα αυτή η κοπέλα να ασχοληθεί με κάποιον που βλέπει χίλια στραβά στον εαυτό του; Οι περισσότερες μέσες γυναίκες και δεν μιλάω σε θέμα εμφάνισης αλλά σε χαρακτήρα θέλουν ένα αρσενικό, που θα σέβεται τον εαυτό του και την ίδια. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε δεν έχετε παρά να ρωτήσετε τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ. Ρωτήστε τις γυναίκες εδώ αν θα δεχόντουσαν φλερτ από κάποιον που δεν έδειχνε μια χαλαρότητα και μια βεβαιότητα για τον εαυτό του. Επειδή δεν το έχετε με το λέγειν τουλάχιστον φροντίστε να μάθετε τη γλώσσα του σώματος για να υπάρχει μία ισορροπία. Φροντίστε να την μάθετε αφενός για να κρύβετε τις ανασφάλειες σας προστατεύοντας τις εκφράσεις σας και τη γλώσσα του σώματος σας, αφετέρου για να ξέρεις εξ' αρχής πριν καν της μιλήσεις αν θα έχει τη διάθεση να δεχθεί το φλέρτ. Και το βασικότερο απ' όλα αν θα έχει τη διάθεση να δεχθεί φλέρτ από σένα... Δεν έχει σημασία τι γράφουν οι γυναίκες στο φόρουμ εδώ, η εμφάνιση σαφώς και μετράει μέχρι κάποιο σημείο, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή καθ' αυτή που μετράει, αυτή που μετράει είναι η γλώσσα του σώματος σου. Αν την κάνεις να νιώσει άνετα από την παρουσία σου, το παιχνίδι γίνεται πανεύκολα μετά, γιατί θα συμμετάσχει και η ίδια... Θα βοηθήσει στην εξέλιξη της γνωριμίας... Και όσο το αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ αυτό από τη γλώσσα του σώματος της, τόσο θα σου βγαίνει πιο εύκολη η γνωριμία... Δεν χρειάζεται φόβο, ούτε μαγκιά, χρειάζεται απλά ένα τρόπο ανάπτυξης της επικοινωνίας...

----------


## rolen

> Θα σας πω κάτι να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας οι άνδρες.... Οι γυναίκες είναι διαισθητικές, δεν ακούνε μόνο αυτά που λες, αλλά παρατηρούν το σώμα και τις εκφράσεις ενός άνδρα... Όταν δεν νιώθεις εσύ καλά με τον εαυτό σου μία φορά η διαίσθηση της θα τη βοηθήσει να το καταλάβει από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Ποιος ο λόγος τώρα αυτή η κοπέλα να ασχοληθεί με κάποιον που βλέπει χίλια στραβά στον εαυτό του; Οι περισσότερες μέσες γυναίκες και δεν μιλάω σε θέμα εμφάνισης αλλά σε χαρακτήρα θέλουν ένα αρσενικό, που θα σέβεται τον εαυτό του και την ίδια. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε δεν έχετε παρά να ρωτήσετε τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ. Ρωτήστε τις γυναίκες εδώ αν θα δεχόντουσαν φλερτ από κάποιον που δεν έδειχνε μια χαλαρότητα και μια βεβαιότητα για τον εαυτό του. Επειδή δεν το έχετε με το λέγειν τουλάχιστον φροντίστε να μάθετε τη γλώσσα του σώματος για να υπάρχει μία ισορροπία. Φροντίστε να την μάθετε αφενός για να κρύβετε τις ανασφάλειες σας προστατεύοντας τις εκφράσεις σας και τη γλώσσα του σώματος σας, αφετέρου για να ξέρεις εξ' αρχής πριν καν της μιλήσεις αν θα έχει τη διάθεση να δεχθεί το φλέρτ. Και το βασικότερο απ' όλα αν θα έχει τη διάθεση να δεχθεί φλέρτ από σένα... Δεν έχει σημασία τι γράφουν οι γυναίκες στο φόρουμ εδώ, η εμφάνιση σαφώς και μετράει μέχρι κάποιο σημείο, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή καθ' αυτή που μετράει, αυτή που μετράει είναι η γλώσσα του σώματος σου. Αν την κάνεις να νιώσει άνετα από την παρουσία σου, το παιχνίδι γίνεται πανεύκολα μετά, γιατί θα συμμετάσχει και η ίδια... Θα βοηθήσει στην εξέλιξη της γνωριμίας... Και όσο το αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ αυτό από τη γλώσσα του σώματος της, τόσο θα σου βγαίνει πιο εύκολη η γνωριμία... Δεν χρειάζεται φόβο, ούτε μαγκιά, χρειάζεται απλά ένα τρόπο ανάπτυξης της επικοινωνίας...


Εγώ σε πιστεύω σ'αυτό που λες γενικά. Βέβαια, να πω και κάτι άλλο, το αν είμαι μαγκωμένος, δε νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου, όλα αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα των όσα έχω βιώσει ως τώρα, με απλά λόγια. Θα μου πεις, να υποκριθώ οτι είμαι το αντίθετο. Το προσπάθησα, δε μου βγήκε και φυσικά και φανερώθηκα στην πρώτη δυσκολία, συγκεκριμένα, σε συζήτηση που προσπάθησα να ανοίξω. Μια απορία, εγώ που στα αλήθεια δεν το έχω με το λέγειν, πως μπορώ να το "μπαλώσω" με τη γλώσσα σώματος μου; Ομολογώ οτι μπερδεύτηκα κάπως.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Rolen, αυτό που σου είπε ο psy me το παρατήρησες καλά?


*πάντως, ρόλεν, εγώ έτσι όπως τα λες, στη θέση σου ,θα επεδίωκα να δίνω την εντύπωση ενός ψαγμένου-λιγομίλητου ατόμου*

----------


## nick190813

rolen τι εγινε μ το θεμα σ προχωρησες καθολου τωρα π ηταν και σαβατοκυριακο?

----------


## rolen

> Rolen, αυτό που σου είπε ο psy me το παρατήρησες καλά?
> 
> 
> *πάντως, ρόλεν, εγώ έτσι όπως τα λες, στη θέση σου ,θα επεδίωκα να δίνω την εντύπωση ενός ψαγμένου-λιγομίλητου ατόμου*


Όχι, δεν το είδα ακόμη. Για το δεύτερο, πως ακριβώς γίνεται; Εννοώ, επειδή δεν ξέρω να μιλάω σε κοπέλα, πως μπορώ να το κρύψω αυτό;

----------


## rolen

> rolen τι εγινε μ το θεμα σ προχωρησες καθολου τωρα π ηταν και σαβατοκυριακο?


Θύμισέ μου, για το chat ή το ποτό σε μαγαζί;

----------


## nick190813

> Θύμισέ μου, για το chat ή το ποτό σε μαγαζί;


κανα ποτι σ μαγαζι λεω αν γνωρισες καμια?

----------


## rolen

> κανα ποτι σ μαγαζι λεω αν γνωρισες καμια?


Όχι, δε γνώρισα καμία. Δεν μπορούσα να ξεστομίσω λέξη. Δεν ξέρω καν τι πρέπει να πω για να ξεκινήσω συζήτηση και πως να σπάσω τον πάγο. Α, και για να σε προλάβω, δε χορεύω σε κλαμπ.

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι, δε γνώρισα καμία. Δεν μπορούσα να ξεστομίσω λέξη. Δεν ξέρω καν τι πρέπει να πω για να ξεκινήσω συζήτηση και πως να σπάσω τον πάγο.


Γεια σ τι κανεις ?ειμαι ο ταδε .εσενα πως σ λενε?σε πειράζει να αραξω λιγο μαζι σ?ωραιο χαμογελο παρεπιπτοντως.σ παει να τ κανεις συνεχεια.Σπουδαζεισ? αν ναι τοτε που ?και εγω σπουδαζα αλλα τελειωσα τωρα ,εχω κατι χρονακια π καθομαι .εκει γελας.και συνεχιζεις απο αθηνα εισαι? σ λεει κ.λ.π .λες εσυ να κερασω ενα ποτακι?αν σ πει πινω ειδη λες εσυ το επομενο τοτε.αν σ πει ναι τοτε λες ενα μαρτινι γιατι σ βλεπω πολυ σκληρη.......θες να συνεχισω και αλλο?να πω και αλλες κουβεντες?

----------


## rolen

> Γεια σ τι κανεις ?ειμαι ο ταδε .εσενα πως σ λενε?σε πειράζει να αραξω λιγο μαζι σ?ωραιο χαμογελο παρεπιπτοντως.σ παει να τ κανεις συνεχεια.Σπουδαζεισ? αν ναι τοτε που ?και εγω σπουδαζα αλλα τελειωσα τωρα ,εχω κατι χρονακια π καθομαι .εκει γελας.και συνεχιζεις απο αθηνα εισαι? σ λεει κ.λ.π .λες εσυ να κερασω ενα ποτακι?αν σ πει πινω ειδη λες εσυ το επομενο τοτε.αν σ πει ναι τοτε λες ενα μαρτινι γιατι σ βλεπω πολυ σκληρη.......θες να συνεχισω και αλλο?να πω και αλλες κουβεντες?


Ωραίος! Τα αποθηκεύω αυτά που έγραψες. Αυτά που είπες, ούτε που μου πέρασαν απ'το μυαλό. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι άσχετος και άχρηστος είμαι στο φλερτ. Ερώτηση. Όταν τη ρωτάς αν θες να κουβεντιάσετε ή να κουβεντιάσετε κι άλλο, και σου απαντήσει κάτι σαν: "Να συζητήσουμε τι;" ; Εκεί τι λέω; Αυτό το τελευταίο στο ρωτάω γιατί έτσι μου απάντησε κοπέλα σ'ένα site γνωριμιών τύπου Badoo. Η ερώτησή μου ήταν, "Γειά. Έχεις διάθεση για κουβέντα;" . ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι κόμπλαρα και δεν απάντησα.

----------


## arntaben

> Ακου να σου πω... θα πάρεις ένα σκύλο που θα το κάνεις πολυ κοινωνικό και χαρούμενο με τον κόσμο και θα αρχίζεις να βγαίνεις βόλτα με τον σκύλο... κάποιες θα τον βλέπουν θα γουστάρουν θα τον χαιδεύουν και τσουκ να η 1η κίνηση για γνωριμία.Συγγνώμη κοπέλια δεν ήθελα να έρθει πάνω σου, αλλά ψάχνει να μου βρει σύντροφο και σε τιμήσε ιδιαιτέρως.... (πςςςςςςςςςςς έτοιμη ατάκα για ψήσιμο.... )


Πετυχενει πετυχενει ....

----------


## nick190813

> Ωραίος! Τα αποθηκεύω αυτά που έγραψες. Αυτά που είπες, ούτε που μου πέρασαν απ'το μυαλό. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι άσχετος και άχρηστος είμαι στο φλερτ. Ερώτηση. Όταν τη ρωτάς αν θες να κουβεντιάσετε ή να κουβεντιάσετε κι άλλο, και σου απαντήσει κάτι σαν: "Να συζητήσουμε τι;" ; Εκεί τι λέω; Αυτό το τελευταίο στο ρωτάω γιατί έτσι μου απάντησε κοπέλα σ'ένα site γνωριμιών τύπου Badoo. Η ερώτησή μου ήταν, "Γειά. Έχεις διάθεση για κουβέντα;" . ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι κόμπλαρα και δεν απάντησα.


1ον αυτη τιν ερωτηση δεν θα την κάνεις ποτε ομως.οκ?
Εκει αμα τυχει τις απαντας για στροφυσικη η κατι άλλο αστειο και ρίχνεις και ενα χαμογελακι και λες τις για μας τους δυο θελω ,αυτη σ λεει τι λες μωρε αφου δεν σ ξερω και εκει τι λες για να με μαθεις γι αυτο και χαμογελας παλι

----------


## nick190813

ακους τι θα κανεις για να περασουμε και στο επομενο σταδιο?

----------


## rolen

> 1ον αυτη τιν ερωτηση δεν θα την κάνεις ποτε ομως.οκ?
> Εκει αμα τυχει τις απαντας για στροφυσικη η κατι άλλο αστειο και ρίχνεις και ενα χαμογελακι και λες τις για μας τους δυο θελω ,αυτη σ λεει τι λες μωρε αφου δεν σ ξερω και εκει τι λες για να με μαθεις γι αυτο και χαμογελας παλι


Οκ, δεν το λέω το πρώτο. Πάντως, κρίνοντας απ'τις απαντήσεις σου, μπορείς και τα αντιμετωπίζεις αυτά ψύχραιμα. Εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι...


Αυτό που είπες τις προάλλες, να μου λες τι να λέω σε chat, μπορείς ακόμα να το κάνεις;

----------


## rolen

> ακους τι θα κανεις για να περασουμε και στο επομενο σταδιο?


Ναι, φυσικά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σ τι κανεις ?ειμαι ο ταδε .εσενα πως σ λενε?σε πειράζει να αραξω λιγο μαζι σ?ωραιο χαμογελο παρεπιπτοντως.σ παει να τ κανεις συνεχεια.Σπουδαζεισ? αν ναι τοτε που ?και εγω σπουδαζα αλλα τελειωσα τωρα ,εχω κατι χρονακια π καθομαι .εκει γελας.και συνεχιζεις απο αθηνα εισαι? σ λεει κ.λ.π .λες εσυ να κερασω ενα ποτακι?αν σ πει πινω ειδη λες εσυ το επομενο τοτε.αν σ πει ναι τοτε λες ενα μαρτινι γιατι σ βλεπω πολυ σκληρη.......θες να συνεχισω και αλλο?να πω και αλλες κουβεντες?


Δηλαδή σαν να μιλά σε φίλο,γνωστό του,αλλά με έναν πιο ευγενικό τρόπο?

----------


## nick190813

> Οκ, δεν το λέω το πρώτο. Πάντως, κρίνοντας απ'τις απαντήσεις σου, μπορείς και τα αντιμετωπίζεις αυτά ψύχραιμα. Εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι...
> 
> 
> Αυτό που είπες τις προάλλες, να μου λες τι να λέω σε chat, μπορείς ακόμα να το κάνεις;


θα το κανουμε και αυτο με το τσατ μην ανυσηχεις

Αυτο π πρεπει να κανεις εσυ ειναι να πας για ποτακι και να δεις τις κοπελες που ειναι σκυθρωπες δεν πολυμιλάνε και δεν χορευουν και και δεν εχουν αντρες στην παρέα τους και τα 4 σημαντικα σημαντικά,ακου τωρα τ θα γινει.θα βρεις μια κοπέλα π πληροι και τα 4 που σ ειπα πριν και θα την κοιταξεις 4 με 5 φορεσ στα ματια μεχρι να σ δει και αυτη ,μολισ γινει αυτό θα περασεις στο επομενο επιπεδο θα την πλησιασεις και θα τις πεις αυτα π σ εγραψα εγω πριν οκ(αμα θε προστεσε και τιποτα δικο σ)?και να μην πετυχει δεν εγινε τιποτα αλλα πρεπει για αρχη να πας να βρεις οπωσδηποτε μια κοπελα να κανεις κατι σαν εξασκηση.Μολι το κανεις αυτο σ μια δυο κοπελες θα περασουμε στο επομενο σταδιο θα σ μαθει πως να τις ριχνεις μετα οκ?αλλα πρωτα θελω απο εσενα να κανεις την κουβεντα π σ εγραψα πιο πάνω με αληθινες κοπελες οκ?αμα θεσ εξσκησου πριν μ φιλο σ.και χιλοπιτα να φασ με την δεν τρεχει τιποτα

----------


## nick190813

Αυτο ειναι το αρχικο τεστ και πρεπει να το κανεις αμα θες να σ βοηθησω κυριολεκτικα οκ?οταν το κανεις θα παμε στο επομενο επιπεδο

----------


## rolen

> θα το κανουμε και αυτο με το τσατ μην ανυσηχεις
> 
> Αυτο π πρεπει να κανεις εσυ ειναι να πας για ποτακι και να δεις τις κοπελες που ειναι σκυθρωπες δεν πολυμιλάνε και δεν χορευουν και και δεν εχουν αντρες στην παρέα τους και τα 4 σημαντικα σημαντικά,ακου τωρα τ θα γινει.θα βρεις μια κοπέλα π πληροι και τα 4 που σ ειπα πριν και θα την κοιταξεις 4 με 5 φορεσ στα ματια μεχρι να σ δει και αυτη ,μολισ γινει αυτό θα περασεις στο επομενο επιπεδο θα την πλησιασεις και θα τις πεις αυτα π σ εγραψα εγω πριν οκ(αμα θε προστεσε και τιποτα δικο σ)?και να μην πετυχει δεν εγινε τιποτα αλλα πρεπει για αρχη να πας να βρεις οπωσδηποτε μια κοπελα να κανεις κατι σαν εξασκηση.Μολι το κανεις αυτο σ μια δυο κοπελες θα περασουμε στο επομενο σταδιο θα σ μαθει πως να τις ριχνεις μετα οκ?αλλα πρωτα θελω απο εσενα να κανεις την κουβεντα π σ εγραψα πιο πάνω με αληθινες κοπελες οκ?αμα θεσ εξσκησου πριν μ φιλο σ.και χιλοπιτα να φασ με την δεν τρεχει τιποτα


Δεν ξέρω, μου φαίνεται βουνό. Αγχώνομαι υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ όταν είναι να μιλήσω σε γυναίκα που μ'ενδιαφέρει. Καλά που μου το θύμισες. Όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει γυναίκα έτσι σε μαγαζί, ποτέ δε με κοίταξε πίσω. Και ναι, είμαι χάλιας και σ'αυτό με το βλέμμα. Θα προσπαθήσω άλλα δεν το υπόσχομαι. Δεν έχω θάρρος ή θράσος. Και σε όσες προσπάθησα να μιλήσω, μου απάνταγαν μονολεκτικά, με υφάκι, με ψυχρό τρόπο, και γενικά φαινόταν ότι δεν ήθελαν να μου μιλήσουν με τίποτα και ότι βιαζόντουσαν να σταματήσουν να μου μιλάνε. Δεν προσελκύω γυναίκα εγώ.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν ξέρω. Μου φαίνεται βουνό. Α, καλά που μου το θύμισες. Όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει γυναίκα έτσι σε μαγαζί, ποτέ δε με κοίταξε πίσω. Και ναι, είμαι χάλιας και σ'αυτό με το βλέμμα. Θα προσπαθήσω άλλα δεν το υπόσχομαι. Δεν έχω θάρρος ή θράσος. Και σε όσες προσπάθησα να μιλήσω, μου απάνταγαν μονολεκτικά, με υφάκι, με ψυχρό τρόπο, και γενικά φαινόταν ότι δεν ήθελαν να μου μιλήσουν με τίποτα και ότι βιαζόντουσαν να σταματήσουν να μου μιλάνε. Δεν προσελκύω γυναίκα εγώ.


ακουσε με μην εισαι λουζερ,ακουσε με και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο
Παει καλοκαιρι τωρα ολες μα ολες οι γκομενες βγαινουν εξω για λο και τσο.ειναι η εποχη του ερωτα
Πρεπει να βρεις τ θαρος θα πιεις μερικα ποτακια και θα κανεις αυτο π σ λεώ ας σ απαντησουν και μονολεκτικα εσυ θα εντινεις την κουβεντα δεν θα σ πτοησει τπτ.
Πρεπει να το κανεις ειται εχει αρνητικα αποτελεσματα ειται θετικα
Ειναι μεσα στην αποθεραπεια σ:P
Αμα θες να σ βοηθησω οντως πρεπει να κανεις αυτο π σ ειπα

----------


## arntaben

> Δεν ξέρω. Μου φαίνεται βουνό. Α, καλά που μου το θύμισες. Όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει γυναίκα έτσι σε μαγαζί, ποτέ δε με κοίταξε πίσω. Και ναι, είμαι χάλιας και σ'αυτό με το βλέμμα. Θα προσπαθήσω άλλα δεν το υπόσχομαι. Δεν έχω θάρρος ή θράσος. Και σε όσες προσπάθησα να μιλήσω, μου απάνταγαν μονολεκτικά, με υφάκι, με ψυχρό τρόπο, και γενικά φαινόταν ότι δεν ήθελαν να μου μιλήσουν με τίποτα και ότι βιαζόντουσαν να σταματήσουν να μου μιλάνε. Δεν προσελκύω γυναίκα εγώ.


Αυτο που λεει ο νικ και συμφωνω μαζι του ειναι να κοιταξεις με βλεμα που υποσχετε πολλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν μου λέτε,αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για το παιδί ή για όλους που είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση?

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν μου λέτε,αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για το παιδί ή για όλους που είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση?


για ολουσ θα σας βοηθησω αμα με ακουσετε ομως 
αμα δεν κανεται αυτα π λεω δεν γινεται δουλεια

----------


## rolen

> ακουσε με μην εισαι λουζερ,ακουσε με και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο
> Παει καλοκαιρι τωρα ολες μα ολες οι γκομενες βγαινουν εξω για λο και τσο.ειναι η εποχη του ερωτα
> Πρεπει να βρεις τ θαρος θα πιεις μερικα ποτακια και θα κανεις αυτο π σ λεώ ας σ απαντησουν και μονολεκτικα εσυ θα εντινεις την κουβεντα δεν θα σ πτοησει τπτ.
> Πρεπει να το κανεις ειται εχει αρνητικα αποτελεσματα ειται θετικα
> Ειναι μεσα στην αποθεραπεια σ:P
> Αμα θες να σ βοηθησω οντως πρεπει να κανεις αυτο π σ ειπα


Δεν κατάλαβα. Είμαι loser επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε γυναίκα ή επειδή είμαι ντροπαλός; Δε δέχομαι προσβολές.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν κατάλαβα. Είμαι loser επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε γυναίκα ή επειδή είμαι ντροπαλός; Δε δέχομαι προσβολές.


δεν ειπα οτι εισαι λουζερ αλλα σκεφτεσαι σαν λουζερ αυτο ενοουσα ,την σκεψη σ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> για ολουσ θα σας βοηθησω αμα με ακουσετε ομως 
> αμα δεν κανεται αυτα π λεω δεν γινεται δουλεια


Ελπίζω και για το στυλ που θέλει ο καθένας

----------


## nick190813

> Ελπίζω και για το στυλ που θέλει ο καθένας


για ολα
Απλα πρεπει να κανεται αυτα π λεω αμα θελεται να δειτε φως 
να βρειτε το θαροσ και να τα κανεται

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> για ολα
> Απλα πρεπει να κανεται αυτα π λεω αμα θελεται να δειτε φως 
> να βρειτε το θαροσ και να τα κανεται


Ωραία λοιπόν.
Σε εμένα αν θες να γράψεις κάτι αναλυτικά για τρόπους στο στυλ που θέλω(ξαναλέω όχι μπάζα,μέτριες,οικοδομές,ιε όδουλες κλπ.),γράψε το σε ένα από τα θέματα μου αν δεν σου είναι κόπος.

----------


## nick190813

Αυτο που σας εγραψα ειναι το 1ο κοματι και λεγεται αρχικη προσεγγισει οκ?και πρεπει να το περασετε αμα θελεται να εχεται ελπιδες για οτι γουσταρετε
Οταν τ περασετε αυτο θα παμε στο level 2

----------


## nick190813

Tωρα η ανασταση ειναι μια πρωτης ταξεως ευκαιρια για εσας ,θελω να κανεται αυτα που σας ειπα ,την αρχικη προσεγγισει δλδ και να μ πειτε πως τα πηγατε για να περασουμε στα υπολοιπα.ΣΑς εχω γραψει ατακες εισται ετοιμοι και οι δυο νομιζω για αυτο το βημα,πιειτε ποτακια και ετοιμαστειται ,καντε και με κανα φιλο σας εξασκησει και εισται ετιμοι

----------


## rolen

> δεν ειπα οτι εισαι λουζερ αλλα σκεφτεσαι σαν λουζερ αυτο ενοουσα ,την σκεψη σ


Καλώς. Τά'χω κάνει όλα, έχω αποτύχει, και εξαιτίας όλου αυτού έπαθα ΑΚΡΑΙΑ κατάθλιψη με τα χρόνια. Όσο για το άλλο, δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω γυναίκα γιατί δε μου βγαίνει. Και να στο πω αλλιώς, το κάνω αυτό, παθαίνω την αποτυχία. Θα χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου (όπως έχει ξαναγίνει) και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω πάλι. Είμαι τυχερός που ζω ακόμη. Μόνο αυτό λέω.

Δε νομίζεις ότι είναι καλύτερα να μην ανεβαίνουμε σε τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο; Και στην τελική, κάνοντάς κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχουμε βγει μαζί έξω.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλώς. Τά'χω κάνει όλα, έχω αποτύχει, και εξαιτίας όλου αυτού έπαθα ΑΚΡΑΙΑ κατάθλιψη με τα χρόνια. Όσο για το άλλο, δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω γυναίκα γιατί δε μου βγαίνει. Και να στο πω αλλιώς, το κάνω αυτό, παθαίνω την αποτυχία. Θα χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου (όπως έχει ξαναγίνει) και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω πάλι. Είμαι τυχερός που ζω ακόμη. Μόνο αυτό λέω.
> 
> Δε νομίζεις ότι είναι καλύτερα να μην ανεβαίνουμε σε τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο;


Και τι εγινε δλδ αμα αποτυχεις ?ολοι εχουμε αποτυχει στην ζωη μας να προσεγγισουμε μια κοπελα.δεν χρειαζεται να τ κανεις θέμα
Εγώ δεν σ ειπα να την ριξεις ,απλα να κανεις το level 1 την αρχικη προσεγγισει,ειναι πειραματικο αυτο δεν πας για να την ριξεις ,πας για να κανεις την αρχικη κουβεντα,αυτα π σ ειπα και μετα τις λες οτι θες και φευγεις δεν τρεχει κατι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Tωρα η ανασταση ειναι μια πρωτης ταξεως ευκαιρια για εσας ,θελω να κανεται αυτα που σας ειπα ,την αρχικη προσεγγισει δλδ και να μ πειτε πως τα πηγατε για να περασουμε στα υπολοιπα.ΣΑς εχω γραψει ατακες εισται ετοιμοι και οι δυο νομιζω για αυτο το βημα,πιειτε ποτακια και ετοιμαστειται ,καντε και με κανα φιλο σας εξασκησει και εισται ετιμοι


Αν κάνω κάτι,εκεί,θα σου πω.

----------


## nick190813

> Αν κάνω κάτι,εκεί,θα σου πω.


ωραια γουαι αμα ακολουθησεις τα βηματα μ θα εχεις επιτυχια.ειπαμε μονο προσεγγισει αρχικη και να μην γινει τπτ δεν τρεχει κατι ,απλως για να εξικοιωθειται

----------


## rolen

> Και τι εγινε δλδ αμα αποτυχεις ?ολοι εχουμε αποτυχει στην ζωη μας να προσεγγισουμε μια κοπελα.δεν χρειαζεται να τ κανεις θέμα
> Εγώ δεν σ ειπα να την ριξεις ,απλα να κανεις το level 1 την αρχικη προσεγγισει,ειναι πειραματικο αυτο δεν πας για να την ριξεις ,πας για να κανεις την αρχικη κουβεντα,αυτα π σ ειπα και μετα τις λες οτι θες και φευγεις δεν τρεχει κατι


Τι έγινε άμα αποτύχω; Πρώτον, θα μου ξάνα υπενθυμίσει πόσο άπειρος και μπακούρης είμαι, δημιουργώντας μου επιπλέον ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Είμαι σε ήδη άκρως χάλια κατάσταση εξαιτίας αυτού, και άλλη μια αποτυχία θα με κάνει χειρότερα. Δεύτερον, θεωρώ οτι είναι καλύτερο για το υποαρχάριο επίπεδό μου αυτό με το chat για αρχή γιατί όταν της μιλάω και μου γράψει κάτι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να της απαντήσω, θα μπορώ να στο κάνω copy paste και να το δεις εσύ και να μου δώσεις την ανάλογη ανταπάντηση, ενώ άμα πάω απο κοντά και είμαι μόνος μου και μου πει κάτι που δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω, θα πιαστώ αδιάβαστος και δε θα ξέρω να ανταπεξέλθω, όπου και θα ξανααποτύχω.

----------


## nick190813

> Τι έγινε άμα αποτύχω; Πρώτον, θα μου ξάνα υπενθυμίσει πόσο άπειρος και μπακούρης είμαι, δημιουργώντας μου επιπλέον ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Είμαι σε ήδη άκρως χάλια κατάσταση εξαιτίας αυτού, και άλλη μια αποτυχία θα με κάνει χειρότερα. Δεύτερον, είναι καλύτερο αυτό με το chat για αρχή γιατί όταν της μιλάω και μου γράψει κάτι και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να της απαντήσω, θα μπορώ να στο κάνω copy paste και να το δεις εσύ και να μου δώσεις την ανάλογη ανταπάντηση, ενώ άμα πάω απο κοντά και είμαι μόνος μου και μου πει κάτι που δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω, θα πιαστώ αδιάβαστος και δε θα ξέρω να ανταπεξέλθω, όπου και θα αποτύχω με τη μία.


το φεισ του φεισ ειναι καλυτερο παντως ,πως θα πας στο επομενο επιπεδο αμα δεν κανεις το 1ο?
Σκεψου τ στο τσατ και να την ριξεις δεν θα πρεπει να βγεις μετα?τι θα τις λες?

----------


## rolen

> Αυτο που λεει ο νικ και συμφωνω μαζι του ειναι να κοιταξεις με βλεμα που υποσχετε πολλα


Και πως είναι ακριβώς αυτό το βλέμμα; Εγώ όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει σε άλλο τραπέζι κοπέλες (πάνω απο 10 φορές ως σήμερα) όσες φορές έχω βγει, δε μ'έχει κοιτάξει πίσω ποτέ καμία. Ούτε 1 φορά. Λες είμαι αόρατοςνα πράγμα.

----------


## nick190813

> Αυτο που λεει ο νικ και συμφωνω μαζι του ειναι να κοιταξεις με βλεμα που υποσχετε πολλα


χαχαxaax αυτο το βλεμα που υποσχεται πολλα πως το κανεις?:P :p

----------


## rolen

> το φεισ του φεισ ειναι καλυτερο παντως ,πως θα πας στο επομενο επιπεδο αμα δεν κανεις το 1ο?
> Σκεψου τ στο τσατ και να την ριξεις δεν θα πρεπει να βγεις μετα?τι θα τις λες?


Υπάρχει μια διαφορά εδώ. Στο chat, αφού έχουμε μιλήσει πιο πριν, θα έχει σπάσει ο πάγος, αποκτήσει οικοιότητα και άνεση, και έτσι θα μού'ναι πιο εύκολο γιατί έχει στρωθεί δρόμος πιο πριν. Αν είναι πολύ ομιλιτική, ούτε που θα το καταλάβει. Δε λέω, ρισκάρεις εδώ, άλλα μπορεί να πετύχει. Με το άλλο είναι δεδομένο ότι θα χάσω.

----------


## nick190813

> Υπάρχει μια διαφορά εδώ. Στο chat, αφού έχουμε μιλήσει πιο πριν, θα έχει σπάσει ο πάγος, αποκτήσει οικοιότητα και άνεση, και έτσι θα μού'ναι πιο εύκολο γιατί έχει στρωθεί δρόμος πιο πριν. Αν είναι πολύ ομιλιτική, ούτε που θα το καταλάβει. Δε λέω, ρισκάρεις εδώ, άλλα μπορεί να πετύχει. Με το άλλο είναι δεδομένο ότι θα χάσω.


Για αρχη θα χασεις.στο βαθος χρονου ομως?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και πως είναι ακριβώς αυτό το βλέμμα; Εγώ όσες φορές έχω κοιτάξει σε άλλο τραπέζι κοπέλες (πάνω απο 10 φορές ως σήμερα) όσες φορές έχω βγει, δε μ'έχει κοιτάξει πίσω ποτέ καμία. Ούτε 1 φορά. Λες είμαι αόρατοςνα πράγμα.


Εννοείς ότι διασταυρώνονται τα βλέμματά σας μια φορά με κάποια και μετά την κοιτάς και κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει?

----------


## rolen

> Για αρχη θα χασεις.στο βαθος χρονου ομως?


Βάθος χρόνου; Όσες φορές προσπαθώ 8 χρόνια τώρα, αποτυγχάνω. Πέρα απο κάθε αμφιβολία χρειάζομαι εξιδικευμένη βοήθεια στην αρχή και με τις αποτυχίες (έχω άπειρες στο σακούλι) δε μαθαίνω. Να στο θέσω αλλιώς, αν συνεχίσω έτσι μόνος μου, ούτε στα 40 θά'χω κάνει κάτι. Στο υπογράφω. Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι δεν έχει να κάνει άμα το κάνω λάθος πρέπει να μάθω να το κάνω σωστά. Όπως το χειρουργείο, μπορείς εσύ (κι εγώ και όλλοι όσοι δεν είναι χειρουργοί) να χειρουργήσεις άνθρωπο; Όχι φυσικά. Θα το κάνεις λάθος. Όσο και να το κάνεις μόνος σου δε θα μάθεις. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για ολους μας, δεν το λέω προσωπικά για σένα. Τόσα χρόνια κάθησαν στα θρανία οι χειρουργοί για να το μάθουν, και όχι επειδή αποφάσισαν να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο τους χωρίς να ξέρουν Χριστό απο πριν.

----------


## rolen

> Εννοείς ότι διασταυρώνονται τα βλέμματά σας μια φορά με κάποια και μετά την κοιτάς και κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει?


Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς γίνεται.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς γίνεται.


Όταν διασταυρώνονται τα βλέμματά σας , εσύ επιμένεις ? Μέχρι να κοιταξει εκείνη αλλού? 
Υποθέτω
1 Δεν της αρέσεις εμφανισιακά...
2 Την κοιτάς πολύ επίμονα, παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει και νιώθει άβολα...
3 Την κοιτάς πολύ πρόστυχα, την γδύνεις με τα μάτια σου παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει....
4 Της κάνεις ακτινογραφία, κοιτάς μέχρι και παπούτσια κλπ και δεν της αρέσει....
5 Την κοιτάς τελείως αδιάφορα....
6 Κοιτάς και όποια άλλη περνάει από το μαγαζί ή φίλες της....
7 Είναι ντροπαλή ή δεσμευμένη......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Βάθος χρόνου; Όσες φορές προσπαθώ 8 χρόνια τώρα, αποτυγχάνω. Πέρα απο κάθε αμφιβολία χρειάζομαι εξιδικευμένη βοήθεια στην αρχή και με τις αποτυχίες (έχω άπειρες στο σακούλι) δε μαθαίνω. Να στο θέσω αλλιώς, *αν συνεχίσω έτσι μόνος μου*, ούτε στα 40 θά'χω κάνει κάτι. Στο υπογράφω. Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι δεν έχει να κάνει άμα το κάνω λάθος πρέπει να μάθω να το κάνω σωστά. Όπως το χειρουργείο, μπορείς εσύ (κι εγώ και όλλοι όσοι δεν είναι χειρουργοί) να χειρουργήσεις άνθρωπο; Όχι φυσικά. Θα το κάνεις λάθος. Όσο και να το κάνεις μόνος σου δε θα μάθεις. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για ολους μας, δεν το λέω προσωπικά για σένα. Τόσα χρόνια κάθησαν στα θρανία οι χειρουργοί για να το μάθουν, και όχι επειδή αποφάσισαν να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο τους χωρίς να ξέρουν Χριστό απο πριν.


Το μόνος το λες επειδή και οι φίλοι σου είναι ντροπαλοί ? Ρε Νικ αν εσύ είσαι από Αθήνα γιατί δεν βγαίνετε καμιά μέρα μαζί?

----------


## mindcrime

> Εγώ σε πιστεύω σ'αυτό που λες γενικά. Βέβαια, να πω και κάτι άλλο, το αν είμαι μαγκωμένος, δε νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου, όλα αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα των όσα έχω βιώσει ως τώρα, με απλά λόγια. Θα μου πεις, να υποκριθώ οτι είμαι το αντίθετο. Το προσπάθησα, δε μου βγήκε και φυσικά και φανερώθηκα στην πρώτη δυσκολία, συγκεκριμένα, σε συζήτηση που προσπάθησα να ανοίξω. Μια απορία, εγώ που στα αλήθεια δεν το έχω με το λέγειν, πως μπορώ να το "μπαλώσω" με τη γλώσσα σώματος μου; Ομολογώ οτι μπερδεύτηκα κάπως.


Eίσαι μαγκωμένος γιατί δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση... Επίσης λογικό είναι όταν υποκρίνεσαι να τρως χ, εγώ δεν σου είπα να υποκριθείς εγώ σου είπα να μάθεις την γλώσσα του σώματος ώστε να ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που εκφράζει αρνητικότητα προς τα έξω και να το αποβάλλεις... Για παράδειγμα είναι αστείο να μου μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί με τα χέρια στις τσέπες, καμπουριασμένο σώμα, το κεφάλι κάτω και να θέλεις να ψήσεις κάποια... Για όλες θα είσαι ανεπιθύμητος... Η γλώσσα του σώματος είναι φοβερό παιχνίδι... Είναι δύσκολο στην αρχή αλλά όταν μάθεις την γλώσσα τότε είναι φοβερό γιατί ξέρεις τι θέλει η κάθε γυναίκα, ξέρεις αν θέλει να παίξει.. Δεν έχει σημασία το λέγειν, αν φροντίσεις με την παρουσία σου να την κάνεις να νιώσει άνετα θα σε βοηθήσει και αυτή στη συζήτηση και δεν θα σου απαντάει μονολεκτικά και με ψυχρότητα. Θα αρχίζει να ρωτάει και για εσένα διάφορα ενώ παράλληλα η απόσταση που είχατε θα αρχίζει να ελαττώνεται. 

Και να μάθεις εκατό ατάκες δεν λέει κάτι, αν δεν νιώθει άνετα μαζί σου στράφι θα πάνε, θα αντιμετωπίζεις ψυχρότητα και αυτή η ψυχρότητα θα προέρχεται επειδή δεν θα την κάνεις να νιώθει άνετα. Αν είσαι εσύ άνετος, τότε θα είναι και εκείνη και το λέγειν θα σου έρθει από μόνο του...

----------


## nick190813

> Το μόνος το λες επειδή και οι φίλοι σου είναι ντροπαλοί ? Ρε Νικ αν εσύ είσαι από Αθήνα γιατί δεν βγαίνετε καμιά μέρα μαζί?


ε καλα δν γινεται να βγουμε ,εγω προσπαθω να τους βοηθησω και θα το κανω αν με ακουσουν.Αν οχι κακο δικο τους

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ε καλα δν γινεται να βγουμε ,εγω προσπαθω να τους βοηθησω και θα το κανω αν με ακουσουν.Αν οχι κακο δικο τους


Ναι μωρέ εντάξει, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήθελε και ο ρολεν....Σε ακούνε φαντάζομαι, αλλά ξέρεις είναι πιο δύσκολα αυτά στην πράξη....

----------


## rolen

> Όταν διασταυρώνονται τα βλέμματά σας , εσύ επιμένεις ? Μέχρι να κοιταξει εκείνη αλλού? 
> Υποθέτω
> 1 Δεν της αρέσεις εμφανισιακά...
> 2 Την κοιτάς πολύ επίμονα, παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει και νιώθει άβολα...
> 3 Την κοιτάς πολύ πρόστυχα, την γδύνεις με τα μάτια σου παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει....
> 4 Της κάνεις ακτινογραφία, κοιτάς μέχρι και παπούτσια κλπ και δεν της αρέσει....
> 5 Την κοιτάς τελείως αδιάφορα....
> 6 Κοιτάς και όποια άλλη περνάει από το μαγαζί ή φίλες της....
> 7 Είναι ντροπαλή ή δεσμευμένη......


Δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, άλλα αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα που δεν έχω λάβει καθόλου σημασία, αυτό μου ρίχνει κι άλλο την αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## rolen

> εγω προσπαθω να τους βοηθησω και θα το κανω αν με ακουσουν.Αν οχι κακο δικο τους


Πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο όσο είναι στα λόγια. Μην ξεχνάς ότι μιλάς μ'έναν πρωτάρη (εμένα). Αν δεν το κάνω, δεν τό'κανα. Το αφήνω και τελείωσα.

----------


## rolen

> ξέρεις είναι πιο δύσκολα αυτά στην πράξη....


Όχι απλά δύσκολο, άλλα σχεδόν αδύνατον.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος που εχει το προβλημα που περιγραφει ο ρολεν, να αποστηθισει απλα πετυχημενες ατακες για καθε περιπτωση και να προσπαθει να τις λεει, τυπου συρανο......
εχω την εντυπωση οτι το προβλημα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο. αν δεν ειχε αυτο το σκαλωμα, θα εβρισκε και μονος του κατι να πει, δεν ειναι η αποστηθιση το προβλημα αλλα το κομπλαρισμα.

με ΤΟΣΟ μεγαλη δυσκολια και ολη αυτη την αποτυχια στις αποπειρες με βλεμματα κλπ που περιγραφεις ρολεν, εγω πισευω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθεις με αγνωστες γιατι θα συμβαινουν τα ιδια. δεν ξερω τι προκαλει ο φοβος σου στις κοπελες που κοιτας, προφανως και φαινεται οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου ανετα και τις απωθει.
η γνωμη μου ειναι να ριξεις ολο το βαρος σε γνωριμιες μεσα απο παρεες που αν δεν υπαρχουν θα δημιουργησεις μεσω δραστηριοτητων, φιλων, εθελοντισμου, δουλειας, σπουδων κλπ..
δεν το θεωρω τοσο πιθανο εφοσον δισταζεις τοσο και φαινεται τοσο, να επιχειρεις με αγνωστες και μονος σου. καντο σε παρεες με ατομα που εχεις εναν βαθμο εξοικειωσης.

ρε σεις ποσες φορες εχουμε συζητησει ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα εδω μεσα, ουτε θυμαμαι. μα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο

----------


## rolen

> δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος που εχει το προβλημα που περιγραφει ο ρολεν, να αποστηθισει απλα πετυχημενες ατακες για καθε περιπτωση και να προσπαθει να τις λεει, τυπου συρανο......
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι το προβλημα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο. αν δεν ειχε αυτο το σκαλωμα, θα εβρισκε και μονος του κατι να πει, δεν ειναι η αποστηθιση το προβλημα αλλα το κομπλαρισμα.
> 
> με ΤΟΣΟ μεγαλη δυσκολια και ολη αυτη την αποτυχια στις αποπειρες με βλεμματα κλπ που περιγραφεις ρολεν, εγω πισευω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθεις με αγνωστες γιατι θα συμβαινουν τα ιδια. δεν ξερω τι προκαλει ο φοβος σου στις κοπελες που κοιτας, προφανως και φαινεται οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου ανετα και τις απωθει.
> η γνωμη μου ειναι να ριξεις ολο το βαρος σε γνωριμιες μεσα απο παρεες που αν δεν υπαρχουν θα δημιουργησεις μεσω δραστηριοτητων, φιλων, εθελοντισμου, δουλειας, σπουδων κλπ..
> δεν το θεωρω τοσο πιθανο εφοσον δισταζεις τοσο και φαινεται τοσο, να επιχειρεις με αγνωστες και μονος σου. καντο σε παρεες με ατομα που εχεις εναν βαθμο εξοικειωσης.
> 
> ρε σεις ποσες φορες εχουμε συζητησει ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα εδω μεσα, ουτε θυμαμαι. μα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο


Καλησπέρα Remedy. Σωστά με το πρώτο, οτι κομπλάρω πάρα πολύ. Είμαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αντικοινωνικός με τις γυναίκες επειδή αυτό το φαινόμενό μου, δεν το συναντάς στον μέσο άντρα. Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα και τα ρέστα, πράγματα που είναι ουσιαστικά το αποτέλεσμα που νιώθω χάλια. Τώρα για το άλλο, όπως για τις παρέες μου που ανέφερες, αυτό ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα όλα αυτά τα 8 χρόνια που προσπαθώ. Τώρα είμαι 25. Μέσα σ'αυτά τα 8 χρόνια, μόνο 2 φορές έχω βγει με κοπέλα που μου γνώρισα μέσω απο φίλους. Κυρίως, δεν έχουμε γυναίκες στην παρέα μας και ούτε γενικά στον κύκλο μου. Απο δραστηριότητες τώρα, πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο εδώ και 8 μήνες.

----------


## Lord of Light

Ειναι στο DNA σου οτι εισαι ντροπαλος. Ετσι γεννηθηκες. Δεν αλλαζει αυτό. Απο μια στιγμη και μετα θα το παρεις απλα απόφαση. *Είμαστε αγαρμπα προγραματισμενα ρομποτ*. Ακολουθουμε αυτο που μας λενε τα γονιδια μας.

Ξερω χειροτερες περιπτωσεις απο σενα. Μικρος εισαι 25.

----------


## Remedy

δες σε παρακαλω προσεκτικα και το παρακατω θεμα γιατι ειναι φωτοτυπια του δικου σου και ειχαν γραφει σελιδες επι σελιδων με τα ιδια ακριβως προβληματα που λες κι εσυ.

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...hlight=melissa

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα Remedy. Σωστά με το πρώτο, οτι κομπλάρω πάρα πολύ. Είμαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αντικοινωνικός με τις γυναίκες επειδή αυτό το φαινόμενό μου, δεν το συναντάς στον μέσο άντρα. Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα και τα ρέστα, πράγματα που είναι ουσιαστικά το αποτέλεσμα που νιώθω χάλια. Τώρα για το άλλο, όπως για τις παρέες μου που ανέφερες, αυτό ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα όλα αυτά τα 8 χρόνια που προσπαθώ. Τώρα είμαι 25. Μέσα σ'αυτά τα 8 χρόνια, μόνο 2 φορές έχω βγει με κοπέλα που μου γνώρισα μέσω απο φίλους. Κυρίως, δεν έχουμε γυναίκες στην παρέα μας και ούτε γενικά στον κύκλο μου. Απο δραστηριότητες τώρα, πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο εδώ και 8 μήνες.


το γυμναστηριο δεν ειναι καλος χωρος για γνωριμιες. σου ανεφερα εθελοντισμο η πχ, ορειβασια κλπ.
μπορει να εκανες προσπαθειες ρολεν, αλλα προφανως πρεπει να κανεις κι αλλες.
με τοσο κομπλαρισμα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα λειτουργησει με αγνωστες κατι που ζοριζει με γνωστες..πρεπει να δημιουργησεις κυκλο.
δες και το θεμα που σου ποσταρα, τα ιδια μας απαντουσε κι εκεινο το μελος.
μιλαμε για φωτοτυπια κανονικη των θεματων που εχεις. 
ισως βοηθηθεις

----------


## rolen

> Ειναι στο DNA σου οτι εισαι ντροπαλος. Ετσι γεννηθηκες. Δεν αλλαζει αυτό. Απο μια στιγμη και μετα θα το παρεις απλα απόφαση. *Είμαστε αγαρμπα προγραματισμενα ρομποτ*. Ακολουθουμε αυτο που μας λενε τα γονιδια μας.
> 
> Ξερω χειροτερες περιπτωσεις απο σενα. Μικρος εισαι 25.


Το ξέρω οτι δεν αλλάζει, το μόνο σίγουρο. Να το πάρω απόφαση ότι δε θα βρω ποτέ κοπέλα; Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος τώρα...

----------


## Lord of Light

Να το παρεις αποφαση οτι δεν αλλάζει ο ανθρωπος ειδικα στα 25 του. Δεν ειπα ομως οτι σε αυτα τα πλαισια δεν μπορεις να βρεις κοπέλα.

----------


## Remedy

δοκιμασες να επισκεφθεις κανεναν ψυχοθεραπευτη? ολες οι δυσλειτουργιες καποια αιτια εχουν και καπως διορθωνονται...

----------


## rolen

> το γυμναστηριο δεν ειναι καλος χωρος για γνωριμιες. σου ανεφερα εθελοντισμο η πχ, ορειβασια κλπ.
> μπορει να εκανες προσπαθειες ρολεν, αλλα προφανως πρεπει να κανεις κι αλλες.
> με τοσο κομπλαρισμα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα λειτουργησει με αγνωστες κατι που ζοριζει με γνωστες..πρεπει να δημιουργησεις κυκλο.
> δες και το θεμα που σου ποσταρα, τα ιδια μας απαντουσε κι εκεινο το μελος.
> μιλαμε για φωτοτυπια κανονικη των θεματων που εχεις. 
> ισως βοηθηθεις


Εγώ κάνω οτι μπορώ και κόντρα στο ρεύμα. Αυτό με τον κύκλο είναι πρόβλημα. Εθελοντισμό, όπως; Το είδα το θέμα, ναι. Δεν παρηγορούμαι κι ας είμαι μόνο 25.

----------


## rolen

> δοκιμασες να επισκεφθεις κανεναν ψυχοθεραπευτη? ολες οι δυσλειτουργιες καποια αιτια εχουν και καπως διορθωνονται...


Να θέλει ψυχίατρο αυτό που έχω; Εννοώ, δεν ξέρω, τώρα να ξεκινήσω ψυχοφάρμακα; Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## disestar

Rolen γεια σου.Δημιούργησα λογαριασμό για να σου πω ότι δυστυχώς στον ερωτικό τομέα κάποια άτομα είμαστε πολύ άτυχοι.Εγώ είμαι 41 χρονών και έκανα σεξ για πρώτη φορά χθες με μια *****.Μπορεί να σου ακούγεται αστείο αλλά δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν κατάφερα ποτέ μου να βρω κανονική γυναίκα.Είμαι κλειστός άνθρωπος,ντροπαλός και λιγομίλητος με όλο τον κόσμο όχι μόνο με τις γυναίκες.Οταν ήμουν μικρός βίωσα σεξουαλική κακοποίηση από έναν άντρα φίλο του πατέρα μου και ήταν κάτι που με σημάδεψε σωματικά και ψυχικά.Επαθα αρκετά ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα αλλά πάντα φοβόμουν να μιλήσω στους γονείς μου ή σε κάποιον ειδικό.Απο εμφάνιση είμαι σε μέτρια επίπεδα.1.77 ύψος,81 κιλά,καστανά μάτια και μαλλιά αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα μου αλλά η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση και τα τραύματα που κουβαλώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μέσα μου.
Απο χθες λοιπόν πετάω στα σύννεφα!!! Απορώ τι έχανα τόσα χρόνια που δεν έκανα την κίνηση να πάω σε μια επαγγελματία αφού έβλεπα ότι με τις κανονικές γυναίκες δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.Αλλά βλέπεις πίστευα ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί και για μένα κάποια γυναίκα.Μάζεψα όσα κουράγια είχα και ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ διάλεξα μια επαγγελματία στη θεσσαλονίκη και πήγα.Ειχα πολύ άγχος αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα.Νιώθω πολύ ωραία με μένα.Εχω γραφτεί σε όλα τα sites γνωριμιών και έστελνα άπειρα μηνύματα καθημερινά χωρίς να καταφέρω ποτέ μου κάτι.Αυτοί που λένε ότι είναι εύκολο να βρεις γυναίκα το λένε επειδή είναι εύκολο γιαυτούς.Απο εδώ και πέρα όμως σκοπεύω να επανορθώσω στον τομέα του σεξ!!! Μάλλον δε θα καταφέρω ποτέ να πλησιάσω κανονική γυναίκα αλλά τώρα που είδα πόσο εύκολο και απλό είναι το να κάνεις σεξ με λίγα χρήματα θα το κάνω κάθε εβδομάδα.Ζηλεύω φυσικά τους άλλους που έχουν γυναίκες αλλά ξέρω ότι υστερώ και δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό.

----------


## rolen

> Να το παρεις αποφαση οτι δεν αλλάζει ο ανθρωπος ειδικα στα 25 του. Δεν ειπα ομως οτι σε αυτα τα πλαισια δεν μπορεις να βρεις κοπέλα.


Μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες στο δεύτερο γιατί στην πράξη, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα ως τώρα, ούτε έχω φιλήσει ποτέ. Νιώθω ότι μέ'χουν καταραστεί.Τρελό, ε; Το ξέρω, αλλά έτσι με κάνει και σκέφτομαι.

----------


## Lord of Light

Δεν υπαρχουνε "καταρες". και αν σε "καταραστει" καποιος δεν σημαινει θα παθεις κατι. Και αν παθεις θα ειναι τελειως ασχετο και ασυνδετο το ενα με το αλλο.

----------


## Remedy

> Να θέλει ψυχίατρο αυτό που έχω; Εννοώ, δεν ξέρω, τώρα να ξεκινήσω ψυχοφάρμακα; Δεν ξέρω...


δεν ξερω τι ειδικοτητα θελει. εξαρταται που οφειλεται.
ξεκινα με ψυχολογο- ψυχοθεραπευτη. το θεμα που σου ποσταρα το διαβασες?

----------


## Mariah

Βασικα αλλο σκετο σεξ και αλλο να εχεις σχεση. Φυσικα το να κανεις σεξ ειναι ευκολο , το δυσκολο ειναι να δεθεις συναισθηματικα με καποιον ανθρωπο. Προσωπικα ειμαι λιγο σχεσακιας και μου αρεσει αυτη η καθημερινοτητα που εχει μια σχεση, το δεσιμο σε 2 ανθρωπους, να μοιραζεσαι την ζωη σου με καποιον αλλο. Αλλα και αυτο ειναι και το δυσκολο, να βρεις καποιον να ταιριαξεις τοσο και φυσικα στην πρωτη δυσκολια να μην φυγεις. Οι πιο πολλοι δυστυχως στις δυσκολιες κανουμε περα τον αλλον και παμε στον επομενο χωρις να αναρωτηθουμε τι εφταιξε και να κανουμε κατι για αυτο.

----------


## rolen

> δεν ξερω τι ειδικοτητα θελει. εξαρταται που οφειλεται.
> ξεκινα με ψυχολογο- ψυχοθεραπευτη. το θεμα που σου ποσταρα το διαβασες?


Νά'χω κάτι σαν ΙΨΔ; Ναι το είδα λίγο. Γι'αυτό και έγραψα πριν δε με παρηγορεί οτι είμαι 25. Ενοώντας ότι ήταν 30 αυτός και εγώ που είμαι 25 δε με κάνει να νιώθω, λιγότερο αποτυχυμένος απ'ότι είμαι στον τομέα αυτό.

----------


## elis

Διάβασα δυο τρεις προηγούμενες σελίδες να πω και εγώ την παπάρια μου πρώτον εγώ μπαίνω σε μαγαζί σκυφτός με τα χέρια στη τσέπη και στεναχωρημένος και πάλι έχω φίλες με μιλάνε πρώτον αυτό και δεύτερον οι επαγγελματίες γυναίκες που πληρώνεις είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερες από ένα ψυχολόγο η μάλλον για να το πω καλά βοηθάνε κι αυτές σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες είναι και όμορφες τρέφω μεγάλη συμπάθεια για τον κλάδο όσο και να σας φαίνεται κουλό έχω κάνει ωραίες συζητήσεις με μερικές και μου φάνηκαν πολύ καλά κορίτσια και πιστεύω ότι σε εκατό χρόνια που τα κοινωνικά στερεότυπα θα εκλείψουν μαζί με μας τους τρελούς οι γυναίκες αυτές θα πάρουν καλύτερη θέση κοινωνικά όπως και σε εκατό χρόνια μάλλον δε θα υπάρχει τρελός θα πρέπει να χουν βρει θεραπείες για όλα αλλά θα υπάρχει το στίγμα εκτός κι αν είναι όλοι τόσο χάλια κι έχουν όλοι από κάτι κι έτσι θα ζούμε όλοι με χάπια ανοίγω θέμα όποιος θέλει

----------


## Lord of Light

> Rolen γεια σου.Δημιούργησα λογαριασμό για να σου πω ότι δυστυχώς στον ερωτικό τομέα κάποια άτομα είμαστε πολύ άτυχοι.Εγώ είμαι 41 χρονών και έκανα σεξ για πρώτη φορά χθες με μια *****.Μπορεί να σου ακούγεται αστείο αλλά δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν κατάφερα ποτέ μου να βρω κανονική γυναίκα.Είμαι κλειστός άνθρωπος,ντροπαλός και λιγομίλητος με όλο τον κόσμο όχι μόνο με τις γυναίκες.Οταν ήμουν μικρός βίωσα σεξουαλική κακοποίηση από έναν άντρα φίλο του πατέρα μου και ήταν κάτι που με σημάδεψε σωματικά και ψυχικά.Επαθα αρκετά ψυχοσωματικά προβλήματα αλλά πάντα φοβόμουν να μιλήσω στους γονείς μου ή σε κάποιον ειδικό.Απο εμφάνιση είμαι σε μέτρια επίπεδα.1.77 ύψος,81 κιλά,καστανά μάτια και μαλλιά αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα μου αλλά η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση και τα τραύματα που κουβαλώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μέσα μου.
> Απο χθες λοιπόν πετάω στα σύννεφα!!! Απορώ τι έχανα τόσα χρόνια που δεν έκανα την κίνηση να πάω σε μια επαγγελματία αφού έβλεπα ότι με τις κανονικές γυναίκες δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.Αλλά βλέπεις πίστευα ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί και για μένα κάποια γυναίκα.Μάζεψα όσα κουράγια είχα και ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ διάλεξα μια επαγγελματία στη θεσσαλονίκη και πήγα.Ειχα πολύ άγχος αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα.Νιώθω πολύ ωραία με μένα.Εχω γραφτεί σε όλα τα sites γνωριμιών και έστελνα άπειρα μηνύματα καθημερινά χωρίς να καταφέρω ποτέ μου κάτι.Αυτοί που λένε ότι είναι εύκολο να βρεις γυναίκα το λένε επειδή είναι εύκολο γιαυτούς.Απο εδώ και πέρα όμως σκοπεύω να επανορθώσω στον τομέα του σεξ!!! Μάλλον δε θα καταφέρω ποτέ να πλησιάσω κανονική γυναίκα αλλά τώρα που είδα πόσο εύκολο και απλό είναι το να κάνεις σεξ με λίγα χρήματα θα το κάνω κάθε εβδομάδα.Ζηλεύω φυσικά τους άλλους που έχουν γυναίκες αλλά ξέρω ότι υστερώ και δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό.


Μπράβο ρε φιλε!!!!! rolen, υπάρχει παντα και η εναλλακτικη των ιεροδουλων και πιστεψέ με εχει πολύ θετική επίδραση στην ψυχολογια και αυτου του ειδους η "σχεση".

----------


## nick190813

> Νά'χω κάτι σαν ΙΨΔ; Ναι το είδα λίγο. Γι'αυτό και έγραψα πριν δε με παρηγορεί οτι είμαι 25. Ενοώντας ότι ήταν 30 αυτός και εγώ που είμαι 25 δε με κάνει να νιώθω, λιγότερο αποτυχυμένος απ'ότι είμαι στον τομέα αυτό.


akoyse me δεν εχεισ καμια ψυχικη διαταραχη ,απλά πρεπει να γνωρισεις μια γυναικα για να δεις οτι ειναι ευκολες δεν ειναι τιποτα εξωγηινο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> akoyse me δεν εχεισ καμια ψυχικη διαταραχη ,απλά πρεπει να γνωρισεις *μια* γυναικα για να δεις οτι ειναι ευκολες δεν ειναι τιποτα εξωγηινο.


Αυτό ακριβώς...

----------


## mindcrime

> Διάβασα δυο τρεις προηγούμενες σελίδες να πω και εγώ την παπάρια μου πρώτον εγώ μπαίνω σε μαγαζί σκυφτός με τα χέρια στη τσέπη και στεναχωρημένος και πάλι έχω φίλες με μιλάνε πρώτον αυτό και δεύτερον οι επαγγελματίες γυναίκες που πληρώνεις είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερες από ένα ψυχολόγο η μάλλον για να το πω καλά βοηθάνε κι αυτές σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό και μάλιστα οι περισσότερες είναι και όμορφες τρέφω μεγάλη συμπάθεια για τον κλάδο όσο και να σας φαίνεται κουλό έχω κάνει ωραίες συζητήσεις με μερικές και μου φάνηκαν πολύ καλά κορίτσια και πιστεύω ότι σε εκατό χρόνια που τα κοινωνικά στερεότυπα θα εκλείψουν μαζί με μας τους τρελούς οι γυναίκες αυτές θα πάρουν καλύτερη θέση κοινωνικά όπως και σε εκατό χρόνια μάλλον δε θα υπάρχει τρελός θα πρέπει να χουν βρει θεραπείες για όλα αλλά θα υπάρχει το στίγμα εκτός κι αν είναι όλοι τόσο χάλια κι έχουν όλοι από κάτι κι έτσι θα ζούμε όλοι με χάπια ανοίγω θέμα όποιος θέλει


Εσύ είσαι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα γιατί είσαι μορφή.... Είμαι σίγουρος πως οι κοπέλες περνάνε καλά μαζί σου, αλλά μένεις σε χωριό και σε ξέρουν έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## rolen

> akoyse me δεν εχεισ καμια ψυχικη διαταραχη ,απλά πρεπει να γνωρισεις μια γυναικα για να δεις οτι ειναι ευκολες δεν ειναι τιποτα εξωγηινο.


Άμα κάνω κάτι, λογικά θα είμαι πολύ πιο άνετος μετά, και θα είναι πιο εύκολο. Τώρα όμως, δεν είναι εύκολο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> akoyse me δεν εχεισ καμια ψυχικη διαταραχη ,απλά πρεπει να γνωρισεις μια γυναικα για να δεις οτι ειναι ευκολες δεν ειναι τιποτα εξωγηινο.


Εγώ μπορεί να έχω κιόλας.

----------


## nick190813

> Εγώ μπορεί να έχω κιόλας.


εσυ παιζει να εχεις κατι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λεγεται εκτος απο εμμονες .

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εσυ παιζει να εχεις κατι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λεγεται εκτος απο εμμονες .


Το δέχομαι,αλλά και πάλι ξέρεις πως δεν ζητώ κάτι παράλογο.

----------


## nick190813

> Το δέχομαι,αλλά και πάλι ξέρεις πως δεν ζητώ κάτι παράλογο.


Ναι το ξερω ,εγω σ ειπα τωρα το σαββατο της αναστασης βγεκα για ποτακι και κοινητοποιησου ,ξερεις ποσα μωρακια που ψαχνονται θα εχει εξω?απειρα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι το ξερω ,εγω σ ειπα τωρα το σαββατο της αναστασης βγεκα για ποτακι και κοινητοποιησου ,ξερεις ποσα μωρακια που ψαχνονται θα εχει εξω?απειρα


Όποτε βγώ και κάνω κάτι θα σου πω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Βασικα αλλο σκετο σεξ και αλλο να εχεις σχεση. *Φυσικα το να κανεις σεξ ειναι ευκολο* , το δυσκολο ειναι να δεθεις συναισθηματικα με καποιον ανθρωπο. Προσωπικα ειμαι λιγο σχεσακιας και μου αρεσει αυτη η καθημερινοτητα που εχει μια σχεση, το δεσιμο σε 2 ανθρωπους, να μοιραζεσαι την ζωη σου με καποιον αλλο. Αλλα και αυτο ειναι και το δυσκολο, να βρεις καποιον να ταιριαξεις τοσο και φυσικα στην πρωτη δυσκολια να μην φυγεις. Οι πιο πολλοι δυστυχως στις δυσκολιες κανουμε περα τον αλλον και παμε στον επομενο χωρις να αναρωτηθουμε τι εφταιξε και να κανουμε κατι για αυτο.


Όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι εύκολο για όλους...........

----------


## Mariah

> Όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι εύκολο για όλους...........


Καλα μην το λες, ενα τηλεφωνο ειναι μονο και μεχρι και στο σπιτι σου ερχονται, μεχρι και σελιδα υπαρχει σχετικα με τα μπουρδελα λολ (λεξη κλειδι το μπουρδελα).

----------


## disestar

Nαι εγώ απο εκεί βρήκα. Το μόνο που μας εμποδίζει να προχωρήσουμε στη ζωή μας είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός.Μariah η υπογραφή σου είναι πολύ σωστή

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλα μην το λες, ενα τηλεφωνο ειναι μονο και μεχρι και στο σπιτι σου ερχονται, μεχρι και σελιδα υπαρχει σχετικα με τα μπουρδελα λολ (λεξη κλειδι το μπουρδελα).


Διαβάζεις τέτοια site?:Ρ

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Καλα μην το λες, ενα τηλεφωνο ειναι μονο και μεχρι και στο σπιτι σου ερχονται, μεχρι και σελιδα υπαρχει σχετικα με τα μπουρδελα λολ (λεξη κλειδι το μπουρδελα).


Ναι αν έλεγες για μπουρδέλα δίκιο έχεις, αλλά πολλοί το έχουν ως τελευταία λύση....

----------


## nick190813

Τους το ειχα προτεινει και εγω αυτο με τις ιεροδουλες ,αλλα κανενας δεν θελει.
Εμ δεν γινονται ετσι δουλειες

----------


## disestar

Είναι δύσκολο να πάει κάποιος σε αυτή την λύση για σεξ όταν βλέπεις τους γύρω σου να τα καταφέρνουν με τις γυναίκες και εσύ να συνεχίζεις να μην μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό αλλά όταν έχουν περάσει τα χρόνια και βλέπεις ότι έμεινες στο μηδέν,τότε θα καταλήξεις εκεί από ανάγκη.Εγώ έπρεπε να φτάσω στα 41 για να δεχθώ ότι απέτυχα στις κανονικές σχέσεις.Ο rolen και o whyalwaysme? άμα συνεχίσουν να μην την πέφτουν και να μην ρισκάρουν θα γίνουν σαν εμένα.Η μπορεί να λυγίσουν πιο πριν και μέχρι τα 30 τους να έχουν πάει.Πάντως χειρότερα δεν γίνεται κάποιος όταν κάνει σεξ έστω και επί πληρωμής.

----------


## Remedy

> Είναι δύσκολο να πάει κάποιος σε αυτή την λύση για σεξ όταν βλέπεις τους γύρω σου να τα καταφέρνουν με τις γυναίκες και εσύ να συνεχίζεις να μην μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό αλλά όταν έχουν περάσει τα χρόνια και βλέπεις ότι έμεινες στο μηδέν,τότε θα καταλήξεις εκεί από ανάγκη.Εγώ έπρεπε να φτάσω στα 41 για να δεχθώ ότι απέτυχα στις κανονικές σχέσεις.Ο rolen και o whyalwaysme? άμα συνεχίσουν να μην την πέφτουν και να μην ρισκάρουν θα γίνουν σαν εμένα.Η μπορεί να λυγίσουν πιο πριν και μέχρι τα 30 τους να έχουν πάει.Πάντως χειρότερα δεν γίνεται κάποιος όταν κάνει σεξ έστω και επί πληρωμής.


πολυ καλα εκανες και πηγες με επαγγελματια αφου ενοιωσες την επιθυμια.
υπαρχουν ανδρες που ειναι μια χαρα με τις σχεσεις τους, ωστοσο δεν θα πηγαιναν με τπτ με επαγγελματια.
η και ανδρες που δεν τα πανε και τοσο καλα, αλλα με επαγγελματια επισης δεν θα μπορουσαν να πανε.
δεν ειναι και καμια ενδειξη δυσλειτουργιας το να μην μπορεις/θελεις να πας με επαγγελματια.
εφοσον το θελεις, πολυ καλα κανεις.
δεν το θελουν ολοι

----------


## Mariah

> Διαβάζεις τέτοια site?:Ρ


Εγω οχι, ακουω απο φιλους μου ομως :p

----------


## Mariah

> Nαι εγώ απο εκεί βρήκα. Το μόνο που μας εμποδίζει να προχωρήσουμε στη ζωή μας είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός.Μariah η υπογραφή σου είναι πολύ σωστή


Να σαι καλα :) Και πολυ καλο και αυτο που ειπες και εσυ, πολλες φορες ο εαυτος μας ειναι ο χειροτερος εχθρος μας.

----------


## elis

> Εσύ είσαι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα γιατί είσαι μορφή.... Είμαι σίγουρος πως οι κοπέλες περνάνε καλά μαζί σου, αλλά μένεις σε χωριό και σε ξέρουν έτσι δεν είναι;


Μένω σε φτωχογειτονιά της Θεσσαλονίκης και όλες τις κοπέλες που δουλεύουν στα μαγαζιά εδώ γύρω τις πειράζω και τώρα με μάθανε κι αυτές και κάνουμε χαβαλέ αλλά με θέλουν όλες για φίλο ακόμα καμία τυφλή κουτσή στραβή δεν βρήκα να με κοιτάξει αλλιώς αλλά που θα πάει θα την βρω την άκρη

----------


## mindcrime

> Μένω σε φτωχογειτονιά της Θεσσαλονίκης και όλες τις κοπέλες που δουλεύουν στα μαγαζιά εδώ γύρω τις πειράζω και τώρα με μάθανε κι αυτές και κάνουμε χαβαλέ αλλά με θέλουν όλες για φίλο ακόμα καμία τυφλή κουτσή στραβή δεν βρήκα να με κοιτάξει αλλιώς αλλά που θα πάει θα την βρω την άκρη


Σου εύχομαι να την βρεις και να μην είναι ούτε κουτσή, ούτε στραβή, ούτε τυφλή... Εν τω μεταξύ έχω ακούσει πως οι Σαλονικιές προσέχουν τον εαυτό τους πάρα πολύ... ότι πάνε στην πένα ακόμα και στο ψιλικατζίδικο...

----------


## rolen

> rolen τι εγινε μ το θεμα σ προχωρησες καθολου τωρα π ηταν και σαβατοκυριακο?


Έλα nick. Ναι, το προχώρησα και τα έκανα μαντάρα. Όσο για το ποτό, ήπια 5 σφηνάκια ουίσκι συν ένα κοκτέηλ, κοινώς, μπαρούτι και φωτιά, και παρότι αυτό, δεν τα κατάφερα πάλι. Επίσης, ξαναδοκίμασα πάλι, άλλα αυτές τις φορές εκτός μπαρ, μες στην ηλιόλουστη μέρα, και ξανααπέτυχα. Και για να σου λύσω τυχόν απορία, όχι, δεν κοίταξα εμφάνιση κοπέλας. Αυτό είναι πολυτέλεια για τα δεδομένα μου.

----------


## chris athens

Την πέφτεις σε οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα βλέπεις Χωρίς καμία διάκριση.όποια το παίζει δύσκολη και ζητάει Δευτέρα και τρίτα ραντεβού Την ακυρώνεις αμέσως αφού ψάχνει κάποιον να δουλέψει.ειναι βλαμμενη.κτλπ..οι γυναίκες σήμερα τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες κανουν σεξ αμεσως.όποια δεν κάνει αμεσως οπως ξαναειπαμε ακυρώνεται και σβήνετε κάθε επαφή μαζί της είτε μέσω φεισμπουκ.είτε μέσω κινητού..δεν κρατάς καμία επαφή με γυναίκες που δεν κάνεις σεξ και δεν τους δίνεις Την παραμικρή σημασία...οι γυναίκες Σήμερα ψάχνουν είτε νέα πεοι ..είτε λεφτά..θα προσπαθήσουν να τα πάρουν και τα δύο μαζί είτε το ένα ξεχωριστα..τα υπόλοιπα Είναι ψέματα της ψευτοπουριτανικης.υποκριτ κής κοινωνίας μας..άλλη λύση που προτείνει Ο μεγαλύτερος Σεξολόγος της Ελλάδας είναι οι πόρνες..το πληρωμένο ειναι η καλύτερη λύση για έναν αντρα βάση του ασκητή..να θύμασε επίσης πως οι γυναίκες Είναι όσο πολυγαμικος είσαι εσύ και βαριούνται να τρώνε το ίδιος πέος οσο γρήγορα βαριέσαι να τρως το ιδιο αιδοίο ..οποτε και εκει μπαίνουν και οι παντρεμένες και αυτες που εχουν σχεση με καποιον.συνήθως οι περισσότεροι Από αυτές τρώνε και όχι από τις ελεύθερες.Αφού το 99% απιστουν..Γιατι τους λείπει το καινούριο πεος..

----------


## nick190813

> Έλα nick. Ναι, το προχώρησα και τα έκανα μαντάρα. Όσο για το ποτό, ήπια 5 σφηνάκια ουίσκι συν ένα κοκτέηλ, κοινώς, μπαρούτι και φωτιά, και παρότι αυτό, δεν τα κατάφερα πάλι. Επίσης, ξαναδοκίμασα πάλι, άλλα αυτές τις φορές εκτός μπαρ, μες στην ηλιόλουστη μέρα, και ξανααπέτυχα. Και για να σου λύσω τυχόν απορία, όχι, δεν κοίταξα εμφάνιση κοπέλας. Αυτό είναι πολυτέλεια για τα δεδομένα μου.


τι εκανες δλδ ,πως δοκιμασες?την πλησιασες να πιάσεις κουβεντα?και τι ειπες?
Δωσε κανα παραδειγμα 
Παντως ηταν καλο το οτι αρχισες να πλησιαζεις...Εισαι κοντα στη λυση

----------


## nick190813

> Την πέφτεις σε οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα βλέπεις Χωρίς καμία διάκριση.όποια το παίζει δύσκολη και ζητάει Δευτέρα και τρίτα ραντεβού Την ακυρώνεις αμέσως αφού ψάχνει κάποιον να δουλέψει.ειναι βλαμμενη.κτλπ..οι γυναίκες σήμερα τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες κανουν σεξ αμεσως.όποια δεν κάνει αμεσως οπως ξαναειπαμε ακυρώνεται και σβήνετε κάθε επαφή μαζί της είτε μέσω φεισμπουκ.είτε μέσω κινητού..δεν κρατάς καμία επαφή με γυναίκες που δεν κάνεις σεξ και δεν τους δίνεις Την παραμικρή σημασία...οι γυναίκες Σήμερα ψάχνουν είτε νέα πεοι ..είτε λεφτά..θα προσπαθήσουν να τα πάρουν και τα δύο μαζί είτε το ένα ξεχωριστα..τα υπόλοιπα Είναι ψέματα της ψευτοπουριτανικης.υποκριτ κής κοινωνίας μας..άλλη λύση που προτείνει Ο μεγαλύτερος Σεξολόγος της Ελλάδας είναι οι πόρνες..το πληρωμένο ειναι η καλύτερη λύση για έναν αντρα βάση του ασκητή..να θύμασε επίσης πως οι γυναίκες Είναι όσο πολυγαμικος είσαι εσύ και βαριούνται να τρώνε το ίδιος πέος οσο γρήγορα βαριέσαι να τρως το ιδιο αιδοίο ..οποτε και εκει μπαίνουν και οι παντρεμένες και αυτες που εχουν σχεση με καποιον.συνήθως οι περισσότεροι Από αυτές τρώνε και όχι από τις ελεύθερες.Αφού το 99% απιστουν..Γιατι τους λείπει το καινούριο πεος..


χαχαχ νομίζω οτι εισαι λα8ος παντως,δεν θεωρω ολες τις γυναικες ετσι

----------


## rolen

> τι εκανες δλδ ,πως δοκιμασες?την πλησιασες να πιάσεις κουβεντα?και τι ειπες?
> Δωσε κανα παραδειγμα 
> Παντως ηταν καλο το οτι αρχισες να πλησιαζεις...Εισαι κοντα στη λυση


Ναι, πλησίασα να πιάσω κουβέντα και δεν μου βγήκε. Της είπα γειά και τα σχετικά, μετά, "Ε, ωραίο το μαγαζί..." Ύστερα απ'αυτό γύρισε το κεφάλι της και τέλος. 2 φορές έγινε αυτό το Σάββατο βράδυ που πέρασε, μετά τις 1 σε μαγαζί . Με λίγα λόγια, δεν μπορούσα να ξεστομίσω λέξη, κι ας είχα πιεί καλά. Δοκίμασα και χτες σε πάρκο να μιλήσω, δηλαδή, ρώταγα πως λεγόταν η γειτονιά και λίγο που μου μίλησε για το όνομα, φόρεσε τα γυαλιά ηλίου της καθώς μου μίλαγε και ήταν μονολεκτική και βιαστική. Τέλος πάντων, όχι, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα ξεκινήσω να πλησιάζω. Διαπίστωσα ότι όλο αυτό είναι λάθος ιδέα επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κοπέλα που σημαίνει πολύ απλά ότι δε θα καταλήξει πουθενά. Κοινώς, είμαι άκρως αντικοινωνικός με τις γυναίκες σε σημείο μαμούχαλου. Ακόμα κι εγώ που είμαι άσχετος απ'αυτό το θέμα, το ξέρω ότι οι γυναίκες (ανεξάρτητης εμφάνισης) απωθούνται απ'τους ανικοινωνικούς. Οπότε, προχωράμε στο Plan B. Το τσατ δηλαδή.

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι, πλησίασα να πιάσω κουβέντα και δεν μου βγήκε. Της είπα γειά και τα σχετικά, μετά, "Ε, ωραίο το μαγαζί..." Ύστερα απ'αυτό γύρισε το κεφάλι της και τέλος. 2 φορές έγινε αυτό το Σάββατο βράδυ που πέρασε, μετά τις 1 σε μαγαζί . Με λίγα λόγια, δεν μπορούσα να ξεστομίσω λέξη, κι ας είχα πιεί καλά. Δοκίμασα και χτες σε πάρκο να μιλήσω, δηλαδή, ρώταγα πως λεγόταν η γειτονιά και λίγο που μου μίλησε για το όνομα, φόρεσε τα γυαλιά ηλίου της καθώς μου μίλαγε και ήταν μονολεκτική και βιαστική. Τέλος πάντων, όχι, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα ξεκινήσω να πλησιάζω. Διαπίστωσα ότι όλο αυτό είναι λάθος ιδέα επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κοπέλα που σημαίνει πολύ απλά ότι δε θα καταλήξει πουθενά. Κοινώς, είμαι άκρως αντικοινωνικός με τις γυναίκες σε σημείο μαμούχαλου. Ακόμα κι εγώ που είμαι άσχετος απ'αυτό το θέμα, το ξέρω ότι οι γυναίκες (ανεξάρτητης εμφάνισης) απωθούνται απ'τους ανικοινωνικούς. Οπότε, προχωράμε στο Plan B. Το τσατ δηλαδή.


μπηκες σε τσατ η θα μπεις?

----------


## rolen

> μπηκες σε τσατ η θα μπεις?


Εννοείς αν είμαι τώρα συνδεδεμένος σε τσατ αν σε κατάλαβα; Όχι, δεν μπήκα. Λέω να προχωρήσουμε κάποια στιγμή αυτό που λέγαμε, δηλαδή, με τη βοήθεια του τσατ.

----------


## nick190813

> Εννοείς αν είμαι τώρα συνδεδεμένος σε τσατ αν σε κατάλαβα; Όχι, δεν μπήκα. Λέω να προχωρήσουμε κάποια στιγμή αυτό που λέγαμε, δηλαδή, με τη βοήθεια του τσατ.


θα το προχωρησουμε

----------


## Deleted-150217

To chat είναι μια καλή λύση για όσους είστε Αθήνα ή έστω Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά κάποια άλλη απο τις μεγάλες πόλεις.Εγώ παλιότερα που ψαχνόμουν σε chat και sites το 95% όσων μου μιλούσαν ήταν απο Αθήνα.Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μόλις έλεγα πόλη που μένω και που είναι αρκετά μακριά απο εκεί,δε μου ξαναστέλνανε

----------


## Mariah

Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να βελτιωσεις το επικοινωνιακο κομματι, γιατι πες οτι γνωριζεις μια κοπελα απο το τσατ, και βγειτε, αμα δεν την γοητευσεις και επικοινωνιακα δεν θα προχωρησει το θεμα.

----------


## nick190813

> Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να βελτιωσεις το επικοινωνιακο κομματι, γιατι πες οτι γνωριζεις μια κοπελα απο το τσατ, και βγειτε, αμα δεν την γοητευσεις και επικοινωνιακα δεν θα προχωρησει το θεμα.


ΑΣτον για αρχη να την γοητευσει στο τσατ και να την βγαλει εξω με λιγη βοηθεια που θα του δωσουμε θα την γοητευσει .
Το επικοινωνιακο θελει δουλεια δεν γινεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη

----------


## archangel

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.
> 
> Και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι εμφανίσιμος, καλό παιδί, ευγενικός, φιλότιμος, έχω χιούμορ, και πολλά άλλα.



Καλος ηρθες στο κλαμπ.
εγω είμαι 28 οπουνανε 29 και ακομα δεν εχω δει εκεινο που εχουν οι γυναικες.... ;)

----------


## rolen

> Καλος ηρθες στο κλαμπ.
> εγω είμαι 28 οπουνανε 29 και ακομα δεν εχω δει εκεινο που εχουν οι γυναικες.... ;)


Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ archangel. Κατάλαβα... Βράστα κατάσταση. Μπορεί να με περνάς, άλλα εγώ δεν έχω την προοπτική να βρω κοπέλα και έχω σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ archangel. Κατάλαβα... Βράστα κατάσταση. Μπορεί να με περνάς, άλλα εγώ δεν έχω την προοπτική να βρω κοπέλα και έχω σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου.


Ας γίνουμε 3 παρθένοι!Εγώ όμως στα 21.....

----------


## nick190813

> Ας γίνουμε 3 παρθένοι!Εγώ όμως στα 21.....


xaaxaxax 
ηρεμηστε μπακουρια του σαιτ ,εξω υπάρχουν απειρες κοπελες ολων των ειδων για ολους μας.μην αγχωνεσται ,αμα βγειται και ψαξετε θα δειτε οτι και οι γυναικες ιδια μεμας θελουν

----------


## rolen

> Ας γίνουμε 3 παρθένοι!Εγώ όμως στα 21.....


Κι εσύ; Άσχημα τα πράγματα παίδες. Εγώ κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα. Ότι στο τέλος δεν έχει σημασία τι ηλικία έχεις, άλλα η προοπτική να κάνεις κάτι. Τι θέλω να πω. Ξέρω περίπτωση μ'ένα 15χρονο που ναι μεν δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ακόμα, άλλα τα καταφέρνει πολύ καλά με τα κορίτσια, μιλάει, τον θέλουνε, καίει καρδιές ένα πράγμα, κλπ. Καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω τι λέω. Αυτός θα κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα σε ίσως και λιγότερο από 1-1,5 χρόνο, ποιος ξέρει. Με λίγα λόγια, το παιδί αυτό έχει προοπτική να κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα, κι ας δεν έχει κάνει κάτι ακόμα, και ας του ρίχνω 10 χρόνια. Δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός. Αν έχετε απορία, ρωτήστε με.



υ.γ. Why, το παιδί αυτό είναι νορμάλ, μέτριας εμφάνισης, αισθητά λιγότερο εμφανίσιμο από μένα, χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποτιμήσω.


υ.γ.2 Why, έχω φάει χυλόπιες από κάτω από μέτριας εμφάνισης γυναίκα, και μάλιστα η μια ήταν πρόσφατη, άσχετα που είμαι 1,87 ύψος και 83 κιλά, γυμνασμένος. Αντικοινωνικός είμαι με τις κοπέλες. Το παραδέχομαι.

----------


## rolen

> xaaxaxax 
> ηρεμηστε μπακουρια του σαιτ ,εξω υπάρχουν απειρες κοπελες ολων των ειδων για ολους μας.μην αγχωνεσται ,αμα βγειται και ψαξετε θα δειτε οτι και οι γυναικες ιδια μεμας θελουν


Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν γιατί δεν έχω δει καμία, και δε μού'χει τύχει. Λες και μέ'χει γκαντεμιάσει ο.. ξέρεις ποιος...

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν γιατί δεν έχω δει καμία, και δε μού'χει τύχει. Λες και μέ'χει γκαντεμιάσει ο.. ξέρεις ποιος...


Δεν σε εχει γκαντεμιασει κανενασ εσυ ο ιδιος καντεμιαζεις τον εαυτο σ ,που δεν προσπαθεις οσο πρέπει ,εφαγες μερικες χυλοπιτες και τωρα νομιζεις οτι εισαι αντικοινωνικος με τις γυναικες επειδη ειχες ασχημα πραγματα.
χεις κανει συζητηση ποτε με μια γυναικα πανω απο 10 λεπτα?

----------


## rolen

> Δεν σε εχει γκαντεμιασει κανενασ εσυ ο ιδιος καντεμιαζεις τον εαυτο σ ,που δεν προσπαθεις οσο πρέπει ,εφαγες μερικες χυλοπιτες και τωρα νομιζεις οτι εισαι αντικοινωνικος με τις γυναικες επειδη ειχες ασχημα πραγματα.
> χεις κανει συζητηση ποτε με μια γυναικα πανω απο 10 λεπτα?


Εδώ δεν έχεις δίκιο. Έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα και ναι, είμαι άκρως αντικοινωνικός με τις κοπέλες συγκεκριμένα. Με τα άλλα άτομα, δεν είμαι. Έχω χαρακτήρα 2 ταχυτήτων. 10 λεπτά σε τι κοπέλα; Ραντεβού, ή άγνωστη; Έχω βγει σε μεςρικά ραντεβού με κοπέλα και εννοείται ότι έφαγα άκυρο. Για το άλλο, σε άγνωστη κοπέλα, όχι, δεν ήθελε να μεέινει αυτή παραπάνω. Ότι και να μου πεις, είναι βουνό. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τον εαυτό μου. Δε στα λέω για να σε τρολάρω η κοντράρω, απλά σου λέω πως έχει η κατάστασή μου.

Δε σημαίνει επειδή για εσένα είναι εύκολο ότι είναι και για μένα. Είναι σαν να λες σε άτομο πάνω αναπηρικό καροτσάκι ότι είναι εύκολο να περπατήσει άνετα. Δε σημαίνει επειδή εσύ μπορείς να περπατήσεις άνετα ότι θα μπορεί κι αυτός.


υ.γ. Αν σε γουστάρει και σε ενοχλεί κάποια γυναίκα που δεν θες, βάλε εμένα να μιλήσω και να φανεί ότι μιλάς εσύ. Εκεί που έκοβε φλέβες για εσένα, θα ξενερώσει άγρια σε σημείο να φύγει με πύραυλο!:D Και όχι, δε θα την βρίσω η θα την προσβάλλω. Απλά θα μιλήσω ως ο εαυτός μου, τίποτα παραπάνω.;)

----------


## archangel

> Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ archangel. Κατάλαβα... Βράστα κατάσταση. Μπορεί να με περνάς, άλλα εγώ δεν έχω την προοπτική να βρω κοπέλα και έχω σιχαθεί τον εαυτό μου.



Αφησε τα φιλε μου. 
Παντως μην απελπιζεσαι. Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταία. Εκει που δεν το περιμένεις θα σου ερθει. Απλως μην απελπιζεσαι....

----------


## rolen

> Αφησε τα φιλε μου. 
> Παντως μην απελπιζεσαι. Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταία. Εκει που δεν το περιμένεις θα σου ερθει να μου έρθει. Απλως μην απελπιζεσαι....


Για μένα έχει πεθάνει και η ελπίδα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν το περίμενα ποτέ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μην απελπίζομαι. Δε με πειράζει τόσο πολύ το αποτέλεσμα όσο τα αίτια αυτού του αποτελέσματος, τα οποία τα έγραψα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Ξέρω, φαίνομαι σαν απαισιόδοξος, άλλα στην πραγματικότητα είμαι ρεαλιστής.



υ.γ. Προχτές σημείωσα άλλη μια ήττα.

----------


## archangel

> Κι εσύ; Άσχημα τα πράγματα παίδες. Εγώ κατάλαβα ένα πράγμα. Ότι στο τέλος δεν έχει σημασία τι ηλικία έχεις, άλλα η προοπτική να κάνεις κάτι. Τι θέλω να πω. Ξέρω περίπτωση μ'ένα 15χρονο που ναι μεν δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ακόμα, άλλα τα καταφέρνει πολύ καλά με τα κορίτσια, μιλάει, τον θέλουνε, καίει καρδιές ένα πράγμα, κλπ. Καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω τι λέω. Αυτός θα κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα σε ίσως και λιγότερο από 1-1,5 χρόνο, ποιος ξέρει. Με λίγα λόγια, το παιδί αυτό έχει προοπτική να κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα, κι ας δεν έχει κάνει κάτι ακόμα, και ας του ρίχνω 10 χρόνια. Δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός. Αν έχετε απορία, ρωτήστε με.
> 
> 
> 
> υ.γ. Why, το παιδί αυτό είναι νορμάλ, μέτριας εμφάνισης, αισθητά λιγότερο εμφανίσιμο από μένα, χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποτιμήσω.
> 
> 
> υ.γ.2 Why, έχω φάει χυλόπιες από κάτω από μέτριας εμφάνισης γυναίκα, και μάλιστα η μια ήταν πρόσφατη, άσχετα που είμαι 1,87 ύψος και 83 κιλά, γυμνασμένος. Αντικοινωνικός είμαι με τις κοπέλες. Το παραδέχομαι.



Τι να πω τωρα. οτι εχεις αδικο; δεν θα ηταν αληθεια.
Ξερεις ποσες φορες περναω απο ενα παρκο στη γειτονιά μου και βλεπω 12-13 χρονους να είναι με κοριτσια και να τα φιλανε και να βαζουν το χερι τους στο σωμα τους και να σε κανουν να σκεφτεσαι "ρε παιδια εδω θα το κανουν;". Και οχι πως είναι ωραιοι.... κατι χλιμητζουρες είναι!!!!
Τι να πω λοιπόν?! :(

----------


## archangel

> Για μένα έχει πεθάνει και η ελπίδα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν το περίμενα ποτέ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μην απελπίζομαι. Δε με πειράζει τόσο πολύ το αποτέλεσμα όσο τα αίτια αυτού του αποτελέσματος, τα οποία τα έγραψα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Ξέρω, φαίνομαι σαν απαισιόδοξος, άλλα στην πραγματικότητα είμαι ρεαλιστής.
> 
> 
> 
> υ.γ. Προχτές σημείωσα άλλη μια ήττα.



φιλε αν σου πω τις δικες μου "ηττες" θα τρελαθεις..... 
Δυστηχως δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γτ δεν εχω βρει κι εγω ακομα την "φόρμουλα", το μονο που μπορω να σου πω είναι keep walking, μην σταματας. 
υπαρχουν 4δις γυναικες εκει εξω. Αρα μην απελπιζεσαι. Ξερω πως δεν είναι ευκολο, αλλα μην το βαζεις κατω. 

ΥΓ. εμενα με νευριαζει πολυ όταν βγαινουν αντρες που εχουν ουρα απο γυναίκες και σου λενε "Ελα μωρε, δεν είναι τιποτα. *ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΧΥΛΟΠΙΤΕΣ*" Μου ερχεται να φαω τα σωθικα μου απο τα νευρα μου. Συγκρινει την χυλοπιτα την δικια του με τις χυλοπιτες τις δικιες μας.

----------


## soking

> φιλε αν σου πω τις δικες μου "ηττες" θα τρελαθεις..... 
> Δυστηχως δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γτ δεν εχω βρει κι εγω ακομα την "φόρμουλα", το μονο που μπορω να σου πω είναι keep walking, μην σταματας. 
> υπαρχουν 4δις γυναικες εκει εξω. Αρα μην απελπιζεσαι. Ξερω πως δεν είναι ευκολο, αλλα μην το βαζεις κατω. 
> 
> ΥΓ. εμενα με νευριαζει πολυ όταν βγαινουν αντρες που εχουν ουρα απο γυναίκες και σου λενε "Ελα μωρε, δεν είναι τιποτα. *ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΧΥΛΟΠΙΤΕΣ*" Μου ερχεται να φαω τα σωθικα μου απο τα νευρα μου. Συγκρινει την χυλοπιτα την δικια του με τις χυλοπιτες τις δικιες μας.


φιλε μου θα σου πω ενα γεγονος οταν ημουν νεοτερος.δουλευα στα 20 μου ως μπαρμαν σε νησι.σε ενα μπιτς μπαρ μεγαλυο ξενοδοχειου με απειρες τουριστριες.ειχε τυχερα μεχρι κ ο κουασιμοδος 50+ αποθηκαριος που δεν ηξερε ξενες γλωσσες.εγω ενα διμηνο τιποτα ενω ημουν απο τους πιο ωραιους εμφανισιακα υπαλληλους κ στη καλυτερη θεση.να χτυπαω ακομη κ γυναικες τοσο χαλια πυο δε μου εκανε αισθηση κ να τρωω χυλοπιτα.κ τελικα ενα βραδυ σε ενα παρτυ αποφασιζω να κυνηγησω μια θεα (επαγγελματιας μοντελο στην αγγλια οπως εμαθα αργοτερα),ξινη στα μουτρα κ χωρις αλκοολ στα χερια της.συνδυασμος που βρωμαγε χυλοπιτα απο μακρυα.ομως μου αρεσε τοσο που λεω οκ εδω ολα κ στη χειροτερη ενα βραδυ ακομη χαμενο.τελικα περασα μια βδομαδα μαζι της γεματη ερωτα κ εκτοτε ανανεωναμερ για 2-3 χρονια τα ραντεβου μας καθε καλοκαιρι.θελω να καταληξω οτι εκτος απο κατι ''φιλους'' που παιζουν με τον πονο σου,πραγματικα η νορμαλ πλειοψηφια οσων λεει
κ εγω εφαγα χυλοπιτες το λεει επειδη θελει να σου δωσει κουραγιο να συνεχισεις γιατι οντως οσο κ αν αργησει θα ελθει για οποιον προσπαθει.ητημενος ειναι οποιος εγκαταλειπει κ μονο

----------


## rolen

> Τι να πω τωρα. οτι εχεις αδικο; δεν θα ηταν αληθεια.
> Ξερεις ποσες φορες περναω απο ενα παρκο στη γειτονιά μου και βλεπω 12-13 χρονους να είναι με κοριτσια και να τα φιλανε και να βαζουν το χερι τους στο σωμα τους και να σε κανουν να σκεφτεσαι "ρε παιδια εδω θα το κανουν;". Και οχι πως είναι ωραιοι.... κατι χλιμητζουρες είναι!!!!
> Τι να πω λοιπόν?! :(


Φίλε μη μου το θυμίζεις. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο μειονεκτικά νιώθω όταν βλέπω τέτοια. Πόσο αποτυχημένος είμαι. Φυσικά, δεν το λέω με την έννοια, να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα.

----------


## archangel

> Φίλε μη μου το θυμίζεις. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο μειονεκτικά νιώθω όταν βλέπω τέτοια. Πόσο αποτυχημένος είμαι. Φυσικά, δεν το λέω με την έννοια, να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα.



Δεν ειναι αποτυχια..... απλως δεν είναι επιτυχια!!!!! 
Εισαι ακόμα μικρός!!!! Εχεις όλη την ζωη μπροστά σου. Θα σου ελεγα να μιλας με κορίτσια όσο πιο πολυ μπορεις, για να ξεπάρει η γλώσσα σου.... Και χυλοπιτα να τρως μαθε απο αυτην!!!!

----------


## rolen

> Δεν ειναι αποτυχια..... απλως δεν είναι επιτυχια!!!!! 
> Εισαι ακόμα μικρός!!!! Εχεις όλη την ζωη μπροστά σου. Θα σου ελεγα να μιλας με κορίτσια όσο πιο πολυ μπορεις, για να ξεπάρει η γλώσσα σου.... Και χυλοπιτα να τρως μαθε απο αυτην!!!!


Δεν ξέρω τι να πω πραγματικά! :( Και που μίλησα κάμποσες φορές, απέτυχα παταγωδώς. Δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω τη συζήτηση με κοπέλα πάνω από 1-2 λεπτά! Στα λέω πολύ στενοχωρημένος τώρα! Δεν παλεύεται φίλε!

----------


## rolen

Εγώ και όσοι δε με καταλαβαίνουν δε θα καταλάβουμε ποτέ έναν καρκινοπαθή. Να το θυμάστε αυτό.

----------


## Mara.Z

Rolen, 
χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση έχεις...
Δούλεψέ το λίγο, κάνε πράγματα για σένα και μόνο! να περνάς εσύ καλά! τρέξιμο? ποδήλατο? αθλητισμο? μπες σε ομάδες/συλλόγους και δούλεψε την κοινωνικότητά σου, να δεις πώς θα μάθεις να μιλάς σε χρόνο dt !! και θα βελτιώσεις ταυτόχρονα και την εμφάνισή σου!!
Βρεστα με τον εαυτό σου στο θέμα "είμαι καλά επειδή είμαι ο Rolen, είμαι καλός και κάθε μέρα γίνομαι καλύτερος και για αυτό περνάω καλά"!

και πίστεψέ με, και φίλους θα βρεις και κοπέλα για σχέση θα βρεις και ανθρώπους να νοιάζονται για σένα θα βρεις, όλα!
Όλα από μέσα μας ξεκινάνε...

----------


## rolen

> Rolen, 
> χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση έχεις...
> Δούλεψέ το λίγο, κάνε πράγματα για σένα και μόνο! να περνάς εσύ καλά! τρέξιμο? ποδήλατο? αθλητισμο? μπες σε ομάδες/συλλόγους και δούλεψε την κοινωνικότητά σου, να δεις πώς θα μάθεις να μιλάς σε χρόνο dt !! και θα βελτιώσεις ταυτόχρονα και την εμφάνισή σου!!
> Βρεστα με τον εαυτό σου στο θέμα "είμαι καλά επειδή είμαι ο Rolen, είμαι καλός και κάθε μέρα γίνομαι καλύτερος και για αυτό περνάω καλά"!
> 
> και πίστεψέ με, και φίλους θα βρεις και κοπέλα για σχέση θα βρεις και ανθρώπους να νοιάζονται για σένα θα βρεις, όλα!
> Όλα από μέσα μας ξεκινάνε...


Καλησπέρα Mara Z! Έχω μεν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και κυρίως χαμηλότατη αυτοπεποίθηση, άλλα αυτές διαμορφώθηκαν με τις αποκλειστικές αποτυχίες που βιώνω. Από θέμα δραστηριοτήτων, πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο εδώ και 10 μήνες και σε συλλόγους εδώ ακόμα πιο πολύ καιρό. Τώρα από εμφάνιση, είναι το μόνο καλό που έχω. Είμαι αρκετά εμφανίσιμος, παρά τ'αυτά βιώνω ακραίες αποτυχίες. Η μία είναι ότι όταν μιλάω σε κοπέλα, δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω τη συζήτηση πάνω από 1-2 λεπτά. Ο μόνος λόγος που αν συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση για λίγο είναι επειδή μόνο εγώ τη ρωτάω. Δε με ρωτάει ποτέ εμένα ώστε να κινηθεί συζήτηση. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, δεν προσελκύω.

----------


## Mara.Z

αγάπη μου, η αυτοεκτίμηση πηγάζει από μέσα μας προς τα έξω, δεν έρχεται από έξω για να εδραιωθεί μέσα μας. 
Δεν μάς κάνουν δυνατούς οι επιτυχίες, εμείς με τη δύναμή μας χτίζουμε την επιτυχία μας!
Η αποτυχία είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι! *δεν σε ορίζει*, δείχνει ότι προσπαθείς, αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά, μπορεί τυχαία, μπορεί εσύ να κάνεις λάθος επιλογή σε κοπέλες, χίλια μπορεί...
μια λάθος μπαλιά δεν σημαίνει ότι πετάς τη μπάλα και βγαίνεις εκτός γηπέδου...εσύ ρίχνεις μια μπαλιά, που αστοχεί, και μετά πεισμώνεις και λες τα παρατάω, δεν ξαναπαίζω, είμαι αποτυχημένος! αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι με την ταμπελα του αποτυχημενου και βάζεις τελεία. 

Συγκεκριμένα, γιατί επιλέγεις μια συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα? τί ειναι αυτό που σε ελκύει πάνω της? μετά τί λες στις κοπέλες? είσαι άνετος?
Γιατί δεν τσεκάρεις πρώτα ποια θέματα την ενδιαφέρουν και μετά εστιάζεις εκεί? Πάρε κανενα facebook, πιάσε της κουβέντα εκεί για ένα θέμα που την ενδιαφέρει. 
Παρατήρησε πρώτα την κοπελιά, κόψε κίνηση, δες με τι ασχολείται, βρες ενα θεμα της δουλειάς σου, των σπουδών σου στο οποίο μπορεί να βοηθήσει και αναλόγως βλέπεις...Πες και κανένα αστείο, κάνετην να γελάσει, να χαλαρώσει, αμα σε βλεπει αγχωμενο, λογικό είναι να μαγκώνει και αυτή. Και φυσικά για μένα το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μην βγαζει ματι ότι της την πέφτεις, σαν λιγουρι. Χαλαρά και ωραία, με το αστείο, άνετα, και όμορφα. Αν δυσκολευεσαι, δες το ηθοποιός και παίξε ρόλο! βοηθάει πολύ για αρχή. 

Ακόμη και σε περίπτωση που δεν ανταποκριθεί δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν σε γουστάρει, μπορεί να είναι σε άλλη φάση, να έχει άλλα πράγματα στο μυαλό της, να έχει κολλήσει στον πρώην της, χίλια μύρια πράγματα... Εσυ έκανες την προσπάθειά σου, είδες ότι τοίχος η φάση, άρα τί πιο απλό? δεν πέφτεις πάνω στον τοίχο να σπάσεις τα μούτρα σου, κάνεις στροφή και πας αλλου!

Δεν σε έχω διαβάσει κι από την αρχή να καταλάβω πώς κινείσαι... Σχολίασα γιατί με προβληματισε η αυτοεκτίμηση-πάτος που έχεις βάλει ταμπέλα στο προσωπάκι σου!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ειναι στο DNA σου οτι εισαι ντροπαλος. Ετσι γεννηθηκες. Δεν αλλαζει αυτό. Απο μια στιγμη και μετα θα το παρεις απλα απόφαση. *Είμαστε αγαρμπα προγραματισμενα ρομποτ*. Ακολουθουμε αυτο που μας λενε τα γονιδια μας.
> 
> Ξερω χειροτερες περιπτωσεις απο σενα. Μικρος εισαι 25.


Eγω λοιπον που ειμαι 54 , δεν μπορεις να με πεις μικρο , και αυτο που εχω να προσθεσω , ειναι οτι μικρος , μεχρι τα 15 ,τουλαχιστον , ημουν τρομερα ντροπαλος , την λεξη που θυμαμαι περισσοτερο να λεει ο πατερας μου για μενα , ειναι ' ειναι πολυ ντροπαλος ' , και οντως ημουν , πολυ ............... με τα χρονια ομως , αρχισα να ξεψαρωνω , και τωρα , μονο ντροπαλο δεν με λες , εδω και χρονια , εχω μια φυσικη συστολη , δεν εχω θρασος , αλλα δεν το θελω κιολας , δεν μαρεσει το θρασος , ευγενικος ειμαι , πολυ , αλλα οταν χρειαστει , που δυστυχως , στην Ελλαδα ( μεγαλωσα Ελβετια ) , οι πολλες ευγενειες στις συναλλαγες , εκλαμβανονται ως αδυναμια , τους κανω και με φοβουνται , απειλωντας τους για την σωματικη τους ακεραιοτητα και γενικως , ντρεπομαι που το γραφω βεβαια , προκειμενου να γινει η δουλεια μου και μονον , χωρις ποτε να το κανω πραξη , αλλα με παιρνει , λογω σωμ. διαπλασης ( γυμναστικης + πολεμ. τεχνη , αλλα 1.78 μονον , ο αλλος ομως καταλαβαινει ποσο το ενννοεις )........................ η δειλια ξεπερνιεται , το εγγυωμαι , αφου την ξεπερασα εγω , μπορουν ολοι , μην μασατε ........................... δεν ειναι πια και το μεγαλυτερο ελαττωμα , υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα ελαττωματα ..................

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα Mara Z! Έχω μεν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και κυρίως χαμηλότατη αυτοπεποίθηση, άλλα αυτές διαμορφώθηκαν με τις αποκλειστικές αποτυχίες που βιώνω..


Οι αποτυχιες και οι επιτυχιες , μικρη εχουν σχεση με την αυτοπεποιθηση .................η γνησια αυτο πεποιθηση , πηγαζει απο μεσα σου , το λεω , διοτι εχω αυτοπεποιθηση , αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ...........αυτοπεποιθηση , οχι αλαζονεια ........

----------


## rolen

> αγάπη μου, η αυτοεκτίμηση πηγάζει από μέσα μας προς τα έξω, δεν έρχεται από έξω για να εδραιωθεί μέσα μας. 
> Δεν μάς κάνουν δυνατούς οι επιτυχίες, εμείς με τη δύναμή μας χτίζουμε την επιτυχία μας!
> Η αποτυχία είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι! *δεν σε ορίζει*, δείχνει ότι προσπαθείς, αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά, μπορεί τυχαία, μπορεί εσύ να κάνεις λάθος επιλογή σε κοπέλες, χίλια μπορεί...
> μια λάθος μπαλιά δεν σημαίνει ότι πετάς τη μπάλα και βγαίνεις εκτός γηπέδου...εσύ ρίχνεις μια μπαλιά, που αστοχεί, και μετά πεισμώνεις και λες τα παρατάω, δεν ξαναπαίζω, είμαι αποτυχημένος! αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι με την ταμπελα του αποτυχημενου και βάζεις τελεία. 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, γιατί επιλέγεις μια συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα? τί ειναι αυτό που σε ελκύει πάνω της? μετά τί λες στις κοπέλες? είσαι άνετος?
> Γιατί δεν τσεκάρεις πρώτα ποια θέματα την ενδιαφέρουν και μετά εστιάζεις εκεί? Πάρε κανενα facebook, πιάσε της κουβέντα εκεί για ένα θέμα που την ενδιαφέρει. 
> Παρατήρησε πρώτα την κοπελιά, κόψε κίνηση, δες με τι ασχολείται, βρες ενα θεμα της δουλειάς σου, των σπουδών σου στο οποίο μπορεί να βοηθήσει και αναλόγως βλέπεις...Πες και κανένα αστείο, κάνετην να γελάσει, να χαλαρώσει, αμα σε βλεπει αγχωμενο, λογικό είναι να μαγκώνει και αυτή. Και φυσικά για μένα το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μην βγαζει ματι ότι της την πέφτεις, σαν λιγουρι. Χαλαρά και ωραία, με το αστείο, άνετα, και όμορφα. Αν δυσκολευεσαι, δες το ηθοποιός και παίξε ρόλο! βοηθάει πολύ για αρχή. 
> 
> ...


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ. Αυτό που νιώθουμε το βγάζουμε, φαίνεται. Εννοείται και πως αποτυχία είναι μες το παιχνίδι, άλλα στην περίπτωση τη δική μου, αποτυχαίνω αποκλειστικά. Δεν έχω πετύχει ποτέ και αυτό με πληγώνει σε κρίσιμο βαθμό, σε σημείο απώλειας προσοχής. Έχω κινδυνεύσει πολύ απ'αυτό. Και όλο αυτό το νιώθω μέσα μου. Δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου και να τον πείσω ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Ούτε μεθυσμένος δεν το καταφέρνω αυτό.

Να διευκρινίσω κάτι, δεν επιλέγω κάποια συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα ούτε έχω στο νου μου κάποια κοπέλα. Προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτά που λες, να οδηγήσω εκεί τη συζήτηση και το βλέπω ότι δεν προσελκύω! Η αυτοεκτίμησή δε θ'ανέβει με τις αποτυχίες. Έχω φτάσει στο Αμήν μ'αυτό το πρόβλημά σε σημείο να απεχθάνομαι τη ζωή μου! Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω άλλο έτσι και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτα!:(

----------


## rolen

> Οι αποτυχιες και οι επιτυχιες , μικρη εχουν σχεση με την αυτοπεποιθηση .................η γνησια αυτο πεποιθηση , πηγαζει απο μεσα σου , το λεω , διοτι εχω αυτοπεποιθηση , αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ...........αυτοπεποιθηση , οχι αλαζονεια ........


Καλησπέρα Macgyver! Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου λειτουργεί σαν ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου και επηρεάζεται άμεσα απ'αυτά. Όταν τρώω απ'τα αποδυτήρια τα πρώτα γκολ, παίζω χάλια, μειώνοντας τις πιθανότητές μου για να μη χάσω. Στην περίπτωσή μου, εγώ έχω μόνο αποτυχίες, σε συνδιασμό με την απελπισία μου, που όλα αυτά γίνονται τροφή για την πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψή μου, αν δεν έγινε μανιοκατάθλιψη ακόμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> στην περίπτωση τη δική μου, αποτυχαίνω αποκλειστικά. Δεν έχω πετύχει ποτέ και αυτό με πληγώνει σε κρίσιμο βαθμό, σε σημείο απώλειας προσοχής. Έχω κινδυνεύσει πολύ απ'αυτό. Και όλο αυτό το νιώθω μέσα μου. Δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου και να τον πείσω ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Ούτε μεθυσμένος δεν το καταφέρνω αυτό.
> 
> Να διευκρινίσω κάτι, δεν επιλέγω κάποια συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα ούτε έχω στο νου μου κάποια κοπέλα. :(


Αφού δεν επιλέγεις, πώς αποτυχαίνεις?

Για να αποτύχω, έχω ένα στόχο, τον θέτω ρητά, κάνω την προσπάθειά μου με μια συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο και αποτυχαίνω. 
Αποτυχαίνω οχι επειδή είμαι άχρηστος, ανίκανος, ανήθικος, χαζός αλλά επειδή ή ο στόχος δεν ταιριάζει στα δεδομένα μου, το χαρακτήρα μου ή επειδή η μέθοδος που διάλεξα, το μονοπάτι που διάλεξα για να φτάσω στον τελικό προορισμό, δεν ήταν το σωστό. στο κάνω όσο πιο λιανά μπορώ!!! 

Επομένως, σίγουρα επιλέγεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο στυλ κοπέλας. Θα σου πρότεινα να το εντοπίσεις και να καταλάβεις γιατί αυτό το στυλ και όχι κάποιο άλλο. 

Νομίζω για αρχή η καλύτερη πρόταση είναι να μιλάς για να εξασκείσαι με όλες! όχι με ερωτικά υπονοούμενα, κοινωνικά, ανθρώπινα! 
Μίλα για την εξάσκηση της τέχνης, όχι για το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν κρίνει το αποτέλεσμα την προσπάθεια! είναι λίγο μαθητική-σχολική νοοτροπία αυτή το να κρίνει ο βαθμός την προσπάθεια...Η ζωή και η κοινωνία δεν είναι σχολείο να πάρεις καλό βαθμό για να είσαι ο καλός μαθητής! Σημασία έχει το ταξίδι, όχι ο προορισμός, σημαντική αρχή αυτή! σκέψου τη!

ίσως να μην οδηγήσεις την κουβέντα? ίσως αμα αφήνεις την πρωτοβουλία στην άλλη? ίσως αν δεν τα θέλεις όλα αμέσως και με την πρώτη? ίσως χαλαρά και κουλ? ίσως αμα αφήνεις και καμιά κοπελιά να σε πλησιάσει? 

Εσύ εχεις βάλει την ταμπέλα του αποτυχημένου στο μετωπάκι σου! είπαμε, 25 χρονών είσαι...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Καλησπέρα Macgyver! Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου λειτουργεί σαν ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου και επηρεάζεται άμεσα απ'αυτά. Όταν τρώω απ'τα αποδυτήρια τα πρώτα γκολ, παίζω χάλια, μειώνοντας τις πιθανότητές μου για να μη χάσω. Στην περίπτωσή μου, εγώ έχω μόνο αποτυχίες, σε συνδιασμό με την απελπισία μου, που όλα αυτά γίνονται τροφή για την πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψή μου, αν δεν έγινε μανιοκατάθλιψη ακόμα.


Φίλε μου ξέρω ότι δεν σε παρηγορεί αν σου πω ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα στις διαπροσωπικές του σχέσεις.Μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο σκατά φάση είναι όλο αυτό.Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι γενικότερα να πλησιάσω ανθρώπους στην πραγματική ζωή είτε είναι άντρες και ακόμη περισσότερο γυναίκες.το μόνο όμως που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνεχίσεις να προσπαθείς.Πάντως απο τα λίγα που γνωρίζω για την μανιοκατάθλιψη ή διπολική διαταραχή με νεότερο όρο,είναι ουσιαστικά το αντίθετο της κατάθλιψης.Εγώ έχω παρακαλέσει να είχα κάτι τέτοιο γιατί είδα άνθρωπο που είχε και όταν ήταν στη φάση της μανίας και που μέσα σε ένα καλοκαίρι ήρθε στην πόλη μου και γνώρισε τόσο κόσμο που δεν εχω γνωρίσει εγώ στα 20 σχεδόν χρόνια που βρίσκομαι εδώ.

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα Macgyver! Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου λειτουργεί σαν ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου και επηρεάζεται άμεσα απ'αυτά. Όταν τρώω απ'τα αποδυτήρια τα πρώτα γκολ, παίζω χάλια, μειώνοντας τις πιθανότητές μου για να μη χάσω. Στην περίπτωσή μου, εγώ έχω μόνο αποτυχίες, σε συνδιασμό με την απελπισία μου, που όλα αυτά γίνονται τροφή για την πολύ βαριά κατάθλιψή μου, αν δεν έγινε μανιοκατάθλιψη ακόμα.


Καλημερα rolen !! καταλαβα πως λειτουργει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου ........... νομιζω οτι η σκαταθλιψη , μεγενθυνει κατα πολυ μια αισθηση αποτυχιας , οποτε δεν εχεις μια ξεκαθαρη αποψη του ποσο θα επηρρεαζοσουν αρνητικα απο μια αποτυχια ανευ σκαταθλιψεως ........................ δεν εχεις διαυγεια σκεψης , φυσιολογικο ειναι ......

----------


## Mara.Z

Rolen πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω.... 
Η ομάδα ποδοσσφαίρου, το είπες και μόνος σου, είναι ΟΜΑΔΑ! δεν τα τρως ΕΣΥ τα γκολ στα αποδυτήρια, τα τρώει η ομάδα! συλλογικά, όλοι μαζί! δεν σηκώνεις μόνος σου το βαρος της ευθύνης του πώς παίζουν άλλα 10 άτομα μαζί. 

Εχει μια αυτοαναφορικότητα όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις, που εμένα προσωπικά με ξενίζει...
είναι σα να γυρίζεις γύρω απο τη σκιά σου, γύρω από αυτό που εσύ διαστρεβλώνεις ως εαυτό σου με την ταμπέλα του αποτυχημένου, και να μάς λες "γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω κοπέλα?"

----------


## rolen

> Rolen πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω.... 
> Η ομάδα ποδοσσφαίρου, το είπες και μόνος σου, είναι ΟΜΑΔΑ! δεν τα τρως ΕΣΥ τα γκολ στα αποδυτήρια, τα τρώει η ομάδα! συλλογικά, όλοι μαζί! δεν σηκώνεις μόνος σου το βαρος της ευθύνης του πώς παίζουν άλλα 10 άτομα μαζί. 
> 
> Εχει μια αυτοαναφορικότητα όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις, που εμένα προσωπικά με ξενίζει...
> είναι σα να γυρίζεις γύρω απο τη σκιά σου, γύρω από αυτό που εσύ διαστρεβλώνεις ως εαυτό σου με την ταμπέλα του αποτυχημένου, και να μάς λες "γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω κοπέλα?"


Άλλο θέλω να πω. Ότι οι αποκλειστικές αποτυχίες σ'αυτόν τον τομέα δε μου δίνουν λόγο να είμαι πλέον ευχαριστημένος. Έχω δοκιμάσει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ 8 χρόνια και απέτυχα! Ξέρω τι λέω, δε λέω ψέματα ή προσπαθώ να δείξω κάτι. Ας λάβουμε κάτι σοβαρά υπόψη, δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο για έναν άπειρο άντρα να βρει κοπέλα! Δε σημαίνει επειδή μια γυναίκα μπορεί να μιλήσει κανονικά σε μια άλλη γυναίκα ότι είναι το ίδιο και για έναν άπειρο άντρα. Ξεκινάμε απο'κεί. Ξέρω τι θα μου πεις, ότι κάνω κάτι λάθος. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω στην κοπέλα και σε όσες δοκίμασα με τα 1000 ζόρια να μιλήσω, δεν κατάφερα να κρατήσω τη συζήτηση πάνω από 1-2 λεπτά, εννοώντας πολύ απλά ότι δε μου κάνουν ερωτήσεις από μόνες τους, βιάζονται να λήξει η συζήτηση για να φύγω, και κυρίως, δεν προσελκύω γυναίκα! Δεν τραβάω, πως να το πω πιά! Το φλερτ δεν είναι σαν το πλυντήριο ρούχων που αλλάζεις το mode και τους βαθμούς πλύσης για τα ανάλογα τύπου χρώματα ρούχων (σκούρα, ανοικτά) και τέλος.

Το γεγονός ότι είμαι 25, δε λέει τίποτα από μόνο του! Στο τέλος δεν έχει σημασία τι ηλικία έχεις, άλλα η προοπτική να κάνεις κάτι. Τι θέλω να πω. Ξέρω περίπτωση μ'ένα 15χρονο που ναι μεν δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ακόμα, άλλα τα καταφέρνει πολύ καλά με τα κορίτσια, μιλάει, τον θέλουνε, καίει καρδιές ένα πράγμα, κλπ. Καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω τι λέω. Αυτός θα κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα σε ίσως και λιγότερο από 1-1,5 χρόνο, ποιός ξέρει. Με λίγα λόγια, το παιδί αυτό έχει προοπτική να κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα, άσχετα που δεν έχει κάνει κάτι ακόμα, και ας του ρίχνω κάμια 10ριά χρόνια. Δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός. Αν έχεις οποιαδήποτε απορία, μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις.


Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω άλλο αυτήν την κατάσταση! Απεχθάνομαι τη ζωή μου!

----------


## Mara.Z

Σπουδάζεις? δουλεύεις? οικονομικά πώς είσαι? μπορείς να βγαίνεις? Φίλους έχεις? 
οι αντροπαρέες σου πώς βρίσκουν γυναίκες? Γιατί απλά δεν τους μιμείσαι για αρχή? 
Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις μια κάποια αντροπαρέα να δουλέψεις εκεί, να πιάσεις την τακτική τους, να τους μιμηθείς και μετά το επεκτείνεις σε γυναίκες. 
Αν βρεις αντροπαρέες που έχουν παρε δωσε με γυναίκες, θα μπεις και εσύ στην τροχια. Θα λυθεί η γλώσσα σου. 

Και 2ον, αν θέλεις το σεξουαλικό και μόνο, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βγεις ένα βράδυ σε ένα όποιο μπαρ, και να βρεις μια όποια προθυμη για σεξ χωρίς δέσμευση?

Το 15χρονο που λες, σε αυτή την ηλικία, έχει άλλα ζητούμενα, άλλα ερωτήματα να απαντήσει σε σχέση με σένα. Αλλους πειραματισμους να κάνει, η αναπτυξιακή του φάση είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη. Δεν γίνεται να ταυτίζεσαι με ενα 15χρονο επειδή έχει την προοπτική να σεξουαλικοποιηθεί. Και εσύ την έχεις, απλά δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι γιατί κολλάς στην άκαμπτη σκέψη "είμαι αποτυχημένος, μίλησα σε τοίχο", άρα ξόφλησα!

Η ζήλεια, αν το πιάνω σωστά, που νιώθεις για την προοπτική του 15χρονου να σεξουαλικοποιηθεί έχει άλλο υπόβαθρο που μόνος σου πρέπει να το εντοπίσεις και να το δουλέψεις! Υπόβαθρο που σχετίζεται με τα δικά σου βιώματα και καθηλώσεις που έχεις υποστεί. Το ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να ανοιχτείς κοινωνικά επίσης λέει πολλά. 
Είναι λίγο αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία όλο αυτό που περιγραφεις, ένας φαύλος κύκλος στον οποίο είσαι εγκλωβισμένος.

----------


## kavkaz

ε φιλε εχεις σκεφτει την αλλη εκδοχη; οτι εσυ δεν εισαι αποτυχημενος και αυτες που λες οτι βιαζονται να σε διωξουν στην πραγματικοτητα δεν βιαζονται απλα καλυπτουν τον φοβο και το αγχος τους με τετοια συμπεριφορα επισης πολυ σημαντικο ειναι οτι ειβαι ψωνισμενες και απλα θελουν την αποδοχη εγω δεν πιστευω αυτα με τις φασεις οι μισες απ εξω που βλεπεις αμα γουσταρουνε θα κανουν αμεσως την φαση η ηθικη πλεον εχει την αξια μιας σελφι αν με πιανεις συμπεριφερσου αναλογως αλλες θελουν χαλαρο μπλα μπλα αλλες θελουν να πεις καμια μαλακια να σπασει ο παγος και αλλες θελουν να τις στειλεις στα ταρταρα να το πω ευγενικα...δεν σε διωχνουν φιλε απλα ειναι ψωνισμενες κατι που θα σου λεγα να δοκιμασεις στις ψωνισμενες ειναι να μιλας με κοφτες κουβεντες δειχνει ακαμπτο χαρακτηρα αν παλι εχουν υφος προτεινε της να την πας σπιτι και να κατεβει κατω ο πατερας της να ρου δωσεις ενα χαστουκι που μεγαλωσε μια καρντασιαν

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Και 2ον, αν θέλεις το σεξουαλικό και μόνο, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βγεις ένα βράδυ σε ένα όποιο μπαρ, και να βρεις μια όποια προθυμη για σεξ χωρίς δέσμευση?


Μάρα χωρίς παρεξήγηση σε ποιον πλανήτη παίζει αυτό το ενδεχόμενο για κάποιον άπειρο με το αντικείμενο? Για έναν μέσο φυσιολογικό από άποψης εμφάνισης άντρα που δεν το έχει με το φλερτ? Πέρα απο το κλασικό του να βρεις κάποια που κάνει πεζοδρόμιο..Δε νομίζω πως αυτό είναι τόσο εύκολο για όποιον δεν έχει μάθει τα βασικά περί φλέρτ.Και αυτό δεν το λέω για να αποθαρρύνω τον rolen αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που το παρουσιάζεις σαν να είναι το πιο απλό πράγμα..Και ειλικρινά άμα ξέρεις τέτοια μπαρ κάπου στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα θα ήθελα πολύ να τα μάθω..

----------


## rolen

> Καλημερα rolen !! καταλαβα πως λειτουργει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου ........... νομιζω οτι η σκαταθλιψη , μεγενθυνει κατα πολυ μια αισθηση αποτυχιας , οποτε δεν εχεις μια ξεκαθαρη αποψη του ποσο θα επηρρεαζοσουν αρνητικα απο μια αποτυχια ανευ σκαταθλιψεως ........................ δεν εχεις διαυγεια σκεψης , φυσιολογικο ειναι ......


Όπως τά'πες όλα ακριβώς είναι! Και το σκατάθλιψη ισχύει απόλυτα για μένα! Δεν ξέρω που θα με οδηγήσει αυτό γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ απρόβλεπτο. Άμα είχα μια ερωτική ζωή της προκοπής, δε θα σκεφτόμουν και πάνω απ'ολά θα διαχειριζόμουν την αποτυχία πιο προσγειωμένα. Τώρα έτσι όπως έχω καταντήσει, μού'χει γίνει εμμονή και δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα! Και να σχηματίσω έστω και ψευδοαποπεποίθηση, στην πρώτη αποτυχία θα νιώσω χειρότερα από πριν!

----------


## rolen

> 2ον, αν θέλεις το σεξουαλικό και μόνο, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βγεις ένα βράδυ σε ένα όποιο μπαρ, και να βρεις μια όποια προθυμη για σεξ χωρίς δέσμευση?


Τι πράγμα;; Παρακαλώ; Πιο εύκολα γίνομαι πρόεδρος Αμερικής παρά αυτό!

----------


## rolen

> Το 15χρονο που λες, σε αυτή την ηλικία, έχει άλλα ζητούμενα, άλλα ερωτήματα να απαντήσει σε σχέση με σένα. Αλλους πειραματισμους να κάνει, η αναπτυξιακή του φάση είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη. Δεν γίνεται να ταυτίζεσαι με ενα 15χρονο επειδή έχει την προοπτική να σεξουαλικοποιηθεί. Και εσύ την έχεις, απλά δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι γιατί κολλάς στην άκαμπτη σκέψη "είμαι αποτυχημένος, μίλησα σε τοίχο", άρα ξόφλησα!
> 
> Η ζήλεια, αν το πιάνω σωστά, που νιώθεις για την προοπτική του 15χρονου να σεξουαλικοποιηθεί έχει άλλο υπόβαθρο που μόνος σου πρέπει να το εντοπίσεις και να το δουλέψεις! Υπόβαθρο που σχετίζεται με τα δικά σου βιώματα και καθηλώσεις που έχεις υποστεί. Το ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να ανοιχτείς κοινωνικά επίσης λέει πολλά. 
> Είναι λίγο αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία όλο αυτό που περιγραφεις, ένας φαύλος κύκλος στον οποίο είσαι εγκλωβισμένος.


Όχι, για τον 15χρονο δεν έχεις δίκιο. Δεν είναι θέμα ζήλειας και ούτε φθόνου και ούτε αυτός ο 15χρονος είναι το πρόβλημά μου να τον ξεπεράσω. Το ξεκαθαρίζω αυτό. Δεν τού'φχομαι να αποτύχει, όπως λένε "Να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα"! Δεν είμαι τέτοιος. Σε παρακαλώ, μη συμπεραίνεις πράγματα τα οποία δεν αληθεύουν για μένα. Θέλω να γίνει κόσμια συζήτηση χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κλειδωθεί το θέμα. Δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ σε τέτοια ηλικία! Ξεφτίλα είναι για μένα!

----------


## rolen

> Σπουδάζεις? δουλεύεις? οικονομικά πώς είσαι? μπορείς να βγαίνεις? Φίλους έχεις? 
> οι αντροπαρέες σου πώς βρίσκουν γυναίκες? Γιατί απλά δεν τους μιμείσαι για αρχή? 
> Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις μια κάποια αντροπαρέα να δουλέψεις εκεί, να πιάσεις την τακτική τους, να τους μιμηθείς και μετά το επεκτείνεις σε γυναίκες. 
> Αν βρεις αντροπαρέες που έχουν παρε δωσε με γυναίκες, θα μπεις και εσύ στην τροχια. Θα λυθεί η γλώσσα σου.


Έχω αποφοιτήσει και στη δουλειά μου δεν έχω γυναίκες. Ναι μπορώ να βγαίνω και έχω φίλους και βγαίνω. Οι φίλοι μου δεν έχουν γυναίκες στον κύκλο. Την αντροπαρέα αυτή που την βρίσκω;

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω αποφοιτήσει και στη δουλειά μου δεν έχω γυναίκες. Ναι μπορώ να βγαίνω και έχω φίλους και βγαίνω. Οι φίλοι μου δεν έχουν γυναίκες στον κύκλο. Την αντροπαρέα αυτή που την βρίσκω;


τι εννοεις "στον κυκλο"? οτι οι φιλοι σου εχουν γυναικες φιλες που δεν τις εμφανιζουν στην παρεα, η οτι ολοι δεν συναναστρεφονται γυναικες οπως κι εσυ?

----------


## rolen

> τι εννοεις "στον κυκλο"? οτι οι φιλοι σου εχουν γυναικες φιλες που δεν τις εμφανιζουν στην παρεα, η οτι ολοι δεν συναναστρεφονται γυναικες οπως κι εσυ?


Ότι όλοι δεν συναναστρέφονται με γυναίκες

----------


## rolen

> Μάρα χωρίς παρεξήγηση σε ποιον πλανήτη παίζει αυτό το ενδεχόμενο για κάποιον άπειρο με το αντικείμενο? Για έναν μέσο φυσιολογικό από άποψης εμφάνισης άντρα που δεν το έχει με το φλερτ? Πέρα απο το κλασικό του να βρεις κάποια που κάνει πεζοδρόμιο..Δε νομίζω πως αυτό είναι τόσο εύκολο για όποιον δεν έχει μάθει τα βασικά περί φλέρτ.Και αυτό δεν το λέω για να αποθαρρύνω τον rolen αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που το παρουσιάζεις σαν να είναι το πιο απλό πράγμα..Και ειλικρινά άμα ξέρεις τέτοια μπαρ κάπου στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα θα ήθελα πολύ να τα μάθω..


Έτσι είναι φίλε μου όπως το λες. Όταν δεν ξέρεις τα βασικά πέρι φλερτ, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα και ούτε υπάρχει "κόφτης" στην ηλικία μοναξιάς! Μάρα, και για Αθήνα αν υπάρχουν τέτοια μπαρ, στείλε λεπτομέρειες με π.μ.

----------


## Mara.Z

βρε παιδιά σόρρυ κιόλας εγώ μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ να ανταλλάξω πληροφορίες και γνώμες για θέματα ψυχολογίας, και ειδικά για την κακοποίηση που το δουλεύω μέσα μου ως θέμα πολύ!
και κατέληξα να νιώθω ότι είμαι σε φόρουμ τύπου cosmopolitan...

Rolen μου, χωρίς καμία διάθεση παρεξήγησης, με την πρόθεση καθαρά να σου πω κάποιες σκέψεις μου σαν food for thought, δεν σου επιβάλλω τίποτα, ιδέες παρουσιάζω, γνώμη εκφράζω, δεν σε ξέρω-δεν με ξέρεις, δεν σε κρίνω, απλά *διάλογο κάνουμε* μπας και δεις λίγο φως στο σκοτεινό πηγάδι της αυτοπεποιθησης σου..

*Δεν δουλεύεις πρώτα την κοινωνικοποίησή σου με άντρες?*  Αν κατάλαβα καλά, κάνεις παρέα με άντρες που σου μοιάζουν. Ωραία! Αν προσπαθήσεις να πλησιάσεις άντρες διαφορετικούς από σένα, πιο ομιλητικούς? πιο κοινωνικούς? πιο της νοοτροπίας βγαίνω-περνάω καλά? που να έχουν επιτυχίες στις γυναίκες? να έχουν πάρε δώσε με γυναίκες?

Που τους βρίσκεις, με ρωτάς. 
Σε ένα μπαρ, μπυραρία, τύπου στέκι ?? δεν ξεκινάς ένα βράδυ με αγώνα απλά για να δεις μπάλα με άλλους? χωρίς να ξέρεις κανέναν? πειραματίσου κάνοντας φίλους άντρες!
Δεν γράφεσαι σε μια ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα? σε ένα μπάσκετ? γενικά σε ένα άθλημα αντρικό, ίσως πυγμαχία, ταε κβο ντο, kick boxing, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο από άθλημα. Στα αθλήματα αυτά λόγω της συχνής προπόνησης, τους βλέπεις συχνά, οπότε θα έχεις υλικό συμπεριφοράς να αντιγραψεις, να σκεφτείς, να κάνεις την αυτοκριτική σου, να δουλέψεις, να βελτιωθείς κοινωνικά και σαν άντρας, να πάρεις τα πάνω σου από πλευράς αυτοπεποίθησης. 
Αν είσαι καλλιτεχνική φύση, δεν ξεκινάς ντραμς? κιθάρα? μπάσο? και αν μπορείς αργότερα, μπες σε γκρουπ! Οκ πρέπει να πορωθείς με τη μουσική, δεν είναι χαβαλές όλο αυτό. Αν συμμετέχεις στα Live τους, 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα, εκεί να δεις γυναίκες που θα βρεις.... ή ακόμα και μια 2η δουλειά σε ένα μπαρ, Part time για να λυθείς και να πάρεις μπρος, να κόψει κίνηση το μάτι σου, να πάρει στροφές η σκέψη σου αλλιώς. 
Αν εισαι πιο τεχνοκράτης, ρίξτο στα επιστημονικά. Συνέδρια, εκδηλώσεις, σεμινάρια κλπ. Στοχευμένες γνωριμίες. 
Σε ένα κόμμα ίσως, ξέρεις τί γνωριμίες γίνονται στα κόμματα?
Γενικά σε ό,τι κάνεις, δεν θα το κάνεις σκόρπια, σαν τουρίστας, θα μπεις για να αναλάβεις ρόλο! Και από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε, δεν μαθαίνουμε από τις επιτυχίες... αυτό είναι μάθημα ζωής!

Είδες λοιπόν που δεν έχεις κάνει τα πάντα όπως νομίζεις? πάντα υπάρχει περιθώριο για βελτίωση!

Για τα μπαρ που με ρωτάς, δεν είμαι κοσμοπολιταν! ;)
αλλά μια απάντηση θα σου δώσω όπως γίνεται. 

Θα επιλέξεις ένα μπαρ. Θα πας για ένα ποτό. Θα πιάσεις κουβέντα με το μπάρμαν. Μη σου πω θα κάνεις το μπαρμαν κολλητό φίλο σου! Θα κοιτάζεις χαλαρά γύρω σου, θα εντοπίσεις κάποια κοπέλα που σε κοιτάζει κλπ, την κοιτάζεις και εσύ χαλαρά. Ρωτα και το μπαρμαν μήπως την ξέρει... Εφόσον σού δώσει η κοπελα το πράσινο φως, θα με ρωτήσεις πώς-σου απαντώ με ένα χαμόγελο, με ένα βλέμμα, αναλόγως..., θα σηκωθεί κάποια στιγμή για να πάει τουαλέτα. Θα την σταματήσεις στο δρόμο. Ή αλλη εναλλακτική, απλά θα κάνεις καμια΄στροφή εκεί που κάθεται. Θα ρίξεις με τέχνη κανενα πακέτο τσιγάρα μπροστά της, θα της πεις τα κλασικά, μοιάζεις με μια γνωστή μου, σε βλέπω πολλή ώρα, είσαι πολύ όμορφη, μου κίνησες το ενδιαφέρον, θέλεις να σε κεράσω ένα ποτό? και μετα πάλι αναλόγως τί χαρακτήρα την κόβεις...Και αν γουστάρει φάση μαζί σου, θα το συνεχίσει. Αν όχι, πας στην επόμενη!
Μπορεί να μου πεις, αν είναι με παρέα τί κάνεις? αν είναι με παρέα και σε γουστάρει, και καταλάβει ότι τη γουστάρεις και εσύ, θα βρει τρόπο να σηκωθεί. Η πιο συνήθης δικαιολογία είναι να σηκωθεί να παει τουαλέτα. Ε οι κεραίες σου πρέπει να είναι τεντωμένες, όταν σηκωθεί να πάει προς την τουαλέτα, να την σταματήσεις. 
Δεν θα της πεις ότι δεν σου αρέσει η δουλειά σου, δεν θα της πεις για τα μνημόνια και την κρίση, δεν θα της πεις τα ψυχολογικά σου όπως κουβεντιάζουμε εμείς εδώ τώρα, δεν θα της πεις για τις χυλοπιτες σου, θα είσαι ήρεμος, χαλαρός και ωραίος! Δες το σαν ηθοποιός που παίζει ρόλο αν πιέζεσαι υπερβολικά... Δεν θα κάνεις κίνηση αν δεν σου δώσει εκείνη το πράσινο φως. Πες της για ταξίδια, νησάκια, εκδρομές πχ. Οι γυναίκες δεν θέλουμε νεύρα, ευερεθιστότητα, γκρίνια, άγχος, μαμάκηδες και απένταρους, λέτσους και βρωμιάρηδες. Θα είσαι πεντακάθαρος, ρούχα-παπούτσια στην εντέλεια, θα προσέξεις την εμφάνισή σου επιμελέστατα. 
Και με φίλο το μπαρμαν και στεκι ενα όποιο μπαρ νορμαλ (εννοώ με νορμάλ κόσμο, όχι του περιθωρίου) παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να μη βολευτείτε.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Mάρα κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι σωστά.Εχεις ορθό τρόπο σκέψης αλλά είναι μάλλον για εξωστρεφείς ανθρώπους.Οι συμβουλές σου για κάποιον που έχει κοινωνική φοβία και είναι γενικά εσωστρεφής ποιες θα ήταν? που μπορεί να κάνει γνωριμίες? πχ εγώ δε νιώθω καλά να συμμετέχω σε αθλήματα με άλλους άντρες και γενικά δε μου αρέσουν καθόλου τα αθλητικά.

----------


## Mara.Z

Admforall δεν θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας, και εγώ ψάχνω τα θέματά μου, το παλεύω... 

Η εσωστρέφεια-εξωστρεφεια, απλές ταμπέλες είναι. Ως προσωπικότητες είμαστε πολύπλευροι. Μοναδικοί. Και το καλούπι έσπασε...
Αυτό πιστεύω. Εχουμε τις φάσεις μας. Το θέμα είναι να βελτιώνεσαι κοινωνικά! Απάντηση στο πώς δεν υπάρχει, εγω κάποιες ιδέες έδωσα. Εσύ θα βρεις αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. 

Γιατί δεν νιώθεις καλά σε ένα ομαδικό αντρικό άθλημα? Ντρέπεσαι? Δοκίμασε, πειραματίσου. Μπες σε παρέες! να δεις που και εσύ θα απορρίπτεις. 
Εγώ πχ διάλεξα για μένα ένα άθλημα ατομικο να κάνω επειδή ο συντονισμός με την ομάδα ώρες-ώρες μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα! Για δουλειά διάλεξα κάτι πολύ κοινωνικό επειδή ακριβώς σαν μαθήτρια δεν ήμουν κοινωνική λόγω οικογένειας και συνθηκών. Και πάλι όλα αυτα δεν σου δίνουν ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ, κάποιες ενδείξεις σου δινουν για το που βαδίζεις...Κατηγορούμε την εσωστρέφεια, ενώ κάτι άλλο κουκουλωμένο υπάρχει που δεν φαίνεται και πρέπει να το φέρουμε στην επιφάνεια για να απαλλαγούμε απο δαύτο και να εξελιχθούμε. 

Αυτό που θα έλεγα σε κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία είναι *μικρά βήματα κοινωνικοποίησης*. 
Να βγαίνεις για βόλτα σε πολυσύχναστα μέρη. Κάτσε για καφέ μόνος σου σε μια γεμάτη καφετέρια. Πες μια καλημέρα στο φούρναρη. Μια σύντομη κουβέντα με τον ψιλικατζή. Καμιά απορία στο διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας. Ασήμαντα πράγματα επιφανειακά αλλά σε βγάζουν από το καβούκι σου, νιώθεις ότι δεν είναι απομονωμένος, είσαι μέλος μιας κοινωνίας. 
Μετά μπαίνεις σε μια ομάδα, αναλαμβάνεις ρόλο. Συμμετέχεις. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικό θεωρώ. Να αποκτάς την εμπειρία του "συμμετέχω-είμαι μέλος-προσφέρω". Δεν είμαι μια μονάδα. Μαθαίνω να συνυπάρχω με άτομα που έχουν διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες από το δικό μου χωρίς να πλακωνόμαστε (το τί είδους ομάδα το βρίσκει ο καθένας μόνος του, ανάλογα με το τί του ταιριάζει). 
Και μετά ανοίγεσαι, δίνεις το τηλέφωνό σου, κάνεις μια πρόταση σε άντρες-γυναίκες για εναν αγωνα, μια συναυλία, ένα θέατρο, μια παράσταση με χορο "θα πάω εκεί το Σαββατο, θέλεις να έρθεις? αν μπορείς, θα χαρώ". 
Για την παρέα είσαι ανοιχτός.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Admforall δεν θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας, και εγώ ψάχνω τα θέματά μου, το παλεύω... 
> 
> Η εσωστρέφεια-εξωστρεφεια, απλές ταμπέλες είναι. Ως προσωπικότητες είμαστε πολύπλευροι. Μοναδικοί. Και το καλούπι έσπασε...
> Αυτό πιστεύω. Εχουμε τις φάσεις μας. Το θέμα είναι να βελτιώνεσαι κοινωνικά! Απάντηση στο πώς δεν υπάρχει, εγω κάποιες ιδέες έδωσα. Εσύ θα βρεις αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. 
> 
> Εγώ πχ διάλεξα για μένα ένα άθλημα ατομικο να κάνω επειδή ο συντονισμός με την ομάδα ώρες-ώρες μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα! Για δουλειά διάλεξα κάτι πολύ κοινωνικό επειδή ακριβώς σαν μαθήτρια δεν ήμουν κοινωνική λόγω οικογένειας και συνθηκών. Και πάλι όλα αυτα δεν σου δίνουν ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ, κάποιες ενδείξεις σου δινουν για το που βαδίζεις...Κατηγορούμε την εσωστρέφεια, ενώ κάτι άλλο κουκουλωμένο υπάρχει που δεν φαίνεται και πρέπει να το φέρουμε στην επιφάνεια για να απαλλαγούμε απο δαύτο και να εξελιχθούμε. 
> 
> Αυτό που θα έλεγα σε κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία είναι *μικρά βήματα κοινωνικοποίησης*. 
> Να βγαίνεις για βόλτα σε πολυσύχναστα μέρη. Κάτσε για καφέ μόνος σου σε μια γεμάτη καφετέρια. Πες μια καλημέρα στο φούρναρη. Μια σύντομη κουβέντα με τον ψιλικατζή. Καμιά απορία στο διαχειριστή της πολυκατοικίας. Ασήμαντα πράγματα επιφανειακά αλλά σε βγάζουν από το καβούκι σου, νιώθεις ότι δεν είναι απομονωμένος, είσαι μέλος μιας κοινωνίας. 
> ...


Θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει μαζί σου.Αυτά που λες στη 2η παράγραφο του μηνύματος τα κάνω ήδη αλλά δεν βοηθάνε στο να αποκτήσεις φίλους.Σε καφέτερια,ταβέρνα κτλ στο 95% των περιπτώσεων πάω μόνος μου.Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν είναι γεμάτα αυτά τα μαγαζιά ή έχουν 1-2 τραπέζια άδεια 1 άντρας μόνος είναι απλά ανεπιθύμητος!! Εχω πάει και έχω φάει πόρτα πολλές φορές γιαυτόν τον λόγο..Απο 2 άτομα και πάνω (ή αν είσαι μόνος αλλά πχ επιχειρηματίας και αυτό φαίνεται) αποκτάς σεβασμό..Είναι αλλιώς..Εχει τύχει άλλη φορά να πάω σε καφέτερια σχεδόν γεμάτη και μετά απο μένα να έρθουν να καθίσουν 2 παρέες σε 2 άλλα τραπέζια και οι σερβιτόροι πήγαν και πήραν παραγγελία απο αυτούς και εγώ ήταν σαν να μην υπάρχω εκεί..Χρειάστηκε να κάνω 2 φορές νόημα για να έρθουν να μου πάρουν παραγγελία τη στιγμή που οι άλλοι στις παρέες εξυπηρετήθηκαν άμεσα.Η άλλη φορά είχαν 2 τραπέζια κενά και με έδιωξαν γιατί είπαν δεν είχαν (και μετά απο μένα το έδωσαν σε ένα ζευγάρι που μπήκε στο μαγαζί όταν εγώ έβγαινα και παρακολούθησα να δω τι θα τους πουν) ή σε άλλο μαγαζί ενώ είχαν με έλεγαν να καθίσω σε ένα τραπέζι πίσω απο το μπαρ...Ναι θεωρώ ότι στους μοναχικούς ανθρώπους παίζει και κοινωνική απομόνωση σε πολυσύχναστα μέρη. Και αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνει όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει...



> Γιατί δεν νιώθεις καλά σε ένα ομαδικό αντρικό άθλημα? Ντρέπεσαι? Δοκίμασε, πειραματίσου. Μπες σε παρέες! να δεις που και εσύ θα απορρίπτεις.


Ναι είναι και θέμα ντροπής αλλά και γενικά ότι αυτά δε θεωρώ ότι με γεμίζουν ως χαρακτήρα αλλά και ότι δεν έχω δυνατότητες γιαυτά και απο εκεί ίσως προκύπτει και το θέμα της ντροπής.Εχω δοκιμάσει παλιότερα όταν ήμουν παιδί σε ομάδες οπως οδηγισμό,χορευτικά,tae-kwon-do αλλά ένιωθα ότι δεν ανήκω εκεί.Δε μπορούσα να συγχρονιστώ εκεί μέσα στην ομάδα.Γιατί εκτός των άλλων έχω και ένα θέμα να μπερδεύω το δεξί με το αριστερό και γενικά μια εν γένει δυσκολία να ακολουθώ απλές οδηγίες προσανατολισμού..Και έτσι πολλές φορές όταν μου έλεγαν πχ δεξιά σου,εγώ το έψαχνα ή έκανα λάθος και έτσι είτε γελούσαν μαζί μου,είτε οι πιο σοβαροί που δε γελούσαν δε με ξαναέπαιζαν γιατί δεν ήθελαν τον "χαμένο" στην ομάδα τους.

Υ.Γ. Καταχρώμαι το θέμα του rolen αλλά πιστεύω ότι ίσως ακουστεί κάποια χρήσιμη συμβουλή.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Admforall δεν θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας, και εγώ ψάχνω τα θέματά μου, το παλεύω... 
> 
> Η εσωστρέφεια-εξωστρεφεια, απλές ταμπέλες είναι. Ως προσωπικότητες είμαστε πολύπλευροι. Μοναδικοί. Και το καλούπι έσπασε...
> Αυτό πιστεύω. Εχουμε τις φάσεις μας. Το θέμα είναι να βελτιώνεσαι κοινωνικά! Απάντηση στο πώς δεν υπάρχει, εγω κάποιες ιδέες έδωσα. Εσύ θα βρεις αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. 
> 
> Γιατί δεν νιώθεις καλά σε ένα ομαδικό αντρικό άθλημα? Ντρέπεσαι? Δοκίμασε, πειραματίσου. Μπες σε παρέες! να δεις που και εσύ θα απορρίπτεις. 
> Εγώ πχ διάλεξα για μένα ένα άθλημα ατομικο να κάνω επειδή ο συντονισμός με την ομάδα ώρες-ώρες μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα! Για δουλειά διάλεξα κάτι πολύ κοινωνικό επειδή ακριβώς σαν μαθήτρια δεν ήμουν κοινωνική λόγω οικογένειας και συνθηκών. Και πάλι όλα αυτα δεν σου δίνουν ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ, κάποιες ενδείξεις σου δινουν για το που βαδίζεις...Κατηγορούμε την εσωστρέφεια, ενώ κάτι άλλο κουκουλωμένο υπάρχει που δεν φαίνεται και πρέπει να το φέρουμε στην επιφάνεια για να απαλλαγούμε απο δαύτο και να εξελιχθούμε. 
> 
> Αυτό που θα έλεγα σε κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία είναι *μικρά βήματα κοινωνικοποίησης*. 
> ...


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις ένα ρολο μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις καλύτερα παρά να πιάσεις κουβέντα στον περιπτερά...Δηλαδή πρώτα μπαίνεις σε μια ομάδα , συμμετέχεις κάπου και ας νιώθεις και μονάδα και μετά τα άλλα..

----------


## Mara.Z

Παιδιά ανοίξτε ένα θέμα για την κοινωνική φοβία, νομίζω εκεί πρέπει να τα σχολιάζουμε αυτά...

Admforall, σε καφετέρια, ταβέρνα κλπ που λες, καλά κάνεις και πας μόνος σου! Και να συνεχίσεις! Αυτά που λες είναι απολυτα σωστά αλλά έχουν να κάνουν με το οτι η καφετέρια, η ταβέρνα κλπ είναι business, θέλουν κέρδος, άρα άτομα, πολλά άτομα, για να παραγγείλουν. Δεν σε βλέπουν σαν Admforalll που βγαίνεις για να ξεσκάσεις αλλά σαν ΜΙΑ τσέπη, άρα μια παραγγελία, ένας λογαριασμός. Θέλω να πω ότι όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις έχει σχέση με οικονομικά, όχι με τη δική σου αυτοεκτίμηση. Εγώ το πρότεινα σαν *αρχικό, πρώτο, μικρό βήμα κοινωνικοποίησης* - άμα είναι να πας σε μια ταβέρνα όπου είναι μαζεμένοι όλοι με τις παρέες τους, με την κοπελιά τους, ή με τη γυναίκα τους, με μωρά που κλαίνε και καρότσια, ε σόρρυ κιόλας, η αυτοεκτίμησή σου θα πιάσει πάτο, μη σου πω ότι θα σκάψεις και πιο βαθιά να χωθείς μέσα...
Ίσως πρωινές ώρες είναι καλύτερες για έναν καφέ αν δεν δουλεύεις. Αν δουλεύεις, είσαι μέσα όλη την ώρα? αν μπορείς να βγεις έξω, κλέψε μισή ώρα για έναν καφε και πιάσε κουβέντα με την κοπελα που δουλεύει εκει. Ή πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά το πρωί, μπορείς να πας ενα τεταρτο για εναν καφε, όλοι πάνε, και πιάσε κουβέντα με όποιον βρεις μπροστά σου, για αθλητικά, πολιτικά, περί κρίσης... Το θέμα είναι να λυθεί η γλώσσα και να μην κομπλάρεις. Μετά όταν το εξασκήσεις θα δεις ότι τελικά δεν ήταν κάτι δύσκολο. 
Από άθλημα, δεν πας έστω για ένα τρέξιμο? που είναι ατομικό, είσαι μόνος σου, με τη μουσική σου, εκτονώνεσαι, αλλάζει παραστάσεις και ο εγκέφαλος, εκκρίνει και τις ενδορφίνες του άρα γίνεσαι πιο happy, και μετά αν σου αρέσει το παίρνεις και πιο σοβαρά, μπαίνεις σε κανένα σύλλογο δρομέων, συμμετεχοντας πχ σε αγώνες, κάνεις και τα ταξιδάκια σου, γνωρίζεις και άλλο κόσμο κλπ.
Αυτό με το δεξια-αριστερα που λες Οκ so what? θα το κανεις 1-2-3 θα μάθεις στο τέλος. Και τι έγινε? Don't give up!
Σίγουρα η ομάδα έχει κάποιες ισορροπίες και κανόνες που πρέπει όλοι να ακολουθούν, αλλιώς τους πετάει έξω, αλλά και πάλι γιατί να μη δοκιμάσεις ξανά? να πειραματιστείς? εσένα θα γνωρίσεις καλύτερα!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις ένα ρολο μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις καλύτερα παρά να πιάσεις κουβέντα στον περιπτερά...Δηλαδή πρώτα μπαίνεις σε μια ομάδα , συμμετέχεις κάπου και ας νιώθεις και μονάδα και μετά τα άλλα..


Είναι πιο εύκολο να πεις μια καλημέρα στον περιπτερά και να τα κάνεις μαντάρα! μετά απλώς δεν ξαναπάς στο ίδιο περίπτερο. Τόσα υπάρχουν. 
Η ομάδα προυποθέτει ότι έχεις κάποιο βαθμό κοινωνικής εκπαίδευσης για να ενταχθείς και να είσαι λειτουργικός. Αμα είσαι κοινωνικά αγραμματος, πώς θα τα καταφέρεις? αν δεν ανοίγεις το στόμα σου να πεις μια καλημέρα, η ιδια η ομάδα θα σε στοχοποιήσει, και θα πετάξει έξω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Είναι πιο εύκολο να πεις μια καλημέρα στον περιπτερά και να τα κάνεις μαντάρα! μετά απλώς δεν ξαναπάς στο ίδιο περίπτερο. Τόσα υπάρχουν. 
> Η ομάδα προυποθέτει ότι έχεις κάποιο βαθμό κοινωνικής εκπαίδευσης για να ενταχθείς και να είσαι λειτουργικός. Αμα είσαι κοινωνικά αγραμματος, πώς θα τα καταφέρεις? αν δεν ανοίγεις το στόμα σου να πεις μια καλημέρα, η ιδια η ομάδα θα σε στοχοποιήσει, και θα πετάξει έξω.


Να τα κάνεις μαντάρα ναι είναι το μόνο εύκολο ! :p
Eμένα η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι εντός μια ομάδας λειτουργείς καλύτερα, κρύβεσαι ας πούμε πίσω από αυτό το ρόλο και μπορεί να πεις και δυο κουβέντες παραπάνω πιο αυθόρμητα αφού θα έχεις ένα σημείο επαφής. Όπως και αν πας στον περιπτερά και τα κάνεις μαντάρα δεν πας απλά σε άλλον περιπτερά, σου μένει αυτό, μετά το κάνει πιο δύσκολο...
Εντάξει δεν ξέρω μπορεί να είναι αναλόγως τον άνθρωπο, αλλά αυτό το λέω μια κουβέντα παραπάνω στον ψιλικατζή φαίνεται πιο δύσκολο από το να πας σε μια δραστηριότητα κλπ. Οι εξωστρεφείς λένε μια κουβέντα παραπάνω και κάνουν γνωριμίες όπου σταθούν και όπου βρεθούν, οι πιο κλειστοί νομίζω σε ομάδες καλύτερα...Εντάξει φαντάζομαι κάθε ένας ξεκινάει με ότι του φαίνεται πιο εύκολο. Οφ τόπικ!

----------


## Mara.Z

Οταν έχεις κοινωνική φοβία το θέμα είναι να εκτεθείς, όχι να κρυφτείς πίσω από μια ομάδα, ή έναν φίλο που σε καπελώνει! αυτό δεν είναι κοινωνική ανάπτυξη, είναι ψευδαίσθηση ότι κάνεις κάτι ενώ στην ουσία δεν κάνεις τίποτα. Ουτε καν μια σκόρπια προσπάθεια δεν κάνεις. 
Μη σου πω ότι και η σκορπια προσπάθεια στην κοινωνική φοβία περισσότερο βοηθάει... εξ ου και αυτό που πρότεινα με τον περιπτερά. 
Αν να τα κάνεις μαντάρα με τον περιπτερά και καταρρακωθεί η όποια ελάχιστη αυτοπεποίθησή σου, και κλειστείς ακόμα περισσότερο στο καβούκι σου, αντί να πας σε ένα όποιο άλλο περίπτερο, εντάξει πιστεύω ότι τότε μια βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό είναι απαραίτητη. Μπορεί να είναι αγοραφοβία, όχι κοινωνική φοβία...

----------


## cdeleted29517

To να κρυφτείς είναι τρόπος του λέγειν, απλά θα έχεις ένα σημείο επαφής να κάνεις 2 ερωτήσεις παραπάνω και όλα θα έρθουν πιο ανώδυνα, η ανάπτυξη κλπ. Ε άμα μπορείς φυσικά εξ αρχής να πας και στον περιπτερά πήγαινε! :D

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σιγά το δύσκολο να πας στον περιπτερά να πεις μια καλημέρα και το προϊόν που θες να αγοράσεις..Oντως μέχρι και τα 20 μου ακόμη και αυτό μου φαινόταν βουνό.Πήγαινα να αγοράσω και μίλαγα με φωνή που σχεδόν έτρεμε.Αλλά την βασική επικοινωνία την έχω εξασκήσει χρόνια τώρα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να την κάνω.Και σε "επισήμους" δηλαδή δημάρχους,υπουργούς,βουλευ τές έχω μιλήσει για τα τυπικά μέσω της δουλειάς μου και συνεχίζω να το κάνω.Γενικά άμα έχω στο μυαλό μου ένα πλάνο συζήτησης για το προς τα που θα κινήθει η συζήτηση δεν έχω θέμα,μιλάω άνετα και σε γυναίκες.πχ Την προηγούμενη κυριακή που έφευγα απο την ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία ήθελα να μάθω που είναι μια συγκεκριμένη οδός.Ρωτάω μια κοπέλα λοιπόν να μου πει και το έκανα ευγενικά άνετα και χωρίς άγχος.Γιατί ήξερα τις 2 προοπτικές της συζήτησης.Ειτε θα μου έλεγε "δε ξέρω" ή "να πας απο εκεί.." τελικά ήξερε είπα "ευχαριστώ πολύ.γεια σου" και έφυγα.Το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό..Το θέμα είναι που στην ευχή βρίσκεις το θάρρος να δεις πχ στο δρόμο κάποια που σου αρέσει,να πας να της μιλήσεις και να την κερδίσεις..Εκεί είναι όλο το "ζουμί"...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το θέμα είναι που στην ευχή βρίσκεις το θάρρος να δεις πχ στο δρόμο κάποια που σου αρέσει,να πας να της μιλήσεις και να την κερδίσεις..Εκεί είναι όλο το "ζουμί"...


Εξαρτάται...
Τι χαρακτήρας είναι, τί κριτήρια έχει, τί επίπεδο, τί φάση γουστάρει, τί ψάχνει, τί θέλει, πού κυκλοφορεί, κλπ κλπ
Εξαρτάται τί θέλεις και εσύ. 

Νομίζω μια καλή πρόταση είναι να την πλησιάσεις διακριτικά και αθώα! και χωρίς στρεσάρισμα, να ρωτήσεις μια οδό όπως είπες στο παράδειγμα σου, ή ένα όνομα γιατρού, δικηγορου, φαρμακείου που παίζει να είναι εκεί κοντά να σου πει οδηγίες. Χωρίς να την καρφώνεις με το βλέμμα ή να βγάζει μάτι ότι ψάχνεσαι. Ή σου τρέχουν τα σάλια. 
Εξαρταται πόση τέχνη έχεις όμως, και να μην την προσβάλλεις και να πιάσεις κουβέντα και να κάνεις τη γνωριμία. 
Και αντί να ζητήσεις τηλέφωνο στο τέλος, αν σου φανεί αδιακρισία, μπορείς απλά να πεις ότι συχνάζω στο τάδε μαγαζί, αν θέλεις έλα κανένα απόγευμα για έναν καφέ. 
Αλλά για άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία ή ακόμα χειρότερα αγοραφοβία, το θεωρώ άθλο όλο αυτό.

Γενικά όταν είσαι μόνος-η και θέλεις να προσεγγίσεις κάποιον-α θεωρώ είναι πιο εύκολο. 
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω κολλήσει στο πώς προσεγγίζεις κάποιον σε συνεστίαση, σε επαγγελματικό γεύμα, με πολλά τραπέζια και φαγητό, και κάθε παρέα και τραπέζι, όπου όλοι τρώνε, μιλάνε, με την παρέα τους. Ο οποίος κάθεται με άλλη παρέα σε άλλο τραπέζι και δεν ξέρεις κανέναν τους. Εστω για μια τυπική γνωριμία! επαγγελματικά! Και ας πούμε ότι ο διοργανωτής δεν μπορεί να κάνει τις απαραίτητες συστάσεις. 
Τί θα κάνατε εδώ? Πως θα προσεγγίζατε?

----------


## rolen

> Νομίζω μια καλή πρόταση είναι να την πλησιάσεις διακριτικά και αθώα! και χωρίς στρεσάρισμα, να ρωτήσεις μια οδό όπως είπες στο παράδειγμα σου, ή ένα όνομα γιατρού, δικηγορου, φαρμακείου που παίζει να είναι εκεί κοντά να σου πει οδηγίες. Χωρίς να τηνκαρφώνεις με το βλέμμα ή να βγάζει μάτι ότι ψάχνεσαι. Ή σου τρέχουν τα σάλια. 
> Εξαρταται πόση τέχνη έχεις όμως, και να μην την προσβάλλεις και να πιάσεις κουβέντα και να κάνεις τη γνωριμία. 
> Και αντί να ζητήσεις τηλέφωνο στο τέλος, αν σου φανεί αδιακρισία, μπορείς απλά να πεις ότι συχνάζω στο τάδε μαγαζί, αν θέλεις έλα κανένα απόγευμα για έναν καφέ. 
> Αλλά για άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία ή ακόμα χειρότερα αγοραφοβία, το θεωρώ άθλο όλο αυτό.
> 
> Γενικά όταν είσαι μόνος-η και θέλεις να προσεγγίσεις κάποιον-α θεωρώ είναι πιο εύκολο. 
> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω κολλήσει στο πώς προσεγγίζεις κάποιον σε συνεστίαση, σε επαγγελματικό γεύμα, με πολλά τραπέζια και φαγητό, και κάθε παρέα και τραπέζι, όπου όλοι τρώνε, μιλάνε, με την παρέα τους. Ο οποίος κάθεται με άλλη παρέα σε άλλο τραπέζι και δεν ξέρεις κανέναν τους. Εστω για μια τυπική γνωριμία! επαγγελματικά! Και ας πούμε ότι ο διοργανωτής δεν μπορεί να κάνει τις απαραίτητες συστάσεις. 
> Τί θα κάνατε εδώ? Πως θα προσεγγίζατε?


Είμαι άτομο που δεν έχει καθόλου την τέχνη να προσεγγίζω γυναίκα και τα σχετικά. Και για μόνος που είσαι, δε συμφωνώ ότι είναι εύκολο να προσεγγίσεις κοπέλα. Ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά τον εαυτό μου, και όχι δεν πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία ή αγοραφοβία! Απ'αυτό που πάσχω όμως, είναι παντελώς έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης! Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πάρα πολύ συγκεκριμένο! Φοβάμαι να μιλήσω σε γυναίκα που μ'αρέσει, όχι σε άντρα, η να ρωτήσω μια γυναίκα μια οδό ξέρω'γώ! Γιατί φοβάμαι να πλησιάσω γυναίκα που μ'αρέσει; Γιατί είμαι άκρως απελπισμένος επειδή τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια τρώω άκυρα! Δεν ξέρω πως να πιάνω την κουβέντα σε κοπέλα, και όσες φορές δοκίμασα, απέτυχα! Σόρυ που θα το πω αυτό, χωρίς να θέλω να βρίσω ή να προσβάλλω τις γυναίκες, άλλα οι περισσότερες γυναίκες, *όχι όλες,* είναι υποψιασμένες. Τι θέλω να πω μ'αυτό. Ότι όταν τις πλησιάζεις να τις ρωτήσεις κάτι, οτιδήποτε, νομίζουν ότι πας να τις την πέσεις και σου φέρονται ανάλογα! Πριν πέσετε οι γυναίκες πάνω να με φάτε ζωντανό, έχω εισπράξει πάρα πολύ δυναμικά τέτοιες συμπεριφορές! Όσο, για τον τρόπο μου, τι να κάνω, δε μου βγαίνει! Αυτόν ξέρω και τέλος! Δεν είναι πρόγραμμα να το σβήσω και τέλος! Τι να κάνω!

Εσύ Μάρα, απ'όσο μού'δωσες να καταλάβω τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να επικοινωνείς και με τα 2 φύλα άνετα. Και πολύ καλά κάνεις! Και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Όμως, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή εσύ μπορείς να μιλάς άνετα ότι ντε και καλά μπορώ εγώ και όλος ο κόσμος! Είναι πολύ εύκολο στα λόγια. Το φλερτ, η τό'χεις ή δεν τό'χεις!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Είμαι άτομο που δεν έχει καθόλου την τέχνη να προσεγγίζω γυναίκα και τα σχετικά. Και για μόνος που είσαι, δε συμφωνώ ότι είναι εύκολο να προσεγγίσεις κοπέλα. Ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά τον εαυτό μου, και όχι δεν πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία ή αγοραφοβία! Απ'αυτό που πάσχω όμως, είναι παντελώς έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης! Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πάρα πολύ συγκεκριμένο! Φοβάμαι να μιλήσω σε γυναίκα που μ'αρέσει, όχι σε άντρα, η να ρωτήσω μια γυναίκα μια οδό ξέρω'γώ! Γιατί φοβάμαι να πλησιάσω γυναίκα που μ'αρέσει; Γιατί είμαι άκρως απελπισμένος επειδή τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια τρώω άκυρα! Δεν ξέρω πως να πιάνω την κουβέντα σε κοπέλα, και όσες φορές δοκίμασα, απέτυχα! Σόρυ που θα το πω αυτό, χωρίς να θέλω να βρίσω ή να προσβάλλω τις γυναίκες, άλλα οι περισσότερες γυναίκες, *όχι όλες,* είναι υποψιασμένες. Τι θέλω να πω μ'αυτό. Ότι όταν τις πλησιάζεις να τις ρωτήσεις κάτι, οτιδήποτε, νομίζουν ότι πας να τις την πέσεις και σου φέρονται ανάλογα! Πριν πέσετε οι γυναίκες πάνω να με φάτε ζωντανό, έχω εισπράξει πάρα πολύ δυναμικά τέτοιες συμπεριφορές! Όσο, για τον τρόπο μου, τι να κάνω, δε μου βγαίνει! Αυτόν ξέρω και τέλος! Δεν είναι πρόγραμμα να το σβήσω και τέλος! Τι να κάνω!
> 
> Εσύ Μάρα, απ'όσο μού'δωσες να καταλάβω τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να επικοινωνείς και με τα 2 φύλα άνετα. Και πολύ καλά κάνεις! Και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Όμως, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή εσύ μπορείς να μιλάς άνετα ότι ντε και καλά μπορώ εγώ και όλος ο κόσμος! Είναι πολύ εύκολο στα λόγια. Το φλερτ, η τό'χεις ή δεν τό'χεις!


Δεν πάει έτσι ρε, ναι η το χεις ή δεν το ΄χεις αλλά υπάρχει πάντα περιθώριο για βελτίωση, περισσότερη άνεση κλπ. Και ένας με κοινωνική φοβία τι θα πει? Α δεν το έχω πάει και τελείωσε? όχι...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν ξέρω πως να πιάνω την κουβέντα σε κοπέλα, και όσες φορές δοκίμασα, απέτυχα! Σόρυ που θα το πω αυτό, χωρίς να θέλω να βρίσω ή να προσβάλλω τις γυναίκες, άλλα οι περισσότερες γυναίκες, *όχι όλες,* είναι υποψιασμένες. Τι θέλω να πω μ'αυτό. Ότι όταν τις πλησιάζεις να τις ρωτήσεις κάτι, οτιδήποτε, νομίζουν ότι πας να τις την πέσεις και σου φέρονται ανάλογα!


Τα λάθη σου δείχνουν το δρόμο! 
Μαζί με όλα όσα σου έγραψα πιο πάνω, θεωρώ ότι είναι χρήσιμο για σένα να σκεφτείς τί κριτήρια έχεις για να πλησιάσεις μια κοπέλα, γιατί αυτήν και όχι κάποια άλλη. Τί είναι αυτό που σε τραβάει σε αυτήν, και δεν εννοώ εμφάνιση. Μήπως πλησιάζεις κατηγορία που δεν σου ταιριάζει? 
Αυτό που λες έχει να κάνει με κατά πόσο εμπνέεις σιγουριά, ασφάλεια και εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτούς που σε βλέπουν. Αμα εσυ δεν πιστεύεις στην αξία σου, γιατί να πιστέψει η οποια κοπέλα σε δει τυχαία στο δρόμο? Ό,τι πιστεύεις, αντανακλάται στο προσωπο σου!
Και χυλόπιτα όλοι+ολες έχουμε φάει! Δεν είσαι ο μόνος! Δεν αυτοπροσδιορίζομαστε όμως από αυτό!

----------


## ironman

μπακουρη παρε εναν οδηγο προσεγγισης για γυναικες. ππαγαλισε πεντε δεκα πραγματα μεχρι να σου γινουν δευτερη φυση και εξασκοντας αυτα σιγα σιγα θα λυθει και η γλωσσα σου και θα λες και εσυ τα δικα σου λυσεις υπαρχουν απλα να ελεις να τις δεις δεν λεω να γινεις και ο λαρρυ κινγκ απο εκει και περα στο φιναλε ακομα και αν η επικοινωνια δεν ειναι η βιρτουοζιτε σου αν ειναι να σου κατσει θα σου κατσει ακομα και αν εισαι σχετικα λιγομιλητος ξερεις ποσοι ουγκ εκει εξω βγαινουν με τα καληυτερα μωρα?αστο ασε που η γυναικα θελει αρσενικο οχι τον νικο μουτσινα να ειναι περιγραφικος και κατινα μεχρι αηδιας. εχει φιλες γιαυτην την δουλεια. θαρρος λοιπον μαθε και πεντε δεκα τακτικες σωστης προσεγγισης και αργα η γρηγρα η γλωσσα θα λυθει

----------


## rolen

> μπακουρη παρε εναν οδηγο προσεγγισης για γυναικες. ππαγαλισε πεντε δεκα πραγματα μεχρι να σου γινουν δευτερη φυση και εξασκοντας αυτα σιγα σιγα θα λυθει και η γλωσσα σου και θα λες και εσυ τα δικα σου λυσεις υπαρχουν απλα να ελεις να τις δεις δεν λεω να γινεις και ο λαρρυ κινγκ απο εκει και περα στο φιναλε ακομα και αν η επικοινωνια δεν ειναι η βιρτουοζιτε σου αν ειναι να σου κατσει θα σου κατσει ακομα και αν εισαι σχετικα λιγομιλητος ξερεις ποσοι ουγκ εκει εξω βγαινουν με τα καληυτερα μωρα?αστο ασε που η γυναικα θελει αρσενικο οχι τον νικο μουτσινα να ειναι περιγραφικος και κατινα μεχρι αηδιας. εχει φιλες γιαυτην την δουλεια. θαρρος λοιπον μαθε και πεντε δεκα τακτικες σωστης προσεγγισης και αργα η γρηγρα η γλωσσα θα λυθει


Tony Stark, πρώτον και βασικόν, που μπορώ να βρω οδηγό προσέγγισης για γυναίκες; Αυτά τα 5-10 πράγματα (πόσα είναι) που μου λες να παπαγαλίσω, απ'αυτόν τον οδηγό προσέγγισης τα βρίσκω; Αυτό με τους ΟΥΓΚ ξαναπέστο!

----------


## ironman

> Tony Stark, πρώτον και βασικόν, που μπορώ να βρω οδηγό προσέγγισης για γυναίκες; Αυτά τα 5-10 πράγματα (πόσα είναι) που μου λες να παπαγαλίσω, απ'αυτόν τον οδηγό προσέγγισης τα βρίσκω; Αυτό με τους ΟΥΓΚ ξαναπέστο!


ψαχτο στο ιντερνετ γκουγκλαρε τροποι προσεγγισης σε μια γυναικα πως να ριξω μια γυναικα βρωμαει ο τοπος απο αυτα κανε ερευνα βρες αυτα που σου ταιριαζουν εσενα σαν ιδιοσυγκρασια το θεμα ειναι να σπασεις τον παγο μετα ολο και θα βρισκεις πραγματα να λες για μια ταινια γι μια συναυλια που γινεται στην περιοχη ειπαμε μουτσιναδες δεν θελουν οι γκομενες ουτε χασκογελα χαχανητα και λεπτομερειες για το καθε τι απλα να μην εισαι και μαγκωμενος ανετος σοβαρος βρες και 3 4 αστειακια να λες οταν χρειαζεται χωρις να γινεσαι φαρσοκωμοδια ομως καθε φορα μετα απο εκει και περα θα ψυχολογησεις και την κοπελα τι της αρεσει το ξαναλεω λοιπον υπαρχουν εκει εξω ζωα ορθια βοδια που τους λες καλημερα και εχουν ξυνισμενα μουτρα διαρκως στραβωμενα που με το ζορι μπορουν να αρθροσουν πεντε προτασεις που κυκλοφορουν τα καλυτερα μωρα κι οταν λεω τα καλυτερα δεν μιλαω για εξωτερικη εμφανιση μονο αλλα και για κατι χαρακτηρες χαρα θεου

----------


## Deleted-150217

Φίλε rolen απο τη στιγμή που μπορείς να μιλάς άνετα σε άντρες και να κάνεις φίλους face to face θα έλεγα ότι ίσως θα σε βοηθούσε να βρεις άτομα πιο κοινωνικά απο σένα που "χώνονται" σε γυναίκες κτλ και ίσως λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου.Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι και αυτό να το κάνω.πχ και στο σχολείο/φροντιστήριο κτλ δύσκολα μιλούσα σε κάποιον.Και επίσης δε μου έκανε κανείς παρέα.Μόνο όταν πήγα σε μια τεχνική σχολή και ήμουν απουσιολόγος,τότε με πλησιάζαν όλοι οι "κοπανατζήδες" της τάξης για να τους καλύπτω τις απουσίες (κάτι που έκανα χωρίς πρόβλημα χαχαχα) ή κάτι άλλοι να τους αφήνω να αντιγράφουν σε κανένα τεστ κτλ αλλά πραγματικούς φίλους δεν κατάφερα να κάνω..
Για το άλλο που αναφέρεις όσες φορές έχω ρωτήσει κάποια γυναίκα για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία,δεν εισέπραξα άρνηση ή κακή συμπεριφορά.Ισως γιατί το έκανα καθαρά για να μάθω όντως την πληροφορία και όχι για να της την πέσω,αφού απο την στιγμή και μετά που θα μάθω αυτό που θέλω, απλά την ευχαριστώ,χαιρετώ ευγενικά και φεύγω χωρίς να δείχνω σε καμμιά περίπτωση ότι το έκανα για να της την πέσω..



> Αλλά για άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία ή ακόμα χειρότερα αγοραφοβία, το θεωρώ άθλο όλο αυτό.
> 
> Γενικά όταν είσαι μόνος-η και θέλεις να προσεγγίσεις κάποιον-α θεωρώ είναι πιο εύκολο. 
> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω κολλήσει στο πώς προσεγγίζεις κάποιον σε συνεστίαση, σε επαγγελματικό γεύμα, με πολλά τραπέζια και φαγητό, και κάθε παρέα και τραπέζι, όπου όλοι τρώνε, μιλάνε, με την παρέα τους. Ο οποίος κάθεται με άλλη παρέα σε άλλο τραπέζι και δεν ξέρεις κανέναν τους. Εστω για μια τυπική γνωριμία! επαγγελματικά! Και ας πούμε ότι ο διοργανωτής δεν μπορεί να κάνει τις απαραίτητες συστάσεις. 
> Τί θα κάνατε εδώ? Πως θα προσεγγίζατε?


Πράγματι αυτό που έγραψες είναι τεράστιος άθλος για μένα να το κάνω έξω στο δρόμο..Τώρα πως προσεγγίζω σε τέτοια περίπτωση που μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές.Η άλλες φορές τυχαίνει να πάω κάπου με το "εργαλείο" της δουλειάς όπου θα είναι πολλά άτομα.Εκει λοιπόν ρωτώ ποιος είναι ο υπεύθυνος,τι θέλει να κάνω εδώ και κάνω χωρίς άγχος.Τα πρώτα χρόνια έτρεμε η ψυχή μου για το πως θα πάω,τι θα με ρωτήσουν κτλ.Μετά το ξεπέρασα και πηγαίνω άνετα
πχ Πάω σε ένα τραπέζι που έχει άδεια θέση.Χαιρετώ "γεια σας..είναι κενή η θέση?" και αν μου πουν ναι "να καθίσω?" και αν πάλι μου πουν ναι καθόμαι και συστήνομαι "είμαι ο "admforall" απο την επιχείρηση τάδε,σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε" και μένω εκεί.Κάθομαι και παρακολουθώ τους άλλους να μιλάνε και δεν μιλάω αν δε μου απευθύνουν το λόγο...Αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος κάτι,θα απαντήσω και ίσως ρωτήσω το ίδιο ανάλογα την ερώτηση.Αν δεν είναι κενή τελικά η θέση θα πάω να ρωτήσω σε άλλο τραπέζι.Δεν αγχώνομαι δηλαδή γιατί έχω πάει για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό.Ξέρω πανω-κατω γιατί πήγα εκεί,τι θα με ρωτήσουν και έχω ήδη ένα πλάνο συζήτησης στο μυαλό μου που συνήθως σε εξαιρετικά σπάνια περίπτωση δεν θα μου βγει..
Η τυχαίνει κάποιες φορές να πάω σε συναντήσεις ατόμων απο φόρουμ τεχνολογίας.Εκει συνήθως είμαι άγνωστος μεταξύ αγνώστων σε face to face κατάσταση αλλά με κάποια άτομα μιλάμε στο φόρουμ όπως εδώ μεταξύ μας και έτσι μετά τις αρχικές συστάσεις,θα μιλήσουμε για το χόμπυ μας δηλαδή κινητά οπότε γιατί να αγχωθώ για μια συζήτηση που ξέρω πως θα κινήθει? Τελευταία στην ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία που πήγα κάποιες φορές και συνεχίζω να πηγαίνω,όταν πήγα εκεί είχα πολύ άγχος και ειδικά όταν είδα ότι θα είμαι μόνος μου με καμμιά 20αρια άγνωστες γυναίκες.Η ψυχολόγος το κατάλαβε (της είχα πει για μένα κάποια πράγματα απο πριν) και με καθησύχασε λέγοντας μου να νιώσω ασφαλής και να μην αγχωθώ.Σε 10 λεπτά μου είχε φύγει το άγχος και ήμουν άνετος και στις ασκήσεις και έκανα και ερωτήσεις..!! Να φανταστείς ότι ούτε καν στο σχολείο,σχολή δε σήκωνα χέρι για να κάνω μια ερώτηση/απορία γιατί φοβομουν οτι θα παρεξηγηθώ
Αυτό που με αγχώνει εμένα και πιστεύω και τον φίλο rolen είναι οι άπειρες μεταβλητές που μπορεί να έχει κάποια συζήτηση με μια γυναίκα που πας να της την "πέσεις"...

----------


## Mara.Z

Αdmforall, μου αρέσει η τακτική σου! άρα πρέπει να δουλέψω ένα πλάνο συζήτησης εκ των προτέρων, που σημαίνει να πάω καλά διαβασμένη πάνω σε κάποια υποφήψια θέματα. 
Εγώ φοβόμουν ότι αν μιλήσω θα στοχοποιηθώ και θα γελάνε μαζί μου, σχολείο ή σχολή... άστα... Αυτό το ξεπέρασα με τη λογική "όρμα κι ό,τι γίνει" .

Σχετικά με την κοπέλα, θα πρότεινα μην το σκέφτεσαι ότι ντε και καλά πας να της την πέσεις, μπερδεύει τα πράγματα δες το πιο χαλαρά! το χαλαρό, με χιούμορ στυλάκι πάντα κερδίζει! και να μην τη ρίξεις, κέρδισες μια γνωστή, οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι επιφυλλάσσει το μέλλον !

Kαι η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο! Μην παραμελείτε την εμφάνιση σας. Ρούχα, παπούτσια, πεντακάθαρο μαλλί, όλα αυτα δείχνουν αξιοπρέπεια και άνεση.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Δεν πάει έτσι ρε, ναι η το χεις ή δεν το ΄χεις αλλά υπάρχει πάντα περιθώριο για βελτίωση, περισσότερη άνεση κλπ. Και ένας με κοινωνική φοβία τι θα πει? Α δεν το έχω πάει και τελείωσε? όχι...


Nαι δυστυχώς έτσι θα πει...Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κάνεις "γαργάρα" όλο αυτό και να πέσεις στα "βαθιά" είναι να παίζεται η επιβίωση σου.



> Αdmforall, μου αρέσει η τακτική σου! άρα πρέπει να δουλέψω ένα πλάνο συζήτησης εκ των προτέρων, που σημαίνει να πάω καλά διαβασμένη πάνω σε κάποια υποφήψια θέματα. 
> Εγώ φοβόμουν ότι αν μιλήσω θα στοχοποιηθώ και θα γελάνε μαζί μου, σχολείο ή σχολή... άστα... Αυτό το ξεπέρασα με τη λογική "όρμα κι ό,τι γίνει" .


Α γεια σου..Εγώ αυτό το νομίζω ακόμη και γιαυτό αποφεύγω συνήθως να μιλάω όταν δεν έχω το πλάνο συζήτησης.Αν και ουσιαστικά δε θα το έλεγα τόσο πλάνο συζήτησης όσο αναγκαστικά ότι θα πρέπει να το κάνω για να βγει η δουλειά..Γιατί πολύ απλά αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω αφού οι γονείς μου δε με στήριζαν όταν ενηλικιώθηκα και αν δεν έκανα ότι πέρναγε απο το χέρι μου για να επιβιώσω,θα είχα πεθάνει της πείνας...Το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης είναι πολύ ισχυρό.Τώρα για φίλους,σχέσεις κτλ κακά τα ψέμματα...Και χωρίς αυτά ζει κάποιος άνθρωπος.Ναι σίγουρα πονάει να μην τα έχεις,κάποιες φορές τόσο πολύ που δε θες καν να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα πχ να πας στην δουλειά αλλά στη τελική κουτσά-στραβά-ανάποδα με πόνο και θλίψη μοναξιάς η μέρα στο τέλος θα περάσει..



> Σχετικά με την κοπέλα, θα πρότεινα μην το σκέφτεσαι ότι ντε και καλά πας να της την πέσεις, μπερδεύει τα πράγματα δες το πιο χαλαρά! το χαλαρό, με χιούμορ στυλάκι πάντα κερδίζει! και να μην τη ρίξεις, κέρδισες μια γνωστή, οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι επιφυλλάσσει το μέλλον !


Καταρχήν δεν πάω να της την πέσω..Σε αυτη που θα πήγαινα να της την πέσω και όχι απλά να ρωτήσω κάτι που θέλω να μάθω,δε θα πήγαινα καν να της μιλήσω.Οκ εκτός απο μια φορά που μου άρεσε κάποια και πήγα στον επαγγελματικό χώρο της και με "επαιρνε" όπως φαινόταν να της ζητήσω να βγούμε αλλά τελικά μάσησα και μετά δεν ξαναπήγα..
Μέσα απο αυτό το site έχω κάνει κάποιες πολύ καλές φίλες οι οποίες μου έχουν πει ότι είμαι μια χαρά παιδί,αφιέρωσαν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους και μου έχουν δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές αλλά εγώ δυσκολευόμαι κάπως να τις ακολουθήσω...



> Kαι η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο! Μην παραμελείτε την εμφάνιση σας. Ρούχα, παπούτσια, πεντακάθαρο μαλλί, όλα αυτα δείχνουν αξιοπρέπεια και άνεση.


Συμφωνώ αυτά είναι αυτονόητα ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Nαι δυστυχώς έτσι θα πει...Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κάνεις "γαργάρα" όλο αυτό και να πέσεις στα "βαθιά" είναι να παίζεται η επιβίωση σου.
> 
> Α γεια σου..Εγώ αυτό το νομίζω ακόμη και γιαυτό αποφεύγω συνήθως να μιλάω όταν δεν έχω το πλάνο συζήτησης.Αν και ουσιαστικά δε θα το έλεγα τόσο πλάνο συζήτησης όσο αναγκαστικά ότι θα πρέπει να το κάνω για να βγει η δουλειά..Γιατί πολύ απλά αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω αφού οι γονείς μου δε με στήριζαν όταν ενηλικιώθηκα και αν δεν έκανα ότι πέρναγε απο το χέρι μου για να επιβιώσω,θα είχα πεθάνει της πείνας..*.Το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης είναι πολύ ισχυρό.Τώρα για φίλους,σχέσεις κτλ κακά τα ψέμματα...Και χωρίς αυτά ζει κάποιος άνθρωπος.Ναι σίγουρα πονάει να μην τα έχεις,κάποιες φορές τόσο πολύ που δε θες καν να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα πχ να πας στην δουλειά αλλά στη τελική κουτσά-στραβά-ανάποδα με πόνο και θλίψη μοναξιάς η μέρα στο τέλος θα περάσει..*
> 
> Καταρχήν δεν πάω να της την πέσω..Σε αυτη που θα πήγαινα να της την πέσω και όχι απλά να ρωτήσω κάτι που θέλω να μάθω,δε θα πήγαινα καν να της μιλήσω.Οκ εκτός απο μια φορά που μου άρεσε κάποια και πήγα στον επαγγελματικό χώρο της και με "επαιρνε" όπως φαινόταν να της ζητήσω να βγούμε αλλά τελικά μάσησα και μετά δεν ξαναπήγα..
> Μέσα απο αυτό το site έχω κάνει κάποιες πολύ καλές φίλες οι οποίες μου έχουν πει ότι είμαι μια χαρά παιδί,αφιέρωσαν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους και μου έχουν δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές αλλά εγώ δυσκολευόμαι κάπως να τις ακολουθήσω...
> 
> Συμφωνώ αυτά είναι αυτονόητα ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν


Ταυτίζομαι....αλλά και με αυτή την λογική που θα πας και τι θα κάνεις? Μόνο αν φτάσεις τον εαυτό σου στα άκρα, να αναγκαστείς δηλαδή να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου....να το κάνεις εσύ δηλαδή θέμα επιβίωσης....πχ δουλειά ή κάπου που να μην μπορείς να'' ξεφύγεις'' από τους ανθρώπους, αλλά τι αυτό καλό είναι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αdmforall, μου αρέσει η τακτική σου! άρα πρέπει να δουλέψω ένα πλάνο συζήτησης εκ των προτέρων, που σημαίνει να πάω καλά διαβασμένη πάνω σε κάποια υποφήψια θέματα. 
> Εγώ φοβόμουν ότι αν μιλήσω θα στοχοποιηθώ και θα γελάνε μαζί μου, σχολείο ή σχολή... άστα... Αυτό το ξεπέρασα με τη λογική "όρμα κι ό,τι γίνει" .
> 
> Σχετικά με την κοπέλα, θα πρότεινα μην το σκέφτεσαι ότι ντε και καλά πας να της την πέσεις, μπερδεύει τα πράγματα δες το πιο χαλαρά! το χαλαρό, με χιούμορ στυλάκι πάντα κερδίζει! και να μην τη ρίξεις, κέρδισες μια γνωστή, οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι επιφυλλάσσει το μέλλον !
> 
> *Kαι η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο! Μην παραμελείτε την εμφάνιση σας. Ρούχα, παπούτσια, πεντακάθαρο μαλλί, όλα αυτα δείχνουν αξιοπρέπεια και άνεση.*


Αυτή κρίνει μάλλον τα πάντα!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτή κρίνει μάλλον τα πάντα!


χαχα εγώ? βεβαια!
Γιατί οι άντρες δεν κρίνουν μια γυναίκα από την εμφάνιση νομίζεις? από τα κιλά? από τα ρούχα?

----------


## nick190813

> χαχα εγώ? βεβαια!
> Γιατί οι άντρες δεν κρίνουν μια γυναίκα από την εμφάνιση νομίζεις? από τα κιλά? από τα ρούχα?


εμεις σαν αντρες και βεβαια κρινουμε την εξωτερικη εμφανιση και τα παρελκομενα,.,,

αλλα εσεις σαν γυναικες δεν θα επρεπε να κρινεται :p

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καταρχήν δεν πάω να της την πέσω..Σε αυτη που θα πήγαινα να της την πέσω και όχι απλά να ρωτήσω κάτι που θέλω να μάθω,δε θα πήγαινα καν να της μιλήσω.Οκ εκτός απο μια φορά που μου άρεσε κάποια και πήγα στον επαγγελματικό χώρο της και με "επαιρνε" όπως φαινόταν να της ζητήσω να βγούμε αλλά τελικά μάσησα και μετά δεν ξαναπήγα..
> Μέσα απο αυτό το site έχω κάνει κάποιες πολύ καλές φίλες οι οποίες μου έχουν πει ότι είμαι μια χαρά παιδί,αφιέρωσαν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους και μου έχουν δώσει χρήσιμες συμβουλές αλλά εγώ δυσκολευόμαι κάπως να τις ακολουθήσω...


Αdmforall, σκέφτεσαι πρακτικά, προσγειωμένα, είσαι μέσα στην κοινωνία! αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό!
Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα όλοι-ες το παλεύουμε. 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι αν δεν παίζεται η επιβιωση σου, δεν κάνεις βήμα! Δεν ορμάς! Απλά μετά αφού ορμήξεις να πολεμήσεις τη φοβία σου θέλει εξάσκηση. Δεν σημαίνει ότι έφτασα στην πηγή και ναι επιτέλους πίνω νερό. 
Ισως αν προσπαθησεις να κρατήσεις μια επαφή, τύπου επαγγελματική γνωριμία, μοιράζοντας μια κάρτα πχ. Είναι αριστος τρόπος διχτύωσης αυτός. Και έχεις όλο το περιθωριο να μαθεις οσα θελεις για την κοπελα που σε ενδιαφερει και να κανεις μια προταση αργοτερα. Ή απλά πες της συχνάζω στο ταδε στέκι, αν θέλεις ενα βραδυ ελα για ενα ποτο. Κάπως έτσι. 
Ξερεις, αμα εισαι κοινωνιοφοβικος/αγοραφοβικός, εχεις την ψευδαισθηση οτι αμα πεσω στα βαθια θα μαθω να κολυμπαω την ιδια στιγμή. Ε αυτό δεν γίνεται! Πεφτουμε με τα μουτρα στα βαθιά, κάνουμε το μεγαλο τεραστιο βήμα και αντί να κολυμπήσουμε καταλήγουμε να σπάμε τα μουτρα μας και μετα βλέπουμε τους αλλους να κολυμπανε και λέμε εγώ ο αποτυχημένος! 
Ενώ δεν πάει έτσι. Θέλει τέχνη και η ζωή και το φλερτ και οι σχέσεις. 
Δεν ξέρω σε τί χωρο κινείσαι, αν κατάλαβα από τα λεγομενα σου, πάντως νορμάλ χωρος είναι. Η διακριτικότητα μετράει και εκτιμάται! διακριτικότητα=αξιοπρεπει . 
Θέλω να πω μην λες στον εαυτό σου οτι πωπω πρεπει να κάνω προταση σε αυτήν που μου αρεσει. Κι αν με απορριψει? κι αν φαω χυλοπιτα? κι αν γελαει μετα μαζι μου? κι αν το μαθουν οι φίλοι? απειρα κι αν........ Αμα το βρεις με τη διακριτικότητα στην έκφραση ακόμα και στο φλερτ, θα φυγουν όλα αυτα! Χαλαρά, με χιούμορ, μάθε για αυτήν, πέτα και μια ατάκα για το στέκι με ποτό, δεν είναι χαζή η άλλη θα το πιάσει το μήνυμα και αν γουστάρει θα το συνεχίσει.

----------


## rolen

> χαχα εγώ? βεβαια!


Όχι, δεν εννοεί σένα. Εννοεί την εμφάνιση...

----------


## Remedy

> εμεις σαν αντρες και βεβαια κρινουμε την εξωτερικη εμφανιση και τα παρελκομενα,.,,
> 
> αλλα εσεις σαν γυναικες δεν θα επρεπε να κρινεται :p


κι εμεις κρινουμε, δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ μας...

----------


## nick190813

> κι εμεις κρινουμε, δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ μας...


δεν κρινεται οπως εμεις ομως..αυτο εχω καταλαβει απο παρα πολλες κοπελες που εχω μιλησει...

εμας αν πρωτη εντυπωση στην εμφανιση δεν ειναι καλη ,τελος...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κι εμεις κρινουμε, δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ μας...


Συμφωνώ υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ''εύρος'' στις γυναίκες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κι εμεις κρινουμε, δεν υπαρχει διαφορα. απλα εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ μας...


Μήπως εννοείς κάτι αντίστοιχο της φράσης:
''Οι άντρες ερωτεύονται με τα μάτια και οι γυναίκες με τα λόγια?''

----------


## Remedy

> Μήπως εννοείς κάτι αντίστοιχο της φράσης:
> ''Οι άντρες ερωτεύονται με τα μάτια και οι γυναίκες με τα λόγια?''


οχι, το εννοω κυριολεκτικα.
και οι γυναικες ερωτευονται (και) με τα ματια, αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ τους.
με λιγα λογια, εχει για ολους ο καλος θεουλης...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι, το εννοω κυριολεκτικα.
> και οι γυναικες ερωτευονται (και) με τα ματια, αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα γουστα μεταξυ τους.
> με λιγα λογια, εχει για ολους ο καλος θεουλης...


Εννοώ ότι εσείς δεν μένετε στην εμφάνιση όσο εμείς

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εννοώ ότι εσείς δεν μένετε στην εμφάνιση όσο εμείς


Μην το τυποποιείς έτσι. Είναι σα να λες απο εδώ οι μαρίδες και από εκεί ο σολωμός! Οι σχέσεις δεν λειτουργούν έτσι. 
Όπως εσύ θα δεις μια κοπέλα και από την εμφάνιση της θα κρίνεις κάποια πράγματα, έτσι κι εμείς από την εμφάνιση αρχικά κρίνουμε επίσης κάποια πράγματα. 
Κανείς, ούτε άντρας ούτε γυναίκα, *δεν πρέπει να μένει ΜΟΝΟ* στην εμφάνιση, και από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Και ίσως για αυτό δυσκολεύεστε να βρείτε κοπέλα και μπακουριάζετε, επειδή σκέφτεστε απόλυτα και άκαμπτα. 
Αλλά ας αποδεχτούμε αυτό που συμβαίνει γύρω μας, ότι όλοι-ες αρχικά κρίνουμε το υποψήφιο ταίρι με βάση την εμφάνιση και μόνο. Επιλέγουμε κάτι όμοιο μας? κάτι που να μας ταιριάζει σε στυλ? κάτι αντίστοιχο σε χιούμορ? ίδιας κατηγορίας? ή από τη Γ' Εθνική θέλουμε να παίξουμε μπάλα με την Α' Εθνική?
Να το κάνω πιο λιανα, αν από εμφάνιση, στυλ, ενέργεια παίρνεις 5, πώς περιμένεις να σε γουστάρει στην αρχή η κοπελιά που παίρνει 9? και μετά αυτοχαρακτηρίζεσαι αποτυχημένος. Ή να το πάρω ανάποδα, αν είσαι του 6, πώς περιμένεις να γίνει κάτι με την κοπελιά του 2? νομίζεις δεν το καταλαβαίνει ότι τη χρησιμοποιείς ίσως για επιβεβαίωση? 
Αγόρια, φτιάξτε την εμφάνιση σας! χαλαρώστε, βάλτε το χιούμορ στη ζωή σας, ανοιχτείτε στη ζωή και στην κοινωνία, και να δείτε πόσο σύντομα θα βρείτε κοπέλα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μην το τυποποιείς έτσι. Είναι σα να λες απο εδώ οι μαρίδες και από εκεί ο σολωμός! Οι σχέσεις δεν λειτουργούν έτσι. 
> Όπως εσύ θα δεις μια κοπέλα και από την εμφάνιση της θα κρίνεις κάποια πράγματα, έτσι κι εμείς από την εμφάνιση αρχικά κρίνουμε επίσης κάποια πράγματα. 
> Κανείς, ούτε άντρας ούτε γυναίκα, *δεν πρέπει να μένει ΜΟΝΟ* στην εμφάνιση, και από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Και ίσως για αυτό δυσκολεύεστε να βρείτε κοπέλα και μπακουριάζετε, επειδή σκέφτεστε απόλυτα και άκαμπτα. 
> Αλλά ας αποδεχτούμε αυτό που συμβαίνει γύρω μας, ότι όλοι-ες αρχικά κρίνουμε το υποψήφιο ταίρι με βάση την εμφάνιση και μόνο. Επιλέγουμε κάτι όμοιο μας? κάτι που να μας ταιριάζει σε στυλ? κάτι αντίστοιχο σε χιούμορ? ίδιας κατηγορίας? ή από τη Γ' Εθνική θέλουμε να παίξουμε μπάλα με την Α' Εθνική?
> Να το κάνω πιο λιανα, αν από εμφάνιση, στυλ, ενέργεια παίρνεις 5, πώς περιμένεις να σε γουστάρει στην αρχή η κοπελιά που παίρνει 9? και μετά αυτοχαρακτηρίζεσαι αποτυχημένος. Ή να το πάρω ανάποδα, αν είσαι του 6, πώς περιμένεις να γίνει κάτι με την κοπελιά του 2? νομίζεις δεν το καταλαβαίνει ότι τη χρησιμοποιείς ίσως για επιβεβαίωση? 
> Αγόρια, φτιάξτε την εμφάνιση σας! χαλαρώστε, βάλτε το χιούμορ στη ζωή σας, ανοιχτείτε στη ζωή και στην κοινωνία, και να δείτε πόσο σύντομα θα βρείτε κοπέλα.


Μην νομίζεις,εγώ περιποιούμαι την εμφάνιση μου πιο πολύ όλα.
Και ο βασικός λόγος που κάνω γυμναστική,είναι για να αρέσω στις ωραίες.

----------


## Nox

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.
> 
> Και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι εμφανίσιμος, καλό παιδί, ευγενικός, φιλότιμος, έχω χιούμορ, και πολλά άλλα.


Εγώ μέχρι τα 24 δεν είχα πάει με γυναίκα. Μην αγχώνεσαι! Έχει και τα θετικά του. Ίσως δεν είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα, αλλά σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι πριν την ηλικία σου είχαν δεκάδες εμπειρίες και κόλλησαν σοβαρά αφροδίσια νοσήματα! Αν τους ρωτήσεις, θα εύχονταν να ήταν στην θέση μας! Σε κάθε αρνητικό μπορείς να βρεις κι ένα θετικό. Από την άλλη, σκέψου πόσοι σοφοί άνθρωποι και θρησκευτικές φιγούρες της ιστορίας, έμειναν παρθένοι ακόμη και μετά τα τριάντα.

Αν έχεις διάθεση για μελέτη, θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω δύο ξένα βιβλία που βοήθησαν εμένα να αποκτήσω αυτοπεποίθηση με τις κοπέλες. Θα σου διδάξουν τα μυστικά της γοητείας, έχουν τεχνικές και συμβουλές για το πώς να γνωρίζεις γυναίκες και να κατακτάς το μυαλό τους!

Το πρώτο βιβλίο είναι του συγγραφέα *Mystery* και έχει τίτλο:
*The Mystery Method: How to Get Beautiful Women into Bed*

Το δεύτερο βιβλίο το έγραψε ο συγγραφέας *Neil Strauss* και έχει τίτλο:
*The Rules of the Game*

Ο *Mystery* και ο *Neil Strauss* είναι γνωστοί Pickup Artists. Pick-up artist είναι ο άνδρας που μαθαίνει τα μυστικά του φλερτ και της γοητείας. Είναι μια τέχνη από μόνη της, που αν την μάθεις καλά και εξελιχθείς με την πρακτική, τότε θα γίνεις ένας νέος Δον Ζουάν, ένας νέος Καζανόβας.

Επίσης σου προτείνω τις παρακάτω ταινίες για να δεις το πώς η τέχνη των Pick Up Artists μεταφέρθηκε στο Hollywood !!!

- *Crazy, Stupid, Love (2011)* 
Σε αυτό παίζουν οι *Steve Carell* και *Ryan Gosling*. 

- *Hitch (2005)* 
Σε αυτό πρωταγωνιστής είναι ο *Will Smith*.

Ελπίζω να σου φάνηκαν χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αγόρια, φτιάξτε την εμφάνιση σας! χαλαρώστε, βάλτε το χιούμορ στη ζωή σας, ανοιχτείτε στη ζωή και στην κοινωνία, και να δείτε πόσο σύντομα θα βρείτε κοπέλα.



Mara.z , απομονωσα μονο αυτο , αλλα πολυ ωραιο ολο το ποστ σου ..........

----------


## maria eleni

μια χαρα ημουν εγω πριν την πρωτη μου φορα ουτε γυναικολογους ουτε τρεξιματα, ουτε φοβιες ουτε θλιψη...κοιταξε να ειναι καποια καταλληλη να το ζησεις ομορφα και μην βιαστεις ειμαι 27 και πριν 7 μηνες εγινε κ πιστεψε με μεχρι τοτε ημουν ανεμελη και χαρουμενη ..!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μια χαρα ημουν εγω πριν την πρωτη μου φορα ουτε γυναικολογους ουτε τρεξιματα, ουτε φοβιες ουτε θλιψη...κοιταξε να ειναι καποια καταλληλη να το ζησεις ομορφα και μην βιαστεις ειμαι 27 και πριν 7 μηνες εγινε κ πιστεψε με μεχρι τοτε ημουν ανεμελη και χαρουμενη ..!


Από εμφάνιση πως είσαι και το έκανες στα 27 πρώτη φορά?
Αυτός πως ήταν?Ωραίος,μέτριος,πως?

----------


## maria eleni

face model εκανα οταν σπούδαζα, πεποίθηση ήταν ότι ήθελα να ερωτευτώ κάποιον πολύ για να το κάνω και δεν θέλω να πάρω και τα φύλλα και τα δέντρα δεν παέι με την ομορφια...αυτός εξωτερικά πανεμορφός ουσιαστικα ενα καλοστημενο κουτι γεματο σκ....α
με πληγωσε καταφορα.. αλλα θα τα καταφερω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> face model εκανα οταν σπούδαζα, πεποίθηση ήταν ότι ήθελα να ερωτευτώ κάποιον πολύ για να το κάνω και δεν θέλω να πάρω και τα φύλλα και τα δέντρα δεν παέι με την ομορφια...αυτός εξωτερικά πανεμορφός ουσιαστικα ενα καλοστημενο κουτι γεματο σκ....α
> με πληγωσε καταφορα.. αλλα θα τα καταφερω


Λογικό το βρίσκω,ο ωραίος με την ωραία!

----------


## maria eleni

> Λογικό το βρίσκω,ο ωραίος με την ωραία!


Αυτο που ήθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση το θεμα ηταν να ειναι μεσα του όμορφος για μενα και αν ήθελε να μου δώσει λιγο χρονο και οχι να εκμεταλλευτεί τα συναισθήματα μου.. Βρες μια κοπέλα που να την θελεις κ να σε θελει..οχι απλα μια όμορφη που μπορει να ειναι σκαρτη για σενα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτο που ήθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση το θεμα ηταν να ειναι μεσα του όμορφος για μενα και αν ήθελε να μου δώσει λιγο χρονο και οχι να εκμεταλλευτεί τα συναισθήματα μου.. Βρες μια κοπέλα που να την θελεις κ να σε θελει..οχι απλα μια όμορφη που μπορει να ειναι σκαρτη για σενα


Για εμένα η εξωτερική ομορφιά έχει μεγάλη σημασία.
Δεν θα μπορούσα να λειτουργήσω με κάτι μέτριο σε εμφάνιση ή κἀτι άσχημο.

----------


## maria eleni

> Για εμένα η εξωτερική ομορφιά έχει μεγάλη σημασία.
> Δεν θα μπορούσα να λειτουργήσω με κάτι μέτριο σε εμφάνιση ή κἀτι άσχημο.


Με συγχωρείς που θα στο πω χύμα αλλά αν φας την πατάτα απο μια όμορφη και χάσεις τον κόσμο σου να δεις ποσο θα εκτημήσεις μια μέτρια που θα είναι όλα τα λεφτά σαν χαρακτήρας..!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με συγχωρείς που θα στο πω χύμα αλλά αν φας την πατάτα απο μια όμορφη και χάσεις τον κόσμο σου να δεις ποσο θα εκτημήσεις μια μέτρια που θα είναι όλα τα λεφτά σαν χαρακτήρας..!


Δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κάποιον να πάει με αυτό που δεν θέλει.
Και δεν είναι πάντα καλές οι μέτριες.Υπερεκτιμημένες θα τις έλεγα και πολλές φορες παίρνουν αξια δίχως λόγο.
Βέβαια εσύ είσαι όμορφη και τα λες αυτά......Και πας μόνο με ωραίους.

----------


## maria eleni

> Δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κάποιον να πάει με αυτό που δεν θέλει.
> Και δεν είναι πάντα καλές οι μέτριες.Υπερεκτιμημένες θα τις έλεγα και πολλές φορες παίρνουν αξια δίχως λόγο.
> Βέβαια εσύ είσαι όμορφη και τα λες αυτά......Και πας μόνο με ωραίους.


Όπως νιώθεις βρε Why πάντως όχι δεν με νοιάζουν μόνο οι ωραίοι αν βρεθεί κάποιος μετά από αυτα που πέρασα που να είναι νορμάλ και να έχει υπόμονη μαζί μου εγω θα του δώσω μια ευκαιρία.. η ομορφιά η εξωτερική χάνεται να το θυμάσαι.. καλό σου μεσημέρι

----------


## rolen

Why, μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Πες πως σε κοίταζε εσένα (έτσι όπως είσαι, χωρίς το γυμνασμένο κορμί) μια πανέμορφη κοπέλα του γούστου σου και παραπάνω που να έχει πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα, και ύστερα κάνετε κάτι και γίνεται κοπέλα σου. Μετά απ'αυτό θα αλλάξει αυτό που σκέφτεσαι ότι οι ωραίες θέλουν ωραίους και τα σχετικά;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why, μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Πες πως σε κοίταζε εσένα (έτσι όπως είσαι, χωρίς το γυμνασμένο κορμί) μια πανέμορφη κοπέλα του γούστου σου και παραπάνω που να έχει πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα, και ύστερα κάνετε κάτι και γίνεται κοπέλα σου. Μετά απ'αυτό θα αλλάξει αυτό που σκέφτεσαι ότι οι ωραίες θέλουν ωραίους και τα σχετικά;


Πιθανώς.....

----------


## rolen

> Πιθανώς.....


Μάλιστα. Άρα για να καταλάβω, το γαμώτο της ιστορίας είναι είναι ότι δε σε κοιτάζει κάποια ωραία κοπέλα; Νιώθεις ότι περνάνε λες και είσαι αόρατος; Μεταξύ μας τώρα, το δεύτερο ισχύει για μένα! Ανύπαρκτος τους είμαι!

----------


## Remedy

> μια χαρα ημουν εγω πριν την πρωτη μου φορα ουτε γυναικολογους ουτε τρεξιματα, ουτε φοβιες ουτε θλιψη...κοιταξε να ειναι καποια καταλληλη να το ζησεις ομορφα και μην βιαστεις ειμαι 27 και πριν 7 μηνες εγινε κ πιστεψε με μεχρι τοτε ημουν ανεμελη και χαρουμενη ..!


αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι η καθε κοπελα και ανδρας νοιωθουν χαρουμενοι και ανεμελοι στα 27 χωρις ερωτικη ζωη βρε μαρια-ελενη.... υπαρχουν και ερωτικες διαθεσεις στους περισσοτερους. υπαρχει καποιος λογος να στερειται ενας νεος ανθρωπος την σεξουαλικοτητα?
μηπως δεν ηθελες να εγκαταλειψεις την ασφαλεια της παιδικης ηλικιας?

----------


## maria eleni

> αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι η καθε κοπελα και ανδρας νοιωθουν χαρουμενοι και ανεμελοι στα 27 χωρις ερωτικη ζωη βρε μαρια-ελενη.... υπαρχουν και ερωτικες διαθεσεις στους περισσοτερους. υπαρχει καποιος λογος να στερειται ενας νεος ανθρωπος την σεξουαλικοτητα?
> μηπως δεν ηθελες να εγκαταλειψεις την ασφαλεια της παιδικης ηλικιας?


Οχι απλα με πλήγωσε παρα πολυ η συμπεριφορά του και ο τρόπος αν ηταν ολα σε ενα φυσιολογικό πλαίσιο δεν θα είχα θεμα.. Καλα κάνει ο οποίοςδηποτε αλλος αλλα αν δεν βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος κατάλληλη καλυτερα οχι απο τη δίκη μου εμπειρία αυτο πιστεύω.. Κ εγω κιολας ίσως δεν δο είχα κ ανάγκη σαν πράξη γι αυτο..!

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι απλα με πλήγωσε παρα πολυ η συμπεριφορά του και ο τρόπος αν ηταν ολα σε ενα φυσιολογικό πλαίσιο δεν θα είχα θεμα.. Καλα κάνει ο οποίοςδηποτε αλλος αλλα αν δεν βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος κατάλληλη καλυτερα οχι απο τη δίκη μου εμπειρία αυτο πιστεύω.. Κ εγω κιολας ίσως δεν δο είχα κ ανάγκη σαν πράξη γι αυτο..!


πως το εννοεις το δεν το ειχες αναγκη στην πραξη?
μεχρι τα 27 δεν ειχες σεξουαλικες αναγκες?

----------


## maria eleni

> πως το εννοεις το δεν το ειχες αναγκη στην πραξη?
> μεχρι τα 27 δεν ειχες σεξουαλικες αναγκες?


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...99%CE%92%CE%91 
Για να καταλάβεις αυτή είναι η ιστορία μου..εννοώ ότι δεν με έννοιαζε να κάνω sex ούτε μου περνούσε από το μυαλό..και τώρα με το πως έγινε δεν ξέρω καν αν θέλω να το ξανα κάνω...γι αυτό θα παω σε ψυχολόγο.. κάποια στιγμή μπορει να ερωτευτώ ξανά και δεν θέλω να μην το ζήσω λόγω αυτού του τραύματος.. και γενικά μου έχει προκαλέσει άσχημη ψυχολογία-θλίψη.. οπότε όχι δεν είχα σεξουαλικές ανάγκες..η πρώτη μου φορά έγινε γιατί ήθελα να είμαι μαζί του όχι για να κάνω sex.. μπορει και να σε μπερδεψα.. τεσπα..!

----------


## rolen

Να μια καλή βοήθεια:


http://www.menofstyle.gr/

----------


## archangel

Λοιπον παιδια γεια σας. 
Εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα οπως λεει και η Δημητριου.... "κανω καμ μπακ...." :Ρ




> Λογικό το βρίσκω,ο ωραίος με την ωραία!



Ναι αλλα ρωτησε την αν θα ξαναπηγαινε με "ωραιο".....!!! 
Αχ ρε Why, συνεχιζεις να κοιτας το δεντρο και να αφηνεις το δασος. Και ξερω τι θα πεις. και θα σου απαντησω αμεσως σε αυτό. Δεν είπα να πας με μια που δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτο που ειπα ειναι μην κρινεις με βαση την εμφανιση, γτ θα μεινεις μόνος ακομα και να γινεις Σβαρτζενεκερ. Θα κανεις σεξ αλλα ως εκει, καμια δεν θα θελει κατι παραπανω μαζί σου γτ δεν θα εχεις τίποτα αλλο να δωσεις, και να μην εισαι απόλυτος. Αυτο το "ωραιός μονο με ωραίους" ειναι τελειως ηλιθιο και αναληθές. Αν ελεγες "οι ωραίες με τους αλητάμπουρες" ή "... με τους γ@μιαδες" (σορυ για την εκφραση) θα συμφωνουσα αλλα με τους ωραίους ειναι λαθος. Στην γειτωνια μου ειναι μια γυναικαρα πχ που τα εχει με εναν αληταμπουρα που μοιαζει με σαμιάμιθο, αλλα ειναι μπλεγμενός κι εγω δεν ξερω με τι και τι....





> Με συγχωρείς που θα στο πω χύμα αλλά αν φας την πατάτα απο μια όμορφη και χάσεις τον κόσμο σου να δεις ποσο θα εκτημήσεις μια μέτρια που θα είναι όλα τα λεφτά σαν χαρακτήρας..!



Και που να φας χυλοπιτα απο ασχημη..... εκει θα δεις ολα τα λεφτα!!!!





> Δεν μπορείς να πείσεις κάποιον να πάει με αυτό που δεν θέλει.
> Και δεν είναι πάντα καλές οι μέτριες.Υπερεκτιμημένες θα τις έλεγα και πολλές φορες παίρνουν αξια δίχως λόγο.
> Βέβαια εσύ είσαι όμορφη και τα λες αυτά......Και πας μόνο με ωραίους.



Το ιδιο θα έλεγα και για τις όμορφες. Υπερβολικα υπερεκτιμημένες μαλιστα. 



Απαντησε μου σε κατι ρε. Αν τωρα ερχόταν μια οπως λεει ο rolen, και κανατε σχεση. Παντρευόσασταν και εμενε εγκυος..... θα την χωριζες αν επαιρνε κιλα;;;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λοιπον παιδια γεια σας. 
> Εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα οπως λεει και η Δημητριου.... "κανω καμ μπακ...." :Ρ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλα ρωτησε την αν θα ξαναπηγαινε με "ωραιο".....!!! 
> Αχ ρε Why, συνεχιζεις να κοιτας το δεντρο και να αφηνεις το δασος. Και ξερω τι θα πεις. και θα σου απαντησω αμεσως σε αυτό. Δεν είπα να πας με μια που δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτο που ειπα ειναι μην κρινεις με βαση την εμφανιση, γτ θα μεινεις μόνος ακομα και να γινεις Σβαρτζενεκερ. Θα κανεις σεξ αλλα ως εκει, καμια δεν θα θελει κατι παραπανω μαζί σου γτ δεν θα εχεις τίποτα αλλο να δωσεις, και να μην εισαι απόλυτος. Αυτο το "ωραιός μονο με ωραίους" ειναι τελειως ηλιθιο και αναληθές. Αν ελεγες "οι ωραίες με τους αλητάμπουρες" ή "... με τους γ@μιαδες" (σορυ για την εκφραση) θα συμφωνουσα αλλα με τους ωραίους ειναι λαθος. Στην γειτωνια μου ειναι μια γυναικαρα πχ που τα εχει με εναν αληταμπουρα που μοιαζει με σαμιάμιθο, αλλα ειναι μπλεγμενός κι εγω δεν ξερω με τι και τι....
> 
> ...


Είμαι κατά του γάμου archangel. :Ρ
Και δεν είμαι φαν της ιδέας της οικογένειας. :Ρ

----------


## rolen

> Είμαι κατά του γάμου archangel. :Ρ
> Και δεν είμαι φαν της ιδέας της οικογένειας. :Ρ


Εννοείς από τέτοια ηλικία (20κάτι), ή γενικά; Ή μήπως εννοείς ότι δε θες να γνωρίσεις μία και αυτή θα είναι που θα παντρευτείς κατευθείαν;

----------


## rolen

> Λοιπον παιδια γεια σας. 
> Εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα οπως λεει και η Δημητριου.... "κανω καμ μπακ...." :Ρ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλα ρωτησε την αν θα ξαναπηγαινε με "ωραιο".....!!! 
> Αχ ρε Why, συνεχιζεις να κοιτας το δεντρο και να αφηνεις το δασος. Και ξερω τι θα πεις. και θα σου απαντησω αμεσως σε αυτό. Δεν είπα να πας με μια που δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτο που ειπα ειναι μην κρινεις με βαση την εμφανιση, γτ θα μεινεις μόνος ακομα και να γινεις Σβαρτζενεκερ. Θα κανεις σεξ αλλα ως εκει, καμια δεν θα θελει κατι παραπανω μαζί σου γτ δεν θα εχεις τίποτα αλλο να δωσεις, και να μην εισαι απόλυτος. Αυτο το "ωραιός μονο με ωραίους" ειναι τελειως ηλιθιο και αναληθές. Αν ελεγες "οι ωραίες με τους αλητάμπουρες" ή "... με τους γ@μιαδες" (σορυ για την εκφραση) θα συμφωνουσα αλλα με τους ωραίους ειναι λαθος. Στην γειτωνια μου ειναι μια γυναικαρα πχ που τα εχει με εναν αληταμπουρα που μοιαζει με σαμιάμιθο, αλλα ειναι μπλεγμενός κι εγω δεν ξερω με τι και τι....


Κι όχι μόνο αυτό! Πρέπει να έχεις γενικά και χαρακτήρα και να μπορείς να κρατήσεις τη σχέση! Ένα πράγμα θα πω, κι αυτό δυστυχώς το βίωσα κι εγώ. Οι γυναίκες *ΞΕΝΕΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ!* Κάνε ένα παραμικρό λάθος μόνο! Δε θέλει και πολύ! Αυτό ισχύει τουλάχιστον στις δικές μας περιπτώσεις που είμαστε άπειροι και δεν έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση... Μιλάω εκ πείρας πάνω σ'αυτό! Όχι εμπειρίας με γυναίκα, άλλα εμπειρίων από απορρίψεις από γυναίκες!






> Και που να φας χυλοπιτα απο ασχημη..... εκει θα δεις ολα τα λεφτα!!!!


Κι εδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Έχω φάει χυλόπιτα και απ'αυτές!







> Το ιδιο θα έλεγα και για τις όμορφες. Υπερβολικα υπερεκτιμημένες μαλιστα.


Υπερεκτιμημένες μεν, πανδύσκολες δε! Εγώ σκέφτομαι τώρα, άμα τρώω απορρίψεις από μέτριες και κάτω, οι όμορφες *ΟΥΤΕ* που θα με κοιτάζουν! *ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ!!!!*

----------


## Mara.Z

Rolen, έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ποιό νομίζεις ότι είναι αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σου που απορρίπτουν οι κοπέλες που πλησιάζεις??
μη μου πεις εμφάνιση, εκτός αν είσαι κουασιμόδος...

----------


## rolen

> Rolen, έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ποιό νομίζεις ότι είναι αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σου που απορρίπτουν οι κοπέλες που πλησιάζεις??
> μη μου πεις εμφάνιση, εκτός αν είσαι κουασιμόδος...


The million Dollar question! Ειλικρινά, δε γνωρίζω... Τώρα για την εμφάνιση, ντάξει, δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο, θα το παραδεχτώ! 1,85 είμαι και 82 κιλά... Δε θα επιρρίψω ευθύνες άμεσα στην εμφάνισή μου... Όσο για τα άλλα, δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, δεν έχω μπλα μπλα, είμαι άπειρος, και γενικά, δεν ξέρω, έχω κάτι που ΔΙΩΧΝΕΙ τις γυναίκες και δεν ξέρω τι είναι...

----------


## Mara.Z

Από ύψος είσαι εξαιρετικά καλά! Από κιλα μια χαρά!
Τα ρούχα σου τα προσέχεις? το στυλ σου? τα μαλλια σου??
Συχνάζεις σε νορμάλ μαγαζιά/στέκια με νορμαλ κόσμο??
Θέλουν χρόνο αυτά, δεν γίνονται με μια δυο φορές...
Μην περιμένεις με ένα βήμα να διασχίσεις όλο το βουνό, δεν γίνεται!

Αυτο το κάτι που διώχνει πρέπει να το βρεις! και να το διορθωσεις!
Παντως στην εμφάνιση δεν ειναι!! αρα κατι στον τροπο που φερεσαι είναι!

----------


## rolen

> Από ύψος είσαι εξαιρετικά καλά! Από κιλα μια χαρά!
> Τα ρούχα σου τα προσέχεις? το στυλ σου? τα μαλλια σου??
> Συχνάζεις σε νορμάλ μαγαζιά/στέκια με νορμαλ κόσμο??
> Θέλουν χρόνο αυτά, δεν γίνονται με μια δυο φορές...
> Μην περιμένεις με ένα βήμα να διασχίσεις όλο το βουνό, δεν γίνεται!
> 
> Αυτο το κάτι που διώχνει πρέπει να το βρεις! και να το διορθωσεις!
> Παντως στην εμφάνιση δεν ειναι!! αρα κατι στον τροπο που φερεσαι είναι!


Τα ρούχα μου, ναι, τα προσέχω και μάλιστα πολύ! Και τα μαλλιά μου επίσης, είμαι πολύ καθαρός, όλα γενικά! Όταν λες το στυλ, τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Όσο για τα μαγαζιά, ναι, πηγαίνω σε καλά μαγαζία/στέκια με καλό κόσμο! Χρόνο μεν θέλουνε, αλλά εγώ βγαίνω συνέχεια έξω, και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν! Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι, δε με κοιτάζει καμία! Υπενθυμίζω πως φατσικά δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο... Σίγουρα μ'ένα βήμα δεν διασχίζεις το βουνό, άλλα εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλα βήματα! Στην περίπτωσή τη δική μου είναι βουνό να βρω κοπέλα!:( Όσο για τον τρόπο που φέρομαι, εκεί χωράει συζήτηση πολλή! Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι δεν πλησιάζω να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα που με ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά γιατί ο υπαριθμόν 1 λόγος είναι γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να της πω! Το ίδιο και στα chat online! Και για να σε προλάβω κι εδώ, όσες φορές το δοκίμασα να μιλήσω, έφαγα πολύ δυνατή πόρτα όλες τις φορές, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου!

----------


## nick190813

κοιτα η επιτυχια με την αποτυχια ειναι ενα κλικ σε ολα τα επιπεδα...αμα το καταλαβεις αυτο θα εχεις επιτυχιες...

γενικα εγω πινω 1 -2 ποτακια...και χωνομαι κατευθειαν σε οποια γυναικα μ αρεσει...τις κανω να γελανε....να νιώθουν ανετα...και φευγω με τηλεφωνο της η με την κοπελα απο το μαγαζι..

Θα σου πω πως θα πλησιαζεις.....ριχνεις στηνα ρχη 3-4 ματιες....κοιτας να μην ειναι ποτε πολλοι αντρες στην παρεα της...πινεις δυο ποτακια να εισαι ποιο ανετος...και πας και την πλησιαζεις...με μια καλη ατακα για αρχη...η απλα της λες θες να ερθεις μπαρα/στο τραπεζι μ/εδω/ να γνωριστουμε/πιουμε ενα ποτο?...προτιμοτερο παντως ειναι στην αρχη οι ατακες να την κανεις να γελασει.....την πλησιαζεις με ενα ωραιο χαμογελο ,οχι κατσουφης και οχι πολυ χαμογελο μην σ περασει για χαζο...την ρωτας περι ανεμων και υδατων ...εσυ προχωρας την συζητηση παντα και πντα θα βαζεις χιουμορ....ενα -δυο κομπλιμεντα ωραια οσο προχωραει η συζητηση....,,,....αμα θες μονο σεξ δεν ρωτας πολλα..απλα την πιανεις και χορευεις...αμα θες γνωριμια μπαινεις στο ψητο οπως μιλας στις συζητησεις σου και λιγο χορο εαν φυσικα θελει...αν θελεις να την κανεις να νιώσει ξεχωριστη ,τις λες ποιο τραγουδι σ αρεσει? σου λεει και πας στον ντι τζει κατευθειαν και του λες αμα μπορει να το παιξει και να τις το αφιερωσει εαν εχει μικροφωνο.......ενοειται πως της κερνα το ποτο μολις τελειωσει το ποτο τις....εαν θες ομως σεξ θα βαλεις στην μεση και κανα σφηνακι...μην την κανεις και ντιρλα και μην γινεις και εσυ ντιρλα γτ δεν θα γουσταρει....

τωρα εσυ λες οτι δεν ξερεις τι να πεις....κανονικες συζητησεις δεν εχεις κανει ποτε?

----------


## rolen

> κοιτα η επιτυχια με την αποτυχια ειναι ενα κλικ σε ολα τα επιπεδα...αμα το καταλαβεις αυτο θα εχεις επιτυχιες...
> 
> γενικα εγω πινω 1 -2 ποτακια...και χωνομαι κατευθειαν σε οποια γυναικα μ αρεσει...τις κανω να γελανε....να νιώθουν ανετα...και φευγω με τηλεφωνο της η με την κοπελα απο το μαγαζι..
> 
> Θα σου πω πως θα πλησιαζεις.....ριχνεις στηνα ρχη 3-4 ματιες....κοιτας να μην ειναι ποτε πολλοι αντρες στην παρεα της...πινεις δυο ποτακια να εισαι ποιο ανετος...και πας και την πλησιαζεις...με μια καλη ατακα για αρχη...η απλα της λες θες να ερθεις μπαρα/στο τραπεζι μ/εδω/ να γνωριστουμε/πιουμε ενα ποτο?...προτιμοτερο παντως ειναι στην αρχη οι ατακες να την κανεις να γελασει.....την πλησιαζεις με ενα ωραιο χαμογελο ,οχι κατσουφης και οχι πολυ χαμογελο μην σ περασει για χαζο...την ρωτας περι ανεμων και υδατων ...εσυ προχωρας την συζητηση παντα και πντα θα βαζεις χιουμορ....ενα -δυο κομπλιμεντα ωραια οσο προχωραει η συζητηση....,,,....αμα θες μονο σεξ δεν ρωτας πολλα..απλα την πιανεις και χορευεις...αμα θες γνωριμια μπαινεις στο ψητο οπως μιλας στις συζητησεις σου και λιγο χορο εαν φυσικα θελει...αν θελεις να την κανεις να νιώσει ξεχωριστη ,τις λες ποιο τραγουδι σ αρεσει? σου λεει και πας στον ντι τζει κατευθειαν και του λες αμα μπορει να το παιξει και να τις το αφιερωσει εαν εχει μικροφωνο.......ενοειται πως της κερνα το ποτο μολις τελειωσει το ποτο τις....εαν θες ομως σεξ θα βαλεις στην μεση και κανα σφηνακι...μην την κανεις και ντιρλα και μην γινεις και εσυ ντιρλα γτ δεν θα γουσταρει....


Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή είναι εύκολο για σένα, ότι αυτόματα είναι εύκολο για όλους!




> τωρα εσυ λες οτι δεν ξερεις τι να πεις....κανονικες συζητησεις δεν εχεις κανει ποτε?


Πλάκα μου κάνεις τώρα; Σου φαίνομαι ότι δεν ξέρω να συζητάω;; Ή μήπως φαίνομαι για τίποτα βλάκας;

----------


## nick190813

> Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή είναι εύκολο για σένα, ότι αυτόματα είναι εύκολο για όλους!
> 
> 
> Πλάκα μου κάνεις τώρα; Σου φαίνομαι ότι δεν ξέρω να συζητάω;; Ή μήπως φαίνομαι για τίποτα βλάκας;


δλδ μιλας με μια κοπελα και δεν σ ερχεται τιποτα? να καταλαβω προσπαθω γι αυτο σε ρωταω

----------


## rolen

> δλδ μιλας με μια κοπελα και δεν σ ερχεται τιποτα? να καταλαβω προσπαθω γι αυτο σε ρωταω


Οκ, αν εννοείς αυτό συγκεκριμένα, ναι, σε κοπέλα δεν ξέρω να ανοίγω την κουβέντα (και όχι μόνο). Νόμιζα εννοούσες γενικά, και εκτός γυναικών...

Σε γυναίκα λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω δηλαδή τι να της πω. Από'κεί ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα! Άλλα και που δοκίμασα κάποιες φορές, θυμάσαι που σού'χα πει κάτι live σκηνικά πού'γιναν πριν μήνες; Είχα πιει καλά τότε... Τέλος πάντων, να σου απαντήσω και στο άλλο ερώτημά σου, εκεί που λες να ρίχνω στην αρχή 3-4 ματιές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει πετύχει ποτέ αυτό μ'εμένα! Δηλαδή, καμία δε με κοίταξε πίσω ποτέ! Κάνουν σαν να μην υπάρχω! Και έλεγα εγω, αν είχα όμορφο πρόσωπο, θά'ταν μάλλον αλλιώς τα πράματα...

----------


## nick190813

> Οκ, αν εννοείς αυτό συγκεκριμένα, ναι, σε κοπέλα δεν ξέρω να ανοίγω την κουβέντα (και όχι μόνο). Νόμιζα εννοούσες γενικά, και εκτός γυναικών...
> 
> Σε γυναίκα λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω δηλαδή τι να της πω. Από'κεί ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα! Άλλα και που δοκίμασα κάποιες φορές, θυμάσαι που σού'χα πει κάτι live σκηνικά πού'γιναν πριν μήνες; Είχα πιει καλά τότε... Τέλος πάντων, να σου απαντήσω και στο άλλο ερώτημά σου, εκεί που λες να ρίχνω στην αρχή 3-4 ματιές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει πετύχει ποτέ αυτό μ'εμένα! Δηλαδή, καμία δε με κοίταξε πίσω ποτέ! Κάνουν σαν να μην υπάρχω! Και έλεγα εγω, αν είχα όμορφο πρόσωπο, θά'ταν μάλλον αλλιώς τα πράματα...


σε γυναικα ενοουσα...

ναι απλα σου εγραψα πανω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα για το πως να προσεγγισεις...

τωρα με την συζητηση.....πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση με καναν φιλο σου......γενικα ομως πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση.......π.χ ρωτας ονομα....ρωτας απο που ειναι....ρωτας τι σπουδαζει/δουλεια.....ρωτα μουσικη.......ρωτα αν τις αρεσει εδω το μερος.....ρωτα τι ποτο [πινει αν την γνωρισεις σε μπαρ....κανε τις κομπλιμετο οπως εχεις ωραιο/φωτεινο χαμογελο--μυριζεις ωραια--υπεροχα ματια---εισαι πολυ γλυκια---ομορφη-- και αλλα...μετα ρωτα με αυτο που ασχολειται ποιο πολες λεπτομερεις π.χ τι κανει...τι ωρες παει...μετα μιλα περι ανεμων και υδατων....π.χ βρεχει?πες της πωπω ξενερα η βροχη εσενα σ αρεσει?......ττη τις αρεσει να κανει ,τι χομπυ εχει.........ειναι παρα πολλα τα πραγματα που μπορεις να πεις....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> σε γυναικα ενοουσα...
> 
> ναι απλα σου εγραψα πανω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα για το πως να προσεγγισεις...
> 
> τωρα με την συζητηση.....πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση με καναν φιλο σου......γενικα ομως πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση.......π.χ ρωτας ονομα....ρωτας απο που ειναι....ρωτας τι σπουδαζει/δουλεια.....ρωτα μουσικη.......ρωτα αν τις αρεσει εδω το μερος.....ρωτα τι ποτο [πινει αν την γνωρισεις σε μπαρ....κανε τις κομπλιμετο οπως εχεις ωραιο/φωτεινο χαμογελο--μυριζεις ωραια--υπεροχα ματια---εισαι πολυ γλυκια---ομορφη-- και αλλα...μετα ρωτα με αυτο που ασχολειται ποιο πολες λεπτομερεις π.χ τι κανει...τι ωρες παει...μετα μιλα περι ανεμων και υδατων....π.χ βρεχει?πες της πωπω ξενερα η βροχη εσενα σ αρεσει?......ττη τις αρεσει να κανει ,τι χομπυ εχει.........ειναι παρα πολλα τα πραγματα που μπορεις να πεις....


Ναι ειδικά με το ''ξενέρα η βροχή'' θα γίνει αλοιφή η τύπισσα :p

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι ειδικά με το ''ξενέρα η βροχή'' θα γίνει αλοιφή η τύπισσα :p



μονο αλοιφη?θα σταζει ολοκληρη εγω λεω :p

----------


## Mara.Z

Rolen παρεα με γυναικες-φιλες σού χρειάζεται να ξεθαρρέψεις!!
Για 1ο βήμα βρες γυναίκες για φίλες, εξασκήσου να μιλας, δες που συχνάζουν κλπ και μετα οταν ξεθαρρεψεις κανεις κινηση για καποια κοπελα.

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως ρε παιδια, πώς γίνεται να είστε όλοι κούκλοι, δίμετροι, περιποιημένοι, και να μην σας έχει αρπάξει καμιά καπάτσα, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω..............

----------


## nick190813

> Παντως ρε παιδια, πώς γίνεται να είστε όλοι κούκλοι, δίμετροι, περιποιημένοι, και να μην σας έχει αρπάξει καμιά καπάτσα, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω..............


εμενα εχουν προσπαθησει ....αλλα εγω ξενερωνω πολυ ..οταν ειμαι με μια κοπελα και κανει τοσο υπερβολικα σχεδια δεν ξερω..με χαλαει.......ολες εκτος απο μια...σε εκεινη μ αρεσε π εκανε σχεδια για το μελλον...

δλδ τη μας περνας για βλακες?δεν καταλαβαινουμε τις καπ[ατσες?εγω προσωπικα ξενερωνω πολυ με μια τετοια κοπελα...ειδικα στην ηλικια π ειμαι 25 δλδ...

----------


## Mara.Z

Ξενερώνεις εσύ Nick. 
Εγώ το είπα για το φίλο μας τον Rolen που δηλώνει μπακούρη ετών 25 αν και δίμετρος, κανονικός από κιλά, και περιποιημένος...

----------


## nick190813

> Ξενερώνεις εσύ Nick. 
> Εγώ το είπα για το φίλο μας τον Rolen που δηλώνει μπακούρη ετών 25 αν και δίμετρος, κανονικός από κιλά, και περιποιημένος...


nai alla τονισε ομως αγαπητη μαρα οτι δεν ειναι και κανα ομορφοπαιδο απλα ειναι ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος....

και προσωπικα πιστευω εκτος απο την εμφανιση...παιζει τεραστιο ρολο το λεγειν ,το χιουμορ και η αυτοπεποιθηση για να γοθσταρουν εναν αντρα οι γυναικες.....δεν συμφωνεις? και το ρισκο που θα παρεις για την γνωριμια βεβαια

----------


## Mara.Z

Η άνεση παίζει ρόλο, το να εντυπωσιάζεις, να πουλάς φούμαρα για μεταξωτές κορδελες. Αν θέλεις να χτυπήσεις τις ψωνισμένες. 
Υπάρχουν και πιο στρωτές περιπτωσεις, εξαρταται που δοκιμαζει την τυχη του ο Rolen...

Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει τέτοια υπερπροσφορα από κορασίδες για μια οποια σχέση σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, για αυτό απορώ...

Να κανει απλες γνωριμίες μπορεί? φίλους έχει? φίλες έχει να εξασκηθεί? έστω γνωστές να μιλάει??
Αμα τα κανει αυτα και εχει μια στοιχειωδη κοινωνικη ζωή, αποκλειεται να μην τον προσεγγίσει καποια κοπελα...

----------


## nick190813

εγω του εδωσα ενα σχεδιαγραμμα πως πρεπει να κινηθει αλλα απο εκει και περα πρεπει να κανει εξασκηση...του το ειπα....

και να τον προσεγγισει?αφου λεει δεν μπορει να αρθρωσει λεξη σε μια κοπελα....δεν ξερει τι να πει...οποτε μονο με εξασκηση διορθωνεται αυτο....

χαχααχ οσο για την λεξη κορασιδες ,εχω να την ακουσω απο ενα σιριαλ το κωνσταντινου και ελενης....

----------


## rolen

> σε γυναικα ενοουσα...
> 
> ναι απλα σου εγραψα πανω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα για το πως να προσεγγισεις...
> 
> τωρα με την συζητηση.....πιστευω οτι πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση με καναν φιλο σου......γενικα ομως πρεπει να κανεις προπονηση.......π.χ ρωτας ονομα....ρωτας απο που ειναι....ρωτας τι σπουδαζει/δουλεια.....ρωτα μουσικη.......ρωτα αν τις αρεσει εδω το μερος.....ρωτα τι ποτο [πινει αν την γνωρισεις σε μπαρ....κανε τις κομπλιμετο οπως εχεις ωραιο/φωτεινο χαμογελο--μυριζεις ωραια--υπεροχα ματια---εισαι πολυ γλυκια---ομορφη-- και αλλα...μετα ρωτα με αυτο που ασχολειται ποιο πολες λεπτομερεις π.χ τι κανει...τι ωρες παει...μετα μιλα περι ανεμων και υδατων....π.χ βρεχει?πες της πωπω ξενερα η βροχη εσενα σ αρεσει?......ττη τις αρεσει να κανει ,τι χομπυ εχει.........ειναι παρα πολλα τα πραγματα που μπορεις να πεις....


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες, ναι... Αυτά τά'χω κάνει όταν είχα πιεί... Και πάλι όμως... Άμα η άλλη δε συνεχίζει κι αυτή να θέλει να μου μιλάει, πάπαλα! Δε γίνεται τίποτα! Κάτι πολύ βασικό, εγώ καταλαβαίνω το πως θα μου συμπεριφερθεί η γυναίκα απ'την χειραψία της μόλις συστηθούμε. Άμα δηλαδή μου δώσει χειραψία, ίσα ίσα να μου ακουμπήσει το χέρι, ε εκεί καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται!

----------


## rolen

> Rolen παρεα με γυναικες-φιλες σού χρειάζεται να ξεθαρρέψεις!!
> Για 1ο βήμα βρες γυναίκες για φίλες, εξασκήσου να μιλας, δες που συχνάζουν κλπ και μετα οταν ξεθαρρεψεις κανεις κινηση για καποια κοπελα.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Οπωσδήποτε θα χρειαστώ φίλες! Δυστυχώς δεν έχω γυναίκες φίλες... Ούτε στον κύκλο της παρέας μου υπάρχουν γυναίκες! Που τις βρίσκω είναι η ιστορία...

----------


## rolen

> Παντως ρε παιδια, πώς γίνεται να είστε όλοι κούκλοι, δίμετροι, περιποιημένοι, και να μην σας έχει αρπάξει καμιά καπάτσα, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω..............


Κι όμως, δυστυχώς έτσι γίνονται αυτά!:( Κούκλος μπορεί να μην είμαι, άλλα στα υπόλοιπα ισχύει! Ειλικρινά ούτε κι εγώ δεν τό'χω καταλάβει γιατί... Μένω με το παράπονο...

----------


## rolen

> nai alla τονισε ομως αγαπητη μαρα οτι δεν ειναι και κανα ομορφοπαιδο απλα ειναι ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος....
> 
> και προσωπικα πιστευω εκτος απο την εμφανιση...παιζει τεραστιο ρολο το λεγειν ,το χιουμορ και η αυτοπεποιθηση για να γοθσταρουν εναν αντρα οι γυναικες.....δεν συμφωνεις? και το ρισκο που θα παρεις για την γνωριμια βεβαια


Ακριβώς! Δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο, άλλο που σωματικά, ντάξει, είμαι στο κατάλληλο ύψος και βάρος... Φυσικά, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου... Εγώ ναι, συμφωνώ πως αυτά τα τελευταία 3 παίζουν ρόλο! Αλλά, αυτοπεποίθηση και λέγειν δυστυχώς δεν έχω... Να, λέγειν όπως ο πρωταγωνιστής του παρακάτω βίντεο δεν έχω:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUK6l19Indg

----------


## rolen

> Η άνεση παίζει ρόλο, το να εντυπωσιάζεις, να πουλάς φούμαρα για μεταξωτές κορδελες. Αν θέλεις να χτυπήσεις τις ψωνισμένες. 
> Υπάρχουν και πιο στρωτές περιπτωσεις, εξαρταται που δοκιμαζει την τυχη του ο Rolen...
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει τέτοια υπερπροσφορα από κορασίδες για μια οποια σχέση σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, για αυτό απορώ...
> 
> Να κανει απλες γνωριμίες μπορεί? φίλους έχει? φίλες έχει να εξασκηθεί? έστω γνωστές να μιλάει??
> Αμα τα κανει αυτα και εχει μια στοιχειωδη κοινωνικη ζωή, αποκλειεται να μην τον προσεγγίσει καποια κοπελα...


Η άνεση μόνο για να εντυπωσιάεις; Μιάς και το ανέφερες, εγώ δεν ψάχνω για ψωνισμένες... Μόνο για κανονικές, άλλα και πάλι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι... Φίλους έχω, άλλα φίλες και γυναίκες γενικά εντός του κύκλου μου, δυστυχώς δεν έχω... Όσον αφορά τις εξόδους μου, βγαίνω τακτικά έξω για καφέ/ποτό!

----------


## rolen

> εγω του εδωσα ενα σχεδιαγραμμα πως πρεπει να κινηθει αλλα απο εκει και περα πρεπει να κανει εξασκηση...του το ειπα....
> 
> και να τον προσεγγισει?αφου λεει δεν μπορει να αρθρωσει λεξη σε μια κοπελα....δεν ξερει τι να πει...οποτε μονο με εξασκηση διορθωνεται αυτο....
> 
> χαχααχ οσο για την λεξη κορασιδες ,εχω να την ακουσω απο ενα σιριαλ το κωνσταντινου και ελενης....


Ώπα. Να με προσεγγίσει κοπέλα από μόνη της; Άλλο αυτό! Εδώ αλλάζει το πράμα σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση! Ειδικά άμα βλέπω ότι είναι ομιλητική, και ότι θέλει και τα σχετικά, εκεί ανοίγομαι!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ακριβώς! Δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο, άλλο που σωματικά, ντάξει, είμαι στο κατάλληλο ύψος και βάρος... Φυσικά, περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου... Εγώ ναι, συμφωνώ πως αυτά τα τελευταία 3 παίζουν ρόλο! Αλλά, αυτοπεποίθηση και λέγειν δυστυχώς δεν έχω... Να, λέγειν όπως ο πρωταγωνιστής του παρακάτω βίντεο δεν έχω:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUK6l19Indg


χαχαχαχαχα να σαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα...
Αν νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια κουλά εξυπνακίστικα θα ρίξεις γκόμενα, εμ για αυτό είσαι μπακούρης ετών 25, σόρρυ κιόλας με το θάρρος.
Αντι να ξοδεύεις χρόνο στο ίντερνετ προσπαθώντας να μάθεις, ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ, βγες έξω και παρατήρησε τους ανθρωπους της ηλικίας σου, πώς συμπεριφέρονται, πώς μιλάνε τα αγόρια της ηλικίας σου στις κοπέλες, που βρισκουν κοπελες για παρεα!
ΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ για να μάθεις να μιλάς! γιατί εσύ από ότι φαίνεται ζεις σε έναν ανδροκρατούμενο πλανήτη.
και το τελευταίο, μην περιμένεις με την 1η να τη ρίξεις την άλλη... αυτές που πέφτουν αμέσως, είναι σιγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας, συχνάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά για το συγκεκριμένο λόγο. 
πχ αν πιάσεις κουβεντα με μια κοπελα για τη σχολή σου, για την κρίση, για δουλειές, βρες ενα θεμα για keep in touch. Ή πες της πχ ότι ψάχνω πληροφορίες για αυτό το θέμα, αν βρεις κάτι σχετικό προωθήσε το στο μειλ μου. Σα να μιλας σε ξαδερφή σου ομως, όχι να κάνει μπαμ η προθεση σου οτι τη γουσταρεις και πας επι τουτου. Θελουν μια ρεγουλα τα πραγματα ρε παιδια, όχι μπαμ και κατω, όχι αποτομα. Γιατι δηλαδη μια νορμαλ κοπέλα να σε εμπιστευθεί με την 1η ατάκα που θα της πεις και να σου ανοιχτει? Δως της την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρισει, κερδισε την εμπιστοσυνη της, περνα καλα μαζι της ή με παρεα σε καμια συναυλια, ποτακια, κλπ, και στο μηνα πάνω κάνεις μια κίνηση του τυπου ενα τυχαίο άγγιγμα να δεις αντιδραση. Και αν δεν γουσταρει θα στο κοψει. Τοσο απλα. 

Εσυ για να τρως απορριψη άμεσα, ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εμφανιση σου ή την πέφτεις απότομα σε νορμάλ κοπέλες λες και έχεις απέναντι σου μια ξεπεταγμένη χαζογκομενιτσα που σκέφτεται μόνο νύχια και τρίχες...
Practice στο να κάνεις παρέα φιλικά και να μιλάς απονηρευτα με γυναίκες!!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Φίλους έχω, άλλα φίλες και γυναίκες γενικά εντός του κύκλου μου, δυστυχώς δεν έχω... Όσον αφορά τις εξόδους μου, βγαίνω τακτικά έξω για καφέ/ποτό!


Θα με τρελάνεις τώρα, σε τί κύκλο κινείσαι? τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος είναι? τί στο διάολο σε στρατόπεδο ζεις??
Αδερφή δεν έχεις? ξαδέρφες? συγγενείς κοπέλες να πας για έναν καφε, γυναίκες ξαδερφων σου να βγειτε για καφε?
γειτόνισσες δεν έχεις? συμφοιτητριες για τα μαθηματα??
Φιλικά, και ανθρωπινα λέω να πιάσεις μια κουβέντα, δεν λέω να λύσετε το κυπριακό ή την κρίση!
Σε γυμναστηριο πας? εκει με άλλους δεν μιλας? κοπελες αυτοι δεν έχουν?? δεν έχετε βγει ολοι μαζι για ποτακι καποια στιγμη?? 
Αφου λες οτι βγαινεις τακτικα εξω, έχεις δει κανεναν νεαρο στην ηλικια σου να την πεφτει σε κοπελες σαν το μαλακα του βιντεο και να εχει επιτυχια?? 
Τι άλλο να σου πουμε δηλαδή? εσύ θέλεις να πεις μια ατάκα και να τη ρίξεις την άλλη? δεν γινονται αυτα, με την καμία! εκτός σου είπα και πιο πάνω αν η κοπελια είναι συγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας. 
Εγω το καλοκαίρι που έμενα στο χωριο, έβλεπα ότι απο το απογευμα και μετά όλα τα παιδια, κορίτσια και αγόρια, από 15 ως 25+, μαζεύονταν στην πλατεία και στα γύρω στέκια καθημερινά. Και μάλιστα έλεγα κοιτα να δεις, εγώ σε αυτή την ηλικία ήμουν πολύ μαζεμένη, πολύ διαβασμα κλπ.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> μονο αλοιφη?θα σταζει ολοκληρη εγω λεω :p


Από την βροχή θα ναι :p

Πάντως αυτή η καραμέλα 'χιουμορ, λέγειν αυτοπεποίθηση' κουράστηκα να το ακούω.....το χιούμορ είναι υποκειμενικό, επίσης το χιούμορ βοηθάει στην πρώτη προσέγγιση, κατ΄τα άλλα εγώ πιστεύω και κλόουν να είσαι δεν θα σε καψουρευτεί η άλλη απαραίτητα.........η αυτοπεποίθηση ναι , και δουλειά να πάω να ζητήσω, ίσως φάω ήττα, ο δειλός ενθαρρύνει την άρνηση λένε....... Από κει και πέρα δεν έχουν όλοι αυτοπεποίθηση χιουμορ και λέγειν σε τεράστιο βαθμό....πορεύεσαι όμως.......

----------


## rolen

> χαχαχαχαχα να σαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα...
> Αν νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια κουλά εξυπνακίστικα θα ρίξεις γκόμενα, εμ για αυτό είσαι μπακούρης ετών 25, σόρρυ κιόλας με το θάρρος.


Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες καθόλου! *ΔΕΝ* είπα ότι προσπαθώ να ρίξω κοπέλα μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο! Είπα πολύ συγκεκριμένα, ότι αυτά που κάνει αυτός, *ΔΕΝ* τα κάνω εγώ! Δεν είναι αυτός ο χαρακτήρας μου! Να λείπουν οι προσβολές! Εγώ δε σε πρόσβαλα!




> Εσυ για να τρως απορριψη άμεσα, ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εμφανιση σου ή την πέφτεις απότομα σε νορμάλ κοπέλες λες και έχεις απέναντι σου μια ξεπεταγμένη χαζογκομενιτσα που σκέφτεται μόνο νύχια και τρίχες...
> Practice στο να κάνεις παρέα φιλικά και να μιλάς απονηρευτα με γυναίκες!!!!!


Η εμφάνισή μου είναι όπως την περιέγραψα. Δεν είμαι όμορφος φατσικά! Τέλος! Και όχι, δεν την πέφτω απότομα σε κοπέλες! Που έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο;; Δεν είμαι πέφτουλας!

----------


## archangel

> Είμαι κατά του γάμου archangel. :Ρ
> Και δεν είμαι φαν της ιδέας της οικογένειας. :Ρ



Το ξερεις ελπιζω πως ο σκοπός και ονειρο καθε γυναικας ειναι αυτα τα δυο που εισαι κατα, εε;

----------


## rolen

> Θα με τρελάνεις τώρα, σε τί κύκλο κινείσαι? τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος είναι? τί στο διάολο σε στρατόπεδο ζεις??
> Αδερφή δεν έχεις? ξαδέρφες? συγγενείς κοπέλες να πας για έναν καφε, γυναίκες ξαδερφων σου να βγειτε για καφε?
> γειτόνισσες δεν έχεις? συμφοιτητριες για τα μαθηματα??


Σου φαίνομαι για ψεύτης;; Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω από το να κάθομαι και να ψεύδομαι! Και όχι, δεν είμαι τρολλ! Σου λέω πως έχουν τα πράγματα! Τίποτα παραπάνω! Ο κύκλος μου ναι, είναι τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος! Άμα θες, με πιστεύεις! 




> Τι άλλο να σου πουμε δηλαδή? εσύ θέλεις να πεις μια ατάκα και να τη ρίξεις την άλλη? δεν γινονται αυτα, με την καμία! εκτός σου είπα και πιο πάνω αν η κοπελια είναι συγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας.


Κοίτα, δεν είμαι κάνας βλάκας! Δεν ψάχνω για ατάκα για να ρίξω την άλλη! Χαίρω πολύ ότι δε γίνονται αυτά! Για συζήτηση γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ, όχι για να με προσβάλουν και να μου τη λένε για κάτι που δεν έκανα!

----------


## rolen

> Το ξερεις ελπιζω πως ο σκοπός και ονειρο καθε γυναικας ειναι αυτα τα δυο


Πιο μακροπρόθεσμα, μετά από κάποια ηλικία, ναι...

----------


## archangel

> Κι όχι μόνο αυτό! Πρέπει να έχεις γενικά και χαρακτήρα και να μπορείς να κρατήσεις τη σχέση! Ένα πράγμα θα πω, κι αυτό δυστυχώς το βίωσα κι εγώ. Οι γυναίκες *ΞΕΝΕΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ!* Κάνε ένα παραμικρό λάθος μόνο! Δε θέλει και πολύ! Αυτό ισχύει τουλάχιστον στις δικές μας περιπτώσεις που είμαστε άπειροι και δεν έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση... Μιλάω εκ πείρας πάνω σ'αυτό! Όχι εμπειρίας με γυναίκα, άλλα εμπειρίων από απορρίψεις από γυναίκες!


Ναι ρε, με το παραμικρο. Μονο αν σε γουστάρουν τρελα, πρεπει να κανεις μεγαλη χοντραδα, αλλα και παλι θα σε θέλουν. Και αυτο το τελευταίο δεν ισχυει σε εμας.... :(






> Κι εδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Έχω φάει χυλόπιτα και απ'αυτές!


Δικος μου εισαι :Ρ






> Υπερεκτιμημένες μεν, πανδύσκολες δε! Εγώ σκέφτομαι τώρα, άμα τρώω απορρίψεις από μέτριες και κάτω, οι όμορφες *ΟΥΤΕ* που θα με κοιτάζουν! *ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ!!!!*




Απλως ειναι ομορφες και εχουν σηκωμενη την μυτουλα τους για αυτο ειναι πανδυσκολες..... για μας.

----------


## archangel

> The million Dollar question! Ειλικρινά, δε γνωρίζω... Τώρα για την εμφάνιση, ντάξει, δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο, θα το παραδεχτώ! 1,85 είμαι και 82 κιλά... Δε θα επιρρίψω ευθύνες άμεσα στην εμφάνισή μου... Όσο για τα άλλα, δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, δεν έχω μπλα μπλα, είμαι άπειρος, και γενικά, δεν ξέρω, έχω κάτι που ΔΙΩΧΝΕΙ τις γυναίκες και δεν ξέρω τι είναι...


Αν το βρεις πες μου τι ειναι να το αποβαλω!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Τα ρούχα μου, ναι, τα προσέχω και μάλιστα πολύ! Και τα μαλλιά μου επίσης, είμαι πολύ καθαρός, όλα γενικά! Όταν λες το στυλ, τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Όσο για τα μαγαζιά, ναι, πηγαίνω σε καλά μαγαζία/στέκια με καλό κόσμο! Χρόνο μεν θέλουνε, αλλά εγώ βγαίνω συνέχεια έξω, και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν! Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι, δε με κοιτάζει καμία! Υπενθυμίζω πως φατσικά δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο... Σίγουρα μ'ένα βήμα δεν διασχίζεις το βουνό, άλλα εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλλα βήματα! Στην περίπτωσή τη δική μου είναι βουνό να βρω κοπέλα!:( Όσο για τον τρόπο που φέρομαι, εκεί χωράει συζήτηση πολλή! Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι δεν πλησιάζω να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα που με ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά γιατί ο υπαριθμόν 1 λόγος είναι γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να της πω! Το ίδιο και στα chat online! Και για να σε προλάβω κι εδώ, όσες φορές το δοκίμασα να μιλήσω, έφαγα πολύ δυνατή πόρτα όλες τις φορές, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου!




Κι εγω που μιλαω σε αγνωστες, και τις φλερταρω κιολας (στην δουλεια που ειμαι τωρα εχω πολλες γυναικες πελατισες), προκοπει δεν εχω δει.

----------


## rolen

> Αν το βρεις πες μου τι ειναι να το αποβαλω!!!!


Σωστός! Το ίδιο και για μένα!

----------


## archangel

> μονο αλοιφη?θα σταζει ολοκληρη εγω λεω :p



Νταμιτζάνες ολοκληρες χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Magdalinx

Το φλερτ είναι μια κοινωνική δεξιότητα που καλλιεργείται. Κανεις δεν το έχει έμφυτο, απλώς σε κάποιους δόθηκε πιο πρόσφορο έδαφος για να το καλλιεργήσουν.
Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι ο Brand Pit για να μπορείς να έχεις κοπέλα προφανώς, έχει σχέση με το πόσο γνήσιαμπορείς ναα εκφράσεις τον εαυτό σου. Θέλει αυτοπεποίθηση, αέρα και επίσης οι γυναίκες συνηθως αρέσκονται να νιώθουν ασφάλεια και προστασία. 
Εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα αρχικά να πλησιάζεις προσιτές και επικοινωνιακές κοπέλες έστω για παρέα ώστε να μάθεις λίγο πως να επικοινωνείς με το άλλο φύλο πιο σωστά. Μην απομονώνεσαι στις αντρικές παρέες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι ρε, με το παραμικρο. Μονο αν σε γουστάρουν τρελα, πρεπει να κανεις μεγαλη χοντραδα, αλλα και παλι θα σε θέλουν. Και αυτο το τελευταίο δεν ισχυει σε εμας.... :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δικος μου εισαι :Ρ
> 
> 
> ...


Σηκωμένη την μυτούλα,μπορεί να την έχει η οποιαδήποτε.

----------


## rolen

> Ναι ρε, με το παραμικρο. Μονο αν σε γουστάρουν τρελα, πρεπει να κανεις μεγαλη χοντραδα, αλλα και παλι θα σε θέλουν. Και αυτο το τελευταίο δεν ισχυει σε εμας.... :(


Τώρα τι να πω; Ότι έχεις άδικο; Μ@λ@κί@ θα σου πω! Έτσι ακριβώς είναι! Για το τελευταίο, τι εννοείς; Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο...







> Δικος μου εισαι :Ρ


Έτσι πάνε αυτά!:p









> Απλως ειναι ομορφες και εχουν σηκωμενη την μυτουλα τους για αυτο ειναι πανδυσκολες..... για μας.


Και όχι μόνο αυτό! Να πούμε και το βασικότερο. Όταν της την πέφτουν πολλοί άντρες, εμένα θα κοιτάξουν που δεν έχω λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση ή που δεν είμαι κάνα ομορφόπαιδο;; Θα πάνε μ'αυτόν που ξεχωρίζει! Αν και ξεχωρίζω κι εγώ σ'ένα πράμα, ότι είμαι 25 στα 26 και δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα και έτσι όπως πάω θα φτάσω 35 χρονών μπακούρης *ΕΥΚΟΛΑ!* Περνάνε τα χρόνια γρήγορα! Εννοείται ότι αν μια κοπέλα μάθει ότι το πιθανό αγόρι της έφτασε τα 25 και δεν έκανε τίποτα με γυναίκα θα φύγουν *ΜΕ ΠΥΡΑΥΛΟ!!!*

----------


## rolen

> Σηκωμένη την μυτούλα,μπορεί να την έχει η οποιαδήποτε.


Δυστυχώς έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εδώ! Αυτό που λες τό'χω δει στην πράξη!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δυστυχώς έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εδώ! Αυτό που λες τό'χω δει στην πράξη!


Το είπα ως γενική παρατήρηση.
Όχι δηλαδή ότι κάποια που είναι ωραία,την έχει σηκωμένη ντε και καλά,ενώ κάποια που δεν είναι,όχι.

----------


## archangel

> χαχαχαχαχα να σαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα...
> Αν νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια κουλά εξυπνακίστικα θα ρίξεις γκόμενα, εμ για αυτό είσαι μπακούρης ετών 25, σόρρυ κιόλας με το θάρρος.
> Αντι να ξοδεύεις χρόνο στο ίντερνετ προσπαθώντας να μάθεις, ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ, βγες έξω και παρατήρησε τους ανθρωπους της ηλικίας σου, πώς συμπεριφέρονται, πώς μιλάνε τα αγόρια της ηλικίας σου στις κοπέλες, που βρισκουν κοπελες για παρεα!
> ΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ για να μάθεις να μιλάς! γιατί εσύ από ότι φαίνεται ζεις σε έναν ανδροκρατούμενο πλανήτη.
> και το τελευταίο, μην περιμένεις με την 1η να τη ρίξεις την άλλη... αυτές που πέφτουν αμέσως, είναι σιγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας, συχνάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά για το συγκεκριμένο λόγο. 
> πχ αν πιάσεις κουβεντα με μια κοπελα για τη σχολή σου, για την κρίση, για δουλειές, βρες ενα θεμα για keep in touch. Ή πες της πχ ότι ψάχνω πληροφορίες για αυτό το θέμα, αν βρεις κάτι σχετικό προωθήσε το στο μειλ μου. Σα να μιλας σε ξαδερφή σου ομως, όχι να κάνει μπαμ η προθεση σου οτι τη γουσταρεις και πας επι τουτου. Θελουν μια ρεγουλα τα πραγματα ρε παιδια, όχι μπαμ και κατω, όχι αποτομα. Γιατι δηλαδη μια νορμαλ κοπέλα να σε εμπιστευθεί με την 1η ατάκα που θα της πεις και να σου ανοιχτει? Δως της την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρισει, κερδισε την εμπιστοσυνη της, περνα καλα μαζι της ή με παρεα σε καμια συναυλια, ποτακια, κλπ, και στο μηνα πάνω κάνεις μια κίνηση του τυπου ενα τυχαίο άγγιγμα να δεις αντιδραση. Και αν δεν γουσταρει θα στο κοψει. Τοσο απλα. 
> 
> Εσυ για να τρως απορριψη άμεσα, ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εμφανιση σου ή την πέφτεις απότομα σε νορμάλ κοπέλες λες και έχεις απέναντι σου μια ξεπεταγμένη χαζογκομενιτσα που σκέφτεται μόνο νύχια και τρίχες...
> Practice στο να κάνεις παρέα φιλικά και να μιλάς απονηρευτα με γυναίκες!!!!!



απλως αν πλησιασεις ετσι υπαρχει τεραστιος κινδυνος να μπεις στην friend zone. Και τοτε παπαλα

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Σου φαίνομαι για ψεύτης;; Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω από το να κάθομαι και να ψεύδομαι! Και όχι, δεν είμαι τρολλ! Σου λέω πως έχουν τα πράγματα! Τίποτα παραπάνω! Ο κύκλος μου ναι, είναι τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος! Άμα θες, με πιστεύεις! 
> 
> 
> Κοίτα, δεν είμαι κάνας βλάκας! Δεν ψάχνω για ατάκα για να ρίξω την άλλη! Χαίρω πολύ ότι δε γίνονται αυτά! Για συζήτηση γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ, όχι για να με προσβάλουν και να μου τη λένε για κάτι που δεν έκανα!


Εγώ λέω να χαλαρώσεις!! Βγάζεις αρνητισμό.................και αν το πάω στις γυναίκες ότι χειρότερο αυτό το πράγμα............

----------


## archangel

> Σου φαίνομαι για ψεύτης;; Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω από το να κάθομαι και να ψεύδομαι! Και όχι, δεν είμαι τρολλ! Σου λέω πως έχουν τα πράγματα! Τίποτα παραπάνω! Ο κύκλος μου ναι, είναι τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος! Άμα θες, με πιστεύεις! 
> 
> 
> Κοίτα, δεν είμαι κάνας βλάκας! Δεν ψάχνω για ατάκα για να ρίξω την άλλη! Χαίρω πολύ ότι δε γίνονται αυτά! Για συζήτηση γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ, όχι για να με προσβάλουν και να μου τη λένε για κάτι που δεν έκανα!




Δεν το εννοει ετσι ρε rolen, απλως θελει να σου πει πως αποκλειεται να μην υπαρχει εστω και μια κοπελα γνωστη σου ή συγγενεις σου, καποια ξαδερφη θα εχει για να βγητε για καφε.

----------


## archangel

> Πιο μακροπρόθεσμα, μετά από κάποια ηλικία, ναι...



Σε ολες τις ηλικιες, ειδικα αυτες που λενε πως ειναι κατα του γαμου...... 

Καθε γυναίκα ανησειχει για το μελλον μεχρι την ημερα του γαμου της. Ενας αντρας ανησυχει για το μέλλον απο την ημερα του γάμου του....

----------


## archangel

> Σηκωμένη την μυτούλα,μπορεί να την έχει η οποιαδήποτε.


Πολλες ομορφες ομως την εχουν υπερβολικα ψηλα, Σε σημειο να πεσει πανω τους αεροπλανο με τζιχαντιστές.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πολλες ομορφες ομως την εχουν υπερβολικα ψηλα, Σε σημειο να πεσει πανω τους αεροπλανο με τζιχαντιστές.....


Όχι όλες...
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την απέναντι όχθη.

----------


## archangel

> Τώρα τι να πω; Ότι έχεις άδικο; Μ@λ@κί@ θα σου πω! Έτσι ακριβώς είναι! Για το τελευταίο, τι εννοείς; Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο...


Εννοω ότι αν γουσταρουν τον αλλον πολυ οτι και να κανει αυτός θα τον θελουν ακομα και να χωρισουν, πχ τον πιασουν με αλλη γυναικα, θα το χωρίσουν (ισως), αλλα θα τον θελουν ακομα και μεσα τους θα θέλουν να επιστρεψουν σε αυτόν. 
Αυτο σε εμας που με το παραμικρο ξενερωνουν δεν ισχυει.

----------


## Mara.Z

> απλως αν πλησιασεις ετσι υπαρχει τεραστιος κινδυνος να μπεις στην friend zone. Και τοτε παπαλα


παντα υπαρχει το ρισκο να μπεις στο friend zone, Ποτε δεν το ξερεις εξαρχης!
όπως επισης και να θεωρεις καποια φιλη σου και μετα απο χρονια αμοιβαια να δειτε με αλλο ματι ο ενας την αλλη, ανθρωπινα ειναι αυτα.

εγω πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει συνταγη κανε αυτο, κανε εκεινο ή το άλλο. 
Τα κλασικα και χιλιοειπωμενα ειναι περι χιουμορ, αυτοπεποιθησης κλπ, νορμαλ εμφανισης .
Και μη νομιζετε οτι επειδη ειστε 25 και αμα τον βρειτε τον τροπο, αυτο ηταν, κανατε την τυχη σας. ΟΟΟΟΟοχι!!!! 
κοβεις-ραβεις ειναι αυτα τα θεματα. Δοκιμαζεις, διορθωνεις, ανανεωνεις, κανεις κατι αλλιως κλπ. 

Εγω προσωπικά τις λιγες φορες που γουσταρα τρελα καποιον, του έστελνα κανενα μήνυμα πού και που, πιάναμε κουβεντα, καπου θα τυχαινε να βρεθουμε με κοινη παρέα ή μαθαινα που θα πηγαινε και φροντιζα να παω κι εγώ με παρεα για ξεκαρφωμα κλπ. 1-2-3 το πιανει το μηνυμα ο αλλος. Αν ενδιαφερεται θα σου πει, να κανονισουμε εναν καφε, ενα ποτο να τα πουμε. Αμα σου ξαναπει να βγουμε ξανα για μπυρα, για φαγητο την επομενη, σημαινει οτι ναιιιιιιιιι! γουσταρει και βολιδοσκοπει το τοπιο....εεε αμα την 3η φορα που βγειτε δεν κανει κινηση, ενα τυχαιο αγγιγμα, ενταξει ειναι μαπας... αλλα συνηθως πεφτει ενα χαδι στο χερι...μετα ενα σινεμα, μια βολτα, και το ενα φερνει το αλλο...
Απο τη μερια μου εγω ετσι τα ζω, ετσι τα ακουω απο τις φιλες και τους φιλους μου..

Τωρα εσεις γιατι το κανετε τοσοοοο απιστευτα δυσκολο και τραγικο, λες και οι γυναικες ειναι δεν ξερω και εγω τι, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...

----------


## nick190813

> χαχαχαχαχα να σαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα...
> Αν νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια κουλά εξυπνακίστικα θα ρίξεις γκόμενα, εμ για αυτό είσαι μπακούρης ετών 25, σόρρυ κιόλας με το θάρρος.
> Αντι να ξοδεύεις χρόνο στο ίντερνετ προσπαθώντας να μάθεις, ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ, βγες έξω και παρατήρησε τους ανθρωπους της ηλικίας σου, πώς συμπεριφέρονται, πώς μιλάνε τα αγόρια της ηλικίας σου στις κοπέλες, που βρισκουν κοπελες για παρεα!
> ΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ για να μάθεις να μιλάς! γιατί εσύ από ότι φαίνεται ζεις σε έναν ανδροκρατούμενο πλανήτη.
> και το τελευταίο, μην περιμένεις με την 1η να τη ρίξεις την άλλη... αυτές που πέφτουν αμέσως, είναι σιγκεκριμένης κοσμοθεωρίας, συχνάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά για το συγκεκριμένο λόγο. 
> πχ αν πιάσεις κουβεντα με μια κοπελα για τη σχολή σου, για την κρίση, για δουλειές, βρες ενα θεμα για keep in touch. Ή πες της πχ ότι ψάχνω πληροφορίες για αυτό το θέμα, αν βρεις κάτι σχετικό προωθήσε το στο μειλ μου. Σα να μιλας σε ξαδερφή σου ομως, όχι να κάνει μπαμ η προθεση σου οτι τη γουσταρεις και πας επι τουτου. Θελουν μια ρεγουλα τα πραγματα ρε παιδια, όχι μπαμ και κατω, όχι αποτομα. Γιατι δηλαδη μια νορμαλ κοπέλα να σε εμπιστευθεί με την 1η ατάκα που θα της πεις και να σου ανοιχτει? Δως της την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρισει, κερδισε την εμπιστοσυνη της, περνα καλα μαζι της ή με παρεα σε καμια συναυλια, ποτακια, κλπ, και στο μηνα πάνω κάνεις μια κίνηση του τυπου ενα τυχαίο άγγιγμα να δεις αντιδραση. Και αν δεν γουσταρει θα στο κοψει. Τοσο απλα. 
> 
> Εσυ για να τρως απορριψη άμεσα, ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εμφανιση σου ή την πέφτεις απότομα σε νορμάλ κοπέλες λες και έχεις απέναντι σου μια ξεπεταγμένη χαζογκομενιτσα που σκέφτεται μόνο νύχια και τρίχες...
> Practice στο να κάνεις παρέα φιλικά και να μιλάς απονηρευτα με γυναίκες!!!!!


kai me αυτα πεφτουν οι γκομενες μαρα..μην σου φενεται περιεργο...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ο κύκλος μου ναι, είναι τόσο ανδροκρατούμενος! Άμα θες, με πιστεύεις!


το θεμα δεν ειναι να σε πιστεψω εγω, ουτε σε ξερω ουτε με ξερεις... συζητηση κανουμε. 
Το θεμα ειναι *τι εσυ αντιλαμβανεσαι*... και αν αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι ζεις σε εναν ανδροκρατουμενο κοσμο τη στιγμη που οι γυναικες ειναι περισσοτερες απο τους αντρες.... εεεεεε κατι δεν βλεπεις σωστά.....
Καλα στο σχολειο σου μονο αγορια πηγαιναν? στη σχολη μετα?
Μηπως ολη αυτη η αρνηση εχει να κανει με καποιον ισως ενδομυχο φοβο απεναντι στις γυναικες??
Να το πιασουμε ψυχαναλυτικα, η σχεση σου με τη μητερα σου πως ηταν??

----------


## archangel

καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις και συμφωνω.

Το θεμα ειναι πως καμια δεν θελει δευτερο ραντεβου μαζί μου.
Πχ πριν μερικες καιρο ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα σε μια σχολη. Ανταλαξαμε τηλ. και δεν την ξαναειδα ή μιλησαμε. Πριν λιγο καιρο με πηρε τηλ πως ειχε ερθει στην πολη μου για δουλεια και ειπαμε να βγουμε. Βγηκαμε και φαινόταν πως πηγε καλα το θεμα. Ειπαμε τα νεα μας, γελασαμε, την φλερταρα, σε μια ευκαιρια που ειχα της επιασα το χερι και δεν τραβηχτηκε.... αποτομα. Φαινόταν πως το ραντεβου πηγε καλα. Δεν πηγε!!! Απο τοτε δεν ξαναβγηκε μαζί μου. Εχει περασει τωρα σχεδον ενας μηνας και τιποτα, της γραφω στο φβ, τιποτα, την παιρνω τηλ δεν το σηκωνει κι αν το σηκωσει μου λεει πως δεν μπορει.

----------


## rolen

> το θεμα δεν ειναι να σε πιστεψω εγω, ουτε σε ξερω ουτε με ξερεις... συζητηση κανουμε. 
> Το θεμα ειναι *τι εσυ αντιλαμβανεσαι*... και αν αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι ζεις σε εναν ανδροκρατουμενο κοσμο τη στιγμη που οι γυναικες ειναι περισσοτερες απο τους αντρες.... εεεεεε κατι δεν βλεπεις σωστά.....
> Καλα στο σχολειο σου μονο αγορια πηγαιναν? στη σχολη μετα?
> Μηπως ολη αυτη η αρνηση εχει να κανει με καποιον ισως ενδομυχο φοβο απεναντι στις γυναικες??
> Να το πιασουμε ψυχαναλυτικα, η σχεση σου με τη μητερα σου πως ηταν??


Ακριβώς! Δε με ξέρεις και άρχισες κιόλας να με προσβάλεις και να με ειρωνεύεσαι σε παραπάνω post, συγκεκριμένα στο 324 στη σελίδα 22! Τι δε βλέπω σωστά; Δεν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιον βλάκα που νομίζεις ότι είμαι!

Και εν τέλει, δε θέλω να κάνουμε συζήτηση με προσβολές και ειρωνείες γιατί *εγώ δε σε πρόσβαλα!*

----------


## rolen

> Το θεμα ειναι πως καμια δεν θελει δευτερο ραντεβου μαζί μου.
> Πχ πριν μερικες καιρο ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα σε μια σχολη. Ανταλαξαμε τηλ. και δεν την ξαναειδα ή μιλησαμε. Πριν λιγο καιρο με πηρε τηλ πως ειχε ερθει στην πολη μου για δουλεια και ειπαμε να βγουμε. Βγηκαμε και φαινόταν πως πηγε καλα το θεμα. Ειπαμε τα νεα μας, γελασαμε, την φλερταρα, σε μια ευκαιρια που ειχα της επιασα το χερι και δεν τραβηχτηκε.... αποτομα. Φαινόταν πως το ραντεβου πηγε καλα. Δεν πηγε!!! Απο τοτε δεν ξαναβγηκε μαζί μου. Εχει περασει τωρα σχεδον ενας μηνας και τιποτα, της γραφω στο φβ, τιποτα, την παιρνω τηλ δεν το σηκωνει κι αν το σηκωσει μου λεει πως δεν μπορει.


Όχι ρε φίλε!:(

----------


## nick190813

> καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις και συμφωνω.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι πως καμια δεν θελει δευτερο ραντεβου μαζί μου.
> Πχ πριν μερικες καιρο ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα σε μια σχολη. Ανταλαξαμε τηλ. και δεν την ξαναειδα ή μιλησαμε. Πριν λιγο καιρο με πηρε τηλ πως ειχε ερθει στην πολη μου για δουλεια και ειπαμε να βγουμε. Βγηκαμε και φαινόταν πως πηγε καλα το θεμα. Ειπαμε τα νεα μας, γελασαμε, την φλερταρα, σε μια ευκαιρια που ειχα της επιασα το χερι και δεν τραβηχτηκε.... αποτομα. Φαινόταν πως το ραντεβου πηγε καλα. Δεν πηγε!!! Απο τοτε δεν ξαναβγηκε μαζί μου. Εχει περασει τωρα σχεδον ενας μηνας και τιποτα, της γραφω στο φβ, τιποτα, την παιρνω τηλ δεν το σηκωνει κι αν το σηκωσει μου λεει πως δεν μπορει.


e Κατι θα κανεις λαθος και εσυ στα ραντεβου...
πρωτο ραντεβου που τις πας?καφε?μπαρ?εστιατοριο?βο λτα?

----------


## rolen

> Εγώ λέω να χαλαρώσεις!! Βγάζεις αρνητισμό.................και αν το πάω στις γυναίκες ότι χειρότερο αυτό το πράγμα............


Αρνητισμός είναι επειδή ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι που μου είπαν; Το ξέρω ότι οι γυναίκες δε γουστάρουν τον αρνητισμό...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αρνητισμός είναι επειδή ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι που μου είπαν; Το ξέρω ότι οι γυναίκες δε γουστάρουν τον αρνητισμό...


Μα γιατί τα παίρνεις στο κρανίο? Δεν είπα να μην ενοχληθείς, αλλά ένα είναι γραπτός λόγος δύο δεν νομίζω η μάρα να είχε διάθεση να σε προσβάλλει...

----------


## nick190813

to θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις σξασκηση.....τωρα που θα βρεις για εξασκηση δεν ξερω...

----------


## nick190813

> Μα γιατί τα παίρνεις στο κρανίο? Δεν είπα να μην ενοχληθείς, αλλά ένα είναι γραπτός λόγος δύο δεν νομίζω η μάρα να είχε διάθεση να σε προσβάλλει...


και εσυ κιουμπ τι εισαι δικηγορος?καποιος να την μπαναρει ρε παιδια :p

----------


## rolen

> Το φλερτ είναι μια κοινωνική δεξιότητα που καλλιεργείται. Κανεις δεν το έχει έμφυτο, απλώς σε κάποιους δόθηκε πιο πρόσφορο έδαφος για να το καλλιεργήσουν.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι ο Brand Pit για να μπορείς να έχεις κοπέλα προφανώς, έχει σχέση με το πόσο γνήσιαμπορείς ναα εκφράσεις τον εαυτό σου. Θέλει αυτοπεποίθηση, αέρα και επίσης οι γυναίκες συνηθως αρέσκονται να νιώθουν ασφάλεια και προστασία. 
> Εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα αρχικά να πλησιάζεις προσιτές και επικοινωνιακές κοπέλες έστω για παρέα ώστε να μάθεις λίγο πως να επικοινωνείς με το άλλο φύλο πιο σωστά. Μην απομονώνεσαι στις αντρικές παρέες.


Καλησπέρα Magdalinx! Ναι, το φλερτ είναι μια κοινωνική δεξιότητα, δε λέω! Εγώ λέω και το άλλο, το φλερτ είναι τέχνη! Ή τό'χεις, ή δεν τό'χεις! Μπορεί κάποιος να μη τό'χει έμφυτο άμεσα, άλλα έχει έμφυτα άλλα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα που του επιτρέπουν να κάνει το φλερτ σωστά. Καλά εννοείται ότι δε χρειάζεται νά'σαι ο Brad Pit για να βρεις κοπέλα! Αυτό το γνωρίζω. Είπες για αυτοπεποίθηση. 

Αυτοπεποίθηση δυστυχώς δεν έχω, ούτε λέγειν επίσης. Το γνωρίζω ότι οι γυναίκες τους αρέσει να νιώθουν ασφάλεια και προστασία! Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου μπορεί να μην της κάνουν να νιώθουν έτσι, άλλα όταν νευριάζω, γίνομαι άλλος άνθρωπος και δε φοβάμαι να μπλέξω σε καβγά και να έρθω στα χέρια! Εκεί θα ένιωθαν ασφάλεια και προστασία άμα μ'έβλεπαν! Δηλαδή, αν έβλεπα εγώ σκηνικό bullying να δέρνουν έναν αδύναμο θα έμπαινα μέσα στον καυγά για να ρίξω!

Μπορεί να μην έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, άλλα όταν νευριάζω δεν παίρνω χαμπάρι εγώ!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> και εσυ κιουμπ τι εισαι δικηγορος?καποιος να την μπαναρει ρε παιδια :p


Στον ρόλεν απευθύνθηκα , δεν κάνω τον δικηγόρο της μάρας....κακώς βέβαια γιατί όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρων οι κότες..........

----------


## rolen

> Πολλες ομορφες ομως την εχουν υπερβολικα ψηλα, Σε σημειο να πεσει πανω τους αεροπλανο με τζιχαντιστές.....


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!:D ΝΑΙ!:D

----------


## nick190813

> Στον ρόλεν απευθύνθηκα , δεν κάνω τον δικηγόρο της μάρας....κακώς βέβαια γιατί όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρων οι κότες..........


polla λες κιουμπ για ηρεμησε σε παρακαλω

----------


## cdeleted29517

> polla λες κιουμπ για ηρεμησε σε παρακαλω


Κοίτα να σταματήσεις το σπαμ γιατί θα σου κάνω αναφορά....εκεί να δεις μπαν :p

----------


## rolen

> Το είπα ως γενική παρατήρηση.
> Όχι δηλαδή ότι κάποια που είναι ωραία,την έχει σηκωμένη ντε και καλά,ενώ κάποια που δεν είναι,όχι.


Ναι ναι, κατάλαβα τι λες! Υπάρχουν και κάτω από μέτριες που έχουν ψωνιστεί! Η ψωνίτιδα δεν κοιτάζει ομορφιά!

----------


## nick190813

> Κοίτα να σταματήσεις το σπαμ γιατί θα σου κάνω αναφορά....εκεί να δεις μπαν :p


α εγινες ο ρουφιανος του φορουμ δλδ?
μασαω εγω απο μπαν?

----------


## rolen

> Μα γιατί τα παίρνεις στο κρανίο? Δεν είπα να μην ενοχληθείς, αλλά ένα είναι γραπτός λόγος δύο δεν νομίζω η μάρα να είχε διάθεση να σε προσβάλλει...





> Στον ρόλεν απευθύνθηκα , δεν κάνω τον δικηγόρο της μάρας....κακώς βέβαια γιατί όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρων οι κότες..........


Δε θύμωσα ούτε ξέσπασα πάνω σου cube. Με παρεξήγησες.;)

----------


## rolen

> Εννοω ότι αν γουσταρουν τον αλλον πολυ οτι και να κανει αυτός θα τον θελουν ακομα και να χωρισουν, πχ τον πιασουν με αλλη γυναικα, θα το χωρίσουν (ισως), αλλα θα τον θελουν ακομα και μεσα τους θα θέλουν να επιστρεψουν σε αυτόν. 
> Αυτο σε εμας που με το παραμικρο ξενερωνουν δεν ισχυει.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα παραπάνω! Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα! Τώρα κατάλαβα τι λες στο τελευταίο...

Όλο το ρεζουμέ είναι άμα σε γουστάρουν! Αυτό είναι το κακό μ'εμένα! Δεν έχω αυτό το κατιτίς για να με γουστάρει γυναίκα! Λες και είμαι ακατάλληλος να ούμε!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν ξέσπασα πάνω σου cube. Με παρεξήγησες.;)


Όχι βρε δεν το πα για αυτό, απλά έχωσα την μύτη μου ως συνήθως ...........

----------


## rolen

> Όχι βρε δεν το πα για αυτό, απλά έχωσα την μύτη μου ως συνήθως ...........


Δεν πειράζει...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> α εγινες ο ρουφιανος του φορουμ δλδ?
> μασαω εγω απο μπαν?


Σκάσε τώρα :p

----------


## nick190813

> Σκάσε τώρα :p


εσυ μ εκανες αναφορα και μ ηρθε προειδοποιηση?

----------


## EmaFil

Αν και παρακολουθούσα το θέμα από την αρχή, στην πορεία κάπου το έχασα...οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη αν γράψω πράγματα τα οποία έχουν ήδη γραφτεί...

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο rolen δε μπορεί να ανοίξει κουβέντα (ή ακόμα και αν την ανοίξει, να ρολάρει η γλώσσα) γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει γνωρίσει την "τυχερή". Αυτή που όντως του'χει κάνει κλικ και που (ο ίδιος) έχει κάνει κλικ και στην κοπέλα. Αυτή με την οποία σίγουρα θα έχει να πει πράγματα...

Γράφει ότι είναι 25 χρονών μπακούρι...ε, και...ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος είναι....αυτό δεν το γράφω για να υποτιμήσω το ζήτημα (εξάλλου ο καθένας από εμάς βιώνει το δικό του πρόβλημα) αλλά για να σημειώσω ότι σε αυτά τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες... άλλοι ξεκινούν από τα 16, άλλοι στα 20...άλλοι στα 30...!

Από την άλλη... οκ, υπάρχει ένα αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα (δεν το'χει με το φλερτ)...οπότε ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει τακτική, δλδ, τι εννοώ....να πάψεις να την πέφτεις (αν το κάνεις) σε καφέ, μπαρ, κτλ. και να κοιτάξεις να δημιουργήσεις κάποιες σταθερές - καθημερινές επαφές με γυναίκες (ας πούμε, σε κάποιο γυμναστήριο, βόλτες σε πάρκο, σύλλογοι...). Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι...σιγά σιγά θα το χτίσεις. Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν 2 είδη αντρών, αυτοί που το'χουν με το φλερτ και αυτοί που δεν... εσύ ανήκεις στην 2 κατηγορία...δεν είναι κακό, απλά όπως έγραψα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τακτική.

Σίγουρα, η αυτοπεποίθησή σου (rolen) είναι χαμηλή...έχεις ποτέ ψάξει τους λόγους...έχεις σκεφτεί το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά (όπως αναφέρεις στα αρχικά σου ποστ) ίσως να είναι ένας από τους λόγους (και τώρα μιλάω υποσυνείδητα να σε επηρεάζει?)...να σου κόβει τα πόδια... (αφού λες ότι με την εμφάνιση δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα)

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να χαλαρώσεις και όλα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό... ξέρω όλα αυτά μπορεί να σου ακούγονται τετριμμένα, όμως έτσι είναι...

Να πω και το άλλο...γιατί τρελαίνεσαι τόσο πολύ (στην αρχή γράφεις ότι "_απορείς που ακόμα δεν έχεις πάθει κάτι από την κατάσταση στην οποία είσαι...?_") με το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις κάποια κοπέλα...

Έχεις ψάξει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρελαίνει..τι σου λείπει και το δίνεις τόση μεγάλη σημασία-αξία ... Μήπως σου λείπει το σεξ, συντροφικότητα, η παρέα...

Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσεις πρώτα να απαντάς σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα... και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό...??? Δεν ξέρω... μια γνώμη καταθέτω

----------


## willowfairy

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.
> 
> Και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι εμφανίσιμος, καλό παιδί, ευγενικός, φιλότιμος, έχω χιούμορ, και πολλά άλλα.



Τι μπακουρης παιδι μου και βλακειες ειναι αυτες? εισαι τοσο νεος που εχεις ακομη παρα πολλες κοπελες να γνωρισεις και να εχετε τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα και σκοπους...βγαινε εξω με την παρεα σου και κανε κινησεις θετικες σε κοπελες,ε, ολο και καποια θα ''πεσει''΄...μια χαρα παιδι εισαι, εχεις ολο το ''πακετο'' για να κανεις μια σωστη γνωριμια με κοπελα!!!!

Αλλιως αν εξω νιωθεις ανασφαλεια, μπορεις να αναζητησεις γνωριμιες μεσω sites γνωριμιων αλλα με πολυ προσοχη!!!

----------


## archangel

> e Κατι θα κανεις λαθος και εσυ στα ραντεβου...
> πρωτο ραντεβου που τις πας?καφε?μπαρ?εστιατοριο?βο λτα?



Για καφε στην πλατεια της πολης μου την πηγα, να της δειξω τα αξιοθεατα, και την πηγα σε μια καλη καφετερεια που ξερω.

----------


## archangel

> to θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις σξασκηση.....τωρα που θα βρεις για εξασκηση δεν ξερω...



χαχαχα για λιγο νομιζα πως μου είπες σεξασκηση χχαχαχαχαχα.
Τωρα στην δουλεια μου φλερταρω οποια ερθει, ομορφη ή ασχημη (οπως θα ελεγε ο φίλος μου ο Why), τωρα βλεπουμε!!!

----------


## nick190813

> Για καφε στην πλατεια της πολης μου την πηγα, να της δειξω τα αξιοθεατα, και την πηγα σε μια καλη καφετερεια που ξερω.


μηπως αυτη σε εβλεπε φιλικα εξαρχης?και γι αυτο?

απο τοτε ποσες φορες τις εχεις μιλησει?

----------


## archangel

> polla λες κιουμπ για ηρεμησε σε παρακαλω


Ειρηνη υμην παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εσυ μ εκανες αναφορα και μ ηρθε προειδοποιηση?


??????????? πλάκα μου κάνεις???

----------


## archangel

> Όχι βρε δεν το πα για αυτό, απλά έχωσα την μύτη μου ως συνήθως ...........



Προσεχε γτ κυκλοφορει ενα αεροπλανο με τσιχαντιστές χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## archangel

> μηπως αυτη σε εβλεπε φιλικα εξαρχης?και γι αυτο?
> 
> απο τοτε ποσες φορες τις εχεις μιλησει?


2 μεσω τηλεφονου και μια μεσω φβ

----------


## nick190813

> 2 μεσω τηλεφονου και μια μεσω φβ


σ απαντησε και τις 3 φορες?τις προτεινες να ξαναβγειτε?

----------


## archangel

> μηπως αυτη σε εβλεπε φιλικα εξαρχης?και γι αυτο?
> 
> απο τοτε ποσες φορες τις εχεις μιλησει?



Κοιτα εγω τοτε της ειχα δειξει ενδιαφερον αλλα αυτη γουσταρε αλλον, οταν ομως μετα απο καιρο με παιρνει τηλεφωνο για να μου πει η ιδια ειμαι στην πολη σου θες να βρεθουμε, πεταξα στον εβδομο ουρανο, συναντηθηκαμε και ηταν φοβερα και τελικα εκανα τοσο λαθος;;;

----------


## archangel

> σ απαντησε και τις 3 φορες?τις προτεινες να ξαναβγειτε?


Οχι αυτες τις φορες μου απαντησε. Καμια 10 φορες την εχω παρει τηλεφωνο, κι εγω δεν ξερω ποσα μηνυματα στο φβ.

Ναι αλλα την μια μου είπε πως ηταν αρρωστη, και την αλλη πως εχει πολυ δουλεια και δεν μπορει. Κοιτα εχει πολυ δουλεια οντως (απο τις 7 το πρωι μεχρι και 8 το βραδυ) Ακομα και στο ραντεβου επειδη ειχε μολις σχολασει θα καθοταν μεχρι τις 11 αλλα τελικα εκατσε μεχρι τις 12 κι εφυγε με το ζορι.... ισως για αυτο νομιζα πως της αρεσε το ραντεβου

----------


## nick190813

> Οχι αυτες τις φορες μου απαντησε. Καμια 10 φορες την εχω παρει τηλεφωνο, κι εγω δεν ξερω ποσα μηνυματα στο φβ.
> 
> Ναι αλλα την μια μου είπε πως ηταν αρρωστη, και την αλλη πως εχει πολυ δουλεια και δεν μπορει. Κοιτα εχει πολυ δουλεια οντως (απο τις 7 το πρωι μεχρι και 8 το βραδυ) Ακομα και στο ραντεβου επειδη ειχε μολις σχολασει θα καθοταν μεχρι τις 11 αλλα τελικα εκατσε μεχρι τις 12 κι εφυγε με το ζορι.... ισως για αυτο νομιζα πως της αρεσε το ραντεβου


κοιτα αμα της αρεσες παντως θα σου ειχε δωσει το οκ και για δευτερο ραντεβου θα εβρισκε χρονο...

εσυ επρεπε να την προσεγγισεις αλλιως κακως την πηρες τηλεφωνο....

αμα την θες ακομα και δεν εχει περασει πολυ καιρος....

ακου τι θα κανεις...αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο σου οπλο....

θα πας θα παρεις ενα μπουκετο κοκκινα τριανταφυλλα θα τις γραψεις και ενα γραμμα ..που θα λεει ελπιζω να μην σε ενοχλει η πρωτοβουλια που πηρα να σου στειλω λουλουδια...τα ειδα οπως περναγα απο το μαγαζι και σκεφτηκα οτι αντικατοπτριζουν την γαληνη και την χαρα που μου προσφερες στην τελευταια εξοδο...ελπιζω να τα δεχτεις και να μην σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση.....με εκτιμηση και φιλια αρχανγκελ..

και θα το στειλεις....τωρα αμ θες γραψε κατι αλλο στο γραμμα αυτο που εγραψα ηταν προχειρο....αλλα οπως και να εχει δεν θα πεις με καμια παναγια μου αρεσες...και ποτε θα βγουμε...κατι λιτο οπως αυτο που εγραψα...

----------


## rolen

> Αν και παρακολουθούσα το θέμα από την αρχή, στην πορεία κάπου το έχασα...οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη αν γράψω πράγματα τα οποία έχουν ήδη γραφτεί...
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο rolen δε μπορεί να ανοίξει κουβέντα (ή ακόμα και αν την ανοίξει, να ρολάρει η γλώσσα) γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει γνωρίσει την "τυχερή". Αυτή που όντως του'χει κάνει κλικ και που (ο ίδιος) έχει κάνει κλικ και στην κοπέλα. Αυτή με την οποία σίγουρα θα έχει να πει πράγματα...


Όχι ακριβώς... Κουβέντα δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πω στην κοπέλα. Οπότε, δεν την πέφτω καν! Άλλα και που τό'κανα, έφευγαν τούβλα απ'το στόμα μου!





> Γράφει ότι είναι 25 χρονών μπακούρι...ε, και...ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος είναι....αυτό δεν το γράφω για να υποτιμήσω το ζήτημα (εξάλλου ο καθένας από εμάς βιώνει το δικό του πρόβλημα) αλλά για να σημειώσω ότι σε αυτά τα πράγματα δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες... άλλοι ξεκινούν από τα 16, άλλοι στα 20...άλλοι στα 30...!


Κανόνες σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά υπάρχει μια διαφορά εδώ! Εγώ ήθελα από μικρότερη ηλικία να κάνω κάτι! Απ'τα 17 μου άρχισα να το ψάχνω. Ήθελα και πιο πριν, άλλα στα 17 άρχισα επίσημα και το πήρα πρωτοβουλία να το κάνω. Άλλοι τα κάνουν πιο μετά γιατί ίσως ήθελαν πιο μετά, δεν ξέρω. Εγώ βρίσκομαι σ'αυτήν την κατάσταση παρά τη θέλησή μου! Άλλα από τα 17 μου ως σήμερα (25) αποτυχαίνω αποκλειστικά! Έχω σκάσει, δεν μπορώ! Ειδικά όταν βλέπω κάτι 15χρονα να χαμουρεύονται μού'ρχεται να κοπανάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο που εγώ δεν έκανα το παραμικρό ως σήμερα!




> Από την άλλη... οκ, υπάρχει ένα αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα (δεν το'χει με το φλερτ)...οπότε ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει τακτική, δλδ, τι εννοώ....να πάψεις να την πέφτεις (αν το κάνεις) σε καφέ, μπαρ, κτλ. και να κοιτάξεις να δημιουργήσεις κάποιες σταθερές - καθημερινές επαφές με γυναίκες (ας πούμε, σε κάποιο γυμναστήριο, βόλτες σε πάρκο, σύλλογοι...). Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι...σιγά σιγά θα το χτίσεις. Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν 2 είδη αντρών, αυτοί που το'χουν με το φλερτ και αυτοί που δεν... εσύ ανήκεις στην 2 κατηγορία...δεν είναι κακό, απλά όπως έγραψα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τακτική.


Δε θά'λεγα ότι φταεί η τακτική μου για το αποτέλεσμά αυτό (ότι είμαι μπακούρης ακόμα)! Φταίει κυρίως που δεν ξέρω τι να πω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα! Απο'κεί ξεκινάει όλο!




> Σίγουρα, η αυτοπεποίθησή σου (rolen) είναι χαμηλή...έχεις ποτέ ψάξει τους λόγους...έχεις σκεφτεί το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά (όπως αναφέρεις στα αρχικά σου ποστ) ίσως να είναι ένας από τους λόγους (και τώρα μιλάω υποσυνείδητα να σε επηρεάζει?)...να σου κόβει τα πόδια... (αφού λες ότι με την εμφάνιση δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα)


Η αυτοπεποίθησή μου είναι χαμηλή λόγω των αποκλειστικών αποτυχιών ως σήμερα και κάθε αποτυχία με κοπέλα μου τη μειώνει κι άλλο! Όσο για το θέμα δουλειάς, και που είχα δουλειά πριν, το ίδιο ήμουν στην αυτοπεποίθηση...




> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να χαλαρώσεις και όλα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό... ξέρω όλα αυτά μπορεί να σου ακούγονται τετριμμένα, όμως έτσι είναι...
> 
> Να πω και το άλλο...γιατί τρελαίνεσαι τόσο πολύ (στην αρχή γράφεις ότι "_απορείς που ακόμα δεν έχεις πάθει κάτι από την κατάσταση στην οποία είσαι...?_") με το γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις κάποια κοπέλα...
> 
> Έχεις ψάξει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρελαίνει..τι σου λείπει και το δίνεις τόση μεγάλη σημασία-αξία ... Μήπως σου λείπει το σεξ, συντροφικότητα, η παρέα...
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσεις πρώτα να απαντάς σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα... και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό...??? Δεν ξέρω... μια γνώμη καταθέτω


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλαρώσω! Δεν μπορώ! Το "όλα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό μου τά'λεγαν και όταν ήμουν 20, και νά'μαι τώρα στα 25, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τότε, μόνο που η ψυχολογία μου είναι τρισχειρότερα! Τρελαίνομαι τόσο γιατί αυτό είναι κάτι που θέλω υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ και ξέρω μέσα μου ότι δεν πρόκειται να το αποκτήσω ποτέ! Δεν τρελαίνομαι για το μεμονωμένο γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κοπέλα, άλλα για το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα σ'αυτό το θέμα γενικά! Και το χειρότερο; Ότι έφτασα αυτήν την ηλικία και είμαι ακόμα παρθένος και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για να το αλλάξω!!! Και για να σε προλάβω, δε θέλω τον πληρωμένο έρωτα! Άντε και πήγα εκεί, μετά;

----------


## rolen

> Τι μπακουρης παιδι μου και βλακειες ειναι αυτες? εισαι τοσο νεος που εχεις ακομη παρα πολλες κοπελες να γνωρισεις και να εχετε τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα και σκοπους...βγαινε εξω με την παρεα σου και κανε κινησεις θετικες σε κοπελες,ε, ολο και καποια θα ''πεσει''΄...μια χαρα παιδι εισαι, εχεις ολο το ''πακετο'' για να κανεις μια σωστη γνωριμια με κοπελα!!!!
> 
> Αλλιως αν εξω νιωθεις ανασφαλεια, μπορεις να αναζητησεις γνωριμιες μεσω sites γνωριμιων αλλα με πολυ προσοχη!!!


Ναι, μπακούρης είμαι, και μάλιστα σε αρχηγικά επίπεδα! Και που είμαι νέος και έχω πολλές κοπέλες να γνωρίσω, τι να το κάνω! Δεν προσελκύω! Τι κινήσεις να κάνω;; Θέλουν τρόπο και στυλ αυτά, κάτι που δεν έχω με τις γυναίκες φυσικά... 

Οι γυναίκες κακά τα ψέμματα, καταλαβαίνουν από χιλιόμετρα μακριά ποιος τις γουστάρει και ποιος όχι και μέχρι να φτάσω κοντά τους, έχουν την απόρριψη έτοιμη στην άκρη της γλώσσας τους, σαν σφαίρα στη θαλάμη όπλου έτοιμη να εκτοξευτεί! Χρειάζομαι εξεζητημένη βοήθεια πάνω σ'αυτό το θέμα ότι και να λέμε!

Ο φίλος nick190813 είπε κάτι πάρα πολύ σωστό και εύστοχο πριν καιρό, πως οι γυναίκες για να "πέσουν", πρέπει να "παίξει" ο άντρας με το μυαλό τους! Αυτό το κ_λοπράμα δεν ξέρω να κάνω και χάνω μόνιμα!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Μην απογοητευεσαι αν τρως χυλοπιτες σε μπαρ και σε κλαμπ.Εκει δεν γαμαει σχεδον κανεις,μονο καποιοι λιγοι που εχουν καλο game.Αν εισαι τοσο αρχαριος πρεπει να ξεκινησεις απο κοπελα που ξερεις προσωπικα με καποιο τροπο.

----------


## EmaFil

> Όχι ακριβώς... Κουβέντα δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πω στην κοπέλα. Οπότε, δεν την πέφτω καν! Άλλα και που τό'κανα, έφευγαν τούβλα απ'το στόμα μου!
> 
> Δε θά'λεγα ότι φταεί η τακτική μου για το αποτέλεσμά αυτό (ότι είμαι μπακούρης ακόμα)! Φταίει κυρίως που δεν ξέρω τι να πω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα! Απο'κεί ξεκινάει όλο!




μα αυτό σου εξηγώ...δεν θα την πέσεις σε καμία σε μπαρ, καφετέριες...κ.λ.π....θα προσπαθήσεις σιγά σιγά να το χτίσεις...ας πούμε πηγαίνω σε έναν χορευτικό σύλλογο, εκεί κάνω παρέα με κοπέλες-αγόρια...μιλάμε, αποκτάμε επαφές (μιλάω για κοινωνικές - φιλικές επαφές, όχι ερωτικές)...δεν μπορεί κάποια θα σου αρέσει και θα το προχωρήσεις σιγά σιγά...ξαναγράφω, θέλει υπομονή και καιρό

δεν προχωράει αυτό ...παρακάτω αλλού...δεν έχεις κάποιο χόμπι...κάτι ρε παιδί μου, δεν μπορεί...για τα ενδιαφέροντα σου θα μιλήσεις...ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, δεν σου αρέσει κάτι να κάνεις...???

Πηγαίνεις κάπου τακτικά (γυμναστήριο, φροντιστήριο δεν ξέρω και 'γω τι...:p) αποκτάς επαφές, διευρύνεις τον κύκλο σου και μιλάς πάνω στα ενδιαφέροντα και θα έρθουν και τα ερωτικά...άσε τα μπαρ, είναι για άλλους






> Τρελαίνομαι τόσο γιατί αυτό είναι κάτι που θέλω υπερβολικά πάρα πολύ και *ξέρω μέσα μου ότι δεν πρόκειται να το αποκτήσω ποτέ!* Δεν τρελαίνομαι για το μεμονωμένο γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κοπέλα, άλλα για το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα σ'αυτό το θέμα γενικά! Και το χειρότερο; Ότι έφτασα αυτήν την ηλικία και είμαι ακόμα παρθένος και *δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα για να το αλλάξω*!!! Και για να σε προλάβω, δε θέλω τον πληρωμένο έρωτα! Άντε και πήγα εκεί, μετά;


Μα αφού είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι αυτό δεν αλλάζει με τπτ, τότε γιατί τρελαίνεσαι (στο έγραψαν και άλλοι)...άρα έχεις ελπίδες....πιστεύεις ότι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει

Και μην ξεχνάς ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν ξέρει τι του επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον...το ότι εσύ ήθελες από τα 17 να κάνεις κάτι και έφτασες 25 και δεν έγινε...δεν σημαίνει ότι στα 26 ή και νωρίτερα δε θα γίνει...

----------


## andreas86

Και εγω ειμαι 30 και μπακουρης υπαρχουν και χειροτερα μεχρι τα 30 εχεις αλλα 5 χρονια!! χαχα

----------


## rolen

> Και εγω ειμαι 30 και μπακουρης υπαρχουν και χειροτερα μεχρι τα 30 εχεις αλλα 5 χρονια!! χαχα


Καλωσόρισες στο club!:( Μπορεί μέχρι τα 30 νά'ναι 5 χρόνια, άλλα το πόσο γρήγορα περνάνε τα χρόνια δε λέγεται!

----------


## Aris83

Βασικα αυτο που σε μπλοκαρει ειναι ο ιδιος σου εαυτος! Πηγαινεις σε μια κοπελα με την προδιαθεση οτι εχεις φαει ηδη την χυλοπιτα πριν ακομα της μιλησεις! Σε εχει κυριευσει ο φοβος της απορριψης και της αποτυχιας!

Πηγαινε και μιλα ελευθερα σε οποια θες χωρις να περιμενεις τιποτα! Σαν να μιλας σε καποιον φιλο σου! Να εισαι ο εαυτος σου! Το φλερτ δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη! Αμα σε γουσταρει η γκομενα θα πεσει οτι χαζομαρα (ενταξει μη το ξεφτιλισεις ομως) κι αν πεις!

Ξεκολλα απ τα μυαλα σου! Αυτα κ μονο αυτα σε μπλοκαρουν!

----------


## rolen

> μα αυτό σου εξηγώ...δεν θα την πέσεις σε καμία σε μπαρ, καφετέριες...κ.λ.π....θα προσπαθήσεις σιγά σιγά να το χτίσεις...ας πούμε πηγαίνω σε έναν χορευτικό σύλλογο, εκεί κάνω παρέα με κοπέλες-αγόρια...μιλάμε, αποκτάμε επαφές (μιλάω για κοινωνικές - φιλικές επαφές, όχι ερωτικές)...δεν μπορεί κάποια θα σου αρέσει και θα το προχωρήσεις σιγά σιγά...ξαναγράφω, θέλει υπομονή και καιρό
> 
> δεν προχωράει αυτό ...παρακάτω αλλού...δεν έχεις κάποιο χόμπι...κάτι ρε παιδί μου, δεν μπορεί...για τα ενδιαφέροντα σου θα μιλήσεις...ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ, δεν σου αρέσει κάτι να κάνεις...???
> 
> Πηγαίνεις κάπου τακτικά (γυμναστήριο, φροντιστήριο δεν ξέρω και 'γω τι...:p) αποκτάς επαφές, διευρύνεις τον κύκλο σου και μιλάς πάνω στα ενδιαφέροντα και θα έρθουν και τα ερωτικά...άσε τα μπαρ, είναι για άλλους


Ωραία όλα αυτά, άλλα δεν ξέρω... Θα τα δω αν είναι... Για το γυμναστήριο, πήγαινα για κάνα 9μηνο περίπου, και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα! Τα μπαρ, ναι, αν εννοείς ότι είναι για τους πιο προηγμένους σ'αυτό το θέμα, ναι...







> Μα αφού είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι αυτό δεν αλλάζει με τπτ, τότε γιατί τρελαίνεσαι (στο έγραψαν και άλλοι)...άρα έχεις ελπίδες....πιστεύεις ότι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει


Μ'αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν έχω ελπίδες, μόνο και μόνο στη σκέψη ότι είμαι τελειωμένος μ'αυτό το θέμα, δεν μπορώ! Τρελαίνομαι! Κάνω ότι μπορώ για να το ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα...




> Και μην ξεχνάς ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν ξέρει τι του επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον...το ότι εσύ ήθελες από τα 17 να κάνεις κάτι και έφτασες 25 και δεν έγινε...δεν σημαίνει ότι στα 26 ή και νωρίτερα δε θα γίνει...


Το μέλλον σίγουρα είναι απρόβλεπτο, άλλα με εξαίρεση σ'αυτόν τον τομέα για μένα! Δεν ξέρω, για να φτάνω 25 και να μην τα καταφέρνω, δεν ξέρω... Τόσο άτυχος πια!

----------


## rolen

nick190813, Είπες κάτι πάρα πολύ σωστό και εύστοχο πριν καιρό, πως οι γυναίκες για να "πέσουν", πρέπει να "παίξει" ο άντρας με το μυαλό τους! Αυτό το κ_λοπράμα δεν ξέρω να κάνω και χάνω μόνιμα! Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ περισσότερα σχόλια σου πάνω σ'αυτό.

----------


## rolen

> Βασικα αυτο που σε μπλοκαρει ειναι ο ιδιος σου εαυτος! Πηγαινεις σε μια κοπελα με την προδιαθεση οτι εχεις φαει ηδη την χυλοπιτα πριν ακομα της μιλησεις! Σε εχει κυριευσει ο φοβος της απορριψης και της αποτυχιας!
> 
> Πηγαινε και μιλα ελευθερα σε οποια θες χωρις να περιμενεις τιποτα! Σαν να μιλας σε καποιον φιλο σου! Να εισαι ο εαυτος σου! Το φλερτ δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη! Αμα σε γουσταρει η γκομενα θα πεσει οτι χαζομαρα (ενταξει μη το ξεφτιλισεις ομως) κι αν πεις!
> 
> Ξεκολλα απ τα μυαλα σου! Αυτα κ μονο αυτα σε μπλοκαρουν!


Όχι, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος εδώ! Ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μιλάω σε άγνωστη είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, όχι επειδή φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Άμα ήταν η γ@μημένη απόρριψη το μόνο πρόβλημά μου, πάει να πει πως *ΞΕΡΩ* τι να της πω και απλά δεν τα λέω αυτά που ξέρω γιατί φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Έχουν διαφορά αυτά τα 2 ξέρεις!

Για να καταλάβεις, θα πήγαινες να πλακωθείς στο ξύλο με 3-4 άτομα με μαχαίρια; *ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!* Δε θα πήγαινες! Γιατί δε θα τό'κανες; Δε θα το κάνεις επειδή εσύ μόνο με τα γυμνά σου χέρια εναντίον τους θα ήσουν απλά τελειωμένος! Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον εαυτό ή φοβάσαι ότι θα χάσεις; Εννοείται πως όχι! Δε θα πήγαινες γιατί δε σε παίρνει και γιατί δε θα ήξερες πως να ανταπεξέλθεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση!

Έτσι και με τη δική μου περίπτωση! Δεν πλησιάζω να μιλήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Απλά τα πράματα! Ελληνικά μιλάω! Την πυρηνική φυσική την ξέρω καλύτερα απ'το το φλερτ, ενώ δεν ξέρω πυρηνική φυσική στ'αλήθεια! Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κάποια κοπέλα που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά όπως μιλάω σε φίλο μου! Είναι απλά αδύνατον! Δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου γενικά! Πόσο μάλλον σε τέτοιο ακραίο βαθμό!

Τώρα, άμα μπορείς εσύ να δεις μια υποψήφια κοπέλα σαν φίλο σου, ή έχεις πάει με ορδές από γκόμενες, ή είσαι κάνας μάγος! Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση!

----------


## nick190813

> nick190813, Είπες κάτι πάρα πολύ σωστό και εύστοχο πριν καιρό, πως οι γυναίκες για να "πέσουν", πρέπει να "παίξει" ο άντρας με το μυαλό τους! Αυτό το κ_λοπράμα δεν ξέρω να κάνω και χάνω μόνιμα! Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ περισσότερα σχόλια σου πάνω σ'αυτό.


αυτο θα το αναλυσουμε αλλη μερα γτ εχει πολυ γραψιμο....
σημερα που ειναι σαββατο θα βγεις?

----------


## rolen

> αυτο θα το αναλυσουμε αλλη μερα γτ εχει πολυ γραψιμο....
> σημερα που ειναι σαββατο θα βγεις?


Καλώς τότε!:) Σήμερα όχι, δε θα βγω λόγω έλλειψης παρέας...

----------


## nick190813

> Καλώς τότε!:) Σήμερα όχι, δε θα βγω λόγω έλλειψης παρέας...


κριμα ηταν καλη ευκαιρια να σου δωσω μερικες συμβουλες να κανεις ενα βημα σημερα.λιγη εξασκηση
οταν ξαναβγεις πες το για να αρχισεις να κανεις βηματα ,μην μενεις στασιμος...και σιγα σιγα θα δεις που θα εισαι αρκετα ομιλητικος

----------


## rolen

> κριμα ηταν καλη ευκαιρια να σου δωσω μερικες συμβουλες να κανεις ενα βημα σημερα.λιγη εξασκηση
> οταν ξαναβγεις πες το για να αρχισεις να κανεις βηματα ,μην μενεις στασιμος...και σιγα σιγα θα δεις που θα εισαι αρκετα ομιλητικος


Ωραία, καλά ακούγεται, άλλα θα πρέπει να εστιάσουμε κυρίως πάνω σ'αυτό με το μυαλό που λέγαμε κάποια στιγμή... Θεωρώ ότι είναι η ουσία του ζητήματος γιατί το να πάω απλά να μιλήσω, τι θα της πω, είναι λίγο πιο γενικό concept... Μην ξεχνάμε (ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα) ότι οι γκόμενες ξενερώνουν ελεεινά εύκολα, εκτός άμα σε γουστάρουν καλά! Μού'χει τύχει τέτοιο περιστατικό, δηλαδή να ξενερώσει κοπέλα μαζί μου εύκολα, γι'αυτό τ'ανέφερα...;)

----------


## nick190813

> Ωραία, καλά ακούγεται, άλλα θα πρέπει να εστιάσουμε κυρίως πάνω σ'αυτό με το μυαλό που λέγαμε κάποια στιγμή... Θεωρώ ότι είναι η ουσία του ζητήματος γιατί το να πάω απλά να μιλήσω, τι θα της πω, είναι λίγο πιο γενικό concept... Μην ξεχνάμε (ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα) ότι οι γκόμενες ξενερώνουν ελεεινά εύκολα, εκτός άμα σε γουστάρουν καλά! Μού'χει τύχει τέτοιο περιστατικό, δηλαδή να ξενερώσει κοπέλα μαζί μου εύκολα, γι'αυτό τ'ανέφερα...;)


Για αρχη θα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις απο την αρχη να μαθεις ,να μιλας και να προχωρας την κουβεντα και κυριως να μην παραιτησε ευκολα....ας την βλεπεις ξενερωμενη ..μπορει ακομα και μια απλη κινηση να αρχισει να γουσταρει...

----------


## J.R.

Γεια σου, rolen! Είμαι κόπελα, σε παρόμοια θέση, γι'αυτό είπα να πω την γνώμη μου.. Αρχικά, αν ρίξεις μια ματιά γύρω σου θα καταλάβεις ότι το θέμα της εμφάνισης δεν έχει τόση σημασία κ για τα δυο φύλα. Άτομα λιγότερο εμφανίσιμα βρίσκουν σύντροφο, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλοί ωραιότεροι/-ες που είναι μόνοι τους. Σίγουρα όποιος έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα σε αυτό τον τομέα, τον προσεγγίζουν περισσότερες, αλλά δεν αρκεί αυτό, τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ.
Εκείνο, όμως, που μου κάνει εντύπωση στα όσα γράφεις είναι ότι δεν συναναστρέφεσαι με γυναίκες. Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ μία κοπέλα που να σου αρέσει ο τύπος της, οι ιδέες της κ να την προσεγγίσεις φιλικά, για απλή ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία, χωρίς να παίζει κάτι ερωτικό. Δεν ζούμε πια κ στο Ιράν, αποκλείεται στον ευρύτερο κύκλο σου να μην υπάρχουν γυναίκες.. :p Μήπως εσύ είσαι που βλέπεις κάθε κοπέλα που γνωρίζεις σαν "υποψήφιο ταίρι" και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει κ η... ανθρώπινη υπόστασή της; (εννοώντας οτι απέναντί σου έχεις έναν άνθρωπο, που - όπως κ οι άντρες φίλοι σου - έχει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να σου πει, μπορεί να σε κάνει να γελάσεις, έχει φόβους κ ανησυχίες που θέλει να μοιραστεί, μπορεί να μην θέλει σχέση την περίοδο αυτή κλπ)

----------


## archangel

> Έχω σκάσει, δεν μπορώ! Ειδικά όταν βλέπω κάτι 15χρονα να χαμουρεύονται μού'ρχεται να κοπανάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο που εγώ δεν έκανα το παραμικρό ως σήμερα


Εσυ εισαι καλα ακόμα. Εγω θελω να κοπανησω το κεφαλι τον 15χρονων στον τοιχο :Ρ

----------


## archangel

> Και εγω ειμαι 30 και μπακουρης υπαρχουν και χειροτερα μεχρι τα 30 εχεις αλλα 5 χρονια!! χαχα


σε φτανω.... 29!!!! Σε κανουμε αντιπροεδρο στο κλαμπ.... μου πηρες την θεση αλλα φαινεσαι καλο παιδι.... χαλαλι :Ρ

----------


## archangel

> Ωραία όλα αυτά, άλλα δεν ξέρω... Θα τα δω αν είναι... Για το γυμναστήριο, πήγαινα για κάνα 9μηνο περίπου, και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα! Τα μπαρ, ναι, αν εννοείς ότι είναι για τους πιο προηγμένους σ'αυτό το θέμα, ναι...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μ'αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν έχω ελπίδες, μόνο και μόνο στη σκέψη ότι είμαι τελειωμένος μ'αυτό το θέμα, δεν μπορώ! Τρελαίνομαι! Κάνω ότι μπορώ για να το ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα...
> 
> 
> Το μέλλον σίγουρα είναι απρόβλεπτο, άλλα με εξαίρεση σ'αυτόν τον τομέα για μένα! Δεν ξέρω, για να φτάνω 25 και να μην τα καταφέρνω, δεν ξέρω... Τόσο άτυχος πια!



Εγω που ειμαι 29 τι να πω. Και ξερω καποιον που ειναι πανω απο 30 (ο προεδρος του κλαμπ), εισαι μικρός ακομα, μικρε, εχεις ακομα χρονο

----------


## archangel

> Όχι, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος εδώ! Ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μιλάω σε άγνωστη είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, όχι επειδή φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Άμα ήταν η γ@μημένη απόρριψη το μόνο πρόβλημά μου, πάει να πει πως *ΞΕΡΩ* τι να της πω και απλά δεν τα λέω αυτά που ξέρω γιατί φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Έχουν διαφορά αυτά τα 2 ξέρεις!
> 
> Για να καταλάβεις, θα πήγαινες να πλακωθείς στο ξύλο με 3-4 άτομα με μαχαίρια; *ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!* Δε θα πήγαινες! Γιατί δε θα τό'κανες; Δε θα το κάνεις επειδή εσύ μόνο με τα γυμνά σου χέρια εναντίον τους θα ήσουν απλά τελειωμένος! Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον εαυτό ή φοβάσαι ότι θα χάσεις; Εννοείται πως όχι! Δε θα πήγαινες γιατί δε σε παίρνει και γιατί δε θα ήξερες πως να ανταπεξέλθεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση!
> 
> Έτσι και με τη δική μου περίπτωση! Δεν πλησιάζω να μιλήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Απλά τα πράματα! Ελληνικά μιλάω! Την πυρηνική φυσική την ξέρω καλύτερα απ'το το φλερτ, ενώ δεν ξέρω πυρηνική φυσική στ'αλήθεια! Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κάποια κοπέλα που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά όπως μιλάω σε φίλο μου! Είναι απλά αδύνατον! Δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου γενικά! Πόσο μάλλον σε τέτοιο ακραίο βαθμό!
> 
> Τώρα, άμα μπορείς εσύ να δεις μια υποψήφια κοπέλα σαν φίλο σου, ή έχεις πάει με ορδές από γκόμενες, ή είσαι κάνας μάγος! Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση!



Αν ξερεις καρατε πας και ας εχουν σπαθια :Ρ

Κοιτα πιστευω πως να μιλησεις φιλικα με κοπελα ειναι ευκολο, εχω πολλες φίλες γυναίκεςμ εως εκει μπορω να φτάσω εξαλλου. Απλως το θεμα ειναι πως για να κανεις μια φιλη σου και σιγα σιγα να χτίσεις το αλλο θελει χρόνο, και χρόνος δεν υπαρχει ποτε. Τι εννοω; 
Ας πουμε πως βρήσκεις μια ελευθερη κοπελα που να σου αρεσει, κατι πολυ σπανιο για μενα, εχω γνωρισει πολυ λιγες, μεχρι να την πλησιασεις φιλικα να το γυρισεις στο ερωτικο, αυτη θα εχει βρει αγόρι, θα εχει αρραβωνιαστει, παντρευτει και θα εχει κανει 20 παιδια.....

----------


## archangel

> κριμα ηταν καλη ευκαιρια να σου δωσω μερικες συμβουλες να κανεις ενα βημα σημερα.λιγη εξασκηση
> οταν ξαναβγεις πες το για να αρχισεις να κανεις βηματα ,μην μενεις στασιμος...και σιγα σιγα θα δεις που θα εισαι αρκετα ομιλητικος



Κι εμενα, κι εμενα!!! μην με ξεχασεις my master!!!!

----------


## Aris83

> Όχι, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος εδώ! Ο κύριος λόγος που δεν μιλάω σε άγνωστη είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, όχι επειδή φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Άμα ήταν η γ@μημένη απόρριψη το μόνο πρόβλημά μου, πάει να πει πως *ΞΕΡΩ* τι να της πω και απλά δεν τα λέω αυτά που ξέρω γιατί φοβάμαι την απόρριψη! Έχουν διαφορά αυτά τα 2 ξέρεις!
> 
> Για να καταλάβεις, θα πήγαινες να πλακωθείς στο ξύλο με 3-4 άτομα με μαχαίρια; *ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!* Δε θα πήγαινες! Γιατί δε θα τό'κανες; Δε θα το κάνεις επειδή εσύ μόνο με τα γυμνά σου χέρια εναντίον τους θα ήσουν απλά τελειωμένος! Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον εαυτό ή φοβάσαι ότι θα χάσεις; Εννοείται πως όχι! Δε θα πήγαινες γιατί δε σε παίρνει και γιατί δε θα ήξερες πως να ανταπεξέλθεις σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση!
> 
> Έτσι και με τη δική μου περίπτωση! Δεν πλησιάζω να μιλήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Απλά τα πράματα! Ελληνικά μιλάω! Την πυρηνική φυσική την ξέρω καλύτερα απ'το το φλερτ, ενώ δεν ξέρω πυρηνική φυσική στ'αλήθεια! Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κάποια κοπέλα που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά όπως μιλάω σε φίλο μου! Είναι απλά αδύνατον! Δεν μπορώ να κοροϊδέψω τον εαυτό μου γενικά! Πόσο μάλλον σε τέτοιο ακραίο βαθμό!
> 
> Τώρα, άμα μπορείς εσύ να δεις μια υποψήφια κοπέλα σαν φίλο σου, ή έχεις πάει με ορδές από γκόμενες, ή είσαι κάνας μάγος! Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση!


Σόρυ που στο λέω φίλε αλλά το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό. Αυτό δείχνει η αντίδραση σου. Δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις σε κοπέλα επειδή έχεις μια φοβία μέσα σου (αν είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης ή επειδή έχεις μυθοποιήσει τις κοπέλες δεν ξέρω, θα στο πει κάποιος ειδικός αυτό). Εκτός κι αν όντως δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις, όχι σε κοπέλα, αλλά στον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο οπότε δεχόμαστε ότι αυτός είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου (αντικοινωνικός πχ). Εσύ όμως λες ότι με τους φίλους σου και με τους άντρες γενικά τα πας μια χαρά. Άρα, το θέμα είναι το αντίθετο φύλο. Κομπλάρεις μαζί τους και πρέπει να ψάξεις το γιατί.

Όντως πάντως, οι γυναίκες λειτουργούν πιο εγκεφαλικά και πιο συναισθηματικά. Γι' αυτό λένε ότι πηδάει καλύτερα αυτός που πηδάει το μυαλό και όχι το σώμα μιας γυναίκας. Γι' αυτό βλέπεις κάτι γυναικάρες με κάτι τύπους σαν ανάποδο γμτ κ αναρωτιέσαι... τι γίνεται εδώ; Γοητεύονται από τον χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητα (και το πορτοφόλι ενίοτε).

Ότι ατάκα όμως κ να σου δώσει ο καθένας κ όποια συμβουλή κ να πάρεις, αν δεν τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα. Οι γυναίκες θέλουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Να είσαι και να δείχνεις άνετος, να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση, χιούμορ, να είσαι ειλικρινής, καλό παιδί, να δείχνεις ότι νοιάζεσαι γι' αυτές, ότι είναι οι μοναδικές για σένα και φυσικά να τις κάνεις κοπλιμέντα.

Πήγαινε λοιπόν σ' αυτήν που γουστάρεις, σκάστης το καλύτερο σου χαμόγελο κ τρέλανε την στα κοπλιμέντα. Κάθε μέρα κι ένα κοπλιμέντο μέχρι να σου χαμογελάσει. Κ μόλις σου χαμογελάσει πες της "Γιάννης (πχ) χάρηκα! Πότε θα πάμε για καφέ;"!!! Κ όταν πάτε για καφέ, αφού δεν το χεις, μη μιλάς εσύ! Άστην να μιλάει αυτή! Εσύ άκου! Ρώτα την για τον εαυτό της, για τη ζωή της, για τα ενδιαφέροντα της, να δείξεις ότι νοιάζεσαι κ ότι θέλεις να μάθεις τα πάντα!

Κ στο κάτω κάτω άμα βλέπεις ότι η γκόμενα γουστάρει κι εσύ κομπλάρεις πες τη το στα ίσια, μην κολλάς... "Κοίτα μου αρέσεις πολύ κ επειδή μου αρέσεις με κομπλάρεις κ δεν ξέρω τι να πω για να μην πετάξω καμιά χαζομάρα. Οπότε μίλα εσύ". Έτσι κι αλλιώς κ στον γάμο έτσι γίνεται. Όλο αυτές μιλάνε :) Αν σε γουστάρει θα εκτιμήσει την ειλικρίνεια σου κ θα γελάσει κιόλας! Αν δεν σε γουστάρει, τι είχες τι έχασες... στα τέτοια σου!

----------


## rolen

> Γεια σου, rolen! Είμαι κόπελα, σε παρόμοια θέση, γι'αυτό είπα να πω την γνώμη μου.. Αρχικά, αν ρίξεις μια ματιά γύρω σου θα καταλάβεις ότι το θέμα της εμφάνισης δεν έχει τόση σημασία κ για τα δυο φύλα. Άτομα λιγότερο εμφανίσιμα βρίσκουν σύντροφο, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλοί ωραιότεροι/-ες που είναι μόνοι τους. Σίγουρα όποιος έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα σε αυτό τον τομέα, τον προσεγγίζουν περισσότερες, αλλά δεν αρκεί αυτό, τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ.


Καλησπέρα J.R. ! Η εμφάνιση, ναι, σίγουρα δεν παίζει και τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο, άλλα στην περίπτωση των υπερντροπαλών αντρών (όπως εγώ) μπορεί και να αποβεί σωτήρια! Έτσι και ήμουν τόσο όμορφος, σε σημείο να με προσέγγιζαν οι κοπέλες από μόνες τους, οι πιθανότητες να βρω κοπέλα θα είχαν αυξηθεί δραματικά!




> Εκείνο, όμως, που μου κάνει εντύπωση στα όσα γράφεις είναι ότι δεν συναναστρέφεσαι με γυναίκες. Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ μία κοπέλα που να σου αρέσει ο τύπος της, οι ιδέες της κ να την προσεγγίσεις φιλικά, για απλή ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία, χωρίς να παίζει κάτι ερωτικό. Δεν ζούμε πια κ στο Ιράν, αποκλείεται στον ευρύτερο κύκλο σου να μην υπάρχουν γυναίκες.. :p Μήπως εσύ είσαι που βλέπεις κάθε κοπέλα που γνωρίζεις σαν "υποψήφιο ταίρι" και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει κ η... ανθρώπινη υπόστασή της; (εννοώντας οτι απέναντί σου έχεις έναν άνθρωπο, που - όπως κ οι άντρες φίλοι σου - έχει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να σου πει, μπορεί να σε κάνει να γελάσεις, έχει φόβους κ ανησυχίες που θέλει να μοιραστεί, μπορεί να μην θέλει σχέση την περίοδο αυτή κλπ)


Κι όμως! Δεν έχω βρει κάποια κοπέλα φίλη γιατί καταρχάς δεν έχουμε κοπέλες εντός του κύκλου μας! Η αδερφή μου μένει εκτός Ευρώπης, άστα να πάνε! Τώρα για το τελευταίο, όχι, δε βλέπω κάθε κοπέλα ερωτικά...

----------


## rolen

> Σόρυ που στο λέω φίλε αλλά το *πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό.* Αυτό δείχνει η αντίδραση σου. Δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις σε κοπέλα επειδή έχεις μια φοβία μέσα σου (αν είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης ή επειδή έχεις μυθοποιήσει τις κοπέλες δεν ξέρω, θα στο πει κάποιος ειδικός αυτό). Εκτός κι αν όντως δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις, όχι σε κοπέλα, αλλά στον οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο οπότε δεχόμαστε ότι αυτός είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου (αντικοινωνικός πχ). Εσύ όμως λες ότι με τους φίλους σου και με τους άντρες γενικά τα πας μια χαρά. Άρα, το θέμα είναι το αντίθετο φύλο. Κομπλάρεις μαζί τους και πρέπει να ψάξεις το γιατί.


Όχι, και πάλι κάνεις λάθος! Δεν ξέρω τι να πω όχι γιατί έχω τη φοβία που ως ένα σημέιο υπάρχει, άλλα επειδή κυριολεκτικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Το παράδειγμα που σού'πα το κατάλαβες; Δε μπορώ να τα ξέρω όλα! Άμα δεν έχεις οδηγήσει ποτέ αμάξι, πως θα το οδηγήσεις; Δεν μπορείς! Γι'αυτό και υπάρχουν οι σχολές οδηγών! Αν ήταν ο καθένας να μάθει το αμάξι οδηγώντας το μόνος του, δε θα υπήρχαν σχολές οδηγών! Εδώ άλλοι που οδηγάνε 20 χρόνια και δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά να οδηγάνε! Δε σε ξέρω, δε με ξέρεις! Ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου απ'ότι τον ξέρεις εσύ, οπότε σταμάτα να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρεις!

Πρόβλημα ψυχολογικό; Σου φαίνομαι ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα;; Σταμάτα τις προσβολές! Μ'ενοχλούν! Εγώ δε σε πρόσβαλα! Αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου!




> Όντως πάντως, οι γυναίκες λειτουργούν πιο εγκεφαλικά και πιο συναισθηματικά. Γι' αυτό λένε ότι πηδάει καλύτερα αυτός που πηδάει το μυαλό και όχι το σώμα μιας γυναίκας. Γι' αυτό βλέπεις κάτι γυναικάρες με κάτι τύπους σαν ανάποδο γμτ κ αναρωτιέσαι... τι γίνεται εδώ; Γοητεύονται από τον χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητα (και το πορτοφόλι ενίοτε).
> 
> Ότι ατάκα όμως κ να σου δώσει ο καθένας κ όποια συμβουλή κ να πάρεις, αν δεν τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα. Οι γυναίκες θέλουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Να είσαι και να δείχνεις άνετος, να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση, χιούμορ, να είσαι ειλικρινής, καλό παιδί, να δείχνεις ότι νοιάζεσαι γι' αυτές, ότι είναι οι μοναδικές για σένα και φυσικά να τις κάνεις κοπλιμέντα.
> 
> 
> Πήγαινε λοιπόν σ' αυτήν που γουστάρεις, σκάστης το καλύτερο σου χαμόγελο κ τρέλανε την στα κοπλιμέντα. Κάθε μέρα κι ένα κοπλιμέντο μέχρι να σου χαμογελάσει. Κ μόλις σου χαμογελάσει πες της "Γιάννης (πχ) χάρηκα! Πότε θα πάμε για καφέ;"!!! Κ όταν πάτε για καφέ, αφού δεν το χεις, μη μιλάς εσύ! Άστην να μιλάει αυτή! Εσύ άκου! Ρώτα την για τον εαυτό της, για τη ζωή της, για τα ενδιαφέροντα της, να δείξεις ότι νοιάζεσαι κ ότι θέλεις να μάθεις τα πάντα!
> 
> Κ στο κάτω κάτω άμα βλέπεις ότι η γκόμενα γουστάρει κι εσύ κομπλάρεις πες τη το στα ίσια, μην κολλάς... "Κοίτα μου αρέσεις πολύ κ επειδή μου αρέσεις με κομπλάρεις κ δεν ξέρω τι να πω για να μην πετάξω καμιά χαζομάρα. Οπότε μίλα εσύ". Έτσι κι αλλιώς κ στον γάμο έτσι γίνεται. Όλο αυτές μιλάνε :) Αν σε γουστάρει θα εκτιμήσει την ειλικρίνεια σου κ θα γελάσει κιόλας! Αν δεν σε γουστάρει, τι είχες τι έχασες... στα τέτοια σου!


Τά'χω κάνει όλα αυτά! Και τι κατάφερα; Το τρίτο και το μακρύτερο πήρα! Δεν τό'χω με το φλερτ! Πως να το πω! Δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και λέγειν! Οι γυναίκες καταλαβαίνουν τον άπειρο! Το κάνεις και φαίνεται τόσο απλό ενώ δεν είναι!

Άκουσέ με, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή για σένα είναι ελεεινά εύκολο να πας με οποιαδήποτε θες ότι είναι έτσι εύκολο και για τους υπόλοιπους! Ξέχνα το αυτό!




*Για μιλήστε λίγο ρε παίδες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μ'εμένα σ'αυτό το θέμα και εξηγήστε τι εννοώ!*

----------


## rolen

> Αν ξερεις καρατε πας και ας εχουν σπαθια :Ρ


Αν είσαι κάνας πρωταθλητής και ξέρεις, ναι!




> Κοιτα πιστευω πως να μιλησεις φιλικα με κοπελα ειναι ευκολο, εχω πολλες φίλες γυναίκες, εως εκει μπορω να φτάσω εξαλλου. Απλως το θεμα ειναι πως για να κανεις μια φιλη σου και σιγα σιγα να χτίσεις το αλλο θελει χρόνο, και χρόνος δεν υπαρχει ποτε. Τι εννοω; 
> Ας πουμε πως βρήσκεις μια ελευθερη κοπελα που να σου αρεσει, κατι πολυ σπανιο για μενα, εχω γνωρισει πολυ λιγες, μεχρι να την πλησιασεις φιλικα να το γυρισεις στο ερωτικο, αυτη θα εχει βρει αγόρι, θα εχει αρραβωνιαστει, παντρευτει και θα εχει κανει 20 παιδια.....


Να μιλήσω φιλικά σε γυναίκα, πρέπει όντως να μη τη βλέπω ερωτικά τη συγκεκριμένη! Ειδάλλως, άμα μ'αρέσει εμένα κάποια, είναι αδύνατον να τη δω φιλικά! Και γι'αυτό στο τέλος έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Χρειάζεται άμεση λύση εδώ!

----------


## rolen

> Εγω που ειμαι 29 τι να πω. Και ξερω καποιον που ειναι πανω απο 30 (ο προεδρος του κλαμπ), εισαι μικρός ακομα, μικρε, εχεις ακομα χρονο


Άστα να πάνε! Σε καταλαβαίνω!:( Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι εμείς μ'αυτό πού'χουμε σημαίνει ένα πράμα! *Ότι έχουμε ένα κοινό πρόβλημα!* Έχουμε να κάνουμε μ'ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν πάα πολλοί άντρες! Είναι αντικειμενικά δύσκολο να βρει κάποιος κοπέλα! Μόνο άμα ξέρει! Δεν είναι το ίδιο σαν να βρίσκουμε φίλους!

Άμα ήταν πραγματικό εύκολο να βρει κάποιος κοπέλα, δε θα ευημερούσε ο πληρωμένος έρωτας, ακόμα και σήμερα εν καιρό κρίσης να ζητάνε οι πόρνες πολυτελείας 150 και 200 Ευρώ την ώρα, ούτε στα site γνωριμίας θα ήταν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία άντρες, και ίσως και να μην υπήρχαν site τέτοια με πληρωμή! Η αντρική απελπισία δυστυχώς δεν έχει όριο!

----------


## archangel

> Όχι, και πάλι κάνεις λάθος! Δεν ξέρω τι να πω όχι γιατί έχω τη φοβία που ως ένα σημέιο υπάρχει, άλλα επειδή κυριολεκτικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Το παράδειγμα που σού'πα το κατάλαβες; Δε μπορώ να τα ξέρω όλα! Άμα δεν έχεις οδηγήσει ποτέ αμάξι, πως θα το οδηγήσεις; Δεν μπορείς! Γι'αυτό και υπάρχουν οι σχολές οδηγών! Αν ήταν ο καθένας να μάθει το αμάξι οδηγώντας το μόνος του, δε θα υπήρχαν σχολές οδηγών! Εδώ άλλοι που οδηγάνε 20 χρόνια και δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά να οδηγάνε! Δε σε ξέρω, δε με ξέρεις! Ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου απ'ότι τον ξέρεις εσύ, οπότε σταμάτα να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρεις!


Στο στρατο οδηγησα σταγιερ ενω δεν ξερω να οδηγω ουτε αυτοκινητακι στο λουνα παρκ. 

Μπορει να ακουστει παραξενο αλλα νομιζω πως εχει δικιο και για τους δυο μας. Εγω για παραδειγμα αν θελω να πλησιασω μια γυναικα ερωτικα δεν ξερω τι να πω και δεν μου ειναι καθολου ευκολο να της μιλησω. Απο την αλλη αν δεν με νοιαζει να την ριξω, αν ειναι μεγαλη σε ηλικια ή απλως την βλεπω φιλικα, τοτε μπορω να της μιλησω σχετικα ανετα. 





> Τά'χω κάνει όλα αυτά! Και τι κατάφερα; Τα 3 και το μακρύτερο πήρα! Δεν τό'χω με το φλερτ! Πως να το πω! Το κάνεις και φαίνεται τόσο απλό ενώ δεν είναι! Άκουσέ με, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή για σένα είναι ελεεινά εύκολο να πας με όποια θες ότι είναι έτσι εύκολο για τους άλλους! Ξέχνα το αυτό!
> 
> 
> *Για μιλήστε λίγο και οι υπόλοιποι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μ'εμένα και εξηγήστε τι εννοώ!*



Μμμμμ, rolen μου φαινονται καλες συμβουλες.... εννοω οτι (εκτός το καλο παιδι) ολα τα αλλα τα θελουν να τα δουν οι γυναικες σε εναν αντρα. Για παραδειγμα εχεις καταφερει να εισαι ανετός με μια κοπελα; να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση; χιουμορ (ειτε λεγοντας κατι που την εκανε να γελασει ειτε με αυτοσαρκασμό); 
Προσωπικα ολα αυτα μαζί εγω δεν τα εχω κανει.... ειδικα τα δυο πρωτα!!!

----------


## archangel

Ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο παλια (δεν θυμαμαι τον τιτλο) που ελεγε πως για να πετυχεις ενα σκοπο πρεπει πρωτα να μαθεις τον εαυτό σου. Καθε δυναμη και αδυναμια, και θα βρεις ποια ειναι τα ορια σου και πως μπορεις να τα ξεπερασεις....

Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι ευκολο να μαθεις τον εαυτό σου (εκτός κι αν εισαι μοναχός στο Θιβετ). Θελει δουλεια και πολυ χρόνο.

----------


## rolen

> Στο στρατο οδηγησα σταγιερ ενω δεν ξερω να οδηγω ουτε αυτοκινητακι στο λουνα παρκ. 
> 
> Μπορει να ακουστει παραξενο αλλα νομιζω πως εχει δικιο και για τους δυο μας. Εγω για παραδειγμα αν θελω να πλησιασω μια γυναικα ερωτικα δεν ξερω τι να πω και δεν μου ειναι καθολου ευκολο να της μιλησω. Απο την αλλη αν δεν με νοιαζει να την ριξω, αν ειναι μεγαλη σε ηλικια ή απλως την βλεπω φιλικα, τοτε μπορω να της μιλησω σχετικα ανετα.


Αν είναι κάποια που δε με ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά και τι βλέπω μόνο φιλικά, και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω τίποτα μ'αυτήν, τότε ναι, κι εγώ επίσης μπορώ να μιλήσω άνετα!

Και για να προλάβω τους υπόλοιπους, όχι δεν μπορώ να δω φιλικά κάποια που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά! Είναι σαν να δίνεις ένα μπουκάλι βότκα σ'έναν μπεκρή και να του λες να το δει σαν μπουκάλι εμφιαλωμένου νερού!!!







> Μμμμμ, rolen μου φαινονται καλες συμβουλες.... εννοω οτι (εκτός το καλο παιδι) ολα τα αλλα τα θελουν να τα δουν οι γυναικες σε εναν αντρα. Για παραδειγμα εχεις καταφερει να εισαι ανετός με μια κοπελα; να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση; χιουμορ (ειτε λεγοντας κατι που την εκανε να γελασει ειτε με αυτοσαρκασμό); 
> Προσωπικα ολα αυτα μαζί εγω δεν τα εχω κανει.... ειδικα τα δυο πρωτα!!!


Ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να τα κάνω αυτά! Δε μου βγαίνει βασικά! Εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω από χιλιόμετρα μακριά άμα δε με γουστάρει κάποια! Το βλέπω απ'το βλέμμα της!

----------


## rolen

Ρε αν είχα πολλά λεφτά, θα πλήρωνα κάποιονα να ασχοληθεί και να βγαίνει μαζί μου τα βράδια και να με βοηθάει σ'αυτά!

----------


## nick190813

> Ρε αν είχα πολλά λεφτά, θα πλήρωνα κάποιονα να ασχοληθεί και να βγαίνει μαζί μου τα βράδια και να με βοηθάει σ'αυτά!


1000 ευρω και θα σε κανω δον ζουαν :P

----------


## rolen

> Ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο παλια (δεν θυμαμαι τον τιτλο) που ελεγε πως για να πετυχεις ενα σκοπο πρεπει πρωτα να μαθεις τον εαυτό σου. Καθε δυναμη και αδυναμια, και θα βρεις ποια ειναι τα ορια σου και πως μπορεις να τα ξεπερασεις....


Για άλλη μια φορά σωστός! Εγώ απλώνω τα πόδια μου μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει το σεντόνι μου! Πάντα λειτουργώ εντός των δυνατοτήτων μου! Το να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι ούτε καν έξω απ'τα όρια μου, ξεφεύγω τελείως!




> Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι ευκολο να μαθεις τον εαυτό σου (εκτός κι αν εισαι μοναχός στο Θιβετ). Θελει δουλεια και πολυ χρόνο.


100 % κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον ξέρει... Μπορώ όμως και ξέρω τα πιο βασικά...

----------


## rolen

> Μην απογοητευεσαι αν τρως χυλοπιτες σε μπαρ και σε κλαμπ.Εκει δεν γαμαει σχεδον κανεις,μονο καποιοι λιγοι που εχουν καλο game.Αν εισαι τοσο αρχαριος πρεπει να ξεκινησεις απο κοπελα που ξερεις προσωπικα με καποιο τροπο.


Καλό game. Πολύ σωστός! Είπες τη χρυσή λέξη! Το υιοθετώ! Λοιπον, αυτό το πράμα δεν έχω και άλλοι νομίζουν πως όλοι το έχουν και ότι είναι εύκολο! Αμ δεν είναι έτσι όμως! Πολύ σωστός και στο δεύτερο! Αυτό από μόνο είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο για μένα! Το πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι ότι δεν έχω καν γνωριμίες με κοπέλες, ούτε φίλες, και ούτε γυναίκες στον κύκλο μου! Γι'αυτόν το λόγο έχω καταφύγει στο να την πέσω σε άγνωστη...

----------


## archangel

> Αν είναι κάποια που δε με ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά και τι βλέπω μόνο φιλικά, και δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω τίποτα μ'αυτήν, τότε ναι, κι εγώ επίσης μπορώ να μιλήσω άνετα!
> 
> Και για να προλάβω τους υπόλοιπους, όχι δεν μπορώ να δω φιλικά κάποια που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά! Είναι σαν να δίνεις ένα μπουκάλι βότκα σ'έναν μπεκρή και να του λες να το δει σαν μπουκάλι εμφιαλωμένου νερού!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να τα κάνω αυτά! Δε μου βγαίνει βασικά! Εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω από χιλιόμετρα μακριά άμα δε με γουστάρει κάποια! Το βλέπω απ'το βλέμμα της!



Αρα εχει δικιο που λεει πως ειναι ψυχολογικο, εχουμε μια φοβια μεσα μας, την φοβια της αποτυχίας. Πχ οπως εχω ξαναπει τωρα στην δουλεια μου συναντω πολλες γυναικες και τις φλερταρω ασυστολα ολες. Το κανω σαν εξασκηση. Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει είναι πως πχ στην αρχη φοβόμουν να μιλησω αλλα βρηκα το θαρρος και το εκανα. τωρα βλεπω πως ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να τις φλερτάρω (και αγρια μαλιστα. Πχ μια κοπελα πηρε κατι πραγματα και της λεω "για σενα μονο τοσο" και μου απανταει "δλδ ειναι πιο ακριβο;" και της κανω "ναι, αν θες να δεις ελα μεσα να σου δειξω!" και της κλεινω το ματι. Αυτη χαμογελασε και εφυγε κουνιστή κουνιστή). Σιγα σιγα γίνομαι ολο και πιο ανετος σε αυτο.
Αρα ο φίλος μας ο Αρης εχει απολυτο δικιο, και πρεπει να ψαξουμε το γτ.


Πρεπει να βρουμε όμως τρόπο να τα καταφερουμε. Ακομα κι αν ξυνιζουν τα μουτρα τους εμεις να κανουμε την κινηση μας και αν αποτυχουμε τις γραφουμε απο τα τρια στο μακρυτερο. :Ρ

----------


## archangel

> 1000 ευρω και θα σε κανω δον ζουαν :P


θα σου δωσουμε 500 ο καθε ενας και βγαινουμε παρεα. 
Αν μαζευτουν κι αλλοι ακομα πιο φτηνα για αυτο παρθενοι και ντροπαλοι του φορουμ μαζευτειτε :Ρ

χαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## archangel

> Για άλλη μια φορά σωστός! Εγώ απλώνω τα πόδια μου μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει το σεντόνι μου! Πάντα λειτουργώ εντός των δυνατοτήτων μου! Το να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι ούτε καν έξω απ'τα όρια μου, ξεφεύγω τελείως!
> 
> 
> 100 % κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον ξέρει... Μπορώ όμως και ξέρω τα πιο βασικά...



Ή νομιζεις πως τα ξερεις..... εννοω πολυ νομιζουν ως ξερουν τον εατό τους και τελικα ξερουν μονο την επιφανεια, την κορυφι του παγοβουνου.

Και το θεμα ειναι πως αν εσυ βλεπεις τον εαυτό σου ετσι, ανικανο να ριξει κοπελα λογο ντροπης ή λογο αγνοιας του τι να της πεις, τοτε πως θα σε βλεπουν αυτές. 
Πρεπει να βρουμε τρόπο να μαθουμε τον εαυτό μας, τον πραγματικο εαυτό μας και οχι αυτό που νομιζουμε πως ξερουμε. Να ψαξουμε βαθια μεσα μας και να αγαπησουμε αυτο που θα βρουμε εκει.
Με αυτόν το τρόπο θα ξεπερασουμε τα ορια μας και να γινουμε το "νουμερο ενα".

----------


## rolen

> Αρα εχει δικιο που λεει πως ειναι ψυχολογικο, εχουμε μια φοβια μεσα μας, την φοβια της αποτυχίας. Πχ οπως εχω ξαναπει τωρα στην δουλεια μου συναντω πολλες γυναικες και τις φλερταρω ασυστολα ολες. Το κανω σαν εξασκηση. Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει είναι πως πχ στην αρχη φοβόμουν να μιλησω αλλα βρηκα το θαρρος και το εκανα. τωρα βλεπω πως ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να τις φλερτάρω (και αγρια μαλιστα. Πχ μια κοπελα πηρε κατι πραγματα και της λεω "για σενα μονο τοσο" και μου απανταει "δλδ ειναι πιο ακριβο;" και της κανω "ναι, αν θες να δεις ελα μεσα να σου δειξω!" και της κλεινω το ματι. Αυτη χαμογελασε και εφυγε κουνιστή κουνιστή). Σιγα σιγα γίνομαι ολο και πιο ανετος σε αυτο.
> Αρα ο φίλος μας ο Αρης εχει απολυτο δικιο, και πρεπει να ψαξουμε το γτ.


Είναι ψυχολογικό; Έτσι όπως το είπε ο *Aris83* ακούστηκε σαν να λέει ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Φαίνεται πως το ερμήνευσα λάθος εγώ... Τουλάχιστον ας το διευκρινίσει ο ίδιος μόλις το δει αυτό...

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν, καλά κάνεις που το μαθαίνεις! Να ξέρεις, ότι έτσι και έχεις την πρώτη σου επιτυχία, θα χαρείς πάρα πολύ και θα ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθησή σου τρελά!





> Πρεπει να βρουμε όμως τρόπο να τα καταφερουμε. Ακομα κι αν ξυνιζουν τα μουτρα τους εμεις να κανουμε την κινηση μας και αν αποτυχουμε τις γραφουμε απο τα τρια στο μακρυτερο. :Ρ


Αυτό με το που ξινίζουν τα μούτρα τους είναι που φέρνει *ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ!* Αυτή η γ@μημένη ξινίλα των γυναικών δεν την μπορώ με τίποτα! Εκεί που μπορεί νά'μαι χαρούμενος, μπορώ ανα πάσα στιγμή να έρθω στα χέρια με άτομο! Μετά λένε κάποιες γυναίκες γιατί δεν τις πλησιάζουν οι άντρες! Αφού τους απορρίπτουν όλους και τους βγάζουν την ξινίλα! Θέλουν να απορρίψουν κάποιον, ας το κάνουν, άλλα με τρόπο, νά'ναι πιο ευγενικές τουλάχιστον! Όχι μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο και να εκενευρίζουν τον άντρα να φτάσει σε σημείο να τις ρίξει μια χλέπα στα μούτρα! Φυσικά, άμα κάποιος είναι άκομψος ή χυδαίος, άλλο αυτό!

----------


## rolen

> θα σου δωσουμε 500 ο καθε ενας και βγαινουμε παρεα. 
> Αν μαζευτουν κι αλλοι ακομα πιο φτηνα για αυτο παρθενοι και ντροπαλοι του φορουμ μαζευτειτε :Ρ
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαα


Όσοι πιο πολλοί τόσο πιο πολύ κόβουμε το κόστος... Μη μου δίνεις ιδέες...;)

----------


## Aris83

> Όχι, και πάλι κάνεις λάθος! Δεν ξέρω τι να πω όχι γιατί έχω τη φοβία που ως ένα σημέιο υπάρχει, άλλα επειδή κυριολεκτικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Το παράδειγμα που σού'πα το κατάλαβες; Δε μπορώ να τα ξέρω όλα! Άμα δεν έχεις οδηγήσει ποτέ αμάξι, πως θα το οδηγήσεις; Δεν μπορείς! Γι'αυτό και υπάρχουν οι σχολές οδηγών! Αν ήταν ο καθένας να μάθει το αμάξι οδηγώντας το μόνος του, δε θα υπήρχαν σχολές οδηγών! Εδώ άλλοι που οδηγάνε 20 χρόνια και δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά να οδηγάνε! Δε σε ξέρω, δε με ξέρεις! Ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου απ'ότι τον ξέρεις εσύ, οπότε σταμάτα να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρεις!
> 
> Πρόβλημα ψυχολογικό; Σου φαίνομαι ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα;; Σταμάτα τις προσβολές! Μ'ενοχλούν! Εγώ δε σε πρόσβαλα! Αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου!
> 
> 
> Τά'χω κάνει όλα αυτά! Και τι κατάφερα; Το τρίτο και το μακρύτερο πήρα! Δεν τό'χω με το φλερτ! Πως να το πω! Δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και λέγειν! Οι γυναίκες καταλαβαίνουν τον άπειρο! Το κάνεις και φαίνεται τόσο απλό ενώ δεν είναι!
> 
> Άκουσέ με, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή για σένα είναι ελεεινά εύκολο να πας με οποιαδήποτε θες ότι είναι έτσι εύκολο και για τους υπόλοιπους! Ξέχνα το αυτό!
> 
> ...



Φίλε rolen ειλικρινά, αν θες με πιστεύεις αν θες όχι, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να μπαίνω σε φόρουμ κ να προσβάλλω αγνώστους ή να κάνω πλάκα με τον πόνο τους. Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό ή όχι και μακάρι να μην είναι. Όμως είτε είναι είτε όχι, αυτή την εντύπωση δίνεις εσύ ο ίδιος με τα λεγόμενα σου.

Όταν κάποιος ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ πως να ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ (γιατί κ το φλερτ ένα είδος επικοινωνίας είναι) με έναν άλλον άνθρωπο, τρία πράγματα εγώ μπορώ να συμπεράνω. Ή ότι δεν ξέρει να μιλάει (δεν γνωρίζει καλά τη γλώσσα πχ) ή ότι γενικά έχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας (κάποια γλωσσική διαταραχή ίσως) ή ότι για κάποιο λόγο κομπλάρει και κολλάει το μυαλό του. Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο τότε σόρυ φίλε, αλλά το θέμα όντως είναι ψυχολογικό. 

Κ το ξαναλέω. Δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική ή μαθηματικά ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μάθημα που θα κάτσεις να διαβάσεις για να πας έτοιμος στις "εξετάσεις". Δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που πρέπει να μάθεις, δεν είναι αυτοκίνητο οι γυναίκες όπως ανέφερες που θα στο διδάξει κάποιος. Αν εσύ κάθε φορά που βλέπεις κοπέλα τρέμουν τα πόδια σου κ κολλάει το μυαλό σου ακόμα κ με σκονάκια στο χέρι να πας, με τις καλύτερες ατάκες έτοιμες κατευθείαν από τον Καζανόβα, πάλι τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρεις πίστεψε με.

Τέλος πάντων. Επειδή η άποψη μου σου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ ξανά. Εύχομαι πάντως κάθε επιτυχία...

ΥΓ: Σου είπα πριν να πλησιάσεις πρώτα μια κοπέλα που δεν την βλέπεις ερωτικά. Όχι για να της πουλήσεις έρωτες κ μεταξωτές κορδέλες αλλά, όπως είπε κ ο archangel, για να κάνεις εξάσκηση. Να αρχίσεις να αποκτάς οικειότητα με το αντίθετο φύλο. Να δεις πως σκέφτονται οι γυναίκες, τον γυναικείο τρόπο αντίληψης. Μερικές φορές ξέρεις όταν δεν ελπίζουμε σε κάτι, όταν δεν περιμένουμε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα έχουμε κ λιγότερο άγχος, λειτουργούμε καλύτερα. Το παρεξήγησες κι αυτό, δεν πειράζει. Εσύ να είσαι καλά κ καλή επιτυχία κ πάλι!

----------


## Aris83

> Είναι ψυχολογικό; Έτσι όπως το είπε ο *Aris83* ακούστηκε σαν να λέει ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Φαίνεται πως το ερμήνευσα λάθος εγώ... Τουλάχιστον ας το διευκρινίσει ο ίδιος μόλις το δει αυτό...


Εννοείται κ δεν εννοούσα ότι έχεις ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Πως θα μπορούσα να γνωρίζω άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο; Το πρόβλημα σου είπα ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολογικό. Κάτι είναι αυτό που υποσυνείδητα σε μπλοκάρει, πχ η φοβία της απόρριψης ή ακόμα κ ο φόβος ότι θα κολλήσεις και θα γίνεις ρεζίλι. Πολλά μπορεί να είναι. Αυτό μόνος σου θα το βρεις και θα το λύσεις.

----------


## EmaFil

> Εννοείται κ δεν εννοούσα ότι έχεις ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Πως θα μπορούσα να γνωρίζω άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο; Το πρόβλημα σου είπα ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολογικό. Κάτι είναι αυτό που υποσυνείδητα σε μπλοκάρει, πχ η φοβία της απόρριψης ή ακόμα κ ο φόβος ότι θα κολλήσεις και θα γίνεις ρεζίλι. Πολλά μπορεί να είναι. Αυτό μόνος σου θα το βρεις και θα το λύσεις.



Μα αυτό του λένε (λέμε) και δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει (στο λέω καλοπροαίρετα, όχι με διάθεση να σου την πω). Δεν γίνεται να μπορείς να μιλάς με άντρες και με κοπέλες να σου κόβεται η μιλιά. Κάτι υπάρχει ...Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ και δεν εννούμε ότι έχεις ψυχολογικά...και εγώ τείνω όπως λέει και ο *Aris83* είναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης. Δεν έχεις ενδιαφέροντα...?! Γι'αυτά θα μιλάς...


Λες (rolen) ότι δεν έχεις κύκλο με γυναίκες και γι'αυτό καταφεύγεις στο φλερτ...Σου ξαναγράφω ακολουθείς λάθος τακτική...από την στιγμή που δεν το 'χεις με το φλερτ ότι και να κάνεις, ότι κανόνες - συμβουλές σου δώσουν οι άλλοι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα δουλέψει στην περίπτωσή σου... Πρέπει να φτιάξεις κύκλο..και αυτό γίνεται με συνεχή και σταθερή επαφή σε διάφορα μέρη...όπως στο γυμναστήριο, που λες ότι ήσουν 9(?) μήνες...δεν έχεις αποτέλεσμα?!, συνεχίζεις....μπορεί να πάρει κάποιο χρόνο...


Και επιμένω και ξαναγράφω είσαι/φαίνεσαι πιεσμένος σε αυτό το θέμα και σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά (κ πάλι Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ)

Και ξαναρωτάω (γιατί απάντηση δεν πήρα) γιατί τρελαίνεσαι τόσο που δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα ακόμα, είναι το θέμα της ηλικίας (τα 25 χρόνια)....Έχεις ψάξει τι είναι αυτό που όντως σου λείπει... και πιστεύεις ότι θα το βρεις σε μια σχέση.

Το σεξ σίγουρα δεν σου λείπει (μια και μπορείς να πας και σε οίκο ανοχής, όπως είπες)...επόμενο...η συντροφικότητα? ...η αγάπη?, το συναίσθημα...?

Μέσα σου πρέπει να ψάξεις για να βρεις τις απαντήσεις ... Μόλις βρεις τι είναι, θα χαλαρώσεις και θα είσαι πιο άνετος

----------


## archangel

> Είναι ψυχολογικό; Έτσι όπως το είπε ο *Aris83* ακούστηκε σαν να λέει ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Φαίνεται πως το ερμήνευσα λάθος εγώ... Τουλάχιστον ας το διευκρινίσει ο ίδιος μόλις το δει αυτό...
> 
> Συνεχίζω λοιπόν, καλά κάνεις που το μαθαίνεις! Να ξέρεις, ότι έτσι και έχεις την πρώτη σου επιτυχία, θα χαρείς πάρα πολύ και θα ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθησή σου τρελά!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό με το που ξινίζουν τα μούτρα τους είναι που φέρνει *ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ!* Αυτή η γ@μημένη ξινίλα των γυναικών δεν την μπορώ με τίποτα! Εκεί που μπορεί νά'μαι χαρούμενος, μπορώ ανα πάσα στιγμή να έρθω στα χέρια με άτομο! Μετά λένε κάποιες γυναίκες γιατί δεν τις πλησιάζουν οι άντρες! Αφού τους απορρίπτουν όλους και τους βγάζουν την ξινίλα! Θέλουν να απορρίψουν κάποιον, ας το κάνουν, άλλα με τρόπο, νά'ναι πιο ευγενικές τουλάχιστον! Όχι μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο και να εκενευρίζουν τον άντρα να φτάσει σε σημείο να τις ρίξει μια χλέπα στα μούτρα! Φυσικά, άμα κάποιος είναι άκομψος ή χυδαίος, άλλο αυτό!



Απλως πρεπει να βρουμε πρωτα τροπο να τις γραφουμε αν δεν μας θελουν.

----------


## archangel

> Φίλε rolen ειλικρινά, αν θες με πιστεύεις αν θες όχι, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να μπαίνω σε φόρουμ κ να προσβάλλω αγνώστους ή να κάνω πλάκα με τον πόνο τους. Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό ή όχι και μακάρι να μην είναι. Όμως είτε είναι είτε όχι, αυτή την εντύπωση δίνεις εσύ ο ίδιος με τα λεγόμενα σου.
> 
> Όταν κάποιος ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ πως να ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ (γιατί κ το φλερτ ένα είδος επικοινωνίας είναι) με έναν άλλον άνθρωπο, τρία πράγματα εγώ μπορώ να συμπεράνω. Ή ότι δεν ξέρει να μιλάει (δεν γνωρίζει καλά τη γλώσσα πχ) ή ότι γενικά έχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας (κάποια γλωσσική διαταραχή ίσως) ή ότι για κάποιο λόγο κομπλάρει και κολλάει το μυαλό του. Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο τότε σόρυ φίλε, αλλά το θέμα όντως είναι ψυχολογικό. 
> 
> Κ το ξαναλέω. Δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική ή μαθηματικά ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μάθημα που θα κάτσεις να διαβάσεις για να πας έτοιμος στις "εξετάσεις". Δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που πρέπει να μάθεις, δεν είναι αυτοκίνητο οι γυναίκες όπως ανέφερες που θα στο διδάξει κάποιος. Αν εσύ κάθε φορά που βλέπεις κοπέλα τρέμουν τα πόδια σου κ κολλάει το μυαλό σου ακόμα κ με σκονάκια στο χέρι να πας, με τις καλύτερες ατάκες έτοιμες κατευθείαν από τον Καζανόβα, πάλι τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρεις πίστεψε με.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων. Επειδή η άποψη μου σου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ ξανά. Εύχομαι πάντως κάθε επιτυχία...
> 
> ΥΓ: Σου είπα πριν να πλησιάσεις πρώτα μια κοπέλα που δεν την βλέπεις ερωτικά. Όχι για να της πουλήσεις έρωτες κ μεταξωτές κορδέλες αλλά, όπως είπε κ ο archangel, για να κάνεις εξάσκηση. Να αρχίσεις να αποκτάς οικειότητα με το αντίθετο φύλο. Να δεις πως σκέφτονται οι γυναίκες, τον γυναικείο τρόπο αντίληψης. Μερικές φορές ξέρεις όταν δεν ελπίζουμε σε κάτι, όταν δεν περιμένουμε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα έχουμε κ λιγότερο άγχος, λειτουργούμε καλύτερα. Το παρεξήγησες κι αυτό, δεν πειράζει. Εσύ να είσαι καλά κ καλή επιτυχία κ πάλι!


Αυτο ειναι αληθεια. Πριν ενα χρονο ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα. Δεν ειχα βλεψεις να κανω κατι μαζί της, μονο για παρεα την ηθελα και ημουν πολυ χαλαρός μαζί της. μιλουσαμε για ωρες.... ΩΡΕΣ!!! Σιγα σιγα βεβαια αρχισαν τα συναισθηματα μου να αλλαζουν οσο την γνωριζα και να μου ειναι λιγακι πιο δυσκολο να της μιλησω.

----------


## archangel

> Μα αυτό του λένε (λέμε) και δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει (στο λέω καλοπροαίρετα, όχι με διάθεση να σου την πω). Δεν γίνεται να μπορείς να μιλάς με άντρες και με κοπέλες να σου κόβεται η μιλιά. Κάτι υπάρχει ...Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ και δεν εννούμε ότι έχεις ψυχολογικά...και εγώ τείνω όπως λέει και ο *Aris83* είναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης. Δεν έχεις ενδιαφέροντα...?! Γι'αυτά θα μιλάς...
> 
> 
> Λες (rolen) ότι δεν έχεις κύκλο με γυναίκες και γι'αυτό καταφεύγεις στο φλερτ...Σου ξαναγράφω ακολουθείς λάθος τακτική...από την στιγμή που δεν το 'χεις με το φλερτ ότι και να κάνεις, ότι κανόνες - συμβουλές σου δώσουν οι άλλοι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα δουλέψει στην περίπτωσή σου... Πρέπει να φτιάξεις κύκλο..και αυτό γίνεται με συνεχή και σταθερή επαφή σε διάφορα μέρη...όπως στο γυμναστήριο, που λες ότι ήσουν 9(?) μήνες...δεν έχεις αποτέλεσμα?!, συνεχίζεις....μπορεί να πάρει κάποιο χρόνο...
> 
> 
> Και επιμένω και ξαναγράφω είσαι/φαίνεσαι πιεσμένος σε αυτό το θέμα και σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά (κ πάλι Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ)
> 
> Και ξαναρωτάω (γιατί απάντηση δεν πήρα) γιατί τρελαίνεσαι τόσο που δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι με κοπέλα ακόμα, είναι το θέμα της ηλικίας (τα 25 χρόνια)....Έχεις ψάξει τι είναι αυτό που όντως σου λείπει... και πιστεύεις ότι θα το βρεις σε μια σχέση.
> ...



Σαν ενας αντρας κι εγω με το ιδιο πρόβλημα θα απαντησω στην θέση του, ελπιζω μην παρεξηγησεις rolen :)

Το σεξ, ή μαλλον η περιέργια του σεξ ειναι ενας σοβαρός λογος αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που μας νοιαζει. Είναι μια επαφη, ενα γυναικείο χαδι, ενα γλυκο φιλι, ενα τρυφερο χαμόγελο, ενα βλεμα ερωτικο. Αυτο θελουμε!!!!

----------


## nick190813

να φανταστω σε πληρωμενη κοπελα δεν θα θελατε να πατε ε?

----------


## rolen

> Όταν κάποιος ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ πως να ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ (γιατί κ το φλερτ ένα είδος επικοινωνίας είναι) με έναν άλλον άνθρωπο, τρία πράγματα εγώ μπορώ να συμπεράνω. Ή ότι δεν ξέρει να μιλάει (δεν γνωρίζει καλά τη γλώσσα πχ) ή ότι γενικά έχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας (κάποια γλωσσική διαταραχή ίσως) ή ότι για κάποιο λόγο κομπλάρει και κολλάει το μυαλό του. Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο τότε σόρυ φίλε, αλλά το θέμα όντως είναι ψυχολογικό. 
> 
> Κ το ξαναλέω. Δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική ή μαθηματικά ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μάθημα που θα κάτσεις να διαβάσεις για να πας έτοιμος στις "εξετάσεις". Δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που πρέπει να μάθεις, δεν είναι αυτοκίνητο οι γυναίκες όπως ανέφερες που θα στο διδάξει κάποιος. Αν εσύ κάθε φορά που βλέπεις κοπέλα τρέμουν τα πόδια σου κ κολλάει το μυαλό σου ακόμα κ με σκονάκια στο χέρι να πας, με τις καλύτερες ατάκες έτοιμες κατευθείαν από τον Καζανόβα, πάλι τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρεις πίστεψε με.


Θα σου πω τι γίνεται μ'εμένα κι ένα σκηνικό.

Με άντρες δεν κομπλάρω, με γυναίκες που δε μ'ενδιαφέρουν ερωτικά δεν κομπλάρω, με γυναίκες που μ'ενδιαφέρουν ερωτικά κομπλάρω, και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ! Ο ένας απ'τους λόγους είναι οι αποκλειστικές απορρίψεις που έχω εισπράξει απ'αυτές, ότι δεν περνάει η μπογιά μου, δεν προσελκύω, και χίλια δυό!

Το σκηνικό που θα σου πω, ήμουν για μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι μέχρι αργά το βράδυ και βλέπω 2 τύπους να ετοιμάζουνε ψησταριά για φωτιά. Μόλις ήταν η ώρα να βγω, τους ρώταγα κάποια πράματα λίγο, τους πιάνω την κουβέντα, μπουρ μπουρ μπουρ, γελάσαμε, κάναμε λίγο χαβαλέ πριν φύγω! Γενικά, είμαι επικοινωνιακός, δεν μπορώ να πω! Απλά με τις γυναίκες που μ'ενδιαφέρουν ερωτικά κομπλάρω! Εκεί είναι όλο! Μιάς και ανέφερες αυτό,




> Όντως πάντως, οι γυναίκες λειτουργούν πιο εγκεφαλικά και πιο συναισθηματικά. Γι' αυτό λένε ότι πηδάει καλύτερα αυτός που πηδάει το μυαλό και όχι το σώμα μιας γυναίκας.


αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου! Ότι η συμπεριφορά μου, το λέγειν μου, η αυτοπεποίθησή μου, η γλώσσα σώματός μου, κλπ. δεν μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν αυτό το παραπάνω που περιγράφεις! Δηλαδή αν μιλήσω με κοπέλα, στην καλύτερη να με πάρει φιλικά! *Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πηδήξω το μυαλό της γυναίκας!* *ΑΥΤΟΣ* είναι ο υπαριθμόν 1 λόγος που είμαι μπακούρης στις 2,5 δεκαετίες της ζωής μου! Γιατί αν ξέρει κάποιος να πηδάει το μυαλό μιάς γυναίκας, δε χρειάζεται να κάνα και πολλά παραπάνω! Ούτε να λέει πολλά λόγια, ούτε να μιλάει προγραμματισμένα να πει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, τίποτα! Όσο για την πυρηνική φυσική, που τη θεωρώ ευκολότερη το είπα με την έννοια ότι επειδή δεν ξέρω πηδάω το μυαλό μιάς γυναίκας, άρα δεν κάνω τίποτα!




> Τέλος πάντων. Επειδή η άποψη μου σου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ ξανά. Εύχομαι πάντως κάθε επιτυχία...
> 
> ΥΓ: Σου είπα πριν να πλησιάσεις πρώτα μια κοπέλα που δεν την βλέπεις ερωτικά. Όχι για να της πουλήσεις έρωτες κ μεταξωτές κορδέλες αλλά, όπως είπε κ ο archangel, για να κάνεις εξάσκηση. Να αρχίσεις να αποκτάς οικειότητα με το αντίθετο φύλο. Να δεις πως σκέφτονται οι γυναίκες, τον γυναικείο τρόπο αντίληψης. Μερικές φορές ξέρεις όταν δεν ελπίζουμε σε κάτι, όταν δεν περιμένουμε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα έχουμε κ λιγότερο άγχος, λειτουργούμε καλύτερα. Το παρεξήγησες κι αυτό, δεν πειράζει. Εσύ να είσαι καλά κ καλή επιτυχία κ πάλι!


Δεν είπα ότι η άποψή σου με εκνευρίζει. Με παρεξήγησες! Εκνευριζόμουν επειδή νόμιζα πως μου την είπες ότι έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (γραπτός λόγος που παρεξηγείται), κάτι που τελικά δεν έγινε, όπως διευκρίνισες ο ίδιος πιο κάτω... Όσο για το επόμενο, το να μιλάω με κοπέλα που δε βλέπω ερωτικά, μπορώ και τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά, και οικειότητα έχω! Ο τέλειος τρόπος για να αποκτήσω οικειότητα με τις γυναίκες είναι να κάνω παρέα με γυναίκες, κάτι το οποίο δε διαθέτω! Εννοώ, δεν έχω γυναίκες φίλες και ούτε γυναίκες εντός του κύκλου μου! Βρίσκομαι σε πάρα πολύ μειονεκτική θέση!

Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι με το γυναικείο φύλο από μόνο του, αλλά συγκεκριμένα με τις κοπέλες που με ενδιαφέρουν ερωτικά! Εκεί κολλάω!;)

----------


## rolen

> Εννοείται κ δεν εννοούσα ότι έχεις ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Πως θα μπορούσα να γνωρίζω άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο; Το πρόβλημα σου είπα ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολογικό. Κάτι είναι αυτό που υποσυνείδητα σε μπλοκάρει, πχ η φοβία της απόρριψης ή ακόμα κ ο φόβος ότι θα κολλήσεις και θα γίνεις ρεζίλι. Πολλά μπορεί να είναι. Αυτό μόνος σου θα το βρεις και θα το λύσεις.


Οκ τότε.:) Δεν είναι μόνο η φοβία της απόρριψης, είναι και η φοβία που γίνεται εκείνη τη στιγμή! Και επίσης, εγώ μπορώ να το καταλάβω κι απ'την πολύ αρχή! Δηλαδή, όταν μιλάω σε κοπέλα, και βλέπω ότι ξυνίζει, ε ναι! Εκεί κομπλάρω ακόμα πιο πολύ!
Δηλαδή, άμα συστηθώ και βλέπω ότι η κοπέλα ίσα ίσα που μου ακουμπάει το χέρι, εκεί δεν ξεκινάω καλά! Θα μου πεις, λεπτομέρεια είναι, άλλα όμως λέει πάρα πολλά!

Απ'την άλλη όμως, άμα βλέπω ότι η κοπέλα μου μιλάει και είναι ομιλητική, "πέφτουν" οι άμυνές μου και αρζίζω να αποδίδω πολύ καλύτερα εγώ! Το ίδιο και άμα μου δώσει θερμή χειραψία!

----------


## rolen

> να φανταστω σε πληρωμενη κοπελα δεν θα θελατε να πατε ε?


Άντε και πήγα πες! Μετά; Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πηγαίνει συνέχεια αλλιώς θα σκάσει μια περιουσία! Είναι υπερπανάκριβες αυτές!

----------


## rolen

> Σαν ενας αντρας κι εγω με το ιδιο πρόβλημα θα απαντησω στην θέση του, ελπιζω μην παρεξηγησεις rolen :)
> 
> Το σεξ, ή μαλλον η περιέργια του σεξ ειναι ενας σοβαρός λογος αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που μας νοιαζει. Είναι μια επαφη, ενα γυναικείο χαδι, ενα γλυκο φιλι, ενα τρυφερο χαμόγελο, ενα βλεμα ερωτικο. Αυτο θελουμε!!!!


Όχι ρε συ, καμία παρεξήγηση!:)

----------


## archangel

> να φανταστω σε πληρωμενη κοπελα δεν θα θελατε να πατε ε?



Το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα!!!

----------


## nick190813

> Άντε και πήγα πες! Μετά; Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πηγαίνει συνέχεια αλλιώς θα σκάσει μια περιουσία! Είναι υπερπανάκριβες αυτές!


re....ακουσε με μπορει αμα πας μετα να μην κομπλαρεις.....

μενεις μονος σ στο σπιτι?
Δεαν θα πας σε οικο ανοχης....θα παρεις κολ γκερλ

----------


## EmaFil

> Σαν ενας αντρας κι εγω με το ιδιο πρόβλημα θα απαντησω στην θέση του, ελπιζω μην παρεξηγησεις rolen :)
> 
> Το σεξ, ή μαλλον η περιέργια του σεξ ειναι ενας σοβαρός λογος αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που μας νοιαζει. Είναι μια επαφη, ενα γυναικείο χαδι, ενα γλυκο φιλι, ενα τρυφερο χαμόγελο, ενα βλεμα ερωτικο. Αυτο θελουμε!!!!



Οκ, κατανοητό και σεβαστό...Αλλά η ερώτηση μου (κυρίως) δεν έχει να κάνει με το να μάθω τους λόγους αλλά να αναδείξω το γεγονός ότι κάποιους πειράζει τόοοοσο πολύ (βλέπε rolen, κ.λ.π. που ισχυρίζεται ότι απορεί πως δεν έχει πάθει κάτι εξαιτίας της κατάστασης στην οποία είναι) ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι (που επίσης δεν έχουν κάνει σχέση) το παίρνουν στο πιο χαλαρό. Αυτές τις δύο καταστάσεις που περιγράφω, τις χωρίζει κάποια απόσταση. Αυτό δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με εμάς τους ίδιους...

Δεν μπορείς να στηριστείς στις δυνάμεις σου...είναι σαν να ψάχνεις (μέσω της σχέσης) κάποια επιβεβαίωση του εαυτού σου ή να αποζητάς αγάπη που δεν πήρες...όλο αυτό λειτουργεί Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ

Ενδεχομένως να μη γίνομαι 100% κατανοητός, αλλά ψάξ'το λίγο παραπάνω...Αν λύσει αυτά τα θέματα τότε μόνο θα μπορεί να πάει παραπέρα....

----------


## rolen

> re....ακουσε με μπορει αμα πας μετα να μην κομπλαρεις.....
> 
> μενεις μονος σ στο σπιτι?
> Δεαν θα πας σε οικο ανοχης....θα παρεις κολ γκερλ


Μα για τις call girl εννοούσα λόγω του κόστους! Υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν πάρα πολλές φορές και μετά κομπλάρουν γι'αυτό το λέω!

----------


## nick190813

> Μα για τις call girl εννοούσα λόγω του κόστους! Υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν πάρα πολλές φορές και μετά κομπλάρουν γι'αυτό το λέω!


ama den θες κοστος πηγαινε σε οικο ανοχης...αμα εισαι και αθηνα εχει πολλα μερη...ενα 20αρικο

----------


## archangel

> Οκ τότε.:) Δεν είναι μόνο η φοβία της απόρριψης, είναι και η φοβία που γίνεται εκείνη τη στιγμή! Και επίσης, εγώ μπορώ να το καταλάβω κι απ'την πολύ αρχή! Δηλαδή, όταν μιλάω σε κοπέλα, και βλέπω ότι ξυνίζει, ε ναι! Εκεί κομπλάρω ακόμα πιο πολύ!
> Δηλαδή, άμα συστηθώ και βλέπω ότι η κοπέλα ίσα ίσα που μου ακουμπάει το χέρι, εκεί δεν ξεκινάω καλά! Θα μου πεις, λεπτομέρεια είναι, άλλα όμως λέει πάρα πολλά!
> 
> Απ'την άλλη όμως, άμα βλέπω ότι η κοπέλα μου μιλάει και είναι ομιλητική, "πέφτουν" οι άμυνές μου και αρζίζω να αποδίδω πολύ καλύτερα εγώ! Το ίδιο και άμα μου δώσει θερμή χειραψία!




Θα σου απαντησω με μια ιστορια. Χθες μια κοπελα ηρθε εκει που δουλευω. Αρχισα λοιπον να την φλερταρω ως συνηθως :Ρ αλλα εβλεπα πως δεν εδινε πολυ σημασια (χαμογελασε λιγο αλλα ως εκει), θα μπλοκαρα παλιωτερα αλλα τοσες μερες εκει με τοσες γυναικες δεν με ενιαξε, ειπα, σαμος θα την ξαναδω, τελος παντων μου ζηταει μια τσαντα και της την εδωσα πετοντας παλι μια ατακα καλη για αυτό. χαμογελασε λιγο περισσοτερο αλλα και παλι οχι κατι ιδιαίτερο. Τοτε μολις πηρε τα πραγματα στα χερια της ειπα "τοση ωρα μιλαμε και δεν σου συστηθηκα, Archangel" και της εδωσα το χερι μου. Μου κανει το γνωστο χαρηκα (χωρις να πει ονομα, κατι που κανουν οι γυναικες αν δεν πολυενδιαφερονται) και πηγε να μου δωσει το χερι της (σε αυτο το σημειο σιγουρα πριν ενα μηνα θα ελεγα, δεν επρεπε να της μιλησω, ουτε να μου πει το ονομα της δεν ηθελε κλπ. οχι ομως τωρα) αλλα επειδη κρατουσε πραγματα μου εδωσε το δαχτυλό της..... το μεσαιο, γνωστό ως κωλοδαχτυλο. "της πεταω αμεσως "ωραιο δαχτυλο μου εδωσες". Εβαλε τα γελια και μου κανει συγνωμη δεν το ηθελα, απομακρυνθηκε λιγο και μετα γυρναει και μου λεει εμενα με λενα Χρυσα μου χαμογελασε μια ακομα φορα κι εφυγε τρεχοντας προς το αυτοκινητο που την περιμεναν. 
Αυτο που θελω να πω με αυτην την ιστορια ειναι πως αν καταφερεις να εισαι ανετος ακομα και σε περιπτωσεις που αυτη δεν ενδιαφερεται τοτε την κανεις να σε δει με αλλο ματι. Ειχα διαβασει πως η γυναικα οταν την πλησιασει ενας αντρας κανει διάφορα τεστ, και αυτο, το να μην δειξει ενδιαφερον ειναι ενα απο αυτα..... καταλαβες;;

----------


## rolen

> ama den θες κοστος πηγαινε σε οικο ανοχης...αμα εισαι και αθηνα εχει πολλα μερη...ενα 20αρικο


Τα ξέρω τα ξέρω! Εγώ άλλο λέω, ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι οι οποίοι έχουν πάει σε όλα και ενώ δεν κομπλάρουν καν με τις call girl, άλλα κομπλάρουν ακόμα με τις κανονικές γυναίκες...

----------


## archangel

> re....ακουσε με μπορει αμα πας μετα να μην κομπλαρεις.....
> 
> μενεις μονος σ στο σπιτι?
> Δεαν θα πας σε οικο ανοχης....θα παρεις κολ γκερλ


ποιες ειναι καλυτερες;; οι call girl ή σε οικο ανοχής;;

----------


## rolen

> ποιες ειναι καλυτερες;; οι call girl ή σε οικο ανοχής;;


Οι call girl μακράααααν!!! Αλλά, κοστίζουν τα κερατά τους!

----------


## archangel

> Οκ, κατανοητό και σεβαστό...Αλλά η ερώτηση μου (κυρίως) δεν έχει να κάνει με το να μάθω τους λόγους αλλά να αναδείξω το γεγονός ότι κάποιους πειράζει τόοοοσο πολύ (βλέπε rolen, κ.λ.π. που ισχυρίζεται ότι απορεί πως δεν έχει πάθει κάτι εξαιτίας της κατάστασης στην οποία είναι) ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι (που επίσης δεν έχουν κάνει σχέση) το παίρνουν στο πιο χαλαρό. Αυτές τις δύο καταστάσεις που περιγράφω, τις χωρίζει κάποια απόσταση. Αυτό δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με εμάς τους ίδιους...
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να στηριστείς στις δυνάμεις σου...είναι σαν να ψάχνεις (μέσω της σχέσης) κάποια επιβεβαίωση του εαυτού σου ή να αποζητάς αγάπη που δεν πήρες...όλο αυτό λειτουργεί Υ-ΠΟ-ΣΥ-ΝΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΤΑ
> 
> Ενδεχομένως να μη γίνομαι 100% κατανοητός, αλλά ψάξ'το λίγο παραπάνω...Αν λύσει αυτά τα θέματα τότε μόνο θα μπορεί να πάει παραπέρα....



Καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός. Το ιδιο προβλημα καθε ανθρωπος το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα. Πχ o Why πεισμωνει, ο rolen το παιρνει βαρια, εγω κανω αστεια και προσπαθω να μην το παιρνω στα σοβαρα.

Παντως συμφωνω, αν δεν τα βρουμε με τους εαυτούς μας δε ηπαρχει περίπτωσει να τα βρουμε με γυναικα (εκτός κι αν ειναι καμια τελειως απελπισμενη ή που θα εχει αλλο σκοπο)

----------


## nick190813

> ποιες ειναι καλυτερες;; οι call girl ή σε οικο ανοχής;;


κολ γκερλ με διαφορα.....μην το σκεφτεσαι καν....αλλα για μια ωρα αρχιζουν οι τιμες απο 70 για μια ψηλοσαπια...εως οσα θες.......θα κατσει μια ωρα..θα μιλησεται ,θα της βαλεις και λιγο ποτακι και μετα θα σου μαθει πολλα κολπα ....

----------


## archangel

> Οι call girl μακράααααν!!! Αλλά, κοστίζουν τα κερατά τους!



ψαγμενος ακουγεσαι :Ρ

για πες τιμη.... σιγα σιγα.... μην παθω εμφραγμα!!!!

----------


## archangel

> κολ γκερλ με διαφορα.....μην το σκεφτεσαι καν....αλλα για μια ωρα αρχιζουν οι τιμες απο 70 για μια ψηλοσαπια...εως οσα θες.......θα κατσει μια ωρα..θα μιλησεται ,θα της βαλεις και λιγο ποτακι και μετα θα σου μαθει πολλα κολπα ....




μμμμ και ποσο καμια καλη..... μην χασουμε την παρθενια σε καμια σαπια.... αμαρτια.... 29 χρονια την κραταγα

----------


## nick190813

> μμμμ και ποσο καμια καλη..... μην χασουμε την παρθενια σε καμια σαπια.... αμαρτια.... 29 χρονια την κραταγα


xaxaxaxaax εισαι ωραιος, εχεις ωραιο χιουμορ..για μενα μαγκα το χιουμορ ειναι ενα απο τα 3 κλειδια τις επυτιχιας για να εχεις γυναικες...

λοιπον γυρω στο κατοσταρικο θα σουε ρθει καλη..θα μπεις να διαλεξεις εσυ,δες και σχολια...

----------


## rolen

> ψαγμενος ακουγεσαι :Ρ
> 
> για πες τιμη.... σιγα σιγα.... μην παθω εμφραγμα!!!!


Αναλόγως τι θές... Ξεκινάνε από 80ώρα Ευρώ/ώρα και ανεβαίνουν! Με 120 Ευρώ την ώρα παίρνεις κάτι premium! Καλύτερες τιμές θα βρεις σε ανξάρτητες σε σχέση με τα γραφεία!

----------


## archangel

> xaxaxaxaax εισαι ωραιος, εχεις ωραιο χιουμορ..για μενα μαγκα το χιουμορ ειναι ενα απο τα 3 κλειδια τις επυτιχιας για να εχεις γυναικες...
> 
> λοιπον γυρω στο κατοσταρικο θα σουε ρθει καλη..θα μπεις να διαλεξεις εσυ,δες και σχολια...




χαχαχαχαχα ευχαριστω.
Κοιτα να δεις. για να ριξεις γυναικα πρεπει να εισαι κλειδοκρατορας :Ρ

και εχει μονο στην Αθηνα;; 
γτ ειμαι εκτός αθηνας (Κρητη)

----------


## rolen

> χαχαχαχαχα ευχαριστω.
> Κοιτα να δεις. για να ριξεις γυναικα πρεπει να εισαι κλειδοκρατορας :Ρ
> 
> και εχει μονο στην Αθηνα;; 
> γτ ειμαι εκτός αθηνας (Κρητη)


Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη κυρίως! Όλο και κάποιες άλλες πόλεις έχουν, άλλα με πιο πολύ ψάξιμο...

----------


## archangel

> Αναλόγως τι θές... Ξεκινάνε από 80ώρα Ευρώ/ώρα και ανεβαίνουν! Με 120 Ευρώ την ώρα παίρνεις κάτι premium! Καλύτερες τιμές θα βρεις σε ανξάρτητες σε σχέση με τα γραφεία!



μαλιστα..... ενδιαφερον!!!!

τωρα μονο τα λεφτα θελουμε και ειμαστε ετοιμοι! :Ρ 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## archangel

> Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη κυρίως! Όλο και κάποιες άλλες πόλεις έχουν, άλλα με πιο πολύ ψάξιμο...



Και ετσι απο περιεργεια...... που τις ψαχνουμε;;;; εννοω υπαρχει διευθυνση.... τηλεφωνο.....κατι;;

----------


## rolen

> Και ετσι απο περιεργεια...... που τις ψαχνουμε;;;; εννοω υπαρχει διευθυνση.... τηλεφωνο.....κατι;;


Ω βέβαια! Η εγκυκλοπαίδεια εδώ *---->ΜΕΣΑ<----*!!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός. Το ιδιο προβλημα καθε ανθρωπος το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα. Πχ *o Why πεισμωνει*, ο rolen το παιρνει βαρια, εγω κανω αστεια και προσπαθω να μην το παιρνω στα σοβαρα.
> 
> Παντως συμφωνω, αν δεν τα βρουμε με τους εαυτούς μας δε ηπαρχει περίπτωσει να τα βρουμε με γυναικα (εκτός κι αν ειναι καμια τελειως απελπισμενη ή που θα εχει αλλο σκοπο)


Με ζήτησε κανείς?

----------


## rolen

> Με ζήτησε κανείς?


Δεν το είπε με τη κακιά ένοια...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν το είπε με τη κακιά ένοια...


Ok then buddy!

----------


## archangel

> Με ζήτησε κανείς?


Ελα ρε. :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ελα ρε. :)


Εδώ είμαι.

----------


## archangel

το ξεμπουρδελεψαμε το θεμα παντως..... στην κυριολεξια χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## archangel

> Εδώ είμαι.


πως εισαι καλα;

πως τα πας με το γυμναστηριο;;

Εγω σταματησα για μια εβδομαδα γτ εκαναν μετακομισει σε αλλο κτιριο και απο την παρασκευη ειμαι ολοπιαστος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> πως εισαι καλα;
> 
> πως τα πας με το γυμναστηριο;;
> 
> Εγω σταματησα για μια εβδομαδα γτ εκαναν μετακομισει σε αλλο κτιριο και απο την παρασκευη ειμαι ολοπιαστος


Καλά είμαι.
Συνεχίζω εντατικά.

----------


## nick190813

> χαχαχαχαχα ευχαριστω.
> Κοιτα να δεις. για να ριξεις γυναικα πρεπει να εισαι κλειδοκρατορας :Ρ
> 
> και εχει μονο στην Αθηνα;; 
> γτ ειμαι εκτός αθηνας (Κρητη)


μπορει να εχει και η κρητη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.....αμα δεν βρεις κολ γκερλ στην κρητη τοτε ειναι μονοδρομος ο οικος ανοχης :P αλλιως κατεβα αθηνα νοικιασε ενα δωματιο ξενοδοχειο ,ωραιο...και καλεσε την εκει

----------


## archangel

> μπορει να εχει και η κρητη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.....αμα δεν βρεις κολ γκερλ στην κρητη τοτε ειναι μονοδρομος ο οικος ανοχης :P αλλιως κατεβα αθηνα νοικιασε ενα δωματιο ξενοδοχειο ,ωραιο...και καλεσε την εκει



Εψαξα λιγο ετσι απο περιεργια.
Εχει καποιες εδω αλλα αυτες δεν ειναι callgirls, αλλα κωλgirls..... τοσο μπαζα!!!! 


ασε που μερικες παιζει να ηταν και αντρες.... ξερασα λιγο μεσα στο στομα μου!!!!

----------


## nick190813

> Εψαξα λιγο ετσι απο περιεργια.
> Εχει καποιες εδω αλλα αυτες δεν ειναι callgirls, αλλα κωλgirls..... τοσο μπαζα!!!! 
> 
> 
> ασε που μερικες παιζει να ηταν και αντρες.... ξερασα λιγο μεσα στο στομα μου!!!!


xaaxaxaxaxxxaax...ελιωσα στα γελια

ε τοτε μονοδρομος ο οικος ανοχης...

----------


## Efi25

Πιστευω οτι ενας ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθουσε να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως βγαζεις προς τα εξω και στο αντιθετο φυλο. Οταν δεν ξερεις γιατι σου συμβαινει κατι, παντα οφειλεις να κανεις μια ενδοσκοπηση. Μην το αμελεις! Αντι να μιζεριαζεις ψαξε να βρεις αν κανεις κατι λαθος

----------


## Efi25

ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ να θεωρεις οτι απαξ κ βρεις κοπελα λυνεται οποιοδηποτε θεμα εχεις σ αυτο τον τομεα! Το θεμα ειναι βαθυτερο και πιστεψε με, αν εχεις θεμα με το αλλο φυλο τωρα, στη σχεση θα διογκωθει. Πολλες φορες πιστευουμε απο την απελπισια μας οτι αν αλλαξει μια κατασταση θα αλλαξουμε κ μεις. ΛΑΘΟΣ! για να εισαι πιο ανετος και να καταπολεμησεις οποιο φοβο εχεις με το αντιθετο φυλο) πρεπει να αλλαξεις εσυ και οχι η μεταβλητη εχω-δεν εχω σχεση, που αρκετες φορες ερχεται κ τυχαια! Επισκεψου εναν ψυχολογο

----------


## nick190813

> ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ να θεωρεις οτι απαξ κ βρεις κοπελα λυνεται οποιοδηποτε θεμα εχεις σ αυτο τον τομεα! Το θεμα ειναι βαθυτερο και πιστεψε με, αν εχεις θεμα με το αλλο φυλο τωρα, στη σχεση θα διογκωθει. Πολλες φορες πιστευουμε απο την απελπισια μας οτι αν αλλαξει μια κατασταση θα αλλαξουμε κ μεις. ΛΑΘΟΣ! για να εισαι πιο ανετος και να καταπολεμησεις οποιο φοβο εχεις με το αντιθετο φυλο) πρεπει να αλλαξεις εσυ και οχι η μεταβλητη εχω-δεν εχω σχεση, που αρκετες φορες ερχεται κ τυχαια! Επισκεψου εναν ψυχολογο


δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται ψυχολογο....και εγω οταν 17 χρονων και δεν ειχα γνωρισει κοπελα,δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω κολαγα ,δεν ηξερα τι να πω....
μολις γνωρισει μια θα του φυγουν αυτα

----------


## rolen

> δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται ψυχολογο....και εγω οταν 17 χρονων και δεν ειχα γνωρισει κοπελα,δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω κολαγα ,δεν ηξερα τι να πω....
> μολις γνωρισει μια θα του φυγουν αυτα


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου! Μετά μαθαίνεις και παίρνεις τον αέρα!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Καλό game. Πολύ σωστός! Είπες τη χρυσή λέξη! Το υιοθετώ! Λοιπον, αυτό το πράμα δεν έχω και άλλοι νομίζουν πως όλοι το έχουν και ότι είναι εύκολο! Αμ δεν είναι έτσι όμως! Πολύ σωστός και στο δεύτερο! Αυτό από μόνο είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο για μένα! Το πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι ότι δεν έχω καν γνωριμίες με κοπέλες, ούτε φίλες, και ούτε γυναίκες στον κύκλο μου! Γι'αυτόν το λόγο έχω καταφύγει στο να την πέσω σε άγνωστη...


Φιλε μου,θα σου πω κατι.
Προσωπικα δεν πιστευω στο μπλα μπλα.Πιστευω στον αερα που βγαζει ενας αντρας.

Οι γκομενες θελουν να σε δουν να εχεις μια αυρα αυτοπεποιθησης και αντριλας.Αμα το χεις αυτο,και εισαι και λιγο εμφανισιμος,το μπλα μπλα ειναι τελειως διαδικαστικο.

Το φλερτ κερδιζεται ή χανεται απο τα αποδυτηρια.Εκτος και αν ΟΚ ο αλλος ειναι πανιβλακας,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε μια μεση ευφυια.Ειναι και καποιοι λιγοι που οντως εχουν λεγειν,αλλα δεν πηδανε μονο αυτοι.

Οι γυναικες δεν περιμενουν να ακουσουν την τρελη ατακα που δεν εχουν ξανακουσει.Σιγα τις εξυπναδες που λενε και οι αλλοι αμα τους ακουσεις.

Περιμενουν απλως καποιον που τους αρεσει και τους φτιαχνει να ερθει κοντα τους (οχι αυτες σε εκεινον,γιατι ειναι κοτες εδω που τα λεμε) να γνωριστουν και να προχωρησει το πραγμα.

Η αλλη πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χαζη και χωρις αυτοπεποιθηση για να κατσει απλως στον πρωτο που θα της πει μια μαλακια,χωρις να βαζει αλλα κριτηρια δλδ.

Οποτε κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει να δουλεψεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου και να βρεις κατι απο τον κυκλο σου.Σε μπαρ πρεπει να εισαι αρκετα παικτης για να επιβιωσεις (εκτος και αν ΟΚ την πεφτεις σε τιποτα πανχοντρες που καθονται σε ολους) και δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## rolen

> Φιλε μου,θα σου πω κατι.
> Προσωπικα δεν πιστευω στο μπλα μπλα.Πιστευω στον αερα που βγαζει ενας αντρας.
> 
> Οι γκομενες θελουν να σε δουν να εχεις μια αυρα αυτοπεποιθησης και αντριλας.Αμα το χεις αυτο,και εισαι και λιγο εμφανισιμος,το μπλα μπλα ειναι τελειως διαδικαστικο.


Έτσι δυστυχώς είναι!:( Εγώ αυτοπεποίθηση δε βγάζω, γι'αυτό χάνω, βάλε και ότι φατσικά είμαι πολύ μέτριος... Και νά τα αποτελέσματα!

Έχω μια απορία όμως. Άμα κάποιος δεν έχει αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι πολύ ντροπαλός, δεν έχει λέγειν, και γενικά δεν είναι "παίχτης" στα μπαρ, *αλλά,* είναι πολύ όμορφος, θα τον θέλουν τότε οι γυναίκες; Τι γίνεται σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση;




> Το φλερτ κερδιζεται ή χανεται απο τα αποδυτηρια.Εκτος και αν ΟΚ ο αλλος ειναι πανιβλακας,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε μια μεση ευφυια.Ειναι και καποιοι λιγοι που οντως εχουν λεγειν,αλλα δεν πηδανε μονο αυτοι.
> 
> Οι γυναικες δεν περιμενουν να ακουσουν την τρελη ατακα που δεν εχουν ξανακουσει.Σιγα τις εξυπναδες που λενε και οι αλλοι αμα τους ακουσεις.
> 
> Περιμενουν απλως καποιον που τους αρεσει και τους φτιαχνει να ερθει κοντα τους (οχι αυτες σε εκεινον,γιατι ειναι κοτες εδω που τα λεμε) να γνωριστουν και να προχωρησει το πραγμα.


Το φλερτ όντως κερδίζεται απ'τα αποδυτήρια και μάλιστα φαίνεται με το που αρχίζει κάποιος συζήτηση με μια γυναίκα. Δηλαδή, φαίνεται στην έκφρασή της με το που σε αντικρίζει. Καλά η γυναίκα ποτέ δε θα πλησίαζε ποτέ άντρα! Εμένα τουλάχιστον δε μ'έχει πλησιάσει καμία! Μπορεί όπως λες να μη λένε τίποτα εξυπνάδες αυτοί που τις πλησιάζουν, άλλα κάτι κάνουν και οι άλλες τις βλέπεις να λιώνουν γι'αυτούς! Ξέρω, είναι θέμα να τους αρέσει κάποιος, αλλά... Εκεί δυσκολεύομαι, πλησιάζω/γνωρίζω κάποια και δεν της αρέσω με το καλημέρα! Κάτι δε βγάζω... Δεν έχω το στυλ να ρίξω γυναίκα!





> Η αλλη πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χαζη και χωρις αυτοπεποιθηση για να κατσει απλως στον πρωτο που θα της πει μια μαλακια,χωρις να βαζει αλλα κριτηρια δλδ.
> 
> Οποτε κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει να δουλεψεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου και να βρεις κατι απο τον κυκλο σου.Σε μπαρ πρεπει να εισαι αρκετα παικτης για να επιβιωσεις (εκτος και αν ΟΚ την πεφτεις σε τιποτα πανχοντρες που καθονται σε ολους) και δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.


Έτσι πάει! Και επειδή δεν της την πέφτει μόνο ένας, άλλα ορδές (κυριολεκτικά) από άντρες, πρέπει αυτός που της την έπεσε να ξεχωρίσει σε σχέση με τους άλλους για να τον γουστάρει. Η αυτοπεποίθηση μου θέλει κάτι περισσότερο από δουλειά... Όσο για το άλλο, ο κύκλος μου δυστυχώς δεν περιέχει γυναίκες! Μόνο _ωλαρία δυστυχώς! Στα μπαρ ναι, και "παίχτης", και έμπειρος πρέπει νά'σαι, άστα! Για το τελευταίο, ακόμα και οι χοντρές έχουν γίνει δύσκολες και έχουν απαιτήσεις! Ναι, τό'χω δει κι αυτό!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όσο για το άλλο, ο κύκλος μου δυστυχώς δεν περιέχει γυναίκες! Μόνο _ωλαρία δυστυχώς! Στα μπαρ ναι, και "παίχτης", και έμπειρος πρέπει νά'σαι, άστα! Για το τελευταίο, ακόμα και οι χοντρές έχουν γίνει δύσκολες και έχουν απαιτήσεις! Ναι, τό'χω δει κι αυτό!



ειμαι πολυ περιεργη πραγματικα, ΠΟΥ ΖΕΙΣ και ο κυκλος σου εχει μονο αντρες? τη στιγμη που οι γυναικες ειναι παντου?
στο σχολείο συμμαθητριες δεν ειχες? δεν μιλουσατε? ή ησουν τοσο ντροπαλος που πηγαινες στο μαθημα με σκυμμενο το κεφαλι και δεν ελεγες κουβεντα?
στη σχολή σου?
τωρα τί κάνεις? δουλευεις? μα γυναικες υπαρχουν παντου. Ανοιξε τα ματια σου και πιασε κουβεντα, χαλαρα και ανθρωπινα. 
Αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις μια στοιχειωδη κουβεντα με μια γυναικα, να χτισεις μια φιλια με μια γυναικα, πως στο καλο πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να χτισεις μια ερωτικη σχεση? εχεις αναρωτηθει ποτε αν σου επεφτε εδω και τωρα εξ ουρανου μια συντροφος, εσυ τι ειδους συντροφος θα ήσουν? τι προσφερεις σαν αντρας σε μια γυναικα?
Θελεις σεξ και μονο, ή σεξ-μοιρασμα-συντροφικοτητα-συναισθημα? Τα εχεις ξεχωρισει αυτα στο μυαλο σου, εστω θεωρητικα?

Μηπως ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ να μιλας με τις γυναικες που ειναι γυρω σου, να πας σε δραστηριοτητες που εχουν γυναικες, να κανεις φιλιες ανθρωπινες και χαλαρες, να εξασκηθεις στο να μιλας και να συναναστρεφεσαι με γυναικες, να το απομυθοποιησεις στο μυαλο σου ολο αυτο γιατι ηδη σου φαινεται βουνο, και μετα οταν ωριμασει η εμπειρια και το βιωμα σου στο θεμα [συναναστρεφομαι και μιλαω με γυναικες, εχω φιλες], προχωρας και το ερωτικό-σεξουαλικο κομματι. 

Αυτα στα λεω για να προβληματιστεις, δεν σου τη λεω σε καμια περιπτωση, ετσι κι αλλιως ανωνυμα ειμαστε. Δεν σε ειρωνευομαι ουτε σου επιτιθεμαι, απλα προσπαθω να δώσω, εστω καποιο μικρο λιθαρακι βοηθειας στο θεμα σου...

----------


## rolen

> ειμαι πολυ περιεργη πραγματικα, ΠΟΥ ΖΕΙΣ και ο κυκλος σου εχει μονο αντρες? τη στιγμη που οι γυναικες ειναι παντου?


Εγώ τείνω να είμαι ειλικρινής και να λέω πως ακριβώς έχουν τα πράματα! Αν θες με πιστεύεις. Το περίεργο δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι. Σαν πως είμαι ο πρώτος ή ο τελευταίος που του γίνεται αυτό;




> στο σχολείο συμμαθητριες δεν ειχες? δεν μιλουσατε? ή ησουν τοσο ντροπαλος που πηγαινες στο μαθημα με σκυμμενο το κεφαλι και δεν ελεγες κουβεντα?


Ναι, είχα συμμαθήτριες, άλλα δεν πολυμιλούσαμε... Όσο για το τελευταίο, όχι δεν ήμουν μαμούχαλο!





> στη σχολή σου?
> τωρα τί κάνεις? δουλευεις?


Για τη σχολή μου, πιο πολλές γυναίκες έχει ο στρατός παρά το αντικείμενο που σπούδασα! Κοινώς, είμασταν όλοι άντρες στο τμήμα μου! Κανείς δεν είχε γνωριμίες με κοπέλες από άλλα τμήματα, ούτε μιλούσαν σε κοπέλες... Εγώ είχα γνωρίσει 5 κοπέλες απ'τη σχολή μου (σε βάθος όλων των χρόνων σπουδών μου σ'αυτή) και φυσικά έφαγα άκυρο και απ'τις 5!





> μα γυναικες υπαρχουν παντου. Ανοιξε τα ματια σου και πιασε κουβεντα, χαλαρα και ανθρωπινα.


Γυναίκες υπάρχουνε, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πως θα μου μιλήσουν εμένα! Έχω λόγο που το λέω αυτό! Έχω εξηγήσει άπειρες φορές ότι δεν ξέρω να πιάνω κουβέντα με άγνωστη γυναίκα που μ'ενδιαφέρει ερωτικά!





> Αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις μια στοιχειωδη κουβεντα με μια γυναικα, να χτισεις μια φιλια με μια γυναικα, πως στο καλο πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να χτισεις μια ερωτικη σχεση?


Και σε ξαναρωτάω, από που θα βρω να κάνω φίλες γυναίκες απ'τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες στον κύκλο μου; Υπάρχει και το άλλο, σε όποια γυναίκα μιλήσω (δε σου λέω τώρα για καμιά πολύ μεγάλης ηλικίας) δε γουστάρει να μου μιλάει! Πως να στο πω τώρα; Δεν προσελκύω γυναίκες!

Χωρίς να σε ξέρω, μπορεί εσύ να ανήκεις στη σπάνια περίπτωση να είσαι μια φυσιολογική, καλή κοπέλα σε σημείο που να ξεχωρίζεις σε σχέση με τη μέση γυναίκα και να σου φαίνονται όλα αυτά έτσι απλά, ή ότι άμα σε πλησιάσει κάποιος, θα του μιλήσεις και θα είσαι ευγενική! Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή εσύ είσαι νορμάλ γυναίκα ότι είναι όλες έτσι! Όχι, αυτό δεν έχει καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα!

Επίσης, να ξέρεις ότι αλλιώς είναι εσύ ως γυναίκα να πλησιάσεις γυναίκα, και αλλιώς ένας άντρας να πλησιάσει γυναίκα! Να το θυμάσαι αυτό!



> εχεις αναρωτηθει ποτε αν σου επεφτε εδω και τωρα εξ ουρανου μια συντροφος, εσυ τι ειδους συντροφος θα ήσουν? τι προσφερεις σαν αντρας σε μια γυναικα?


Άμα μου την έπεφτε κάποια, εκεί αλλάζουν τα πράγματα! Άμα ήξερα ότι με γουστάρει ερωτικά, θα χαλάρωνα πάρα πολύ και θα ήξερα τι να κάνω! Τι εννοείς πάνω σ'αυτές τις 2 ερωτήσεις;




> Θελεις σεξ και μονο, ή σεξ-μοιρασμα-συντροφικοτητα-συναισθημα? Τα εχεις ξεχωρισει αυτα στο μυαλο σου, εστω θεωρητικα?


Το δεύτερο θα ήθελα, άλλα άμα γνώριζα μία που να με ήθελε για το πρώτο μόνο, δε θα της έλεγα όχι! Να είμαι ειλικρινής. Τι εννοείς με το "μοίρασμα"; Ναι, τα έχω ξεχωρίσει αυτά τα 2!



> Μηπως ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ να μιλας με τις γυναικες που ειναι γυρω σου, να πας σε δραστηριοτητες που εχουν γυναικες, να κανεις φιλιες ανθρωπινες και χαλαρες, να εξασκηθεις στο να μιλας και να συναναστρεφεσαι με γυναικες, να το απομυθοποιησεις στο μυαλο σου ολο αυτο γιατι ηδη σου φαινεται βουνο, και μετα οταν ωριμασει η εμπειρια και το βιωμα σου στο θεμα [συναναστρεφομαι και μιλαω με γυναικες, εχω φιλες], προχωρας και το ερωτικό-σεξουαλικο κομματι. 
> 
> Αυτα στα λεω για να προβληματιστεις, δεν σου τη λεω σε καμια περιπτωση, ετσι κι αλλιως ανωνυμα ειμαστε. Δεν σε ειρωνευομαι ουτε σου επιτιθεμαι, απλα προσπαθω να δώσω, εστω καποιο μικρο λιθαρακι βοηθειας στο θεμα σου...


Είμαι *ΗΔΗ* προβληματισμένος με όλη αυτήν την ιστορία!

Δραστηριότητες που έχουν γυναίκες κάνω ήδη, στο γυμναστήριο που ξανάρχισα πριν λίγους μήνες, μετά από μικρό διάστημα διακοπής. Δηλαδή, στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο που πήγαινα επί 9 μήνες σερί.

Το μόνο που μου φαίνεται βουνό είναι το πως θα κάνω γυναίκα να με γουστάρει ερωτικά! Το τι χρειάζεται, ποια είναι "η μαγική φόρμουλα"! Για παράγειγμα, ο άντρας για να γουστάρει μια γυναίκα ερωτικά, η γυναίκα αρκεί να είναι όμορφη, τίποτα άλλο! Έτσι λειτουργεί ο αντρικός εγκέφαλος. Ξέρω ξέρω, είναι και ο χαρακτήρας μετά! Δεν το βγάζω έξω απ'τον κανόνα. Η γυναίκα απ'την άλλη, ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του μυαλού της δεν είναι σαν του άντρα που άμα δει έναν ωραίο, τον γουστάρει κατευθείαν ερωτικά! Ή μήπως είναι έτσι κι εδώ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, τότε αυτό με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα!

Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι και θέλω ειλικρινή απάντηση.

Αν ένας άντρας, καλό παιδί που δεν έχει αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι πολύ ντροπαλός, δεν έχει λέγειν, αλλά, είναι πολύ όμορφος, θα τον θέλουν ερωτικά σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση οι γυναίκες; Και για να διευκρινήσω, δε λέω να είναι κάνα μαμούχαλο σε καμία περίπτωση!

----------


## cdeleted29517

ρε ρόλεν όχι δεν είναι κανόνας, αν είσαι όμορφη να πέφτουν κάτω όλοι ξεροί ή δεν ξέρω βασικά..........ούτε και ο άντρας φυσικά....πολλοί όμορφοι είναι μόνοι τους και πολλοί ''άσχημοι'' έχουν όποια θέλουν.....και κάθε γυναίκα έχει τα γούστα της, άλλη τον θέλει μάγκα και επιβήτορα άλλη θέλει τον ρομαντικό/γλυκούλη κλπ....το λέγειν δεν μετράει τόσο, τι θέλουν ρήτορα οι γυναίκες ? όχι.........αυτοπεποίθηση θέλουν.....ως προς αυτές.......να μην είσαι ηττοπαθής....δεν χρειάζεται αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά όχι και ηττοπάθεια.......ο δειλός ενθαρρύνει την άρνηση λένε, και δουλεια να παμε να ζητήσουμε όχι θα πουν αν φοβόμαστε...............

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αν ένας άντρας, καλό παιδί που δεν έχει αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι πολύ ντροπαλός, δεν έχει λέγειν, αλλά, είναι πολύ όμορφος, θα τον θέλουν ερωτικά σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση οι γυναίκες; Και για να διευκρινήσω, δε λέω να είναι κάνα μαμούχαλο σε καμία περίπτωση!


Απολυτα ναι!!!! ισα ισα πιστευω οτι η συστολη σε εναν αντρα ειναι γοητευτικη!

Παντως αποκλειεται να ζεις σε μεγαλουπολη!
Η εμφανιση παιζει ρολο σε εναν αντρα με την εννοια να ειναι περιποιημενος, προσεγμενος, καθαρος, στυλατος, να σεβεται τον εαυτο του και τους γυρω του. Και το γυμναστηριο σαφως βοηθαει γιατι δινει αερα. Και να μην εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση φαινεται οτι εχεις αμα εισαι γυμνασμενος. 
Μετα ειναι οι κυκλοι στους οποιους κινεισαι. Πολυ σημαντικοι. Σε αυτο δεν εχω λυση, και εγω το ψαχνω...

Κοιτα οποια νορμαλ κοπελα πλησιασεις στο ασχετο, το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φας πορτα. Οχι γιατι σε απεχθανεται, αλλα γιατι απλουστατα οι γυναικες ολες ετσι εχουμε γαλουχηθει απο τους γονεις μας, οχι να απορριπτουμε οπως εσυ το εισπραττεις αλλα για λογους αυτοπροστασιας. Τοσοι ανωμαλοι κυκλοφορουν και ψαχνονται, λογικο ειναι να φυλαμε τα νωτα μας. 
Που σε ξερει η αλλη τι χαρακτηρας εισαι? τι μυαλο κουβαλας? κλπ. Ξερεις ποσες ιστοριες εχουμε ακουσει για ανωμαλους?? απειρες!
Εγω προσωπικα στο ασχετο ουτε καν βαζω σημασια. Το πολυ πολυ να πω καμια κουβεντα ή να απαντησω αν ο αλλος εχει χιουμορ. Αλλα ως εκει. Ουτε τηλεφωνο δινω γιατι απο το τηλεφωνο ο αλλος μπορει να βρει που μενεις. Αν μενεις μονη πχ ειναι επικινδυνο κλπ. 

Δηλαδη θελω να πω σκεψου το πιο συνολικα, και μην το βλεπεις απο μια σκοπια υπο την οποια καταληγεις να αυτοαπορριπτεσαι...
Αυτο που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ σαφως να δουλεψεις ειναι ο κυκλος σου να εχει γυναικες, ας ειναι ολων των ηλικιών. Το γυμναστηριο δεν πολυβοηθαει πιστευω...εγω στα χρονια που παω, αντρα δεν εχω γνωρισει εκει, και απο κοπελες το πολυ 3-4 με τις οποιες λεμε μια καλησπερα επειδη παμε στα ιδια προγραμματα. 
*Βρες μαθηματα tango, εκει θα βρεις σιγουρα πολλες κοπελες και οι καβαλιεροι ειναι σε ελλειψη.* Και βραδιες τανγκο κανουν. Αν δεν σου αρεσει το τανγκο, δεν μας νοιαζει. Δεν θα πας για το τανγκο αυτο καθαυτο, αλλος ειναι ο σκοπος, να εξασκηθεις και να συναναστραφεις γυναικες, να λυθεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το μόνο που μου φαίνεται βουνό είναι το πως θα κάνω γυναίκα να με γουστάρει ερωτικά! Το τι χρειάζεται, ποια είναι "η μαγική φόρμουλα"! Για παράγειγμα, ο άντρας για να γουστάρει μια γυναίκα ερωτικά, η γυναίκα αρκεί να είναι όμορφη, τίποτα άλλο!


τι να σου πω? δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση σε αυτο. 
Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θα σε ερωτευτουν αμα εχεις σπιτι, δουλεια και αυτοκινητο. Αλλες θα σε γουσταρουν αν μπορεις να τους κανεις ακριβα δωρα και διακοπες. Αλλες για να πουλησουν μουρη στις φιλες τους ή να κανουν το χατιρι της μαμας και του μπαμπα. Αλλες για τα γυμνασμενα μπρατσα σου. Αλλες για τα ματια σου κλπ κλπ 

Ας πουμε οτι εισαι ενας μεσος 25χρονος με μετρια εμφανιση και κινεισαι σε μικροαστικο κυκλο! (χαχα το πιανω κοινωνικοοικονομικά)
Πως ριχνεις τη γκομενα? Καταρχην να ειναι στα κυβικα σου και οικονομικα και κοινωνικα και εμφανισιακα. Μετα εχει να κανει με την κοσμοθεωρια της, τι φρουτο ειναι, που κινειται. Πρεπει να την παρατηρησεις και να την ψυχολογησεις τι χαρακτηρας ειναι και τι προσδοκα απο σενα= αυτη ειναι η προκληση σου!
Και αναλογως με τα δεδομενα της κοπελας προσαρμοζεσαι.

----------


## nick190813

> τι να σου πω? δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση σε αυτο. 
> Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θα σε ερωτευτουν αμα εχεις σπιτι, δουλεια και αυτοκινητο. Αλλες θα σε γουσταρουν αν μπορεις να τους κανεις ακριβα δωρα και διακοπες. Αλλες για να πουλησουν μουρη στις φιλες τους ή να κανουν το χατιρι της μαμας και του μπαμπα. Αλλες για τα γυμνασμενα μπρατσα σου. Αλλες για τα ματια σου κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Ας πουμε οτι εισαι ενας μεσος 25χρονος με μετρια εμφανιση και κινεισαι σε μικροαστικο κυκλο! (χαχα το πιανω κοινωνικοοικονομικά)
> Πως ριχνεις τη γκομενα? Καταρχην να ειναι στα κυβικα σου και οικονομικα και κοινωνικα και εμφανισιακα. Μετα εχει να κανει με την κοσμοθεωρια της, τι φρουτο ειναι, που κινειται. Πρεπει να την παρατηρησεις και να την ψυχολογησεις τι χαρακτηρας ειναι και τι προσδοκα απο σενα= αυτη ειναι η προκληση σου!
> Και αναλογως με τα δεδομενα της κοπελας προσαρμοζεσαι.


πωπω μαρα με τρελενουν τα ποστ σου...εισαι φοβερη λεμε;)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> τι να σου πω? δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση σε αυτο. 
> Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θα σε ερωτευτουν αμα εχεις σπιτι, δουλεια και αυτοκινητο. Αλλες θα σε γουσταρουν αν μπορεις να τους κανεις ακριβα δωρα και διακοπες. Αλλες για να πουλησουν μουρη στις φιλες τους ή να κανουν το χατιρι της μαμας και του μπαμπα. Αλλες για τα γυμνασμενα μπρατσα σου. Αλλες για τα ματια σου κλπ κλπ


Συγγνώμη μάρα όλες τις γυναίκες τις έχεις για ηλίθιες? δλδ τι του λες του παιδιού?

[QUOTE=Mara.Z;641093] Αν δεν σου αρεσει το τανγκο, δεν μας νοιαζει. /QUOTE]

Όχι!!! αν δεν σου αρέσει κάτι δεν πας......ας σου αρέσει λίγο, ας ψήνεσαι.....τώρα αν πας και με το ζόρι...........

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> τι να σου πω? δεν υπαρχει μια απαντηση σε αυτο. 
> Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θα σε ερωτευτουν αμα εχεις σπιτι, δουλεια και αυτοκινητο. Αλλες θα σε γουσταρουν αν μπορεις να τους κανεις ακριβα δωρα και διακοπες. Αλλες για να πουλησουν μουρη στις φιλες τους ή να κανουν το χατιρι της μαμας και του μπαμπα. Αλλες για τα γυμνασμενα μπρατσα σου. Αλλες για τα ματια σου κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Ας πουμε οτι εισαι ενας μεσος 25χρονος με μετρια εμφανιση και κινεισαι σε μικροαστικο κυκλο! (χαχα το πιανω κοινωνικοοικονομικά)
> Πως ριχνεις τη γκομενα? Καταρχην να ειναι στα κυβικα σου και οικονομικα και κοινωνικα και εμφανισιακα. Μετα εχει να κανει με την κοσμοθεωρια της, τι φρουτο ειναι, που κινειται. Πρεπει να την παρατηρησεις και να την ψυχολογησεις τι χαρακτηρας ειναι και τι προσδοκα απο σενα= αυτη ειναι η προκληση σου!
> Και αναλογως με τα δεδομενα της κοπελας προσαρμοζεσαι.


Αλαφροισκιωτιστικη απαντηση,ευγε Μαρα,επιασαν τοπο αυτα που γραφω εδω και 3 χρονια σε αυτο το φορουμ :p

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Έτσι δυστυχώς είναι!:( Εγώ αυτοπεποίθηση δε βγάζω, γι'αυτό χάνω, βάλε και ότι φατσικά είμαι πολύ μέτριος... Και νά τα αποτελέσματα!
> 
> Έχω μια απορία όμως. Άμα κάποιος δεν έχει αυτοπεποίθηση, είναι πολύ ντροπαλός, δεν έχει λέγειν, και γενικά δεν είναι "παίχτης" στα μπαρ, *αλλά,* είναι πολύ όμορφος, θα τον θέλουν τότε οι γυναίκες; Τι γίνεται σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση;


Αν ειναι πολυ ντροπαλος θα εχει προβλημα,θα αποθαρρυνει παρα πολλες.Θα εχει επιτυχιες λογω εμφανισης και ισως καποιες δε θα ξενερωσουν απο την ντροπαλοτητα και θα κανουν ενα πρωτο βημα να τον γνωρισουν αλλα δε θα μπορει να το εκμεταλευτει λογω ντροπαλοτητας.




> Το φλερτ όντως κερδίζεται απ'τα αποδυτήρια και μάλιστα φαίνεται με το που αρχίζει κάποιος συζήτηση με μια γυναίκα. Δηλαδή, φαίνεται στην έκφρασή της με το που σε αντικρίζει. Καλά η γυναίκα ποτέ δε θα πλησίαζε ποτέ άντρα! Εμένα τουλάχιστον δε μ'έχει πλησιάσει καμία! Μπορεί όπως λες να μη λένε τίποτα εξυπνάδες αυτοί που τις πλησιάζουν, *άλλα κάτι κάνουν και οι άλλες τις βλέπεις να λιώνουν γι'αυτούς*! Ξέρω, είναι θέμα να τους αρέσει κάποιος, αλλά... Εκεί δυσκολεύομαι, πλησιάζω/γνωρίζω κάποια και δεν της αρέσω με το καλημέρα! Κάτι δε βγάζω... Δεν έχω το στυλ να ρίξω γυναίκα!


Βγαζουν μια αντριλα ισως,ενα δυναμισμο,ενω εσυ φαινεσαι πιο παιδακι και ανασφαλης.





> Έτσι πάει! Και επειδή δεν της την πέφτει μόνο ένας, άλλα ορδές (κυριολεκτικά) από άντρες, πρέπει αυτός που της την έπεσε να ξεχωρίσει σε σχέση με τους άλλους για να τον γουστάρει. Η αυτοπεποίθηση μου θέλει κάτι περισσότερο από δουλειά... Όσο για το άλλο, ο κύκλος μου δυστυχώς δεν περιέχει γυναίκες! Μόνο _ωλαρία δυστυχώς! Στα μπαρ ναι, και "παίχτης", και έμπειρος πρέπει νά'σαι, άστα!


Δοκιμασε καμια δραστηριοτητα,το τανγκο που ειπε η Μαρα ειναι καλη ιδεα!Μην νομιζεις και αυτες για τις γνωριμιες πανε οχι για το χορο :p Και δε θα χει πολλους αντρες στην ηλικια σου,οποτε θα χεις λιγο ανταγωνισμο.




> Για το τελευταίο, ακόμα και οι χοντρές έχουν γίνει δύσκολες και έχουν απαιτήσεις! Ναι, τό'χω δει κι αυτό!


Ε φταινε οι αντρες που την πεφτουν σε ο,τι κινειται δυστυχως.

----------


## Mara.Z

[QUOTE=cube;641103]Συγγνώμη μάρα όλες τις γυναίκες τις έχεις για ηλίθιες? δλδ τι του λες του παιδιού?




> Αν δεν σου αρεσει το τανγκο, δεν μας νοιαζει. /QUOTE]
> 
> Όχι!!! αν δεν σου αρέσει κάτι δεν πας......ας σου αρέσει λίγο, ας ψήνεσαι.....τώρα αν πας και με το ζόρι...........


Cube αντιληφθηκες κυριολεκτικα αυτα που γραφω, εγω τα εγραψα με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση. 

Ηθελα να πω οτι καθε ανθρωπος εχει τα δικα του κριτηρια, δεν υπαρχει μια μαγικη συνταγη. 
Επειδη ειπε για την ωραια εμφανιση, εγραψα και αλλα κριτηρια...
Και για το τανγκο, αφου λεει οτι δεν γνωριζει γυναικες ουτε ο κυκλος του εχει γυναικες, τι να του πω? το θεμα του ειναι να συναναστραφει γυναικες! Θελει να γνωρισει γυναικες αλλα δεν μιλαει, αρα το θεμα ειναι να λυθει η γλωσσα του και να εξασκηθει χαλαρα και φιλικά. Το τανγκο ειναι το μεσο, οχι ο σκοπος...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δοκιμασε καμια δραστηριοτητα,το τανγκο που ειπε η Μαρα ειναι καλη ιδεα!Μην νομιζεις και αυτες για τις γνωριμιες πανε οχι για το χορο :p Και δε θα χει πολλους αντρες στην ηλικια σου,οποτε θα χεις λιγο ανταγωνισμο.


ε μα ακριβως!!!! δεν πανε πολλοι σε αυτη την ηλικια...
Και οι σχολες τανγκο ειναι τιγκα στις φοιτητριες!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αααα ωραίο χιούμορ ρε μάρα!!! το χει πάρει από φόβο το παιδί του λες και για τις ηλίθιες........να τον αποτελειώσεις.............

----------


## Mara.Z

> πωπω μαρα με τρελενουν τα ποστ σου...εισαι φοβερη λεμε;)


χαχα Νικ.... εχω την πικρα μου για αυτοοοοοο :(

----------


## nick190813

> χαχα Νικ.... εχω την πικρα μου για αυτοοοοοο :(


aaa αφου τα ειπαμε οχι για πολυ:cool:

----------


## bellezza

Στα πρώτα έτη της σχολής είχα συμφοιτητριες που τις έλεγες ωραίες με ποιότητα και ήταν μόνες. Ψαχνονταν σαν τρελές, όχι για ons , αλλά για σχέση. Είχαν βέβαια αρκετά υψηλα standards όχι από άποψη "τον θέλω απαραιτητως γυμνασμένο και φραγκατο" , αλλά ηθελαν να υπάρχει συναίσθημα. Ήμουν και εγώ μόνη έναν καιρό και δεν μου αρεσε εκεινη τη φαση κανένας, χωρις βεβαια να το θεωρω θεμα, απλα δεν ημουν σε φαση. Μου έλεγε τοτε μια "όλες έχουν γκόμενο επειδή βαράνε στο ψαχνό , σαν και εμάς που ψάχνουμε συναίσθημα να πιανομαστε χερι-χέρι στις ακρογιαλιές?" . Θέλω να πω υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ κοπέλες ανεξαρτητως εμφάνισης που είναι ελεύθερες και θέλουν σχέση. Απλά θέλουν να ερωτευοτουν, με την έννοια να τον βρίσκουν κάτι παραπάνω από "καλό παιδι".
Πάντως σίγουρα η μέση ελληνίδα δεν είναι συνηθισμενη να δίνει τηλέφωνα σε αγνώστους, μας έχει μείνει από το "Μην παίρνεις καραμέλες από αγνωστους" χαχαχαχα
Αν πας χορο , έχεις καλές πιθανότητες πάντως, καλύτερες από τα μπαρ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Είχαν βέβαια αρκετά υψηλα standards όχι από άποψη "τον θέλω απαραιτητως γυμνασμένο και φραγκατο" , αλλά ηθελαν να υπάρχει συναίσθημα.


Κατατασσεις το συναισθημα στα υψηλα στανταρντς?
εννοεις προφανως οτι αν ηθελαν αντρα, εβρισκαν ευκολα, απλα δεν εψαχναν για ενα κομματι κρεας αλλα ηθελαν συναισθημα!
Συμφωνω!!!
Και εγω μαζι σου!!!

----------


## bellezza

Ναι αυτο εννοω. :)

----------


## Mara.Z

τι γινεται ομως αν εσυ μενεις με το συναισθημα και ο αλλος ψαχνει ενα κομματι κρεας?

----------


## nick190813

ρε παιδια ειναι απλα τα πραγματα ..π.χ υπαρχει μια εμφανισιμη γυναικα...την πλησιαζει ενας......
ττης την πεφτει ..αμα δεν γουσταρει τον χαρακτηρα της ,θα την δει σαν ενα κοματι κρεας θα οπλισει θα χτυπησει και θα φυγει :p

----------


## rolen

> Απολυτα ναι!!!! ισα ισα πιστευω οτι η συστολη σε εναν αντρα ειναι γοητευτικη!


Πάρα πολύ κακό νέο αυτό για μένα! Μιλάνε τ'αποτελέσματα αυτή τη φορά!




> Παντως αποκλειεται να ζεις σε μεγαλουπολη!


Έπεσες έξω κι εδώ!:p Αθήνα μένω... Ξέρω ότι φαίνεται απίστευτο επειδή η Αθήνα ως μεγάλη πόλη έχει υποτίθεται περισσότερες ευκαιρίες, *αλλά*, η πραγματικότητα είναι αλλιώς!




> Η εμφανιση παιζει ρολο σε εναν αντρα με την εννοια να ειναι περιποιημενος, προσεγμενος, καθαρος, στυλατος, να σεβεται τον εαυτο του και τους γυρω του. Και το γυμναστηριο σαφως βοηθαει γιατι δινει αερα. Και να μην εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση φαινεται οτι εχεις αμα εισαι γυμνασμενος.


Να διευκρινίσω κάτι για την εμφάνιση. Τα κατέχω όλα τα παραπάνω που είπες, αλλά φατσικά είμαι πολύ μέτριος. 




> Μετα ειναι οι κυκλοι στους οποιους κινεισαι. Πολυ σημαντικοι. Σε αυτο δεν εχω λυση, και εγω το ψαχνω...


Ναι δε λέω, αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα εδώ λόγω έλλειψης γυναικών!




> Κοιτα οποια νορμαλ κοπελα πλησιασεις στο ασχετο, το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φας πορτα. Οχι γιατι σε απεχθανεται, αλλα γιατι απλουστατα οι γυναικες ολες ετσι εχουμε γαλουχηθει απο τους γονεις μας, οχι να απορριπτουμε οπως εσυ το εισπραττεις αλλα για λογους αυτοπροστασιας. Τοσοι ανωμαλοι κυκλοφορουν και ψαχνονται, λογικο ειναι να φυλαμε τα νωτα μας. 
> Που σε ξερει η αλλη τι χαρακτηρας εισαι? τι μυαλο κουβαλας? κλπ. Ξερεις ποσες ιστοριες εχουμε ακουσει για ανωμαλους?? απειρες!


Κοίτα, εν μέρει θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου εδώ, όσον αφορά το θέμα με τους ανώμαλους. Δεν αμφιβάλλω γι'αυτούς κι έχω ακούσει άπειρες ιστορίες μ'αυτούς!

Ο λόγος που είπα το εν μέρει είναι επειδή αυτές οι κοπέλες που περιγράφεις που όντως δε δίνουν το τηλέφωνό τους έτσι, άμα γουστάρουν αυτόν που της πλησίασε (στις ίδιες συνθήκες πάντα), το δίνουν κανονικότατα το τηλέφωνό τους! Τά'χω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια!





> Δηλαδη θελω να πω σκεψου το πιο συνολικα, και μην το βλεπεις απο μια σκοπια υπο την οποια καταληγεις να αυτοαπορριπτεσαι...


Το ότι καταλήγω να απορρίπτομαι είναι τα αποτελέσματα ύστερα από πάρα πολλά χρόνια προσπαθειών και μόνιμων αποτυχιών!





> Αυτο που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ σαφως να δουλεψεις ειναι ο κυκλος σου να εχει γυναικες, ας ειναι ολων των ηλικιών. Το γυμναστηριο δεν πολυβοηθαει πιστευω...εγω στα χρονια που παω, αντρα δεν εχω γνωρισει εκει, και απο κοπελες το πολυ 3-4 με τις οποιες λεμε μια καλησπερα επειδη παμε στα ιδια προγραμματα.


Ναι, το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να βάλω γυναίκες στον κύκλο μου, αλλά, δεν είναι τόσο απλό! Για τις ηλικίες δεν κολλάω. Ναι, το γυμναστήριο δεν κολλάει απ'όσο τό'δα κι εγώ στην πράξη! Άμα μου λες τώρα εσύ (που είσαι και κοπέλα) ότι περιορίζεσαι σε καλησπέρες με τις κοπέλες εκεί, άστα βράστα για έναν αρχάριο όπως εγώ!





> *Βρες μαθηματα tango, εκει θα βρεις σιγουρα πολλες κοπελες και οι καβαλιεροι ειναι σε ελλειψη.* Και βραδιες τανγκο κανουν. Αν δεν σου αρεσει το τανγκο, δεν μας νοιαζει. Δεν θα πας για το τανγκο αυτο καθαυτο, αλλος ειναι ο σκοπος, να εξασκηθεις και να συναναστραφεις γυναικες, να λυθεις.


Tango, έ; Θα το δω μια...

----------


## rolen

> ρε ρόλεν όχι δεν είναι κανόνας, αν είσαι όμορφη να πέφτουν κάτω όλοι ξεροί ή δεν ξέρω βασικά..........ούτε και ο άντρας φυσικά....πολλοί όμορφοι είναι μόνοι τους και πολλοί ''άσχημοι'' έχουν όποια θέλουν.....και κάθε γυναίκα έχει τα γούστα της, άλλη τον θέλει μάγκα και επιβήτορα άλλη θέλει τον ρομαντικό/γλυκούλη κλπ....το λέγειν δεν μετράει τόσο, τι θέλουν ρήτορα οι γυναίκες ? όχι.........αυτοπεποίθηση θέλουν.....ως προς αυτές.......να μην είσαι ηττοπαθής....δεν χρειάζεται αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά όχι και ηττοπάθεια.......ο δειλός ενθαρρύνει την άρνηση λένε, και δουλεια να παμε να ζητήσουμε όχι θα πουν αν φοβόμαστε...............


Μπορεί η ομορφιά να μην είναι, άλλα βοηθάει πολύ τελικά όμως! Σίγουρα υπάρχουνε όμορφοι άντρες μόνοι, αλλά την ίδια ώρα έχουν κάνει και κάνουν περιπετειούλες με γυναίκες! Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ακούσει ποτέ για ομορφόπαιδο νά'χει να δει γυναίκα απ'τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο!

Η αυτοπεποίθηση ναι, είναι ένα πρόβλημα για μένα! Αν και όποια έχω γνωρίσει, δεν έχω δείξει ηττοπάθεια, άλλα όμως καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση!

----------


## Mara.Z

Με κουφανες τωρα για Αθηνα... δεν εχω λογια !

Ξεκινα με καμια σχολη χορου που κανει τανγκο αλλα θα πηγαινεις και στα παρτυ που κανουν! Με υπομονη και δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου πιστευω θα τα καταφερεις! Και γκομενα να μην βρεις, τουλαχιστον θα αποκτησεις εναν κυκλο γνωριμιών με κοπελες, που θεωρω για σενα ειναι πιο σημαντικο αυτο!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ακούσει ποτέ για ομορφόπαιδο νά'χει να δει γυναίκα απ'τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο!


μπα μην το λες... και να μην εχει, δεν θα βγει να το διαλαλησει...
Ειναι πολλοι, πιο πολλοι από οσους νομιζεις...
Και αυτοι που επαιρονται οτι πανε με πολλες κλπ, να θυμασαι την παροιμια οπου ακους πολλα κερασια, κρατα μικρο καλαθι!

Σας καληνυχτίζω!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα μετράει η εμφάνιση καλώς ή κακώς , μην λέμε και μπαρούφες, αλλά υπάρχουν και άσχημοι με περιπετειούλες και σχέσεις ....δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα είσαι μόνος αν είσαι άσχημος, που εσύ είσαι και στο μέσο όρο μάλλον....

----------


## rolen

> Μα μετράει η εμφάνιση καλώς ή κακώς , μην λέμε και μπαρούφες, αλλά υπάρχουν και άσχημοι με περιπετειούλες και σχέσεις ....δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα είσαι μόνος αν είσαι άσχημος, που εσύ είσαι και στο μέσο όρο μάλλον....


Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν άσχημοι με περιπετειούλες και σχέσεις, άλλα η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτοί έχουνε αυτοπεποίθηση! Εγώ που είμαι μέτριος χωρίς αυτοπεποίθηση, μόνο χαμένος βγαίνω! Το έλεγα με την έννοια αν ήμουν όμορφος, θα αποζημίωνε τη χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθησή μου...

----------


## rolen

> Με κουφανες τωρα για Αθηνα... δεν εχω λογια !
> 
> Ξεκινα με καμια σχολη χορου που κανει τανγκο αλλα θα πηγαινεις και στα παρτυ που κανουν! Με υπομονη και δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου πιστευω θα τα καταφερεις! Και γκομενα να μην βρεις, τουλαχιστον θα αποκτησεις εναν κυκλο γνωριμιών με κοπελες, που θεωρω για σενα ειναι πιο σημαντικο αυτο!


Ε τι λέω τόσην ώρα! *ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* μου είναι να βρω κοπέλα! Είναι άκρως απαιτητικές οι γυναίκες! Και για να σε προλάβω, δε μιλάω για τις όμορφες μόνο! Και οι μέτριες και κάτω από μέτριες έχουν εξίσου απαιτήσεις! Δεν κάνω εικασίες, τό'χω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια! Δεν περνάει η μπογιά μου! Μία body-cam πρέπει να βάλω πάνω μου για να δεις τις αντιδράσεις των γυναικών πως με αντιμετωπίζουν!




> μπα μην το λες... και να μην εχει, δεν θα βγει να το διαλαλησει...
> Ειναι πολλοι, πιο πολλοι από οσους νομιζεις...
> Και αυτοι που επαιρονται οτι πανε με πολλες κλπ, να θυμασαι την παροιμια οπου ακους πολλα κερασια, κρατα μικρο καλαθι!
> 
> Σας καληνυχτίζω!


Να διευκρινίσω κάτι, όταν λέω όμορφους και ομορφόπαιδα, μιλάω καταρχάς για φυσική ομορφιά και να είναι αντικειμενικά όμορφοι. Και πολλοί σαν αριθμό να είναι, ούτε 10 % των ομορφόπαιδων δεν είναι μπακούρια με την πραγματική έννοια! Να, όπως είμαι εγώ για παράδειγμα! Εκτός τώρα άμα συντρέχει καμιά περίπτωση νά'ναι μαμούχαλα, ή να έχουν τίποτα εγκεφαλικό πρόβλημα! Δεν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος.

----------


## rolen

> Αν ειναι πολυ ντροπαλος θα εχει προβλημα,θα αποθαρρυνει παρα πολλες.Θα εχει επιτυχιες λογω εμφανισης και ισως καποιες δε θα ξενερωσουν απο την ντροπαλοτητα και θα κανουν ενα πρωτο βημα να τον γνωρισουν αλλα δε θα μπορει να το εκμεταλευτει λογω ντροπαλοτητας.


Και πάλι όμως, πλεονέκτημα άμα λες του δίνει... Μπορεί να είναι ντροπαλός μ'αυτές, άλλα όταν του μιλήσουν να λυθεί μόνος του μετά. Εγώ κάπως έτσι λειτουργώ...




> Βγαζουν μια αντριλα ισως,ενα δυναμισμο,ενω εσυ φαινεσαι πιο παιδακι και ανασφαλης.


Δεν ξέρω τώρα... Έτσι όπως το ακούω, για να προσεγγίσω, πρέπει με τέτοιο τρόπο λες και είμαι τσαμπουκαλεμένος...




> Δοκιμασε καμια δραστηριοτητα,το τανγκο που ειπε η Μαρα ειναι καλη ιδεα!Μην νομιζεις και αυτες για τις γνωριμιες πανε οχι για το χορο :p Και δε θα χει πολλους αντρες στην ηλικια σου,οποτε θα χεις λιγο ανταγωνισμο.


Πάνε γυναίκες για γνωριμίες σε μέρη; Πρώτη φορά τ'ακούω! Το λέω με τη έννοια ότι αυτές βρέξει χιονίσει θα τις προσεγγίζουν άντρες όπου και να είναι... Θα το κοιτάξω για tango πάντως...




> Ε φταινε οι αντρες που την πεφτουν σε ο,τι κινειται δυστυχως.


Ναι, φταίνε κι αυτοί, δε διαφωνώ! Άλλα φαντάσου πού'χουν φτάσει για να καταφεύγουν σε τέτοιες λύσεις! Φαίνεται δε θα μπορούσαν να βρουν τίποτα καλύτερο!

----------


## imagine

rolen, άλλο ντροπαλός/ συνεσταλμένος και άλλο πολύ κομπλαρισμένος. Η συστολή και η ντροπαλότητα, το να είσαι πολύ κλειστός, μπορεί να είναι ελκυστικό για κάποιες γυναίκες. Το να είσαι αγχωμένος, κομπλαρισμένος σχεδόν ποτέ. 

Κοπέλα θα βρεις ΜΟΝΟ μέσω γνωριμιών. Άγνωστες χτυπούν οι πιο περπατημένοι, άστο. Πρώτα πρέπει να γνωρίσεις μια γυναίκα (σε παρέα, όχι οι 2 σας), να νιώσεις άνετα, να αποβάλλεις το αρχικό κομπλάρισμα, για να μπορέσει να μάθει ποιος είσαι. Αλλιώς δε βλέπει μπροστά της εσένα αλλά ένα μάτσο άγχος με αντρική μορφή. Δεν είναι ελκυστικό.

Κάνε γνωριμίες με όποιο μέσο μπορείς. Όχι ερωτικές- φιλικές. Γράψου σε όσες περισσότερες δραστηριότητες μπορείς και σου αρέσουν. Σε ομίλους σε σχολές χορού κτλ. Ό,τι μπορείς. Μην πας όμως με τη νοοτροπία "να βρω γκόμενα" αλλά "να κάνω γνωριμίες".

----------


## Mara.Z

Rolen, κανε καμια δραστηριοτητα τυπου γυμναστηριο να ανεβασεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου, το γυμνασμενο κορμι δινει αλλο αερα και στυλ. Προσεξε και το ντυσιμο σου! 

Και απο εκει και περα, γραψου σε σχολη τανγκο, βάλε ενα ωραιο διακριτικοτατο αρωματακι, πηγαινε και στη βραδια τανγκο που κανουν καθε βδομαδα. Και εδω θα είμαστε να μας πεις εξελιξεις...

Γενικα στη ζωη σου τι κανεις? δουλευεις? σπουδαζεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Rolen, κανε καμια δραστηριοτητα τυπου γυμναστηριο να ανεβασεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σου, *το γυμνασμενο κορμι δινει αλλο αερα και στυλ.* Προσεξε και το ντυσιμο σου! 
> 
> Και απο εκει και περα, γραψου σε σχολη τανγκο, βάλε ενα ωραιο διακριτικοτατο αρωματακι, πηγαινε και στη βραδια τανγκο που κανουν καθε βδομαδα. Και εδω θα είμαστε να μας πεις εξελιξεις...
> 
> Γενικα στη ζωη σου τι κανεις? δουλευεις? σπουδαζεις?


Σίγουρα σου δίνει άλλο αέρα και στύλ,αλλά δεν νομίζω να σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά θα πηδήξεις αν έχεις το κορμί.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Πάνε γυναίκες για γνωριμίες σε μέρη; Πρώτη φορά τ'ακούω! Το λέω με τη έννοια ότι αυτές βρέξει χιονίσει θα τις προσεγγίζουν άντρες όπου και να είναι... Θα το κοιτάξω για tango πάντως...


Rolen καλησπέρα.Και εγώ θα έλεγα να πας καθώς δεν έχεις τίποτε να χάσεις αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο στην φάση που βρίσκεσαι να λειτουργήσεις με την λογική που σου λένε οι κοπέλες του φόρουμ δηλαδή να μην πας όμως με τη νοοτροπία "να βρω γκόμενα" αλλά "να κάνω γνωριμίες". Διότι θα βρίσκεσαι ανάμεσα σε άγνωστες γυναίκες και λογικά όλο και κάποια θα σου αρέσει και θα λειτουργείς με την λογική της "υποψήφιας" οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πάλι θα κομπλάρεις
Επίσης το θέμα είναι όπου πας να μπορείς να είσαι επικοινωνιακός.Αν δεν είσαι,το χάνεις το παιχνίδι.Ακόμη και αυτό που σου λένε να είναι κοπέλα του κύκλου σου αυτή που θα της την πέσεις,πρέπει να είσαι επικοινωνιακός και να ξέρεις έστω και στοιχειωδώς να φλερτάρεις.Σχεδόν καμμιά κοπέλα όσο απελπισμένη και αν είναι (στα δικά σου επίπεδα δηλαδή),όσο και αν είναι του "κύκλου" σου δεν πρόκειται να σου "κάτσει" με το καλημέρα σας...πρέπει ένα στοιχειώδες παιχνίδι να ξέρεις να το κάνεις κατά την γνώμη μου.
Επίσης τα πολλά "κολλητιλίκια" με γυναίκες ως φίλες,μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στη φάση να είσαι ο καλούλης,γλυκούλης κτλ και να σε θέλουν για φίλο αλλά όχι για σύντροφο τους και εσύ να πας να ερωτευτείς καμμιά απο αυτές και να σε βλέπει ως τον εξομολογητή της και αυτό δε θα σου αρέσει καθόλου....Αλλο η φιλική επικοινωνία και άλλο η ερωτική..

----------


## nick190813

στο tango συμφωνω και εγω...ειναι τιγκα στις γκομενες....
ειχε τυχει να παω με μια πρωην μου σε κατι μιλονγκες....και πραγματικα..υπαρχουν τοσες γυναικες εκει...και μαλιστα μπορω να σ πω οτι υπηρχαν και πολλλες σχετικα ομορφες...νταξει μην περιμενεις και μοντελα αλλα για να αρχισεις να παιζεις μπαλα πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο μερος....

----------


## Deleted-150217

Γυναίκες ελεύθερες και διαθέσιμες υπάρχουν παντού.Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις να παίζεις μπάλα..Αν δε ξέρεις,δεν έχεις ελπίδα.Οι μοναδικές γυναίκες που θα σου "κάτσουν" χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είσαι "παίχτης" (όχι απαραίτητα Α εθνική αλλά μπορείς να είσαι και Δ ερασιτεχνικό) είναι οι ιερόδουλες λόγω του ότι εκεί είναι σαν να πας σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να αγοράζεις προϊόν ή υπηρεσίες..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Σίγουρα σου δίνει άλλο αέρα και στύλ,αλλά δεν νομίζω να σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά θα πηδήξεις αν έχεις το κορμί.


Ναι!!




> Γυναίκες ελεύθερες και διαθέσιμες υπάρχουν παντού.Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις να παίζεις μπάλα..Αν δε ξέρεις,δεν έχεις ελπίδα.Οι μοναδικές γυναίκες που θα σου "κάτσουν" χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είσαι "παίχτης" (όχι απαραίτητα Α εθνική αλλά μπορείς να είσαι και Δ ερασιτεχνικό) είναι οι ιερόδουλες λόγω του ότι εκεί είναι σαν να πας σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να αγοράζεις προϊόν ή υπηρεσίες..


Ε δεν πάει έτσι, εντάξει για τις ιερόδουλες αλλά γιατί να το αφήσεις κιόλας, παίζεις μπάλα όσο μπορείς και ότι γίνει......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ε δεν πάει έτσι, εντάξει για τις ιερόδουλες αλλά γιατί να το αφήσεις κιόλας, παίζεις μπάλα όσο μπορείς και ότι γίνει......




Ναι???????

----------


## cdeleted29517

ε ναι..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε ναι..........


Συμφωνείς σε αυτό που λέω κύβε?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Συμφωνείς σε αυτό που λέω κύβε?


Ναι γουάι ..........και εσύ φαντάζομαι..........

----------


## deleted-by-request-1305

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμήτες. Όπως λέει και η επικεφαλίδα, έκλεισα τα 25 χρόνια ζωής και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει η λέξη γυναίκα. Δεν ξέρω βασικά ποια εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ανοίξω όταν ακούω αυτή τη λέξη, ή αν παίζει κάποια ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Ντρέπομαι για λογαριασμό μου και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχω πετύχει απολύτως τίποτα. Η διάθεση μου είναι τόσο χάλια που απορώ πως δεν έπαθα τίποτα ακόμα. Μακάρι να το ζήσω σ'αυτή τη ζωή να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημά μου γιατί δε με βλέπω καλά.
> 
> Και το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είμαι εμφανίσιμος, καλό παιδί, ευγενικός, φιλότιμος, έχω χιούμορ, και πολλά άλλα.


Kαι γω μπακουρης ειμαι και ειμαι 27 ειχα κανει σχεσεις στο παρελθον με κοπελες αλλα χωριζα σχετικα γρηγορα.Αλλα θα παραμεινω μπακουρης ειμαι σαν λαικος αρχιμανδριτης οπως ο αρχιμανδριτης δεν μπορει να παντρευτει και παραμενει αγαμος ετσι και γω λογω της συνταξης του γονεα που παιρνω πρεπει να παραμεινω αγαμος για να συνεχισω να την παιρνω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι γουάι ..........και εσύ φαντάζομαι..........


Ας συμφωνήσω κύβε...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ας συμφωνήσω κύβε...


......κατά βάθος τα ξέρεις και συ και θες να τα ακούς..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ......κατά βάθος τα ξέρεις και συ και θες να τα ακούς..........


Ποιά κύβε?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Γοάι εσύ τα είπες!.......... ότι δεν πηδ@ς με το κορμί...............
Καληνύχτα .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Επίσης τα πολλά "κολλητιλίκια" με γυναίκες ως φίλες,μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στη φάση να είσαι ο καλούλης,γλυκούλης κτλ και να σε θέλουν για φίλο αλλά όχι για σύντροφο τους και εσύ να πας να ερωτευτείς καμμιά απο αυτές και να σε βλέπει ως τον εξομολογητή της και αυτό δε θα σου αρέσει καθόλου....Αλλο η φιλική επικοινωνία και άλλο η ερωτική..



Γιατι καλε , εγω παντα ξεκιναω μια σχεση φιλικα , ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο , και στην πορεια , αλλαζω τακτικη , δεν υπαρχει ' σε βλεπω σαν φιλο ' , υπαρχει ' απλως δεν σε γουσταρω ' ...............................ποτέ δεν την εχω πεσει ευθεως ( εκτος αν εναι για κατι γρηγορο , που πλεον δεν μενδιαφερουν ) , δεν ειναι το στυλ μου , κι ομως , ειμαι αποτελεσματικος ..........

----------


## Mara.Z

> εγω παντα ξεκιναω μια σχεση φιλικα , ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο , και στην πορεια , αλλαζω τακτικη , δεν υπαρχει ' σε βλεπω σαν φιλο ' , υπαρχει ' απλως δεν σε γουσταρω ' ...............................ποτέ δεν την εχω πεσει ευθεως


Και τελικα η εμπειρια δειχνει οτι αυτη ειναι η πιο αποτελεσματικη τακτικη!
Και διακριτικη, και κερδιζεις την εμπιστοσυνη φιλικα, και εχεις χρονο να διαπιστωσεις αν γουσταρεις/ταιριαζεις ή οχι, και αν υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα. 
Το ευθυ πεσιμο ταιριαζει σε ατομα, γυναικες και ανδρες, συγκεκριμενης νοοτροπιας και φασης τελικα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και τελικα η εμπειρια δειχνει οτι αυτη ειναι η πιο αποτελεσματικη τακτικη!
> Και διακριτικη, και κερδιζεις την εμπιστοσυνη φιλικα, και εχεις χρονο να διαπιστωσεις αν γουσταρεις/ταιριαζεις ή οχι, και αν υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα. 
> Το ευθυ πεσιμο ταιριαζει σε ατομα, γυναικες και ανδρες, συγκεκριμενης νοοτροπιας και φασης τελικα.


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι , κερδιζεις και πολυτιμο χρονο , μαθαινοντας τον αληθινο χαρακτηρα του αλλου ........................ εμενα δεν μου ταιριαζει το ' πεσιμο ' .....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Γιατι καλε , εγω παντα ξεκιναω μια σχεση φιλικα , ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο , και στην πορεια , αλλαζω τακτικη , δεν υπαρχει ' σε βλεπω σαν φιλο ' , υπαρχει ' απλως δεν σε γουσταρω ' ...............................ποτέ δεν την εχω πεσει ευθεως ( εκτος αν εναι για κατι γρηγορο , που πλεον δεν μενδιαφερουν ) , δεν ειναι το στυλ μου , κι ομως , ειμαι αποτελεσματικος ..........


Πως είσαι αποτελεσματικός ρε macgyver όταν έχεις φτάσει κοντά στα 60 και είσαι ακόμη μόνος ή όσες σχέσεις είχες δεν περπάτησαν σε κάτι πιο σοβαρό? Αποτελεσματικός θα ήσουν αν αυτή την στιγμή αντί να κάθεσαι να γράφεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ,ήσουν με την σύντροφο σου και δεν ασχολιόσουν εδώ μέσα..

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ετσι ακριβως ειναι , *κερδιζεις και πολυτιμο χρονο , μαθαινοντας τον αληθινο χαρακτηρα του αλλου* ........................ εμενα δεν μου ταιριαζει το ' πεσιμο ' .....


ομοιως!!!
να ρωτησω, αφου εχεις εδραιωσει το φιλικο, βλεπεις οτι ταιριαζεις με αυτην που σε ενδιαφερει, πως κανεις την αλλαγη στο mode απο φιλικο σε ερωτικο??

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ναι!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ε δεν πάει έτσι, εντάξει για τις ιερόδουλες αλλά γιατί να το αφήσεις κιόλας, παίζεις μπάλα όσο μπορείς και ότι γίνει......


Με μπέρδεψες.Διαφωνείς ή συμφωνείς με την άποψη μου? Δεν πρέπει να παίξεις μπάλα?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πως είσαι αποτελεσματικός ρε macgyver όταν έχεις φτάσει κοντά στα 60 και είσαι ακόμη μόνος ή όσες σχέσεις είχες δεν περπάτησαν σε κάτι πιο σοβαρό?


αποτελεσματικος εννοει στη διαδικασια του φλερτ. Αν καταλαβα καλά. 
Και μπορει να εισαι σε γαμο με παιδια κλπ, και να εισαι μονος. Η μοναξια δεν εχει να κανει με τη σχεση... Γιατι νομιζεις οτι ολοι οσοι ειναι σε σχεση ή παντρεμενοι ειχαν το κοκαλακι της νυχτεριδας ή τη σουπερ γνωση? συμβιβασμους εκαναν με βαση τα δεδομενα που ειχαν.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Συμφωνώ εν μέρει σε αυτό αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο και αν θέλει μου απαντάει ο macgyver..Ειχε γράψει εδώ και καιρό ότι μιλάει φιλικά με μια 18χρονη.Το φιλικό λοιπόν αυτό είναι η αρχή για να την "καταφέρει"? Ετσι το εννοούμε το φιλικό? Γιατι νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά ανάμεσα στο φιλικό-διακριτικό φλερτ και άλλο σε αυτό που ανέφερα εγώ περί "κολλητιλίκι" που οδηγεί τον άντρα στη φάση του "εξομολογητή"...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Συμφωνω με admforall...αυτά τα φιλικά με ξενερωνουν τέρμα. Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει πιθανότητες να τις χάσει παίζοντας το φίλος...μετά θα είναι φίλος, τελος, δε κάνει κούκου. Υπο αλλες συνθήκες μπορεί και να έκανε...επίσης αυτο δείχνει ότι το άτομο λειτουργεί με απώτερα κίνητρα, αλλα λέει αλλά κάνει και άλλα εννοει, γιατί να τον θέλεις για συντροφο; Και για φίλο να τον έχεις μετά πρέπει να τον προσέχεις. 
Όσο για το να γνωρισεις τον άλλον το κάνεις και χωρίς να το παιζεις φίλος, απλά δίνεις στον άλλον να το καταλάβει ότι θες να γνωριστειτε σιγά σιγά και βλεπετε μετά πως πάει, άλλο αφήνω ανοιχτά τα ενδεχόμενα και δεν φοβάμαι σαν μεγάλος άνθρωπος να δείξω ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι ότι πεφτω και με τα μούτρα και άλλο το παιζω φιλος...αυτά τα παιχνίδια μου φαίνονται ηλίθια, σα το ποντίκι με τη φακα...σιγά μη καταστρώνει και στρατηγικά σχέδια ο άλλος για να γνωρίσει κάποιον...έτσι δεν γνωρίζεις κανέναν καλα στη τελική. Όσο το παίζεις φίλος τόσο στο παιζει φίλος. Δεν το θεωρώ αποτελεσματικό (και δεν μου αρέσει και ο όρος "αποτελεσματικό" σε αυτά αλλά τεσπα )

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Με μπέρδεψες.Διαφωνείς ή συμφωνείς με την άποψη μου? Δεν πρέπει να παίξεις μπάλα?


Πόσταρες ότι ''δεν έχει ελπίδα''.......ε νεότατος είναι θα το αφήσει ? εκεί διαφώνησα............ναι καλό είναι να βάζεις και γκολ αν ξέρεις μπάλα , καλό είναι να παίζεις όμως και όπως μπορείς.........αν δεν κλοτσήσεις πάντως γκολ δεν θα βάλεις ποτέ, το μόνο σίγουρο............

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Συμφωνω με admforall...αυτά τα φιλικά με ξενερωνουν τέρμα. Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει πιθανότητες να τις χάσει παίζοντας το φίλος...μετά θα είναι φίλος, τελος, δε κάνει κούκου. Υπο αλλες συνθήκες μπορεί και να έκανε...επίσης αυτο δείχνει ότι το άτομο λειτουργεί με απώτερα κίνητρα, αλλα λέει αλλά κάνει και άλλα εννοει, γιατί να τον θέλεις για συντροφο; Και για φίλο να τον έχεις μετά πρέπει να τον προσέχεις. 
> Όσο για το να γνωρισεις τον άλλον το κάνεις και χωρίς να το παιζεις φίλος, απλά δίνεις στον άλλον να το καταλάβει ότι θες να γνωριστειτε σιγά σιγά και βλεπετε μετά πως πάει, άλλο αφήνω ανοιχτά τα ενδεχόμενα και δεν φοβάμαι σαν μεγάλος άνθρωπος να δείξω ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι ότι πεφτω και με τα μούτρα και άλλο το παιζω φιλος...αυτά τα παιχνίδια μου φαίνονται ηλίθια, σα το ποντίκι με τη φακα...σιγά μη καταστρώνει και στρατηγικά σχέδια ο άλλος για να γνωρίσει κάποιον...έτσι δεν γνωρίζεις κανέναν καλα στη τελική. Όσο το παίζεις φίλος τόσο στο παιζει φίλος. Δεν το θεωρώ αποτελεσματικό (και δεν μου αρέσει και ο όρος "αποτελεσματικό" σε αυτά αλλά τεσπα )


Μπράβο ρε Ναταλία.Επιασες το νόημα όλων όσων έγραψα

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Πόσταρες ότι ''δεν έχει ελπίδα''.......ε νεότατος είναι θα το αφήσει ? εκεί διαφώνησα............ναι καλό είναι να βάζεις και γκολ αν ξέρεις μπάλα , καλό είναι να παίζεις όμως και όπως μπορείς.........αν δεν κλοτσήσεις πάντως γκολ δεν θα βάλεις ποτέ, το μόνο σίγουρο............


Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει ελπίδα ειδικά ο rolen και ούτε συμφωνώ να το αφήσει αλλά γενικά για να σας "καταφέρει" κάποιος απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος πρέπει να μπορεί να ξέρει να εφαρμόζει στοιχειώδεις κανόνες φλερτ.Εκει λοιπόν είναι η άποψη μου ότι πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί ο rolen.Να μάθει το πως και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν.Το που θα το μάθει και αν μαθαίνεται,δεν το γνωρίζω

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Συμφωνω με admforall...αυτά τα φιλικά με ξενερωνουν τέρμα. Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει πιθανότητες να τις χάσει παίζοντας το φίλος...μετά θα είναι φίλος, τελος, δε κάνει κούκου. Υπο αλλες συνθήκες μπορεί και να έκανε...επίσης αυτο δείχνει ότι το άτομο λειτουργεί με απώτερα κίνητρα, αλλα λέει αλλά κάνει και άλλα εννοει, γιατί να τον θέλεις για συντροφο; Και για φίλο να τον έχεις μετά πρέπει να τον προσέχεις. 
> Όσο για το να γνωρισεις τον άλλον το κάνεις και χωρίς να το παιζεις φίλος, απλά δίνεις στον άλλον να το καταλάβει ότι θες να γνωριστειτε σιγά σιγά και βλεπετε μετά πως πάει, άλλο αφήνω ανοιχτά τα ενδεχόμενα και δεν φοβάμαι σαν μεγάλος άνθρωπος να δείξω ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι ότι πεφτω και με τα μούτρα και άλλο το παιζω φιλος...αυτά τα παιχνίδια μου φαίνονται ηλίθια, σα το ποντίκι με τη φακα...σιγά μη καταστρώνει και στρατηγικά σχέδια ο άλλος για να γνωρίσει κάποιον...έτσι δεν γνωρίζεις κανέναν καλα στη τελική. Όσο το παίζεις φίλος τόσο στο παιζει φίλος. Δεν το θεωρώ αποτελεσματικό (και δεν μου αρέσει και ο όρος "αποτελεσματικό" σε αυτά αλλά τεσπα )


Εγώ πιστεύω στο φίλος καριοφίλος....δηλαδή φίλος με φλερτ μαζί, δν γνωρίζεις κάποιον και πέφτεις ξερός, υπάρχει μια φάση ''φιλίας'' και καλά......με παιχνίδι μέσα........αυτό είναι το παίζω φίλος........φλερτ σε πολύ διακριτικό στυλ.......πολλές φιλίες μέσω παρέας κλπ καταλήγουν σε ερωτικό......το κολλητιλίκι είναι άλλο...........

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει ελπίδα ειδικά ο rolen και ούτε συμφωνώ να το αφήσει αλλά γενικά για να σας "καταφέρει" κάποιος απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος πρέπει να μπορεί να ξέρει να εφαρμόζει στοιχειώδεις κανόνες φλερτ.Εκει λοιπόν είναι η άποψη μου ότι πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί ο rolen.Να μάθει το πως και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν.Το που θα το μάθει και αν μαθαίνεται,δεν το γνωρίζω


παιδια απομυθοποιηστε τις σχεσεις και τις συναναστροφες. Το εχετε κανει να φαινεται βουνο!
Λες και θα κατακτησετε την κορυφη ενος βουνου... δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα. 
Αν ο απλος καθημερινος ανθρωπος εχει αξιοπρεπεια, ανεξαρτησια, χιουμορ και στοιχειωδη αυτογνωσια, θα παθει, θα μαθει, θα κερδισει, θα χασει, θα ξανακερδισει, κλπ. Ολα κυκλος ειναι!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει ελπίδα ειδικά ο rolen και ούτε συμφωνώ να το αφήσει αλλά γενικά για να σας "καταφέρει" κάποιος απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος πρέπει να μπορεί να ξέρει να εφαρμόζει στοιχειώδεις κανόνες φλερτ.Εκει λοιπόν είναι η άποψη μου ότι πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί ο rolen.Να μάθει το πως και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν.Το που θα το μάθει και αν μαθαίνεται,δεν το γνωρίζω


Ναι κατάλαβα ότι το λες γενικά........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αποτελεσματικος εννοει στη διαδικασια του φλερτ. Αν καταλαβα καλά. 
> Και μπορει να εισαι σε γαμο με παιδια κλπ, και να εισαι μονος. Η μοναξια δεν εχει να κανει με τη σχεση... Γιατι νομιζεις οτι ολοι οσοι ειναι σε σχεση ή παντρεμενοι ειχαν το κοκαλακι της νυχτεριδας ή τη σουπερ γνωση? συμβιβασμους εκαναν με βαση τα δεδομενα που ειχαν.


Αποτελεσματικός είναι αυτός που περνάει καλά είτε μόνος είτε παντρεμένος ........

----------


## Deleted-150217

> παιδια απομυθοποιηστε τις σχεσεις και τις συναναστροφες. Το εχετε κανει να φαινεται βουνο!
> Λες και θα κατακτησετε την κορυφη ενος βουνου... δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα. 
> Αν ο απλος καθημερινος ανθρωπος εχει αξιοπρεπεια, ανεξαρτησια, χιουμορ και στοιχειωδη αυτογνωσια, θα παθει, θα μαθει, θα κερδισει, θα χασει, θα ξανακερδισει, κλπ. Ολα κυκλος ειναι!


Mάρα σοβαρά το λες αυτό ότι δεν είναι βουνό? Εσύ δεν είσαι που άνοιξες το θέμα πριν λίγες μέρες για το πως βρίσκεις παρέες? Αφού λοιπόν δεν είναι βουνό,εσύ γιατί δεν βρίσκεις? εντάξει πες εμείς,είμαστε ότι είμαστε...μήπως απλά μας λες λόγια παρηγοριάς και αυτά που θέλεις εσύ η ίδια να πιστεύεις ότι ισχύουν ή θα ήθελες να ισχύουν? Επίσης θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση και στο άλλο θέμα σου για να μην χαλάω το θέμα του rolen.

----------


## rolen

> Rolen καλησπέρα.Και εγώ θα έλεγα να πας καθώς δεν έχεις τίποτε να χάσεις αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο στην φάση που βρίσκεσαι να λειτουργήσεις με την λογική που σου λένε οι κοπέλες του φόρουμ δηλαδή να μην πας όμως με τη νοοτροπία "να βρω γκόμενα" αλλά "να κάνω γνωριμίες". Διότι θα βρίσκεσαι ανάμεσα σε άγνωστες γυναίκες και λογικά όλο και κάποια θα σου αρέσει και θα λειτουργείς με την λογική της "υποψήφιας" οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πάλι θα κομπλάρεις..


Καλησπέρα admforall! Δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε απ'το γεγονός ότι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Αυτή η απειρία μ'έφτασε εδώ! Παρόλαυτά, θα δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου κι εκεί μία...




> Επίσης το θέμα είναι όπου πας να μπορείς να είσαι επικοινωνιακός.Αν δεν είσαι,το χάνεις το παιχνίδι.Ακόμη και αυτό που σου λένε να είναι κοπέλα του κύκλου σου αυτή που θα της την πέσεις,πρέπει να είσαι επικοινωνιακός και να ξέρεις έστω και στοιχειωδώς να φλερτάρεις.


Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο! Και δεν αρκεί μόνο νά'σαι επικοινωνιακός, πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να ξέρεις και να φλερτάρεις γιατί αν είσαι μόνο επικοινωνιακός χωρίς να ξέρεις να φλερτάρεις, δεν κάνεις τίποτα! Μόνο φιλικά θα σε πάρουν οι γυναίκες!




> Σχεδόν καμμιά κοπέλα όσο απελπισμένη και αν είναι (στα δικά σου επίπεδα δηλαδή),όσο και αν είναι του "κύκλου" σου δεν πρόκειται να σου "κάτσει" με το καλημέρα σας... πρέπει ένα στοιχειώδες παιχνίδι να ξέρεις να το κάνεις κατά την γνώμη μου.


*ΜΕΓΚΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ* αυτό! Βγάλε και το "Σχεδόν" επίσης... Έτσι έχει η πραγματικότητα!




> Επίσης τα πολλά "κολλητιλίκια" με γυναίκες ως φίλες,μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στη φάση να είσαι ο καλούλης,γλυκούλης κτλ και να σε θέλουν για φίλο αλλά όχι για σύντροφο τους και εσύ να πας να ερωτευτείς καμμιά απο αυτές και να σε βλέπει ως τον εξομολογητή της και αυτό δε θα σου αρέσει καθόλου....Αλλο η φιλική επικοινωνία και άλλο η ερωτική..


Κι αυτό επίσης είναι αλήθεια! Άμα σε πάρει φιλικά, τέλος! Μόνο φιλικά θα σε δει και τίποτα παραπάνω! Εκτός αν βέβαια ανήκεις σε καμιά περίπτωση ενός πιο "πλούσιου" άντρα, δηλαδή, φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση, μεγάλη γοητεία, υπερομορφιά, και γενικά νά'σαι άντρας που γουστάρει η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών, τότε ίσως μόνο να σε γουστάρει καμιά κοπέλα που σε βλέπει "φιλικά"!

----------


## rolen

> rolen, άλλο ντροπαλός/ συνεσταλμένος και άλλο πολύ κομπλαρισμένος. Η συστολή και η ντροπαλότητα, το να είσαι πολύ κλειστός, μπορεί να είναι ελκυστικό για κάποιες γυναίκες. Το να είσαι αγχωμένος, κομπλαρισμένος σχεδόν ποτέ.


Εγώ ανήκω σε όλα αυτά, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για το φλερτ! Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ελκυστικό το κομπλαρισμένος, αλλά... Τόσες φορές που δεν έχω καταφέρει τίποτα με επιβαρύνει αυτό...




> Κοπέλα θα βρεις ΜΟΝΟ μέσω γνωριμιών. Άγνωστες χτυπούν οι πιο περπατημένοι, άστο.


Εγώ τά'λεγα, άλλα ποιος μ'άκουγε! Σ'ευχαριστώ για την αντικειμενική απάντησή σου!





> Πρώτα πρέπει να γνωρίσεις μια γυναίκα (σε παρέα, όχι οι 2 σας), να νιώσεις άνετα, να αποβάλλεις το αρχικό κομπλάρισμα, για να μπορέσει να μάθει ποιος είσαι. Αλλιώς δε βλέπει μπροστά της εσένα αλλά ένα μάτσο άγχος με αντρική μορφή. Δεν είναι ελκυστικό.


Σ'αυτό με την παρέα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Τό'χω δει και στην πράξη όταν κάποιες σπάνιες φορές έρθει καμιά κοπέλα για καφέ μαζί μας! Όσο για το άλλο, ναι, κάτι τέτοιο βλέπει...




> Κάνε γνωριμίες με όποιο μέσο μπορείς. Όχι ερωτικές- φιλικές. Γράψου σε όσες περισσότερες δραστηριότητες μπορείς και σου αρέσουν. Σε ομίλους σε σχολές χορού κτλ. Ό,τι μπορείς. Μην πας όμως με τη νοοτροπία "να βρω γκόμενα" αλλά "να κάνω γνωριμίες".


Τώρα πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο... Θα γραφτώ μία και ταγκό... Ίδωμεν...

----------


## rolen

> Γυναίκες ελεύθερες και διαθέσιμες υπάρχουν παντού.Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις να παίζεις μπάλα..Αν δε ξέρεις,δεν έχεις ελπίδα.


Αυτό είναι όλο τα γαμώτο της ιστορίας! Και με τα τόσα χρόνια απειρίες, αυτό δε βοηθάει καν να μάθω να παίζω μπάλα!




> Οι μοναδικές γυναίκες που θα σου "κάτσουν" χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είσαι "παίχτης" (όχι απαραίτητα Α εθνική αλλά μπορείς να είσαι και Δ ερασιτεχνικό) είναι οι ιερόδουλες λόγω του ότι εκεί είναι σαν να πας σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να αγοράζεις προϊόν ή υπηρεσίες..


Ακριβώς! Κι αυτό γιατί αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους! Ότι κάνουν με τον πελάτη το κάνουν αυστηρά επαγγελματικά μόνο!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αφού λοιπόν δεν είναι βουνό,εσύ γιατί δεν βρίσκεις?


μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια συνεννοουμαστε! αλλο πραγμα οι παρεες για να βγαινεις και για χαβαλε και networking και αλλο πραγμα οι προσωπικες σχεσεις, φιλικες ή ερωτικες. Ειναι τελειως 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα. 
Εγω ειπα οτι φιλες και φιλους για να μιλαω και να μοιραζομαι την αληθεια μου εχω. Παρεες πολλες δεν εχω για να βγαινω τα σ/κ. 1-2 παρεες για να βγω 1-2 φορες στο τετραμηνο ας πουμε εχω, κατι σε πιο συχνη βαση στα κυβικα μου ψαχνω και αναρωτιεμαι πως στο καλο βρισκεις τετοιες παρεες, που να εχουν και τα λεφτα και τη διαθεση και το χρονο για τετοιο lifestyle. 

Oχι, λογια παρηγοριας δεν σας λεω, εχω ακουστει σκληρη αρκετες φορες. Πιστευω οτι λεω την αληθεια. Σε αυτο το θεμα του πως να συναναστρεφεστε γυναικες και να κανετε μια σχεση, το εχετε κανει οχι βουνο, Εβερεστ να φαινεται. Ενω τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θελουν να ανοιξουν σπιτι και παιδια απο τα 25-30 τους και κανεις δεν τις κοιταει γιατι κοιτανε κοπελες που δεν ειναι στα μετρα τους και στα κυβικα τους. Ή κοιτανε μονο να πηδηξουν και να μην αναλαβουν ευθυνες μιας σχεσης. 

Αμα δεν εχεις εμφανιση, θα κοιταξεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου. Δεν θα κυνηγας τις κουκλες και τις τουμπανογυμνασμενες. Αυτες εχουν ριξει ΤΟΝ ιδρωτα για να χτισουν κορμι, δεν θα καταληξουν με εναν λαπα. Και εγω υπηρξα χοντρη με 75 κιλα, και απο λογους υγειας, οχι επειδη ετρωγα το καταπετασμα, και ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τον ρατσισμο που υπαρχει. Τον εζησα στο πετσι μου. Και ναι εννοειται τωρα που τα καταφερα δεν θα γυριζα ουτε καν να κοιταξω εναν χοντρο με κοιλιτσα, πλαδαρο και καναπεδατο. Οχι γιατι μονο δεν μου αρεσει, αλλα επειδη το εκανα με πονο, επιμονη και αφιερωση καθε μερα, με πιεση προσωπικη, αντι να κατσω να κοιμηθω, να χαλαρωσω, να δω μια ταινια, να παω μια βολτα, πηγαινα γυμναστηριο και κοπανιομουν στο διαδρομο και στα προγραμματα. Και μετα τιγκα στον ιδρωτα, να γυριζω σπιτι, να πλυνω ρουχα, να μαγειρεψω κλπ. 
Και οταν εγω εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου τοσα χρονια στο διαβασμα και στις σπουδες, και εχω καποιους στοχους επαγγελματικους και οικονομικους, ε ναι ρε παιδια, δεν θα γυρισω να κοιταξω τον αφραγκο, τον ανεργο, τον μαμακια, δεν θα δεχτω να με πλησιασει ο οποιος ξερει οτι εχω καποιες οικονομιες που τις εβγαλα με αιμα δουλευοντας 12ωρα και σκυβοντας το κεφαλι σε αφεντικα-τσιφλικαδες παροτι μορφωμενη για τα κοινωνικα δεδομενα...Και ξερετε γιατι? οχι γιατι ειμαι ψωνιο ή σνομπαρω τον μετριο. Με την καμια. Και εγω εχω υπαρξει μετρια, μην πω κιολας οτι εχω πιασει πατο. Σνομπαρω ομως αυτον που θελει να χρησιμοποιησει την αλλη σε σχεση σαν σκαμνακι για να ανεβει, να φανει, να εκτονωθει, να χαβαλεδιασει, να φαει τσαμπα λεφτα γιατι τα τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκα, δεν πονεσες για να τα βγαλεις.

Το συμπερασμα ειναι για προσωπικες σχεσεις, εγω με τα 36 μου χρονια, φιλικα σας προτεινω, να προγειωθειτε στην κοινωνια που ζειτε, ανοιξτε τα ματια σας, δειτε τον εαυτο σας στον καθρεφτη (γουσταρετε να βελτιωθειτε? να γινετε καλυτεροι εμφανισιακα? εχετε στραβη μυτη? για αυτο υπαρχουν τα γυμναστηρια, οι αισθητικοι, οι πλαστικοι ακομα... Κανεις στη σημερινη εποχη δεν μπορει να λεει σαν δικαιολογια ειμαι μετριος εμφανισιακα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥ! ή δεν εχω λεφτα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. Κι αν δεν εχεις λεφτα, τον εαυτο σου πως τον ζεις? και 2ον βρες μια κοπελα με μετρια οικονομικα), βαλτε το χιουμορ στη ζωη σας, το χιουμορ - οχι τη σαχλαμαρα, το χαζο γελιο και τη βλακεια!, νεα παιδια ειστε στα 25 εχετε εμπειριες να ζησετε, φουλ δραστηριοτητες να κανετε, ταξιδια, σπουδες, παρεες, μαθετε να κερδιζετε την εμπιστοσυνη και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων. 

Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο παντως να βρεις γκομενο-α παρα να διχτυωθεις σε καλες παρεες. Γιατι ειναι αλλο πραγμα να διαχειριστεις ενα ατομο που εχει κοινα με σενα, και αλλο να παιζεις μπαλα με 5-10 ετεροκλητους χαρακτηρες.

----------


## nick190813

> μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια συνεννοουμαστε! αλλο πραγμα οι παρεες για να βγαινεις και για χαβαλε και networking και αλλο πραγμα οι προσωπικες σχεσεις, φιλικες ή ερωτικες. Ειναι τελειως 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα. 
> Εγω ειπα οτι φιλες και φιλους για να μιλαω και να μοιραζομαι την αληθεια μου εχω. Παρεες πολλες δεν εχω για να βγαινω τα σ/κ. 1-2 παρεες για να βγω 1-2 φορες στο τετραμηνο ας πουμε εχω, κατι σε πιο συχνη βαση στα κυβικα μου ψαχνω και αναρωτιεμαι πως στο καλο βρισκεις τετοιες παρεες, που να εχουν και τα λεφτα και τη διαθεση και το χρονο για τετοιο lifestyle. 
> 
> Oχι, λογια παρηγοριας δεν σας λεω, εχω ακουστει σκληρη αρκετες φορες. Πιστευω οτι λεω την αληθεια. Σε αυτο το θεμα του πως να συναναστρεφεστε γυναικες και να κανετε μια σχεση, το εχετε κανει οχι βουνο, Εβερεστ να φαινεται. Ενω τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θελουν να ανοιξουν σπιτι και παιδια απο τα 25-30 τους και κανεις δεν τις κοιταει γιατι κοιτανε κοπελες που δεν ειναι στα μετρα τους και στα κυβικα τους. Ή κοιτανε μονο να πηδηξουν και να μην αναλαβουν ευθυνες μιας σχεσης. 
> 
> Αμα δεν εχεις εμφανιση, θα κοιταξεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου. Δεν θα κυνηγας τις κουκλες και τις τουμπανογυμνασμενες. Αυτες εχουν ριξει ΤΟΝ ιδρωτα για να χτισουν κορμι, δεν θα καταληξουν με εναν λαπα. Και εγω υπηρξα χοντρη με 75 κιλα, και απο λογους υγειας, οχι επειδη ετρωγα το καταπετασμα, και ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τον ρατσισμο που υπαρχει. Τον εζησα στο πετσι μου. Και ναι εννοειται τωρα που τα καταφερα δεν θα γυριζα ουτε καν να κοιταξω εναν χοντρο με κοιλιτσα, πλαδαρο και καναπεδατο. Οχι γιατι μονο δεν μου αρεσει, αλλα επειδη το εκανα με πονο, επιμονη και αφιερωση καθε μερα, με πιεση προσωπικη, αντι να κατσω να κοιμηθω, να χαλαρωσω, να δω μια ταινια, να παω μια βολτα, πηγαινα γυμναστηριο και κοπανιομουν στο διαδρομο και στα προγραμματα. Και μετα τιγκα στον ιδρωτα, να γυριζω σπιτι, να πλυνω ρουχα, να μαγειρεψω κλπ. 
> Και οταν εγω εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου τοσα χρονια στο διαβασμα και στις σπουδες, και εχω καποιους στοχους επαγγελματικους και οικονομικους, ε ναι ρε παιδια, δεν θα γυρισω να κοιταξω τον αφραγκο, τον ανεργο, τον μαμακια, δεν θα δεχτω να με πλησιασει ο οποιος ξερει οτι εχω καποιες οικονομιες που τις εβγαλα με αιμα δουλευοντας 12ωρα και σκυβοντας το κεφαλι σε αφεντικα-τσιφλικαδες παροτι μορφωμενη για τα κοινωνικα δεδομενα...Και ξερετε γιατι? οχι γιατι ειμαι ψωνιο ή σνομπαρω τον μετριο. Με την καμια. Και εγω εχω υπαρξει μετρια, μην πω κιολας οτι εχω πιασει πατο. Σνομπαρω ομως αυτον που θελει να χρησιμοποιησει την αλλη σε σχεση σαν σκαμνακι για να ανεβει, να φανει, να εκτονωθει, να χαβαλεδιασει, να φαει τσαμπα λεφτα γιατι τα τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκα, δεν πονεσες για να τα βγαλεις.
> 
> Το συμπερασμα ειναι για προσωπικες σχεσεις, εγω με τα 36 μου χρονια, φιλικα σας προτεινω, να προγειωθειτε στην κοινωνια που ζειτε, ανοιξτε τα ματια σας, δειτε τον εαυτο σας στον καθρεφτη (γουσταρετε να βελτιωθειτε? να γινετε καλυτεροι εμφανισιακα? εχετε στραβη μυτη? για αυτο υπαρχουν τα γυμναστηρια, οι αισθητικοι, οι πλαστικοι ακομα... Κανεις στη σημερινη εποχη δεν μπορει να λεει σαν δικαιολογια ειμαι μετριος εμφανισιακα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥ! ή δεν εχω λεφτα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. Κι αν δεν εχεις λεφτα, τον εαυτο σου πως τον ζεις? και 2ον βρες μια κοπελα με μετρια οικονομικα), βαλτε το χιουμορ στη ζωη σας, το χιουμορ - οχι τη σαχλαμαρα, το χαζο γελιο και τη βλακεια!, νεα παιδια ειστε στα 25 εχετε εμπειριες να ζησετε, φουλ δραστηριοτητες να κανετε, ταξιδια, σπουδες, παρεες, μαθετε να κερδιζετε την εμπιστοσυνη και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων. 
> ...


Θ συμφωνησω στα περισσοτερα

----------


## rolen

> λογια παρηγοριας δεν σας λεω, εχω ακουστει σκληρη αρκετες φορες. Πιστευω οτι λεω την αληθεια. Σε αυτο το θεμα του πως να συναναστρεφεστε γυναικες και να κανετε μια σχεση, το εχετε κανει οχι βουνο, Εβερεστ να φαινεται. Ενω τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θελουν να ανοιξουν σπιτι και παιδια απο τα 25-30 τους και κανεις δεν τις κοιταει γιατι κοιτανε κοπελες που δεν ειναι στα μετρα τους και στα κυβικα τους. Ή κοιτανε μονο να πηδηξουν και να μην αναλαβουν ευθυνες μιας σχεσης.


Ότι και να μας πεις, είναι αδιαμφησβήτητο γεγονός ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρούμε κοπέλα! Όσο για τα άλλα, δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Κάτσε, επειδή μερικοί άντρες δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν σπίτι και παιδιά (τουλάχιστον στην προκειμένη φάση) πάει να πει πως κοιτάνε κοπέλες που δεν είναι στα μέτρα τους και στα κυβικά τους; Αποκλείεται! Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν ψάχνουν για να ανοίξουν σπίτι και παιδιά από τώρα! Εκτός άμα λες κάτι άλλο και δεν κατάλαβα εγώ...





> Αμα δεν εχεις εμφανιση, θα κοιταξεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου.


Τι, κάτι σαν ο όμορφος με όμορφες και ο άσχημος με άσχημες; Μήπως τελικά δικαιώνεται ο WhyAlwaysMe? τόσον καιρό που τά'λεγε;

Υ.Γ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, Why, δεν το είπα με ειρωνικό τρόπο ή για κακό! ;)





> Δεν θα κυνηγας τις κουκλες και τις τουμπανογυμνασμενες. Αυτες εχουν ριξει ΤΟΝ ιδρωτα για να χτισουν κορμι, δεν θα καταληξουν με εναν λαπα.


Λαπάς θεωρείται ακόμα και κάποιος 1,85 και 82 κιλά, άλλα να είναι αγύμναστος; Όρισέ μου το κούκλες και τουμπανογυμνασμένες σε παρακαλώ. Άμα, ΛΕΩ άμα τύχαινε και γνώριζα κάμια κοπέλα απ'το γυμναστήριό που πάω, είμαι χαμένος από χέρι; Να μην κάνω καν τον κόπο; Εξήγησε μου!

Έχω και το καλύτερο! Έχω φάει απορρίψεις από πολλές γυναίκες κάτω του μετρίου!!! Πως σου φαίνεται;; Μετά μου λες να μη με παίρνει από κάτω και να είμαι αισιόδοξος! Λυπάμαι, άλλα δεν είμαι ούτε αναίσθητος, ούτε κάνας ηλίθιος που δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα! Ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά τι μου γίνεται και γιατί είμαι στεναχωρημένος! Έχω κάθε λόγο νά'μαι στα χειρότερά μου και να μου φταίνε όλα!




> Το συμπερασμα ειναι για προσωπικες σχεσεις, εγω με τα 36 μου χρονια, φιλικα σας προτεινω, να προγειωθειτε στην κοινωνια που ζειτε, ανοιξτε τα ματια σας, δειτε τον εαυτο σας στον καθρεφτη (γουσταρετε να βελτιωθειτε?


Να προσγειωθούμε;; Μήπως ζητήσαμε τίποτα υπερβολικό, παράλογο ή ανέφικτο και δεν το καταλάβαμε;




> να γινετε καλυτεροι εμφανισιακα? εχετε στραβη μυτη? για αυτο υπαρχουν τα γυμναστηρια, οι αισθητικοι, οι πλαστικοι ακομα... Κανεις στη σημερινη εποχη δεν μπορει να λεει σαν δικαιολογια ειμαι μετριος εμφανισιακα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥ! ή δεν εχω λεφτα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. Κι αν δεν εχεις λεφτα, τον εαυτο σου πως τον ζεις? και 2ον βρες μια κοπελα με μετρια οικονομικα), βαλτε το χιουμορ στη ζωη σας, το χιουμορ - οχι τη σαχλαμαρα, το χαζο γελιο και τη βλακεια!, νεα παιδια ειστε στα 25 εχετε εμπειριες να ζησετε, φουλ δραστηριοτητες να κανετε, ταξιδια, σπουδες, παρεες, μαθετε να κερδιζετε την εμπιστοσυνη και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων.


Μάρα, μας τα λες όλα αυτά λες και είναι κάτι απλό, σαν να περπατάμε ας πούμε! Έλα που δεν είναι έτσι όμως! Ειδικά εκεί για τους αισθητικούς και πλαστικούς άστο καλύτερα! Εκεί μιλάμε για εξεζητημένα κόστη! Δεν είναι όλοι λεφτάδες ξέρεις και ούτε θα πάρουν δάνειο και δε θα μπορούν να το πληρώσουνε!




> Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο παντως να βρεις γκομενο-α παρα να διχτυωθεις σε καλες παρεες. Γιατι ειναι αλλο πραγμα να διαχειριστεις ενα ατομο που εχει κοινα με σενα, και αλλο να παιζεις μπαλα με 5-10 ετεροκλητους χαρακτηρες.


Στο μόνο που έχεις δίκιο είναι ότι είναι εύκολο για μια γυναίκα να βρει γκόμενο! Μέχρι εκεί! Για τις παρέες (όχι φίλους) τώρα, έχει να κάνει στα μέρη που συναναστρέφεσαι.

Δεν έχεις δίκιο στο ότι είναι εύκολο για άντρα να βρει κοπέλα, με εξαίρεση φυσικά, αυτούς που ξέρουν πως, που είναι λίγοι εδώ που τα λέμε! Δεν τα λέω εγώ! Είναι η πραγματικότητα έτσι! Πιο συγκεκριμένα, έτσι και ήταν εύκολο (όπως τα λες) για όλους τους άντρες να βρουν κοπέλα:


α) Στα dating site δε θα ήταν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία άντρες μέσα

β) Δε θα υπήρχαν dating site που ζητάνε χρήματα

γ) Δε θα ευημερούσε ο πληρωμένος έρωτας, ειδικά σε περίοδο κρίσης και ούτε θα υπήρχε μη διάσημη βίζιτα που ζητάει 150-200 Ευρώ την ώρα

δ) Οι άντρες (οι μη πλούσιοι) δε θα χαλάγανε *πενταψήφια* (ή και *εξαψήφια* κάποιες φορές) ποσά στον πληρωμένο έρωτα

ε) Δε θα ζητάγανε οι "σχολές φλερτ" (δεν ξέρω αν τις ξέρεις) *πάνω από 1300 Ευρώ (!!!)* για να μάθουν σε άντρα πως να φλερτάρει και να βρει κοπέλα


Μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι άλλα, άλλα προς το παρών αυτά μού'ρχονται τώρα...

----------


## nick190813

καταρχην μια πολυ γυμνασμενη τι να την κανεις αμα ειναι σαν σκυλομουρα?οποτε σε αυτο μαρα θα διαφωνησω....
τι παει να πει δλδ?επειδη εχει σωμα θα εχει και επιλογες?
αμα πεις οτι ειναι γκομεναρα και γυμνασμενη το δεχομαι...αλλα οχι σκετο γυμνασμενη........γτ συνηθως αυτες π προσεχουν πολυ το σωμα τους (με γυμνατηριο ενοω ,οχι γενικα να κανουν διαιτα) ειναι ψηλοπατσαβουριτσες...

επισης διαφωνω και στο αλλο.....ομορφος με ομορφη...και ασχημος με ασχημη....εχω δει απειρα ζευγαρια....που π.χ ο αντρας ηταν σαβουρης και η γυναικα γκομενα....η χοντρο με λεπτη....η ψηλη με κοντο....τα παντα υπαρχουν..

----------


## Mara.Z

Θα στα πω οσο πιο λιανα μπορω και δεν ξανασχολιαζω εδω... δεν ειμαι η θεια Λενα να δινω γκομενοσυμβουλες!

1) εννοω κοπελες που αντιμετωπιζουν τη σχεση σοβαρα και οχι αναλωσιμα! Αν αντιμετωπιζεις αναλωσιμα μια σχεση, τοτε ναι πρεπει να διαθετεις και τις καταλληλες προδιαγραφες. Ετσι ειναι η ζωη, δεν το παζαρευουμε, το αποδεχομαστε και προσαρμοζομαστε. Για να σε προλαβω αν τυχον με ρωτησεις ποιες ειναι οι προδιαγραφες, θα σου πω ανοιξε τα ματια σου και κοιτα τι lifestyle επικρατει. 

2) Rolen, ομοιος ομοιω αει πελαζει, ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι. Ο ομοιος συναναστρεφεται με ομοιους του. Δεν λεω ο ομορφος με την ομορφη αντικειμενικα γιατι η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη, αλλα ναι δεν μπορει εσυ να εισαι μπαζο και η κοπελα διπλα σου να ειναι κουκλαρα. Οσο καλος χαρακτηρας και να εισαι, οταν σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου θα φροντισεις και την εμφανιση σου! Οσοι βλεπεις να ειναι ετσι, κατι αλλο παιζει, ή ανικανοτητα ή λεφτα ή θεαθηναι κλπ. 

3) Κουκλα εννοω την κοπελα με πολυ ωραια χαρακτηριστικα προσωπου. Και τουμπανογυμνασμενη αυτη που εχει σφιχτο και γραμμωμενο κορμι. Τι άλλο?
Εσυ να κανεις την προσπαθεια σου γιατι μονο κερδος θα εχεις ειτε κερδισεις ειτε χασεις, αλλα να ξερεις οτι ομοιος ομοιω πελαζει. 

4) Τις κοπελες αυτες που σε απερριψαν τις προσεγγισες διακριτικα και ομορφα? ή σαχλα? γιατι απο τον τροπο που εκφραζεσαι δεν διαπιστωνω σεβασμο απεναντι στο δικαιωμα τους να σε απορριψουν. Δηλαδή ηταν υποχρεωμενες να σε πιασουν γκομενο γιατι τους τα εριξες επειδη ηταν κατω του μετριου?? Μηπως διεκριναν οτι τις ειχες σιγουρες γιατι τις υποτιμουσες? Οι λογοι που σε απερριψαν μπορει να ειναι απειροι, δεν ξερεις σε τι φαση ειναι η αλλη και αν εχει κεφια για γκομενοδουλειες επειδη εσυ ψαχνεσαι. Τωρα αν εσυ εστιαζεις στο οτι αυτες εμφανισιακα ειναι κατω του μετριου και εσυ μετριος αλλα σε απερριψαν, πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτεις και να επαναπροσδιορισθεις. 

5) Να προσγειωθειτε με την εννοια να ανοιξετε τα ματια σας στην κοινωνια, να συναναστρεφεστε με γυναικες χωρις να πιστευετε οτι κανετε αθλο, να μιλατε σε γυναικες χωρις να βγαζει ματι οτι ψαχνετε γκομενα και ειστε ανεραστοι, να βαλετε το χιουμορ και τη θετικη διαθεση στη ζωη σας για να γινετε εσεις καλυτεροι και οχι για να ριξετε την κουκλαρα γκομενα που εχετε βαλει στο ματι. Αν αυτη ξερει να κουναει την ουρα της, μαθετε και εσεις να ειστε γατονια! 
Τι αλλο πια να πω η ερμη??

6) Για τους πλαστικους και αισθητικους, hello νεο παιδι εισαι. Πηγαινε να δουλεψεις! 
Και εξοικονομησε 30 ευρω για μια θεραπεια προσωπου σε αισθητικο. 2-3 φορες το χρονο μπορεις να το κανεις. Και οι πλαστικοι δεν παιρνουν τα χοντρα λεφτα, εξαρταται τι προβλημα εχεις! Με 4-5 χρονια δουλεια φτιαχνεις στραβη μυτη ή πεταχτα αυτια. 

7) Με ολα οσα απαριθμεις στο τελος δεν ασχολουμαι, γιατι τα θεωρω ασχολιες των αχρηστων και τεμπεληδων που βαριουνται να στρωθουν να δουλεψουν,να βελτιωθουν και να αναλαβουν ευθυνες. 

Επειδη ακουγομαι σκληρη νομιζω, μην παρεξηγηθεις, απλα μου βγαινει, ειναι το στυλ μου ετσι... Να βοηθησω θελω, αλλιως δεν θα καθομουν να γραφω ολοκληρα κατεβατα...

----------


## Mara.Z

> καταρχην μια πολυ γυμνασμενη τι να την κανεις αμα ειναι σαν σκυλομουρα?οποτε σε αυτο μαρα θα διαφωνησω....
> τι παει να πει δλδ?επειδη εχει σωμα θα εχει και επιλογες?
> αμα πεις οτι ειναι γκομεναρα και γυμνασμενη το δεχομαι...αλλα οχι σκετο γυμνασμενη........γτ συνηθως αυτες π προσεχουν πολυ το σωμα τους (με γυμνατηριο ενοω ,οχι γενικα να κανουν διαιτα) ειναι ψηλοπατσαβουριτσες...
> 
> επισης διαφωνω και στο αλλο.....ομορφος με ομορφη...και ασχημος με ασχημη....εχω δει απειρα ζευγαρια....που π.χ ο αντρας ηταν σαβουρης και η γυναικα γκομενα....η χοντρο με λεπτη....η ψηλη με κοντο....τα παντα υπαρχουν..


Νικ, αυτα που λεω στο Rolen ειναι σε αλλο πλαισιο, προσπαθω λιγο να τον ξεκουνησω απο τον τροπο σκεψης του...

Εννοειται εχεις δικιο, ολοι εχουμε δει τετοιες περιπτωσεις, δεν το συζητω καν.

----------


## rolen

> Με ολα οσα απαριθμεις στο τελος δεν ασχολουμαι, γιατι τα θεωρω ασχολιες των αχρηστων και τεμπεληδων που βαριουνται να στρωθουν να δουλεψουν,να βελτιωθουν και να αναλαβουν ευθυνες.


Μάρα, επειδή δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό το τελευταίο, με αποκάλεσες εμένα αυτά τα παραπάνω, ή κάνω λάθος; Διευκρίνισέ μου σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μάρα, επειδή δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό το τελευταίο, με αποκάλεσες εμένα αυτά τα παραπάνω, ή κάνω λάθος; Διευκρίνισέ μου σε παρακαλώ.



Οχι βεβαια!!!! Δεν σχολιασα εσενα, σχολιασα αυτο που ειπες για τους αντρες που επιδιδονται στις ασχολιες αυτες. Το σχολιο αυτο παει απαντηση στο σχολιο σου αυτο >>>

_Είναι η πραγματικότητα έτσι! Πιο συγκεκριμένα, έτσι και ήταν εύκολο (όπως τα λες) για όλους τους άντρες να βρουν κοπέλα:


α) Στα dating site δε θα ήταν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία άντρες μέσα

β) Δε θα υπήρχαν dating site που ζητάνε χρήματα

γ) Δε θα ευημερούσε ο πληρωμένος έρωτας, ειδικά σε περίοδο κρίσης και ούτε θα υπήρχε μη διάσημη βίζιτα που ζητάει 150-200 Ευρώ την ώρα

δ) Οι άντρες (οι μη πλούσιοι) δε θα χαλάγανε πενταψήφια (ή και εξαψήφια κάποιες φορές) ποσά στον πληρωμένο έρωτα

ε) Δε θα ζητάγανε οι "σχολές φλερτ" (δεν ξέρω αν τις ξέρεις) πάνω από 1300 Ευρώ (!!!) για να μάθουν σε άντρα πως να φλερτάρει και να βρει κοπέλα

_

----------


## Mara.Z

ααα να προσθεσω επισης οτι με 200 ευρω αντι να πληρωσεις μια βιζιτα, πληρωνεις το γυμναστηριο για ενα χρονο!
και με 1300 ευρω ανετα κανεις μια διορθωση σε πλαστικο ή δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες επισκεψεις σε αισθητικο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ααα να προσθεσω επισης οτι με 200 ευρω αντι να πληρωσεις μια βιζιτα, πληρωνεις το γυμναστηριο για ενα χρονο!
> και με 1300 ευρω ανετα κανεις μια διορθωση σε πλαστικο ή δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες επισκεψεις σε αισθητικο...


Εγώ το πλήρωσα με λιγότερα.:Ρ

----------


## bellezza

Το αν θα βρεις κοπέλα έχει να κάνει με πολλά περισσοτερα από την εμφανιση. Γιατί εδώ μέσα όλο για την ομορφιά διαβάζω. Και γυναίκα να Είσαι που σε εμάς δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια (αν δεν είσαι τουλάχιστον προσεγμένη , δεν πας πουθενα) δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό. Αναλωνόμαστε πολύ στην εμφάνιση και κατηγορούμε αυτήν για τα κενά που έχουμε στη ζωή μας. Και ποιος μας λέει πως ο μέσος νεαρός με συνηθισμένη εμφάνιση θα ήταν πιο ευτυχισμένος αν είχε μπλε μάτια και κοιλιακούς φέτες. Δεν λέω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι δεν πρέπει να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας, αλλά βρίσκω σημαντικότερη έλλειψη το να μην ξέρεις να μιλήσεις και να συμπεριφερθεις σε μια γυναίκα, παρά να έχεις 5 κιλά παραπάνω. Και για να το διευκρινισω δεν αναφέρομαι σε κανέναν από εδώ μέσα, μιλάω γενικά από αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου

----------


## rolen

> Οχι βεβαια!!!! Δεν σχολιασα εσενα, σχολιασα αυτο που ειπες για τους αντρες που επιδιδονται στις ασχολιες αυτες. Το σχολιο αυτο παει απαντηση στο σχολιο σου αυτο >>>
> 
> _Είναι η πραγματικότητα έτσι! Πιο συγκεκριμένα, έτσι και ήταν εύκολο (όπως τα λες) για όλους τους άντρες να βρουν κοπέλα:
> 
> 
> α) Στα dating site δε θα ήταν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία άντρες μέσα
> 
> β) Δε θα υπήρχαν dating site που ζητάνε χρήματα
> 
> ...


Οκ, παρεξήγησα τα λεγόμενά σου. Πάει αυτό.

Να συμπληρώσω όμως, πέρα ότι υπάρχουν αυτοί οι παραπάνω άντρες, καλώς ή κακώς, υπάρχουν! Τώρα, είτε είναι είναι αργόσχολοι ή όχι, αυτά γίνονται! Και επανέρχομαι.

*ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ* γυναίκα οποιασδήποτε κλάσης, ακόμα και η τελευταία γυναίκα δε θα τά'κανε αυτά τα παραπάνω για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η γυναίκα βρίσκει γκόμενο πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με άντρα να βρει γκόμενα!

----------


## nick190813

> ααα να προσθεσω επισης οτι με 200 ευρω αντι να πληρωσεις μια βιζιτα, πληρωνεις το γυμναστηριο για ενα χρονο!
> και με 1300 ευρω ανετα κανεις μια διορθωση σε πλαστικο ή δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες επισκεψεις σε αισθητικο...


μαρα συγνωμη αλλα αυτα π του λες δεν ειναι σωστα δλδ τον προτρεπεις να παει σ πλαστικο εαν δεν ειναι ομορφος?
το βρισκω λαθος....γτ το παιδι δεν ζηταει την adriana lima Μια απλη κοπελα θελει...οποτε πιστευω μια χαρα θα ειναι στις απαιτησεις μιας μετριας κοπελας....
το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να δουλεψει αλλα πραγματα... πανω του

----------


## rolen

> Για τους πλαστικους και αισθητικους, hello νεο παιδι εισαι. Πηγαινε να δουλεψεις! 
> Και εξοικονομησε 30 ευρω για μια θεραπεια προσωπου σε αισθητικο. 2-3 φορες το χρονο μπορεις να το κανεις. Και οι πλαστικοι δεν παιρνουν τα χοντρα λεφτα, εξαρταται τι προβλημα εχεις! Με 4-5 χρονια δουλεια φτιαχνεις στραβη μυτη ή πεταχτα αυτια.


Για αισθητικούς, δεν ξέρω κόστη. Για πλαστικούς, εκεί το πράμα ξεφεύγει πολύ! Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πάρει 2-3 χιλιάρικα μια επέμβαση πλαστικού! Άμα είναι να περιμένω 4-5 χρόνια, άστο καλύτερα!

Όσο για το άλλο, μη μου απευθύνεσαι λες και είμαι κάνας τεμπέλης χωρίς να με ξέρεις! Δεν είμαι άνεργος από επιλογή δική μου και αυτός ο τρόπος με προσβάλει! Μην ξεχνάς ότι εγώ ποτέ δε σε πρόσβαλα!

----------


## bellezza

> *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ* γυναίκα οποιασδήποτε κλάσης, ακόμα και η τελευταία γυναίκα δε θα τά'κανε αυτά τα παραπάνω για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η γυναίκα βρίσκει γκόμενο πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με άντρα να βρει γκόμενα!


Και τι να το κάνει αν δεν την προσεγγίζουν αυτοί που θέλει.
Εγώ βλέπω πως υπάρχουν και κοπέλες που δεν τις προσεγγίζουν για σχέση, παρόλο που είναι σοβαρές και μετρημένες. Αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν μόνο για σεξ , ενώ εκεινες θέλουν αλλά πράγματα.
Ή υπάρχουν γυναίκες ερωτευμενες με κάποιον που δεν τις θέλει , αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν άλλοι και 1000 να είναι!
Θέλω να πω υπάρχουν πολλά ειδη απόρριψης.

----------


## Mara.Z

> *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ* γυναίκα οποιασδήποτε κλάσης, ακόμα και η τελευταία γυναίκα δε θα τά'κανε αυτά τα παραπάνω για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η γυναίκα βρίσκει γκόμενο πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με άντρα να βρει γκόμενα!


μπααααα........ don't be sooooo sure!!!!
Ο αντρας βρισκει πιο ευκολα γιατι ειναι αναθρεμμενος ετσι. Οι γυναικες εχουμε αναστολες, εχουμε μεγαλωσει αλλιως, μην το ξεχνας αυτο, στην ελληνικη κοινωνια ζουμε!

Να σου πω Rolen αστα τα γενικα θεωρητικα, ντυσου στολισου και πηγαινε σε κανενα τανγκο να μας πεις εξελιξεις!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Και τι να το κάνει αν δεν την προσεγγίζουν αυτοί που θέλει.
> Εγώ βλέπω πως υπάρχουν και κοπέλες που δεν τις προσεγγίζουν για σχέση, παρόλο που είναι σοβαρές και μετρημένες. Αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν μόνο για σεξ , ενώ εκεινες θέλουν αλλά πράγματα.
> Ή υπάρχουν γυναίκες ερωτευμενες με κάποιον που δεν τις θέλει , αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν άλλοι και 1000 να είναι!
> Θέλω να πω υπάρχουν πολλά ειδη απόρριψης.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rolen

> Και τι να το κάνει αν δεν την προσεγγίζουν αυτοί που θέλει.
> Εγώ βλέπω πως υπάρχουν και κοπέλες που δεν τις προσεγγίζουν για σχέση, παρόλο που είναι σοβαρές και μετρημένες. Αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν μόνο για σεξ , ενώ εκεινες θέλουν αλλά πράγματα.
> Ή υπάρχον γυναίκες ερωτευμενες με κάποιον που δεν τις θέλει , αυτές τι να το κάνουν που τις θέλουν άλλοι και 1000 να είναι!
> Θέλω να πω υπάρχουν πολλά ειδ απόρριψης.


Δε θα διαφωνήσω ότι τις προσεγγίζουν και άντρες που δε θέλουν! Ίσα ίσα που αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια και υπάρχουν άπειροι ανεπιθύμητοι! Άλλο θέλω να πω.

Καταρχάς, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ εγώ, δεν την λέω στις γυναίκες. Θέλω λοιπόν να πω ότι τις γυναίκες τις πλησιάζει ο άντρας συνέχεια. Ο άντρας δεν έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα, που σημαίνει πως αυτός, ως "κυνηγός" πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά και να είναι σωστός! Δε λέω να μην κάνω καθόλου τίποτα εγώ. Λέω απλά ότι εγώ που είμαι πολύ ντροπαλός ότι αν δεν το έχω με το φλερτ, είμαι χαμένος! Αυτό για αρχή.

----------


## bellezza

> Θέλω λοιπόν να πω ότι τις γυναίκες τις πλησιάζει ο άντρας συνέχεια. Ο άντρας δεν έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα, που σημαίνει πως αυτός, ως "κυνηγός" πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά και να είναι σωστός! Δε λέω να μην κάνω καθόλου τίποτα εγώ. Λέω απλά ότι εγώ που είμαι πολύ ντροπαλός ότι αν δεν το έχω με το φλερτ, είμαι χαμένος! Αυτό για αρχή.


Εσυ πιστεύεις πως η γυναίκα δεν δίνει με τον τρόπο σήμα στον άλλον (Σ αυτόν που θελει) , για να την προσεγγίσει αυτός?
Η γυναίκα θα ξεκινήσει το παιχνίδι με ενα βλέμμα, ενα χαμόγελο και ο άντρας θα πάρει το μήνυμα και θα προσεγγίσει.
Και η γυναίκα κυνηγάει με τον τρόπο της.
Εξαλλου υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες ντροπαλοί που βρίσκονται σε σχέση και το πρώτο βήμα το εκανε η γυναίκα. Του έδωσε αέρα του άλλου να προχωρήσει.

Εγώ συμφωνώ με Μάρα, να γραφτείς στο τάνγκο να γνωρίσεις κοπέλες, να μαθεις και χορό.

----------


## rolen

> μπααααα........ don't be sooooo sure!!!!
> Ο αντρας βρισκει πιο ευκολα γιατι ειναι αναθρεμμενος ετσι. Οι γυναικες εχουμε αναστολες, εχουμε μεγαλωσει αλλιως, μην το ξεχνας αυτο, στην ελληνικη κοινωνια ζουμε!
> 
> Να σου πω Rolen αστα τα γενικα θεωρητικα, ντυσου στολισου και πηγαινε σε κανενα τανγκο να μας πεις εξελιξεις!


Μάλλον δεν το διευκρίνισα σωστά εγώ. Οκ, μπορεί να τα κάνουν, άλλα σε απειροελάχιστο βαθμό. Δηλαδή, δεν είπα ότι δεν μπαίνουν γυναίκες σε dating site, γιατί αν δεν έμπαιναν θά'τανε gay site!!!:p

Δε σε κατάλαβα στο ότι ο άντρας είναι αλλιώς αναθρεμμένος και τις γυναικείες αναστολές. Εννοείς για το ποιο απ'τα 2 φύλα προσεγγίζει το αντίθετο φύλο; Με μπέρδεψες τώρα...

Στο τέλος θα μ'αναγκάσεις να φορέσω αυτό το body-cam που σου είπα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες! Δηλαδή, να βλέπεις τι βλέπω!

Θα πάω και στο tango...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Για αισθητικούς, δεν ξέρω κόστη. Για πλαστικούς, εκεί το πράμα ξεφεύγει πολύ! Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πάρει 2-3 χιλιάρικα μια επέμβαση πλαστικού! Άμα είναι να περιμένω 4-5 χρόνια, άστο καλύτερα!
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο, μη μου απευθύνεσαι λες και είμαι κάνας τεμπέλης χωρίς να με ξέρεις! Δεν είμαι άνεργος από επιλογή δική μου και αυτός ο τρόπος με προσβάλει! Μην ξεχνάς ότι εγώ ποτέ δε σε πρόσβαλα!


Καλά θα έκανες πλαστική? παιδιά το χέσαμε το θέμα νομίζω!!! εγώ λέω πλαστική μόνο αν έχουμε κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνισή μας και το ρίχνουμε εκεί το φταίξιμο.........κατ΄τα άλλα να στερηθείς 5 χρόνια κάνοντας οικονομία , δεν το θέλει ουτε ο θεός.....καλύτερα να είσαι έξω όλη μέρα, να τρως τα λεφτά σου σε εξόδους και ισως να βρεις και κοπέλα έτσι.....

----------


## rolen

> Καλά θα έκανες πλαστική? παιδιά το χέσαμε το θέμα νομίζω!!! εγώ λέω πλαστική μόνο αν έχουμε κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνισή μας και το ρίχνουμε εκεί το φταίξιμο.........


Δε λέω ότι θά'κανα, απλά το ανέφερα λίγο μία... Ναι, το θέμα έχει λίγο γ_μηθεί!




> κατ΄τα άλλα να στερηθείς 5 χρόνια κάνοντας οικονομία , δεν το θέλει ουτε ο θεός.....καλύτερα να είσαι έξω όλη μέρα, να τρως τα λεφτά σου σε εξόδους και ισως να βρεις και κοπέλα έτσι.....


Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο εδώ! Τα έξοδά μου μόνο... Και ένα απ'αυτά είναι το αμάξι μου! Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και επαυξάνω!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Για αισθητικούς, δεν ξέρω κόστη. Για πλαστικούς, εκεί το πράμα ξεφεύγει πολύ! Δηλαδή, μπορεί να πάρει 2-3 χιλιάρικα μια επέμβαση πλαστικού! Άμα είναι να περιμένω 4-5 χρόνια, άστο καλύτερα!
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο, μη μου απευθύνεσαι λες και είμαι κάνας τεμπέλης χωρίς να με ξέρεις! Δεν είμαι άνεργος από επιλογή δική μου και αυτός ο τρόπος με προσβάλει! Μην ξεχνάς ότι εγώ ποτέ δε σε πρόσβαλα!


Εσυ ειπες οτι εισαι μετριος εμφανισιακα. Και οτι δεν εχεις λεφτα. Και δεν βρισκεις κοπελα. Και σε εχουν απορριψει 4-5 κατω του μετριου. 
Και σου απαντησα τι προοπτικες εχεις. Για την κοινωνικοτητα και το χιουμορ ειπα, για τανγκο ειπα, για βελτιωση εμφανισης ειπα, για χιουμορ ειπα, για τακτικη προσεγγισης εκανα περιγραφη καπου εδω σε αυτο το νημα, δηλαδη το εχουμε εξαντλησει το θεμα. Στο τελος τελος θα σε παρουμε απο το χερι Rolen να σε σμιξουμε με καμια κοπελα, και παλι θα κλωτσας. 

Για πλαστικους μπααα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλα τα ποσα, γυρω στα 200 ευρω για μια μικροεπεμβαση... 2-3 χιλιαρικα κοστιζει το λιφτινγκ.

----------


## rolen

> Εσυ πιστεύεις πως η γυναίκα δεν δίνει με τον τρόπο σήμα στον άλλον (Σ αυτόν που θελει) , για να την προσεγγίσει αυτός?
> Η γυναίκα θα ξεκινήσει το παιχνίδι με ενα βλέμμα, ενα χαμόγελο και ο άντρας θα πάρει το μήνυμα και θα προσεγγίσει.
> Και η γυναίκα κυνηγάει με τον τρόπο της.


Ναι, κάτι θα γίνεται... Απλά εγώ δεν έχω λάβει ποτέ χαμόγελο από γυναίκα (έτσι όπως τα λες) και βγαίνω και τόσα χρόνια!




> Εξαλλου υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες ντροπαλοί που βρίσκονται σε σχέση και το πρώτο βήμα το εκανε η γυναίκα. Του έδωσε αέρα του άλλου να προχωρήσει.
> 
> Εγώ συμφωνώ με Μάρα, να γραφτείς στο τάνγκο να γνωρίσεις κοπέλες, να μαθεις και χορό.


Κατάλαβα τι λες... Αν κι εγώ λειτουργώ περίπου κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο... Άμα δω ότι η κοπέλα μου μιλάει, μιλάω κι εγώ μετά και ανοίγομαι!

----------


## rolen

> Εσυ ειπες οτι εισαι μετριος εμφανισιακα. Και οτι δεν εχεις λεφτα. Και δεν βρισκεις κοπελα. Και σε εχουν απορριψει 4-5 κατω του μετριου. 
> Και σου απαντησα τι προοπτικες εχεις. Για την κοινωνικοτητα και το χιουμορ ειπα, για τανγκο ειπα, για βελτιωση εμφανισης ειπα, για χιουμορ ειπα, για τακτικη προσεγγισης εκανα περιγραφη καπου εδω σε αυτο το νημα, δηλαδη το εχουμε εξαντλησει το θεμα. Στο τελος τελος θα σε παρουμε απο το χερι Rolen να σε σμιξουμε με καμια κοπελα, και παλι θα κλωτσας. 
> 
> Για πλαστικους μπααα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλα τα ποσα, γυρω στα 200 ευρω για μια μικροεπεμβαση... 2-3 χιλιαρικα κοστιζει το λιφτινγκ.


Περίμενε, να τα πάρουμε ένα ένα. Είπα ότι είμαι πολύ μέτριος εμφανισιακά, δηλαδή φατσικά. Παρόλαυτά, εγώ περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου! Σωματικά, είμαι 1,85 και 82 κιλά. Πάει αυτό.

Για χιούμορ, ξέρω! Πιστεύω ότι έχω, άλλα για να το εκμεταλλευτώ (όταν πρόκειται για άγνωστη) πρέπει να μάθω να μιλάω σε άγνωστη για να το βάλω σε εφαρμογή! Tango θα πάω!

Για τακτική προσέγγισης σε άγνωστη, μόνο άμα είσαι πιο έμπειρος! Η φίλη *imagine* τα είπε όλα!

Άσχετο, μένεις Αθήνα; Έχω λόγο που σε ρωτάω. Δε χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσεις άμα δε θες εδώ.

200 Ευρώ δεν είναι πολλά. Άλλα τι εννοείς μικροεπέμβαση; Για μύτη για παράδειγμα, εκεί ξεφεύγει πολύ το κόστος!

----------


## Mara.Z

Εμενα Αθηνα, τωρα οχι. 

Ποσες φορες πρεπει να το πουμε??? δεν θα την πεσεις σε αγνωστη, θα προσεγγιζεις κοπελες που βρισκονται στο πλαισιο που κινεισαι, μεσα σε δραστηριοτητες!!!!!!

Για μυτη δεν ξερω. Εγω για μια ελια ειχα κανει παλιοτερα στο προσωπο και η τιμη ηταν 200 ευρω, για αυτο το ειπα. Αλλα μπορεις να ψαξεις, να ρωτησεις, να μαθεις τιμες, να βρεις γιατρους κλπ. Κανε μια ερευνα αγορας να δεις τι παιζει....... δεν σου λεω να το κανεις, σου λεω να το ψαξεις! εχει διαφορα.

----------


## rolen

> Εμενα Αθηνα, τωρα οχι. 
> 
> Ποσες φορες πρεπει να το πουμε??? δεν θα την πεσεις σε αγνωστη, θα προσεγγιζεις κοπελες που βρισκονται στο πλαισιο που κινεισαι, μεσα σε δραστηριοτητες!!!!!!
> 
> Για μυτη δεν ξερω. Εγω για μια ελια ειχα κανει παλιοτερα στο προσωπο και η τιμη ηταν 200 ευρω, για αυτο το ειπα. Αλλα μπορεις να ψαξεις, να ρωτησεις, να μαθεις τιμες, να βρεις γιατρους κλπ. Κανε μια ερευνα αγορας να δεις τι παιζει....... δεν σου λεω να το κανεις, σου λεω να το ψαξεις! εχει διαφορα.


Ρώταγα με την έννοια με τι κοινωνία συναναστρέφεσαι! Αθήνα είναι αλλιώς η συμπεριφορά τους, δεν ξέρω...

Καλά, μη φωνάζεις! Το κατάλαβα ότι μού'λεγες όχι σε άγνωστες! Άλλο θέλω να σου πω. Απλά τις ανέφερα ως λύση να κατέφευγα εκεί άμα δε βρω άκρη αλλού...

Α, οκ. Κατάλαβα τώρα... Να, ελιές στο πρόσωπο ευτυχώς δεν έχω! Κατάλαβα τη διαφορά μεταξύ αυτών των 2...

Κάτι ξέχασα να σου πω. Δεν είπα ότι οι κοπέλες (κάτω του μετρίου) που την έπεσα ήταν 4-5. Ήταν πολλές παραπάνω! Και μεταξύ αυτών, ήταν και άγνωστες από μπαρ! Οι 5 κοπέλες που προσπάθησα να κάνω κάτι ήταν απ'τη σχολή μου...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Πως κατέληξε αυτό το thread του δεν έχω κοπέλα για μύτες και για ελιές??!!
Άν έχεις κάνα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα πχ μύτη και νιώθεις άσχημα οκ να πας να το φτιάξεις......μην μπεις σε αυτή την λούμπα της εμφάνισης όμως...............ένας άντρας του αρκεί να νιώθει γοητευτικός όλα τα άλλα ωραία μύτη κλπ δεν χρειάζονται αντικειμενικά, για σένα αν το κάνεις για να νιώθεις όμορφος είναι άλλο........αλλά όχι ότι θα το προσέξει η κοπέλα.......η κοπέλα σίγουρα δεν θα ενοχληθεί από την μύτη σου......και γιατί τα ίδια λέγαμε και στον γουάι!!!!???

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ρώταγα με την έννοια με τι κοινωνία συναναστρέφεσαι! Αθήνα είναι αλλιώς η συμπεριφορά τους, δεν ξέρω...


εννοεις πιο σνομπ? πιο ψωνια? οκ ειναι πιο ψυχρο και απομακρο το κλιμα, δεν λεω...
εσενα το προβλημα σου νομιζω ειναι στις κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες, οχι τοσο ντε και καλα να βρεις κοπελα για χαβαλε ή σχεση. 
ουτε εμφανισιακο ειναι το προβλημα, ειπαμε στην εποχη που ζουμε τα παντα βελτιωνονται...

Δεν ξερω ισως σε ομαδες αυτογνωσιας θα μπορουσες να ωφεληθεις! καλα οπωσδηποτε και στο τανγκο που σου λεμε, απλα μην πας επι τουτου για κοπελα γιατι ισως απογοητευθεις και τα παρατησεις, δες το σαν μια ευκαιρια να ανοιξεις τους κοινωνικους σου οριζοντες...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πως κατέληξε αυτό το thread του δεν έχω κοπέλα για μύτες και για ελιές??!!
> Άν έχεις κάνα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα πχ μύτη και νιώθεις άσχημα οκ να πας να το φτιάξεις......μην μπεις σε αυτή την λούμπα της εμφάνισης όμως...............ένας άντρας του αρκεί να νιώθει γοητευτικός όλα τα άλλα ωραία μύτη κλπ δεν χρειάζονται αντικειμενικά, για σένα αν το κάνεις για να νιώθεις όμορφος είναι άλλο........αλλά όχι ότι θα το προσέξει η κοπέλα.......η κοπέλα σίγουρα δεν θα ενοχληθεί από την μύτη σου......και γιατί τα ίδια λέγαμε και στον γουάι!!!!???


μα ο ιδιος ο Rolen λεει οτι ειναι μετριος εμφανισιακα και τον εχουν απορριψει κοπελες κατω του μετριου. Ο ιδιος εχει πεσει σε αυτη τη λουμπα...
Εγω προσπαθησα να του πω να δει εναλλακτικες εκει που βλεπει τοιχους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω στη θεση σου θα διαλεγα κοπελα με βαση το ποσο θα ενδιαφεροταν* απο την αρχη* οταν την γνωριζα αλλιως θα πηγαινα συνεχεια σε αλλη σε αλλη σε αλλη μεχρι να τη βρω.

----------


## imagine

Παιδιά, τι είναι αυτά που διαβάζω!!! Μόνο οι θεογκόμενοι βρίσκουν γυναίκα? Είστε με τα σωστά σας? 

Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολλά περισσότερα από εμφάνιση στην πρώτη γνωριμία. Είναι το στυλ, ο τρόπος που κινείται κάποιος, το τι λέει και ΠΩΣ το λέει. Ο αέρας του βρε παιδί μου, πώς να το πω. 

Του rolen ο "αέρας" κ το "στυλ" θάβεται λόγω άγχους, γι αυτό δεν του κάθεται καμμία. Παρέες γυναικείες του χρειάζονται, να ξεδιπλώσει τον εαυτό του.

Όσο για την εμφάνιση, απ την περιγραφή του δείχνει οκ. Ψηλός, κανονικός στα κιλά, και όχι ντιπ λαπάς κ αγύμναστος. Μια χαρά. Και μεγάλη μύτη να έχει, σιγά, μεγειά του με χαρά του. Εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα ερωτευθεί συμφοιτητή μου κοντό, ημιφάλακρο που μ έφτυνε αγρίως. Ήταν όμως πανέξυπνος κ στυλάτος. Και ήμουν κούκλα ε, καθόλου μπάζο.

----------


## rolen

> εννοεις πιο σνομπ? πιο ψωνια? οκ ειναι πιο ψυχρο και απομακρο το κλιμα, δεν λεω...
> εσενα το προβλημα σου νομιζω ειναι στις κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες, οχι τοσο ντε και καλα να βρεις κοπελα για χαβαλε ή σχεση. 
> ουτε εμφανισιακο ειναι το προβλημα, ειπαμε στην εποχη που ζουμε τα παντα βελτιωνονται...


Όχι οι παρέες που κάνεις, άλλα ο κόσμος γενικά στην πόλη που ζείς. Πιο ψυχρό και απόμακρο απ'την Αθήνα; Γιατί κι εδώ δεν είναι και τόσο καλά τα πράματα...

Όταν λες κοινωνικές δεξιότητες, εννοείς ότι δεν έχω κοινωνικές δεξιότητες; Αν ναι, μόνο με τις γυναίκες είμαι αντικοινωνικός! Με τους άντρες ή με την παρέα μου είμαι πολύ πιο κοινωνικός και άνετος! Κι όμως, γίνεται να είμαι αντικοινωνικός σ'έναν τομέα και όχι σε όλους! 




> Δεν ξερω ισως σε ομαδες αυτογνωσιας θα μπορουσες να ωφεληθεις! καλα οπωσδηποτε και στο τανγκο που σου λεμε, απλα μην πας επι τουτου για κοπελα γιατι ισως απογοητευθεις και τα παρατησεις, δες το σαν μια ευκαιρια να ανοιξεις τους κοινωνικους σου οριζοντες...


Τι είναι οι ομάδες αυτογνωσίας; Και ταγκό θα πάω, ναι... Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να ανοίξω κύκλο...

----------


## rolen

> *μα ο ιδιος ο Rolen λεει οτι ειναι μετριος εμφανισιακα και τον εχουν απορριψει κοπελες κατω του μετριου.* Ο ιδιος εχει πεσει σε αυτη τη λουμπα...
> Εγω προσπαθησα να του πω να δει εναλλακτικες εκει που βλεπει τοιχους.


Κι έτσι είναι! Φατσικά πάντα! Ντάξει, δεν έχω κάποια τοπική ατέλεια, ούτε μεγάλη μύτη έχω... Δεν ξέρω, αυτό με την εμφάνιση με ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα!

Τι εννοείς ότι εγώ ο ίδιος έχω πέσει σ'αυτήν τη λουμπα;

----------


## rolen

> Παιδιά, τι είναι αυτά που διαβάζω!!! Μόνο οι θεογκόμενοι βρίσκουν γυναίκα? Είστε με τα σωστά σας?


Δε λέω αυτό! Απλά αρχίζω να ανησυχώ για το θέμα εμφάνισης... 




> Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολλά περισσότερα από εμφάνιση στην πρώτη γνωριμία. Είναι το στυλ, ο τρόπος που κινείται κάποιος, το τι λέει και ΠΩΣ το λέει. Ο αέρας του βρε παιδί μου, πώς να το πω.


Δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου σ'αυτό που λες! Εγώ απλά επειδή δεν είμαι και ο πιο στυλάτος, έλεγα μήπως αν ήμουν κάνα ομορφόπαιδο θα μου αναπλήρωνε αυτά τα κενά...




> Του rolen ο "αέρας" κ το "στυλ" θάβεται λόγω άγχους, γι αυτό δεν του κάθεται καμμία. Παρέες γυναικείες του χρειάζονται, να ξεδιπλώσει τον εαυτό του.


Γι'άλλη μια φορά πολύ σωστή!:) Έτσι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μ'εμένα! Όσο για το άγχος, κι αυτό ένα αποτέλεσμα είναι μόνο! Τα *αίτια* αυτού του άγχους είναι το πρόβλημα! Η αλλιώς, του άγχους εκείνης της στιγμής και όχι γενικού άγχους!




> Όσο για την εμφάνιση, απ την περιγραφή του δείχνει οκ. Ψηλός, κανονικός στα κιλά, και όχι ντιπ λαπάς κ αγύμναστος. Μια χαρά. Και μεγάλη μύτη να έχει, σιγά, μεγειά του με χαρά του. Εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα ερωτευθεί συμφοιτητή μου κοντό, ημιφάλακρο που μ έφτυνε αγρίως. Ήταν όμως πανέξυπνος κ στυλάτος. Και ήμουν κούκλα ε, καθόλου μπάζο.


Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! Να, αυτό με το φτύσιμο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω! Δε μου βγαίνει δηλαδή λόγω απελπισίας μου (κάτι που για το οποίο ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ)!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα ερωτευθεί συμφοιτητή μου *κοντό, ημιφάλακρο που μ έφτυνε αγρίως.* Ήταν όμως πανέξυπνος κ στυλάτος. *Και ήμουν κούκλα ε, καθόλου μπάζο*.


You've got to be kidding us...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια συνεννοουμαστε! αλλο πραγμα οι παρεες για να βγαινεις και για χαβαλε και networking και αλλο πραγμα οι προσωπικες σχεσεις, φιλικες ή ερωτικες. Ειναι τελειως 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα. 
> Εγω ειπα οτι φιλες και φιλους για να μιλαω και να μοιραζομαι την αληθεια μου εχω. Παρεες πολλες δεν εχω για να βγαινω τα σ/κ. 1-2 παρεες για να βγω 1-2 φορες στο τετραμηνο ας πουμε εχω, κατι σε πιο συχνη βαση στα κυβικα μου ψαχνω και αναρωτιεμαι πως στο καλο βρισκεις τετοιες παρεες, που να εχουν και τα λεφτα και τη διαθεση και το χρονο για τετοιο lifestyle.


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε και συννενοούμαστε.Οσο είναι βουνό για σένα να βρεις τους ανθρώπους στα κυβικά σου άλλο τόσο είναι και για εμάς να βρούμε στα δικά μας.



> Oχι, λογια παρηγοριας δεν σας λεω, εχω ακουστει σκληρη αρκετες φορες. Πιστευω οτι λεω την αληθεια. Σε αυτο το θεμα του πως να συναναστρεφεστε γυναικες και να κανετε μια σχεση, το εχετε κανει οχι βουνο, Εβερεστ να φαινεται. Ενω τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θελουν να ανοιξουν σπιτι και παιδια απο τα 25-30 τους και κανεις δεν τις κοιταει γιατι κοιτανε κοπελες που δεν ειναι στα μετρα τους και στα κυβικα τους. Ή κοιτανε μονο να πηδηξουν και να μην αναλαβουν ευθυνες μιας σχεσης. 
> 
> Αμα δεν εχεις εμφανιση, θα κοιταξεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου. Δεν θα κυνηγας τις κουκλες και τις τουμπανογυμνασμενες. Αυτες εχουν ριξει ΤΟΝ ιδρωτα για να χτισουν κορμι, δεν θα καταληξουν με εναν λαπα. Και εγω υπηρξα χοντρη με 75 κιλα, και απο λογους υγειας, οχι επειδη ετρωγα το καταπετασμα, και ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τον ρατσισμο που υπαρχει. Τον εζησα στο πετσι μου. Και ναι εννοειται τωρα που τα καταφερα δεν θα γυριζα ουτε καν να κοιταξω εναν χοντρο με κοιλιτσα, πλαδαρο και καναπεδατο. Οχι γιατι μονο δεν μου αρεσει, αλλα επειδη το εκανα με πονο, επιμονη και αφιερωση καθε μερα, με πιεση προσωπικη, αντι να κατσω να κοιμηθω, να χαλαρωσω, να δω μια ταινια, να παω μια βολτα, πηγαινα γυμναστηριο και κοπανιομουν στο διαδρομο και στα προγραμματα. Και μετα τιγκα στον ιδρωτα, να γυριζω σπιτι, να πλυνω ρουχα, να μαγειρεψω κλπ.


Καταρχήν μου την λες χωρίς να ξέρεις τι στανταρ έχω και τι ψάχνω.Δεν κυνηγάω ούτε τις κούκλες,ούτε τις τουμπανογυμνασμένες γιατί ούτε και εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι.Ξέρω πολύ καλά πως είναι να είσαι παχύσαρκος γιατί έφτασα μέχρι 30 κιλά πάνω απο τα κανονικά μου πριν 3 χρόνια και έκανα τεράστια προσπάθεια για να τα χάσω και συνεχίζω ώστε σήμερα να έχω φτάσει μόλις 7 κιλά πάνω απο το κανονικό μου και μέχρι μέσα ιανουαρίου θα τα έχω χάσει και αυτά γιατί πολύ απλά έφτιαξα την διατροφή μου και καθημερινά γυμνάζομαι.
Και αν με ρωτάς όχι δε θα απέρριπτα ή δε θα κοιτούσα μια γυναίκα με 10-15 κιλά παραπάνω του κανονικού αλλά δε θα πήγαινα με http://ksenerotes.blogspot.gr/2016/03/meme-2.html γιατι πολύ απλά δεν είμαι έτσι.
Και οι 2 τελευταίες που την μία απέρριψα εγώ γιατί έβλεπα ότι δεν κολλάμε ως χαρακτήρες και η άλλη με απέρριψε αυτή δεν ήταν τουμπανογυμνασμένες αλλά είχαν αυτά τα 10-15 κιλά παραπάνω του κανονικού που προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλούσε.Και μένω μόνος εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και ξέρω πολύ καλά πως είναι να κάνεις και τις δουλειές του σπιτιού.



> Και οταν εγω εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου τοσα χρονια στο διαβασμα και στις σπουδες, και εχω καποιους στοχους επαγγελματικους και οικονομικους, ε ναι ρε παιδια, δεν θα γυρισω να κοιταξω τον αφραγκο, τον ανεργο, τον μαμακια, δεν θα δεχτω να με πλησιασει ο οποιος ξερει οτι εχω καποιες οικονομιες που τις εβγαλα με αιμα δουλευοντας 12ωρα και σκυβοντας το κεφαλι σε αφεντικα-τσιφλικαδες παροτι μορφωμενη για τα κοινωνικα δεδομενα...Και ξερετε γιατι? οχι γιατι ειμαι ψωνιο ή σνομπαρω τον μετριο. Με την καμια. Και εγω εχω υπαρξει μετρια, μην πω κιολας οτι εχω πιασει πατο. Σνομπαρω ομως αυτον που θελει να χρησιμοποιησει την αλλη σε σχεση σαν σκαμνακι για να ανεβει, να φανει, να εκτονωθει, να χαβαλεδιασει, να φαει τσαμπα λεφτα γιατι τα τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκα, δεν πονεσες για να τα βγαλεις.


Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα με την άνεργη και με την απόφοιτη δημοτικού.Αν η άνεργη/άφραγκη κτλ δεν έχει θέμα να ζούμε με τον δικό μου μισθό δεν έχω και εγώ.Και δεν είμαι προικοθήρας,ούτε ψάχνω το καλό σπίτι,αμάξι κτλ.Εγώ είμαι ικανοποιημένος απο το 50τμ σπίτι μου και το 1300cc αμάξι μου και δεν περιμένω από καμμιά γυναίκα να μου προσφέρει κάτι άλλο ή να την εκμεταλευτώ οικονομικά.Και φυσικά έχω επίσης δουλέψει 12ωρα,έσκυψα το κεφάλι σε αφεντικά και τα χρήματα μου τα κερδίζω τίμια και με κόπο.



> Το συμπερασμα ειναι για προσωπικες σχεσεις, εγω με τα 36 μου χρονια, φιλικα σας προτεινω, να προγειωθειτε στην κοινωνια που ζειτε, ανοιξτε τα ματια σας, δειτε τον εαυτο σας στον καθρεφτη (γουσταρετε να βελτιωθειτε? να γινετε καλυτεροι εμφανισιακα? εχετε στραβη μυτη? για αυτο υπαρχουν τα γυμναστηρια, οι αισθητικοι, οι πλαστικοι ακομα... Κανεις στη σημερινη εποχη δεν μπορει να λεει σαν δικαιολογια ειμαι μετριος εμφανισιακα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥ! ή δεν εχω λεφτα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. Κι αν δεν εχεις λεφτα, τον εαυτο σου πως τον ζεις? και 2ον βρες μια κοπελα με μετρια οικονομικα), βαλτε το χιουμορ στη ζωη σας, το χιουμορ - οχι τη σαχλαμαρα, το χαζο γελιο και τη βλακεια!, νεα παιδια ειστε στα 25 εχετε εμπειριες να ζησετε, φουλ δραστηριοτητες να κανετε, ταξιδια, σπουδες, παρεες, μαθετε να κερδιζετε την εμπιστοσυνη και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων.


Προσωπικά δεν είμαι 25..Εμφανισιακά με θεωρούσα πάντα μέτριο γιατί δεν είμαι ψηλός.Στο 1.75cm δε μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω από την μάζα των υπόλοιπων αντρών.Αν ήμουν 1.90 και με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος.Μου αρέσουν τα πράσινα μάτια μου,μου αρέσει το "baby" face μου που όσοι με βλέπουν απο κοντά δε με περνάνε πάνω από 30 ενώ κοντεύω τα 40 και τα επιπλέον κιλά,σύντομα θα αποτελούν όλα παρελθόν.πχ πέρισυ το καλοκαίρι είχα βάλει αγγελία αναζήτησης σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και μου έστειλε μια γυναίκα από Αθήνα στην ηλικία σου.Μιλούσαμε για κανένα μήνα και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε και κατέβηκα Αθήνα να την γνωρίσω.Αυτή λοιπόν είναι ψηλή 1,82 με γυμνασμένο σώμα,Κηφισιώτισσα οπότε και καταλαβαίνεις ότι ανήκει ας το πούμε στην "high" society και με καλή δουλειά μόνιμη.Την φλέρταρα,απέτυχα,πάμε παρακάτω.Αλλά δε σου κρύβω ότι αισθάνθηκα μειονεκτικά και λίγος απέναντι της για τον λόγο του ότι με περνούσε σχεδόν ένα κεφάλι σε ύψος (πάλι καλά που είχε έρθει με πέδιλο και όχι τακούνι γιατί θα με περνούσε 2 κεφάλια χαχαχα) και σκέφτηκα ότι αν ήμουν ψηλότερος ίσως είχα άλλη αντιμετώπιση απο μεριάς της.Και εννοείται ότι ακριβώς επειδή ήξερα ότι ήταν πέρα απο τις δυνατότητές μου,δεν θα έκανα εγώ πρώτος κίνηση γνωριμίας,αν δεν έκανε εκείνη.
Και επίσης απο την παρέα που έλεγα τις προάλλες ότι βγαίνω κάπου-κάπου και είναι ένας 56αρης χωρισμένος και ένας 45αρης ελεύθερος καθώς και από αυτά που ακούω απο ένα 43αρη και ένα 41αρη συνάδελφο αντίστοιχα ονειρεύονται τις 25-30..Προσωπικά είμαι προσγειωμένος σε αυτό και θέλω κάποια κοντά στην ηλικία μου δηλαδή 35-40 που ξαναλέω σε θέμα εμφάνισης να μην είναι http://ksenerotes.blogspot.gr/2016/03/meme-2.html ζητάω πολλά?



> Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο παντως να βρεις γκομενο-α παρα να διχτυωθεις σε καλες παρεες. Γιατι ειναι αλλο πραγμα να διαχειριστεις ενα ατομο που εχει κοινα με σενα, και αλλο να παιζεις μπαλα με 5-10 ετεροκλητους χαρακτηρες.


Ολα το ίδιο δύσκολο είναι για μια μερίδα ανθρώπων.Και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει η εμφάνιση μου (καθώς τα στάνταρ μου είναι χαμηλά).Κλείνοντας θα πω για τον φίλο rolen να το ψάχνει και μέσω site γνωριμιών μιας και είναι Αθήνα.Οι αθηναίες που ψάχνονται είναι κάμποσες σε αυτά τα sites (προφανώς γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί σαν εμάς που δεν κάνουν κίνηση και η μοναξιά γενικά "θερίζει" και αφού στατιστικά οι γυναικες είναι περισσότερες απο εμάς,πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα για γνωριμία) και μιλάνε πιο εύκολα.Προσωπικά έχω χάσει ευκαιρίες γνωριμίας μόλις λέω περιοχή.Ξεκινώ συζήτηση,ρωτάω απο που είσαι? Μου λέει Αθήνα.Εσύ? Απαντώ την περιοχή μου και δε μου ξαναστέλνουν..Απο την άλλη οι εδώ που ψάχνονται έτσι είναι πολύ λίγες και όσες έχω στείλει,δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να μου απαντήσουν.Οπότε εσύ φίλε έχεις πολύ περισσότερες στατιστικά πιθανότητες να βρεις κοπέλα από ότι ένας στην επαρχία.

----------


## rolen

> You've got to be kidding us...


Κι όμως, δε λέει καθόλου ψέμματα! Εγώ την πιστεύω, κι ας λέω ότι λέω για την εμφάνιση! Λέω για μένα τι θα έπρεπε να είχα.

Η ίδια μάλιστα τόνισε ότι αυτός ο συμφοιτητής της ήταν πανέξυπνος, στυλάτος και ότι την έφτυνε αγρίως!

Σχετικά με το φτύσιμο, ξέρω ότι ακούγεται σαν κάτι απλό και αστείο να γίνει, έλα όμως που στην πραγματικότητα είναι *ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* να το κάνει κάποιος!

----------


## imagine

> Κι όμως, δε λέει καθόλου ψέμματα! Εγώ την πιστεύω, κι ας λέω ότι λέω για την εμφάνιση! Λέω για μένα τι θα έπρεπε να είχα.
> 
> Η ίδια μάλιστα τόνισε ότι αυτός ο συμφοιτητής της ήταν πανέξυπνος, στυλάτος και ότι την έφτυνε αγρίως!
> 
> Σχετικά με το φτύσιμο, ξέρω ότι ακούγεται σαν κάτι απλό και αστείο να γίνει, έλα όμως που στην πραγματικότητα είναι *ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* να το κάνει κάποιος!


Παρεξήγηση!! Δεν τον ήθελα ΕΠΕΙΔΗ με έφτυνε. Τον ήθελα ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ με έφτυνε. Ήταν πολύ εύστροφος, ετοιμόλογος, καλλιτεχνικός, με γνώσεις και άποψη. Καλοντυμένος (σύμφωνα με τα τότε πρότυπά μου), χιουμορίστας με πολλά ενδοαφέροντα. Κάναμε παρέα, άρχισα να τον γουστάρω, είχαμε μια περιπέτεια, τον ερωτεύτηκα σφόδρα αλλ' αυτός μετά ξαναγύρισε στην πρώην (που την περνούσα ένα κεφάλι και με περνούσε 10 κιλά). Κάποια στιγμή μου πέρασε και γίναμε πραγματικοί φίλοι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παρεξήγηση!! Δεν τον ήθελα ΕΠΕΙΔΗ με έφτυνε. Τον ήθελα ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ με έφτυνε. Ήταν πολύ εύστροφος, ετοιμόλογος, καλλιτεχνικός, με γνώσεις και άποψη. Καλοντυμένος (σύμφωνα με τα τότε πρότυπά μου), χιουμορίστας με πολλά ενδοαφέροντα. Κάναμε παρέα, άρχισα να τον γουστάρω, είχαμε μια περιπέτεια, τον ερωτεύτηκα σφόδρα αλλ' αυτός μετά ξαναγύρισε στην πρώην (που την περνούσα ένα κεφάλι και με περνούσε 10 κιλά). Κάποια στιγμή μου πέρασε και γίναμε πραγματικοί φίλοι.


Εκπλήσσομαι.:Ρ

----------


## rolen

> Τις κοπελες αυτες που σε απερριψαν τις προσεγγισες διακριτικα και ομορφα? ή σαχλα? Οι λογοι που σε απερριψαν μπορει να ειναι απειροι, δεν ξερεις σε τι φαση ειναι η αλλη και αν εχει κεφια για γκομενοδουλειες επειδη εσυ ψαχνεσαι. Τωρα αν εσυ εστιαζεις στο οτι αυτες εμφανισιακα ειναι κατω του μετριου και εσυ μετριος αλλα σε απερριψαν, πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτεις και να επαναπροσδιορισθείς.


Μάρα, επειδή μου διέφυγε, σου απαντάω τώρα.

Όχι! Δεν προσέγγισα σαχλά ή χυδαία! Τό'χω ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό απ'την αρχή αυτού του θέματός μου! Μ'έχουν απορρίψει και όμορφες, και μέτριες και κάτω του μετρίου για να το πω λιανά! Να το ξανασκεφτώ και να επαναπροσδιορισθώ; Τι εννοείς; Δε σε καταλαβαίνω!




> γιατι απο τον τροπο που εκφραζεσαι δεν διαπιστωνω σεβασμο απεναντι στο δικαιωμα τους να σε απορριψουν. Δηλαδή ηταν υποχρεωμενες να σε πιασουν γκομενο γιατι τους τα εριξες επειδη ηταν κατω του μετριου??


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος εδώ πέρα! Δεν έδειξα καμία έλλειψη σεβασμού στο δικαίωμά τους να μη με θέλουν και ούτε είπα είναι υποχρεωμένες να πάνε μαζί μου για οποιονδήποτε λόγο! Πέφτεις πολλές φορές νωρίς σε συμπεράσματα (ίσως γιατί δε με ξέρεις) και απ'αυτό μπορούν να γίνουν και παρεξηγήσεις! Εκτός αν φταίω εγώ επειδή δεν γίνομαι αρκετά αντιληπτός!

Αυτό που είπα είναι το εξής. Φυσικά και είναι δικαίωμά τους να μη με θέλουν, όπως είναι και δικαίωμά μου να απορρίψω κοπέλα που δε θέλω εγώ! Είναι επίσης το ίδιο δικαίωμά μου να κάνω και παρέα με όποιον θέλω και όχι με κάποιον ντε καλά με το ζόρι! Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι η απόρριψη που τρώω, είναι εντελώς ξινή! Ούτε καν να μου μιλήσουν, να κάνουν συζήτηση μαζί μου πριν με απορρίψουν! Ούτε στοιχειώδη ευγένεια, τίποτα σου λέω! Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι δεν της έδωσα κανένα δικαίωμα ούτε είπα κάτι ώστε να μου μιλήσει έτσι! Ούτε χυδαιολογίες ούτε τίποτα! Και όχι μόνο αυτό! Καμία γυναίκα δε με κοιτάζει καν!!!!!! Ανεπιθύμητος! Τι είπες, να παίξω ματιές σε μαγαζί με κοπέλα; Να με κοιτάζει κοπέλα σε μαγαζί; Δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ! Αόρατος είμαι! Γενική απόρριψη και απαξίωση! 




> Μηπως διεκριναν οτι τις ειχες σιγουρες γιατι τις υποτιμουσες?


Όχι, καμία σχέση!

----------


## rolen

> Παρεξήγηση!! Δεν τον ήθελα ΕΠΕΙΔΗ με έφτυνε. Τον ήθελα ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ με έφτυνε. Ήταν πολύ εύστροφος, ετοιμόλογος, καλλιτεχνικός, με γνώσεις και άποψη. Καλοντυμένος (σύμφωνα με τα τότε πρότυπά μου), χιουμορίστας με πολλά ενδοαφέροντα. Κάναμε παρέα, άρχισα να τον γουστάρω, είχαμε μια περιπέτεια, τον ερωτεύτηκα σφόδρα αλλ' αυτός μετά ξαναγύρισε στην πρώην (που την περνούσα ένα κεφάλι και με περνούσε 10 κιλά). Κάποια στιγμή μου πέρασε και γίναμε πραγματικοί φίλοι.


Ώπα. Σε μπέρδεψα! Δεν είπα ότι τον ήθελες επειδή σε έφτυνε! Καταλαβαίνω γιατί τον ήθελες. Ήσουν κατανοητή και ξεκάθαρη! Άλλο ήθελα να πω! Επειδή απλώς ανέφερες το φτύσιμο, το σχολίασα για γενικά στο φλερτ!;)

----------


## rolen

> Εκπλήσσομαι.:Ρ


Εγώ απ'την άλλη δεν εκπλήσσομαι καθόλου! Αρχίζω να διαπιστώνω, ή πρέπει να έχεις κάποια απ'αυτά τα παραπάνω που λέει η φίλη imagine, όπως και αυτοπεποίθηση και τα σχετικά (όλα αυτά παρακάμπτουν την εξωτερική εμφάνιση), ή, αν δεν τα έχεις αυτά τα παραπάνω, τότε να είσαι όμορφος ώστε να τα καλύψεις όλα αυτά που υστερείς!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια συνεννοουμαστε! αλλο πραγμα οι παρεες για να βγαινεις και για χαβαλε και networking και αλλο πραγμα οι προσωπικες σχεσεις, φιλικες ή ερωτικες. Ειναι τελειως 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα. 
> Εγω ειπα οτι φιλες και φιλους για να μιλαω και να μοιραζομαι την αληθεια μου εχω. Παρεες πολλες δεν εχω για να βγαινω τα σ/κ. 1-2 παρεες για να βγω 1-2 φορες στο τετραμηνο ας πουμε εχω, κατι σε πιο συχνη βαση στα κυβικα μου ψαχνω και αναρωτιεμαι πως στο καλο βρισκεις τετοιες παρεες, που να εχουν και τα λεφτα και τη διαθεση και το χρονο για τετοιο lifestyle. 
> 
> Oχι, λογια παρηγοριας δεν σας λεω, εχω ακουστει σκληρη αρκετες φορες. Πιστευω οτι λεω την αληθεια. Σε αυτο το θεμα του πως να συναναστρεφεστε γυναικες και να κανετε μια σχεση, το εχετε κανει οχι βουνο, Εβερεστ να φαινεται. Ενω τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Υπαρχουν κοπελες που θελουν να ανοιξουν σπιτι και παιδια απο τα 25-30 τους και κανεις δεν τις κοιταει γιατι κοιτανε κοπελες που δεν ειναι στα μετρα τους και στα κυβικα τους. Ή κοιτανε μονο να πηδηξουν και να μην αναλαβουν ευθυνες μιας σχεσης. 
> 
> Αμα δεν εχεις εμφανιση, θα κοιταξεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου. Δεν θα κυνηγας τις κουκλες και τις τουμπανογυμνασμενες. Αυτες εχουν ριξει ΤΟΝ ιδρωτα για να χτισουν κορμι, δεν θα καταληξουν με εναν λαπα. Και εγω υπηρξα χοντρη με 75 κιλα, και απο λογους υγειας, οχι επειδη ετρωγα το καταπετασμα, και ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τον ρατσισμο που υπαρχει. Τον εζησα στο πετσι μου. Και ναι εννοειται τωρα που τα καταφερα δεν θα γυριζα ουτε καν να κοιταξω εναν χοντρο με κοιλιτσα, πλαδαρο και καναπεδατο. Οχι γιατι μονο δεν μου αρεσει, αλλα επειδη το εκανα με πονο, επιμονη και αφιερωση καθε μερα, με πιεση προσωπικη, αντι να κατσω να κοιμηθω, να χαλαρωσω, να δω μια ταινια, να παω μια βολτα, πηγαινα γυμναστηριο και κοπανιομουν στο διαδρομο και στα προγραμματα. Και μετα τιγκα στον ιδρωτα, να γυριζω σπιτι, να πλυνω ρουχα, να μαγειρεψω κλπ. 
> Και οταν εγω εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου τοσα χρονια στο διαβασμα και στις σπουδες, και εχω καποιους στοχους επαγγελματικους και οικονομικους, ε ναι ρε παιδια, δεν θα γυρισω να κοιταξω τον αφραγκο, τον ανεργο, τον μαμακια, δεν θα δεχτω να με πλησιασει ο οποιος ξερει οτι εχω καποιες οικονομιες που τις εβγαλα με αιμα δουλευοντας 12ωρα και σκυβοντας το κεφαλι σε αφεντικα-τσιφλικαδες παροτι μορφωμενη για τα κοινωνικα δεδομενα...Και ξερετε γιατι? οχι γιατι ειμαι ψωνιο ή σνομπαρω τον μετριο. Με την καμια. Και εγω εχω υπαρξει μετρια, μην πω κιολας οτι εχω πιασει πατο. Σνομπαρω ομως αυτον που θελει να χρησιμοποιησει την αλλη σε σχεση σαν σκαμνακι για να ανεβει, να φανει, να εκτονωθει, να χαβαλεδιασει, να φαει τσαμπα λεφτα γιατι τα τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκα, δεν πονεσες για να τα βγαλεις.
> 
> Το συμπερασμα ειναι για προσωπικες σχεσεις, εγω με τα 36 μου χρονια, φιλικα σας προτεινω, να προγειωθειτε στην κοινωνια που ζειτε, ανοιξτε τα ματια σας, δειτε τον εαυτο σας στον καθρεφτη (γουσταρετε να βελτιωθειτε? να γινετε καλυτεροι εμφανισιακα? εχετε στραβη μυτη? για αυτο υπαρχουν τα γυμναστηρια, οι αισθητικοι, οι πλαστικοι ακομα... Κανεις στη σημερινη εποχη δεν μπορει να λεει σαν δικαιολογια ειμαι μετριος εμφανισιακα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΟΥ! ή δεν εχω λεφτα, δεν με θελουν οι γυναικες. Κι αν δεν εχεις λεφτα, τον εαυτο σου πως τον ζεις? και 2ον βρες μια κοπελα με μετρια οικονομικα), βαλτε το χιουμορ στη ζωη σας, το χιουμορ - οχι τη σαχλαμαρα, το χαζο γελιο και τη βλακεια!, νεα παιδια ειστε στα 25 εχετε εμπειριες να ζησετε, φουλ δραστηριοτητες να κανετε, ταξιδια, σπουδες, παρεες, μαθετε να κερδιζετε την εμπιστοσυνη και το ενδιαφερον των αλλων. 
> ...


Η σκληρη αληθεια +1 απο μενα

----------


## rolen

> Η σκληρη αληθεια +1 απο μενα


Ευτυχώς εγώ που σε πολλά απ'αυτά τά'χω κάνει, όπως ας πούμε στην εμφάνιση...

----------


## rolen

> Άγνωστες χτυπούν οι πιο περπατημένοι, άστο.


Μακράν ότι πιο σοφό και ότι πιό αντικειμενικό!:)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ευτυχώς εγώ που σε πολλά απ'αυτά τά'χω κάνει, όπως ας πούμε στην εμφάνιση...


Απο λεφτα-σπουδες τα πας καλα?

----------


## bellezza

> Απο λεφτα-σπουδες τα πας καλα?


Tις σπουδές να τις καταλάβω. 
Τα λεφτά τι σχέση έχουν?
Δηλαδή αν έχει χρήματα και μπλέξει μια κοπέλα μαζί του για να καλοπερναει με αυτα , θα είναι εντάξει? Δεν θα αισθάνεται "...." με αυτή την κατάσταση?

Rolen ο,τι και να λέμε εμείς εδώ , το θέμα είναι τι κάνεις εσύ.
Έχεις αναφέρει για την εμφάνιση σου και έχω να σου πω πως στον άντρα η εμφάνιση διαδραματίζει δευτερευοντα ή ακομα και τριτευοντα ρόλο.
Όταν ένας άνθρωπος ειναι γεματος απο τη ζωη του, γιατι εχει ενδιαφεροντα και ασχολίες, λάμπει ολόκληρος εσωτερικά και αυτή η λάμψη αντικατοπτρίζεται και στο πρόσωπο.
Έχω διαβάσει ότι όλοι κρίνουμε αυστηρά τον εαυτό μας και είμαστε κατα 30% πιο ελκυστικοί από όσο πιστευουμε.
Όταν με το καλό αισθανθείς γεμάτος από την ζωή σου, θα έρθει και η κοπέλα σε αυτήν. :)

----------


## Mara.Z

> Tις σπουδές να τις καταλάβω. 
> Τα λεφτά τι σχέση έχουν?
> Δηλαδή αν έχει χρήματα και μπλέξει μια κοπέλα μαζί του για να καλοπερναει με αυτα , θα είναι εντάξει? Δεν θα αισθάνεται "...." με αυτή την κατάσταση?


πολυ σημαντικη σχεση εχουν. Γιατι αν εισαι φοιτητης πχ νοικιαζεις σπιτι, και λοιπα εξοδα, δεν εχεις λεφτα για βολτες, μπαρακια, κλαμπακια ή στην καλυτερη βγαινεις μια φορα στη χαση και στη φεξη. 
Θα μου πεις και ευλογα οτι οι απενταροι ή οι αφραγκοι δεν εχουν δικαιωμα σε μια σχεση? δεν λεω ομως κατι τετοιο. Λεω οτι το οικονομικο, αν δεν υπαρχει, σε περιοριζει στις επιλογες και μετακινησεις. 

Και δεν ειπαμε να φαει τα λεφτα της κοπελας που θα βρει. Το θεμα ειναι να εχει τα δικα του λεφτα, να βρει μια κοπελα της ηλικιας του με δικα της λεφτα επισης, ή τελος παντων οσα μπορουν να διαθεσουν, για να μοιραστουν τη ζωη τους και το οραμα τους, τις εξοδους τους, ενα φαγητο στο σπιτι, μια εκδρομη, ενα σινεμα, μια βολτα. Δεν γινεται να τη βγαζεις με ενα σουβλακι και στο παγκακι ολη την ωρα...
Ουτε να τα φτιαξει με μια κοπελα απενταρη. Και παλι ασυμφορο ειναι. Καταληγεις μαλακας οταν τα πληρωνεις ολα, κι ο αλλος δεν παιρνει πρεφα και τα βρισκει ολα ετοιμα, στρωμενα και σερβιρισμενα.

----------


## bellezza

Καταλαβαινω και συμφωνώ.
Αλλά δεν κοστίζουν πολύ αυτά. Αν δουλεύουν και οι δύο ή/και έχουν (παράλληλα) σπουδες θα εχούν ελευθερο χρονο να βγαίνουν εξω 1-2 φορές τν εβδομαδα. Πόσο να κάνει το σινεμά, ο καφές και ένα φαγητό?
Όταν Είσαι 25 (όπως ο θεματοθετης) δεν θες πολλά. Και αν υπάρχει σπίτι είναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα.
Αν τα βρουν σε όλα τα αλλά θα τα βρουν και σε αυτό, δεν νομιζω να σταθεί εμπόδιο, υπάρχουν πολλες Επιλογές στις μεγάλες πόλεις και όλοι βολεύονται, ακόμη και αν δεν διαθέτουν πολλά χρήματα.

----------


## rolen

> Απο λεφτα-σπουδες τα πας καλα?


Από σπουδές, έχω τελειώσει σχολή, άλλα αυτή την περίοδο δεν δουλεύω... Οικονομικά, ναι μια χαρά!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Tις σπουδές να τις καταλάβω. 
> Τα λεφτά τι σχέση έχουν?
> Δηλαδή αν έχει χρήματα και μπλέξει μια κοπέλα μαζί του για να καλοπερναει με αυτα , θα είναι εντάξει? Δεν θα αισθάνεται "...." με αυτή την κατάσταση?


Δυστυχως πολλες τα κοιτανε,θελουν καλοπεραση,λουσα κλπ.Θα μου πεις μαλακια εκανα που το ρωτησα γιατι δεν αξιζει να μπλεξει με τετοιες,οποτε το παιρνω πισω.

----------


## rolen

Προς διαχείριση του forum,



Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί αυτό το θέμα μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## rolen

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κλειδωθεί αυτό το τόπικ;

----------


## nick190813

> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κλειδωθεί αυτό το τόπικ;


γτ θες να κλειδωθει?

----------


## rolen

> γτ θες να κλειδωθει?


Δε θέλω για οποιονδήποτε λόγο να συνεχιστεί αυτό το τόπικ!

----------


## Remedy

Ρολεν αναφορα προτεινω να κανεις, οχι σχολιασμο. Τωρα το εφερες πανω πανω και δεν ξερεις καν αν το ειδε η διαχειριση.
Πηγαινε στο πρωτο μηνυμα αυτου του θρεντ και πατα πανω στο μαυρο τριγωνακι κατω αριστερα και γραψε μια σναφορα με αυτα που σχολιασες εδω

----------


## nick190813

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> εμ βεβαια εσυ ρεμεντυ ξερεις απο αναφορες..
> ποιος ειναι ο ρουφιανος του σαιτ αραγε?:rolleyes:


Στο δικο σου πρωτο υβριστικο μηνυμα προς εμενα που ειχε ρωτησει κι η κιουμπ, δεν ειχα κανει εγω αναφορα.
Στην κιουμπ δεν απαντησα επειδη ηταν απαραδεκτο τοσχολιο της. Οπως και το δικο σου τωρα.

Δεν το ξεραμε να στελνουμε ανακοινωσεις στο κιουμπ η να του παιρνουμε την αδεια οταν κανουμε αναφορες.

Μξν ψαχνεις ποιος σου κανει αναφορες νικ. Ειναι επιθετικη και απαραδεκτη η συμπεριφορα σου.
Ο καθενας μπορει κι εχει και δικαιωμα να στις κανει.

Ξεπερασε το η βελτιωσου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Rolen,δοκίμασε να στείλεις πμ στον Aeon.
Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.
Remedy,για αυτό περί αναφορών,νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να κάνει κάποιος,για να σβηστεί σχόλιο.
Το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία.
Π.χ.Πριν από αρκετούς μήνες,τσακωνόμουν με μέλη που δεν μπαίνουν πλέον,και δίχως να κάνω αναφορά,σβήνονταν τα σχόλια τους.
Όπως και τα δικά μου βέβαια,για να τηρείται το fair play.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Στο δικο σου πρωτο υβριστικο μηνυμα προς εμενα που ειχε ρωτησει κι η κιουμπ, δεν ειχα κανει εγω αναφορα.
> Στην κιουμπ δεν απαντησα επειδη ηταν απαραδεκτο τοσχολιο της. Οπως και το δικο σου τωρα.
> 
> Δεν το ξεραμε να στελνουμε ανακοινωσεις στο κιουμπ η να του παιρνουμε την αδεια οταν κανουμε αναφορες.
> 
> Μξν ψαχνεις ποιος σου κανει αναφορες νικ. Ειναι επιθετικη και απαραδεκτη η συμπεριφορα σου.
> Ο καθενας μπορει κι εχει και δικαιωμα να στις κανει.
> 
> Ξεπερασε το η βελτιωσου.



Είναι απαράδεκτο που αναφέρεις τώρα το όνομά μου, μπορούσες τότε να μου πεις ''το σχόλιο σου είναι απαράδεκτο''.....σε τρίτο πρόσωπο να με αναφέρεις κατόπιν εορτής σε ποστ σου το οποίο δεν μου απευθύνεται , δεν το βρίσκω σωστό.....Για τις αναφορές θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να λέγονται γιατί και εγώ έχω φάει για σπαμ και νόμιζα με αδίκησε η διαχείριση εμένα προσωπικά και μου είπε τότε το μέλος ότι μου έκανε αναφορά και οκ........Το ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας να κάνει αναφορές και να το κρύβει οκ....δικαίωμά του...όχι ότι είναι και ηθικό..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είναι απαράδεκτο που αναφέρεις τώρα το όνομά μου, μπορούσες τότε να μου πεις ''το σχόλιο σου είναι απαράδεκτο''.....σε τρίτο πρόσωπο να με αναφέρεις κατόπιν εορτής σε ποστ σου το οποίο δεν μου απευθύνεται , δεν το βρίσκω σωστό.....Για τις αναφορές θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να λέγονται γιατί και εγώ έχω φάει για σπαμ και νόμιζα με αδίκησε η διαχείριση εμένα προσωπικά και μου είπε τότε το μέλος ότι μου έκανε αναφορά και οκ........Το ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας να κάνει αναφορές και να το κρύβει οκ....δικαίωμά του...όχι ότι είναι και ηθικό..........


Πότε είχες φάει για spam?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πότε είχες φάει για spam?


παλια........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παλια........


Καλά κύβε,μην θυμώνεις.
Μια ερώτηση σου έκανα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Καλά κύβε,μην θυμώνεις.
> Μια ερώτηση σου έκανα.


Δεν θύμωσα.....

----------


## Remedy

> Είναι απαράδεκτο που αναφέρεις τώρα το όνομά μου, μπορούσες τότε να μου πεις ''το σχόλιο σου είναι απαράδεκτο''.....σε τρίτο πρόσωπο να με αναφέρεις κατόπιν εορτής σε ποστ σου το οποίο δεν μου απευθύνεται , δεν το βρίσκω σωστό.....Για τις αναφορές θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να λέγονται γιατί και εγώ έχω φάει για σπαμ και νόμιζα με αδίκησε η διαχείριση εμένα προσωπικά και μου είπε τότε το μέλος ότι μου έκανε αναφορά και οκ........*Το ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας να κάνει αναφορές και να το κρύβει οκ....δικαίωμά του...όχι ότι είναι και ηθικό..........*


*
*

Κατι εχεις μπερδεψει και φταις εσυ, οχι εγω.

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ κανεις. Ειναι αθεατο απο μονο του.
Εχεις δει πουθενα κανεναν να δηλωνει τις αναφορες που κανει;
Εχεις δει το λειτουργικο να τις ανακοινωνει;
Γιατι εγω ειδικα πρεπει να σου κανω τετοια ενημερωση;
Εκπροσωπος τυπου ειμαι;

και μαλιστα να το απαιτεις με τετοια αναιδεια!
Λες κι εκανα παραπτωμα!!!!
Μας κανεις εσυ ανακοινωσεις τις αναφορες σου; κανει κανεις αλλος;

Στο απαραδεκτο μηνυμα σου, που κανονικα ηταν προσωπικη επιθεση και προκληση για καυγα, μιας και δεν σε αφορουσε καν το θεμα και πεταχτηκες εμπρηστικα ενω ειχε σταματησει καθε διαλογος με τον νικ, 
απαντησα σε τριτο προσωπο γιατι δεν αξιζε καμια αλλη αντιμετωπιση κι εξακολουθω να το πιστευω. Ουτε καν αναφορα σου εκανα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατι εχεις μπερδεψει.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ κανεις. Ειναι αθεατο απο μονο του.
> Εχεις δει πουθενα κανεναν να δηλωνει τις αναφορες που κανει;
> Εχεις δει το λειτουργικο να τις ανακοινωνει;
> Γιατι εγω ειδικα πρεπει να σου κανω τετοια ενημερωση;
> Εκπροσωπος τυπου ειμαι;
> 
> και μαλιστα να το απαιτεις με τετοια αναιδεια!
> ...


Remedy,τι ακριβώς είχε πει η cube?

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy,τι ακριβώς είχε πει η cube?


Οτι υποπτευεται οτι εκανα αναφορα στον νικ κι αν εκανα τετοιο πραγμα οφειλω να την ενημερωσω...

----------


## Remedy

Ρολεν
Δεν εχεις παραπονο.
Αγνωριστο το καναμε το θεμα σου.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Remedy,τι ακριβώς είχε πει η cube?


Ρε γουάι μαζί δεν μιλούσαμε τότε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε γουάι μαζί δεν μιλούσαμε τότε?


Λες για πριν λίγες μέρες?
Εκεί που σου απάντησα ότι ένα μήνυμα μπορεί να διαγραφεί και δίχως αναφορά?
Sorry κύβε,έχω και εγώ τα δικά μου και ξεχνιέμαι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οτι υποπτευεται οτι εκανα αναφορα στον νικ κι αν εκανα τετοιο πραγμα οφειλω να την ενημερωσω...


Δεν είπα οφείλεις, είπα αυτή η τακτική εγώ την λέω ανήθικη και είπα και τον λόγο, το ότι δεν κάνεις παράπτωμα και είναι δικαίωμα σου, με αφήνει αδιάφορη........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> [/B]
> 
> Κατι εχεις μπερδεψει και φταις εσυ, οχι εγω.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ κανεις. Ειναι αθεατο απο μονο του.
> Εχεις δει πουθενα κανεναν να δηλωνει τις αναφορες που κανει;
> Εχεις δει το λειτουργικο να τις ανακοινωνει;
> Γιατι εγω ειδικα πρεπει να σου κανω τετοια ενημερωση;
> Εκπροσωπος τυπου ειμαι;
> ...


Τουλάχιστον εγώ πετάχτηκα σε σένα....... δεν το παίζω ανώτερη και μετά κατόπιν εορτής να σχολιάζω.......

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είπα οφείλεις, είπα αυτή η τακτική εγώ την λέω ανήθικη και είπα και τον λόγο, το ότι δεν κάνεις παράπτωμα και είναι δικαίωμα σου, με αφήνει αδιάφορη........





> Μάλλον ρέμεντι εσύ πατάς τις αναφορές και δεν το λες γιατί και συ λες .........................ε άμα κάνεις αναφορές πες το τι το κρύβεις..........



Για να ξερουμε και τι λεμε.

Και για να σου φυγει η παραλογη απορια, σε εκεινο το πρωτο μηνυμα του νικ που ποσταρες,δεν ειχα κανει αναφορα. 

Μιας κι εχεις αυτη την αποψη περι αναφορων για ενημερωσε μας που ακριβως δημοσιευεις τις αναφορες που κανεις εσυ, γιατι δεν εχω δει τετοια ενημερωση εκ μερους σου.αν δεν τις εχεις δημοσιευσει εισαι πως το ειπες να δεις.. ΑΝΗΘΙΚΗ ε;

----------


## Remedy

> Τουλάχιστον εγώ πετάχτηκα σε σένα....... δεν το παίζω ανώτερη και μετά κατόπιν εορτής να σχολιάζω.......


Προφανως δεν εχω καμια σχεση με σενα.

Δεν το παιζω τιποτε.απλα ηταν αναξιο απαντησης το σχολιο σου .οποτε θελω θα σχολιαζω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Προφανως δεν εχω καμια σχεση με σενα.
> 
> Δεν το παιζω τιποτε.απλα ηταν αναξιο απαντησης το σχολιο σου .οποτε θελω θα σχολιαζω.


Φυσικά όποτε θέλεις θα σχολιάζεις, ούτε και αυτό είναι παράπτωμα .................δικαίωμά μου όμως να το θεωρώ πάλι λάθος νομίζω...........




> Για να ξερουμε και τι λεμε.
> 
> Και για να σου φυγει η παραλογη απορια, σε εκεινο το πρωτο μηνυμα του νικ που ποσταρες,δεν ειχα κανει αναφορα. 
> 
> Μιας κι εχεις αυτη την αποψη περι αναφορων για ενημερωσε μας που ακριβως δημοσιευεις τις αναφορες που κανεις εσυ, γιατι δεν εχω δει τετοια ενημερωση εκ μερους σου.αν δεν τις εχεις δημοσιευσει εισαι πως το ειπες να δεις.. ΑΝΗΘΙΚΗ ε;


Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ αναφορές και δεν είμαι και εμπρηστική τόσο για να προκαλέσω τον άλλο να μου κάνει τόσο χοντρή επίθεση ώστε να θέλει αναφορά .......και ξεκίνησε από τον νικ, μετά το είπα γενικά σαν τακτική.....εμένα δεν μ΄αρέσει......δικαίωμά μου λοιπόν.......

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικά όποτε θέλεις θα σχολιάζεις, ούτε και αυτό είναι παράπτωμα .................δικαίωμά μου όμως να το θεωρώ πάλι λάθος νομίζω...........
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ αναφορές και δεν είμαι και εμπρηστική τόσο για να προκαλέσω τον άλλο να μου κάνει τόσο χοντρή επίθεση ώστε να θέλει αναφορά .......και ξεκίνησε από τον νικ, μετά το είπα γενικά σαν τακτική.....εμένα δεν μ΄αρέσει......δικαίωμά μου λοιπόν.......


Οχι δεν ειναι δικαιωμα σου να αποκαλεις ανηθικη μια δραστηριοτητα που ετσι γινεται γιατι ετσι προβλεπεται απο την λειτουργια του φορουμ κι εχει υπερψηφιστει κι απο τα μελη.
Το να κανεις η να μην κανεις αναφορες οποτε θελεις ειναι το μονο δικαιωμα σου.

Τα υπολοιπα ειναι προσβολες και προσωπικες επιθεσεις.

Κι εμπλεκεσαι μονιμως σε διαλογους που παραβαινουν τους κανονες. 
Κι απειρους καυγαδες με τον νικ, και ανελεητο σπαμ με τσατ σε ολα τα θεματα.
Αν εχεις αποψη για την διαχειριση, να τα πεις σε αυτους και ν αφησεις τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις.
Γιατι δεν αυτοπροτεινεσαι για διαχειριστρια;

Ααν εσυ προτιμας να ξεκατινιαζεσαι με μελη που δεν σου μιλησαν καν, εγω προτιμαω να ασχολειται η διαχειριση με οσους κανουν προσωπικες επιθεσεις και μαντεψε.... ΑΥΤΟ προβλεπουν κι οι οροι λειτουργιας

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οχι δεν ειναι δικαιωμα σου να αποκαλεις ανηθικη μια δραστηριοτητα που ετσι γινεται γιατι ετσι προβλεπεται απο την λειτουργια του φορουμ κι εχει υπερψηφιστει κι απο τα μελη.
> Το να κανεις η να μην κανεις αναφορες οποτε θελεις ειναι το μονο δικαιωμα σου.
> 
> Τα υπολοιπα ειναι προσβολες και προσωπικες επιθεσεις.
> 
> Κι εμπλεκεσαι μονιμως σε διαλογους που παραβαινουν τους κανονες. 
> Κι απειρους καυγαδες με τον νικ, και ανελεητο σπαμ με τσατ σε ολα τα θεματα.
> Αν εχεις αποψη για την διαχειριση, να τα πεις σε αυτους και ν αφησεις τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις.
> Γιατι δεν αυτοπροτεινεσαι για διαχειριστρια;
> ...


Εσύ έχεις δικαίωμα να λες ''είσαι τρολάρα'' στον έναν και στον άλλον? Τώρα ότι θα θυμηθείς το σπαμ κλπ για να με μειώσεις όχι σε μένα αυτά, αν ψάξω τα ποστ σου μόνο καυγάδες θα βρω και κατινιές, οπότε όχι υποδείξεις σε μένα ............εσύ είσαι πρώτη και καλύτερη στις επιθέσεις ....και στις ειρωνείες.........

----------


## Remedy

> Εσύ έχεις δικαίωμα να λες ''είσαι τρολάρα'' στον έναν και στον άλλον? Τώρα ότι θα θυμηθείς το σπαμ κλπ για να με μειώσεις όχι σε μένα αυτά, αν ψάξω τα ποστ σου μόνο καυγάδες θα βρω και κατινιές, οπότε όχι υποδείξεις σε μένα ............εσύ είσαι πρώτη και καλύτερη στις επιθέσεις ....και στις ειρωνείες.........


Φυσικα και εχω δικαιωμα να λεω τρολ ενα μελος που εχει σπαμαρει σε ολο το φορουμ.
Δεν ειναι βρισια το τρολ.ειναι ιντερνετικη συμπεριφορα.
Αυτο εκανε.
Γιατι σε μειωνει το οτι λεω οτι σπαμαρεις;
Κατα λαθος το κανεις; θελεις και το κανεις .
Και σε αφηνουν.
Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι η διαχειριση ειναι σχετικα ελαστικη.
Εσυ θελεις να ειναι ελαστικοι μονο στις δικες σου παραβιασεις.
Ε δεν γινεται αυτο, ειναι και στους αλλους.

Οποτε ασχολησου με τις δικες σου παραβιασεις κι αν σε ενοχλουν των αλλων, κανε αναφορες.
Αν δεν σου αρεσουν οι αναφορες και σου αρεσει να βγαινεις να φωναζεις στον εναν και στον αλλον γιατι δεν σε ενημερωνει για τις αναφορες του, εγω δεν θα παρω.
Ξεκατινιασου με τα φιλαρακια σου.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι πιάστηκες τώρα να μου εξηγήσεις τι είναι τρολ, θέλεις να ψάξω όλα σου τα ποστ να βρω τις προσβολές σου και τις ειρωνείες σου ? θα βρω σίγουρα.......
Εγώ το κόψα εκεί που είπα δικαίωμά μου να μην μου αρέσει και έτρεξες να κρίνεις όλη την παρουσία μου εδώ και να μου πεις ότι ξεκατινιάζομαι, μάντεψε ποια είναι η κατίνα !
Και δεν είπα να μην φάω ποινές από την διαχείριση, εσύ την επικαλείσαι για να βγω εγώ λάθος, λες και είπα ότι είμαι σωστή, εγώ κοιμάμαι ήσυχη τα βράδια πάντως , δεν ειρωνεύομαι τους πάντες κλπ....... Με την διαχείριση που επικαλείσαι δεν θα σωθείς.......

----------


## cdeleted29517

Άντε ρόλεν σε βοηθάμε να κλειδωθεί το θέμα μια ώρα αρχύτερα χαχ

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι πιάστηκες τώρα να μου εξηγήσεις τι είναι τρολ, θέλεις να ψάξω όλα σου τα ποστ να βρω τις προσβολές σου και τις ειρωνείες σου ? θα βρω σίγουρα.......
> Εγώ το κόψα εκεί που είπα δικαίωμά μου να μην μου αρέσει και έτρεξες να κρίνεις όλη την παρουσία μου εδώ και να μου πεις ότι ξεκατινιάζομαι, μάντεψε ποια είναι η κατίνα !
> Και δεν είπα να μην φάω ποινές από την διαχείριση, εσύ την επικαλείσαι για να βγω εγώ λάθος, λες και είπα ότι είμαι σωστή, εγώ κοιμάμαι ήσυχη τα βράδια πάντως , δεν ειρωνεύομαι τους πάντες κλπ....... Με την διαχείριση που επικαλείσαι δεν θα σωθείς.......


Πας καθολου καλα; Απο τι να σωθω; κινδυνευω;
Πλακα εχεις, αλλα εισαι βαρετη για τα γουστα μου.
Δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο καλα κοιμαμαι τα βραδια. 

Περι ορεξεως, κολοκυθοπιτα
Παντα ειρωνευομαι τους κακοηθεις. 
Για σενα ειναι ψογος, για μενα προσον. Εκτιμω τους εξυπνους ανθρωπους κι ας ειναι καυστικοι.δεν αντεχω τους βαρετους κι ας ειναι ταπεινοι.

Υπαρχει διασταση αποψεων.
Δεν με ενδιαφερει η αποψη σου γιατι δεν εχεις σωστη κριση κατ εμε και το εχω διαπιστωσει σε πολλες απαντησεις σου.

αν με ενδιεφερε το μυαλο σου, θα καναμε αλλου ειδους συζητηση.

Αντι να κυνηγας εμενα απο πισω, καλυτερα ψαξε τα δικα σου μηνυματα (του τρεχοντος προφιλ σου εννοω) και βελτιωσε την δικη σου συμπεριφορα εδω.

Για οτιδηποτε αφορα την δικη μου, απευθυνσου στην διαχειριση. Δεν διαθετω υπευθυνο δημοσιων σχεσεων, ουτε μ αρεσει ο τροπος σου να φωναζεις τον 
Εναν και τον αλλον που δεν σου απευθυνθηκαν ποτε, επειδη ταχα δεν θες να κανεις αναφορες. ΑΥΤΟ κι αν ειναι ξεκατινιασμα! ! !
Κανε οσες αναφορες επιθυμεις και ξεφορτωσου μας.

Αν ωστοσο η εμμονη σου με μενα
επιμενει, πες τα στην διαχειριση.

----------


## rolen

> Ρολεν αναφορα προτεινω να κανεις, οχι σχολιασμο. Τωρα το εφερες πανω πανω και δεν ξερεις καν αν το ειδε η διαχειριση.
> Πηγαινε στο πρωτο μηνυμα αυτου του θρεντ και πατα πανω στο μαυρο τριγωνακι κατω αριστερα και γραψε μια σναφορα με αυτα που σχολιασες εδω


Οκ, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## rolen

> Ρολεν
> Δεν εχεις παραπονο.
> Αγνωριστο το καναμε το θεμα σου.


Xαχα! :) Καθόλου παράπονο indeed!:cool:

----------


## rolen

Κάτσε κάτσε κάτσε! Θα βάλω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου!

Τι προτιμάτε; Μπύρα ή ποτό; Ξεκάθαρα υποκειμενικό...

----------


## rolen

Το ποτό φέρνει αφυδάτωση, ενώ με τις μπύρες σε καλεί η φύση άμεσα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πας καθολου καλα; Απο τι να σωθω; κινδυνευω;
> Πλακα εχεις, αλλα εισαι βαρετη για τα γουστα μου.
> Δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο καλα κοιμαμαι τα βραδια. 
> 
> Περι ορεξεως, κολοκυθοπιτα
> Παντα ειρωνευομαι τους κακοηθεις. 
> Για σενα ειναι ψογος, για μενα προσον. Εκτιμω τους εξυπνους ανθρωπους κι ας ειναι καυστικοι.δεν αντεχω τους βαρετους κι ας ειναι ταπεινοι.
> 
> Υπαρχει διασταση αποψεων.
> ...


Ναι ρέμεντυ μια ζωή ''βαριέσαι'' εσύ, άμα βαριέσαι μην απαντάς τότε, τι γραφεις κατεβατά? 
Για το μυαλό , αν είναι να χω μυαλό και μια ζωή να είμαι σε αγώνα να το αποδείξω βγάζοντας τους άλλους χαζούς και μειώνοντας τους άλλους , δεν θα πάρω ευχαριστώ......όσο για τις εμμονές κλπ αστεία πράγματα......επειδή έκανα ένα ποστ πάει να πει ότι έχω και εμμονή μαζί σου? αν μου απαντήσεις θα απαντήσω, δεν θα σου πω ''δεν με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σου, βαριέμαι κλπ'' με κατεβατά.........

----------


## Lord of Light

Κατα πρώτον δεν εχω διαβασει το θρεντ. Απλα ηθελα να πω οτι προσφατα διαβασα καπου οτι οποιος ειναι μονος του και δεν ψαχνει/ενδιαφερεται να βρει συντροφο τοτε συμφωνα με τον ΠΟΥ ειναι ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες. Συμφωνειτε με αυτη τη θεση?

ΥΓ: Δεν το λεω για το νηματοθετη γενικα θετω το ερωτημα.

----------


## Remedy

λορντ, ο ανθρωπος φωναζει 2 μερες οτι θελει να ληξει η συζητηση για το θεμα . γιατι επανερχεσαι?
ανοιξε νεο θεμα με αυτο που ρωτας.

----------


## Remedy

> Κάτσε κάτσε κάτσε! Θα βάλω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου!
> 
> Τι προτιμάτε; Μπύρα ή ποτό; Ξεκάθαρα υποκειμενικό...


προτιμω το κρασι. εχουμε κανει ενα ωραιο μιγμα απο ξηρο και ημιγλυκο.
εκτος απο ψαρικα οπου πινουμε τσιπουρακια..

----------

